# The Random Picture Thread



## Vlad

Feel free to contribute to this thread, whether it would be with your iPhone and our forum app or your digital camera. Or film scans. Or something you recently shopped for... Post random pictures of yours to share with the community.



I'll start with a few shots of the recent NYC marathon:


----------



## Samia

Fun thread!! I will post some pics soon.

Great pics Vlad!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 
Number 5 is my favorite


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sweetpea83

Great pics, Vlad!


----------



## love2shop_26

Ya, great pics Vlad!  And *Pollie-Jean*, that's hilarious!


----------



## sparklyred

Some professional pics of my kids and even more random, a pic of my daughter at the Taylor Swift concert in 2009. Taylor is in the background singing, she was so close. Great concert. And a pic of my kids from like 3 years ago at the Kalahari in Wisconsin taking a pic with a baby tiger. It is a real tiger. Soooo cute. I love that pic.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Great shots Vlad! Here is a completely random photo of a 'LIVE' downed power line which fell in our driveway after a big storm back in early September. Anyone or anything which would have touched it would have certainly meant instant death. Three power company employees confirmed it was 'live' but it took the company 4 DAYS to fix it! I was very concerned someone or something was going to touch it the entire time....and the kicker is an employee finally put "DANGER-LIVE WIRE!" tape around it only 2 hours before they fixed it. Seriously  I hope it's OK to share the story behind the photo!


----------



## Vlad

A few pictures from an Indian wedding of two of our close friends a few months back.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Amazing colors! 

--

This is from a market a couple of weeks ago (taken with a forty years old film slr camera)


----------



## dearmissie

Vlad said:


> Feel free to contribute to this thread, whether it would be with your iPhone and our forum app or your digital camera. Or film scans. Or something you recently shopped for... Post random pictures of yours to share with the community.


I am unable to upload any photos from my iPhone using the app.


----------



## Vlad

dearmissie said:


> I am unable to upload any photos from my iPhone using the app.



I noticed. Will see what I can do to fix it!


----------



## Vlad

dearmissie said:


> I am unable to upload any photos from my iPhone using the app.



The image attachments have been fixed!


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## dearmissie

Vlad said:
			
		

> The image attachments have been fixed!



Testing, testing, 123..




Above is a very cute hanging tile we got to put up in our home. 

Update: It works, but it sucks that it's so small until you click on it. Oh well. Better than nothing!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Some more black&white old film


----------



## dearmissie

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Some more black&white old film



Love it!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's really nice 

--

A pic from this morning


----------



## caitlin1214

I've posted these before, but I just thought they were really cool and wanted to post them again. 


They were taken by me a couple years ago when I was in London with my dad. 

(Sorry two of them are  flipped sideways.)

The first two were taken in Oxford. It's of the Martyrs' Memorial. The Martyrs' Memorial is a stone monument commemorating the 16th century Oxford Martyrs: Thomas Cranmer, Hugh Latimer and Nicholas Ridley.


(In the second picture, the lady with the umbrella is a random lady. The man standing in front of it is my dad. The statue facing my dad is of Thomas Cranmer.)






The third one is Traitor's Gate at the Tower of London.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Really nice pics from Oxford/London 

--

Just one more pic from Sunday,


----------



## caitlin1214

Vlad said:


>


 I  love this.


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic from yesterday


----------



## Ilgin

from my Amsterdam trip, June 2011


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Elliespurse

^Really nice pics!


----------



## natalie78

I don't know if the wind or the flags were confused about which was to go...


----------



## Samia

Some Random pics from my BB


----------



## nicci404

Pictures from the Seattle Art Museum - went on Sunday. Most pics are from the Luminous - The Art of Asia exhibit.


----------



## Chineka

New favorite candle from Bath and Body Works: Apple Crumble




Apple Crumble Candle by Chineka, on Flickr


----------



## Chineka

Elliespurse said:


> A pic from yesterday


 
I absolutely love this picture from the angle to how the bright colors pop.


----------



## Elliespurse

^*Chineka*, thanks I like how the colors came out.

--

Here's just a fun pic  it's an artwork at the side of a waterway.


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a pic from last Sunday


----------



## SilverShoes

got my little girl on the toshiba billboard in times square. trying to get my son on there as well. if anybody would be nice enough to vote for him on the toshiba facebook app, i'd really appreciate it. 
he's the one in the little sailor outfit here.


----------



## caitlin1214

Elliespurse said:


> ^*Chineka*, thanks I like how the colors came out.
> 
> --
> 
> Here's just a fun pic  it's an artwork at the side of a waterway.



That's cute. It reminds me of the Make Way for Ducklings sculpture they have in the Boston Public Garden.



(Not my photo. I got it from Wikipedia.)


----------



## Elliespurse

caitlin1214 said:


> That's cute. It reminds me of the Make Way for Ducklings sculpture they have in the Boston Public Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> (Not my photo. I got it from Wikipedia.)



Aww  Cute!


----------



## Vlad

I had the privilege to document backstage at Oscar de la Renta's pre-fall fashion show two weeks ago. Don't ask me how it happened (I have no idea myself), but I did end up in the prep room in which the models were getting final touch-ups prior to walking out on the runway. For the duration of the entire show. 

Exciting energy and surreal experience to be in the inner sanctum of the production.


----------



## Vlad

Two moar.


----------



## Chineka

Vlad said:


> I had the privilege to document backstage at Oscar de la Renta's pre-fall fashion show two weeks ago. Don't ask me how it happened (I have no idea myself), but I did end up in the prep room in which the models were getting final touch-ups prior to walking out on the runway. For the duration of the entire show.
> 
> Exciting energy and surreal experience to be in the inner sanctum of the production.


 
Great captures and what a great opportunity that you had to take these pictures.


----------



## Chineka

The new nail polish that I bought this week and part of my dinner for the night, mini crab cakes.


----------



## Chineka

Elliespurse said:


> ^*Chineka*, thanks I like how the colors came out.
> 
> --
> 
> Here's just a fun pic  it's an artwork at the side of a waterway.


 
What a cute pic.


----------



## caitlin1214

I went to college in Rhode Island and every Christmas season, the activities center would offer holiday trips into New York City: shopping trips, musicals . . . 


Post 9/11, we went into the city to see the Radio City Music Hall Christmas Spectacular.


While there, I snapped this picture of the Lower Plaza.


----------



## caitlin1214

These were from when I was in St. Maarten with my parents. 


I wanted to go parasailing, but because of my back surgery, my mom wanted me to check with my orthopedist first . . . considering there's a parachute involved. He said to proceed with caution, which I took to secretly mean 'no' so I got to swim with dolphins instead.




(I believe this was back in 2004.)


----------



## caitlin1214

We took a ferry from St. Maarten to Anguilla for the actual dolphin swimming. On our way there, the leader asked us what the Spanish word "Anguilla" meant. I correctly answered that it means "Eel". 

As a "prize" My group got to go first. 


Half of the pictures I took myself and the other half were taken by someone in the second group.


----------



## Samia

From my little garden patch:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Here's my contribution. Sorry it's not as artistic as Vlad's beautiful photos! I took this over the summer while my family and I were driving from the Southeast (USA) to Toronto, ON (Canada). This was taken while we were still in the US, on one of our many gas stops. As DH was pumping gas, I noticed this sign at the liquor store right next to the gas station.


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic from yesterday


----------



## GirlFriday

The Extraterrestrial highway in Nevada.  I took this back in '05, I think.  I laid down in the middle of the road to take the pic...luckily it's usually pretty deserted.


----------



## Necromancer

^ *GF*, that is my fave pic in the thread so far.


----------



## Samia

Elliespurse said:


> A pic from yesterday



Love the colors in this one!



GirlFriday said:


> The Extraterrestrial highway in Nevada.  I took this back in '05, I think.  I laid down in the middle of the road to take the pic...luckily it's usually pretty deserted.



Amazing pic!


----------



## GirlFriday

Necromancer said:


> ^ *GF*, that is my fave pic in the thread so far.





Samia said:


> Amazing pic!



Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Old Town Square in Prague.


----------



## Necromancer

This isn't a very good pic as it was taken from the back patio some 20 odd metres away, but here's a blue kookaburra (sacred kingfisher) that visited my backyard. I tried to get closer for a better pic but it flew away, so unfortunately, this is all I got. It was probably a juvenile kookaburra because he seemed small. It's such a beautiful bird.


----------



## mombug

The best burgers ever. AJs in New Rochelle, NY. Wow!  That's my son loading up the ketchup!


----------



## Necromancer

^ what was on the burger?


----------



## mombug

Bacon and cheese.  And the fries on the side are the best I've ever had.


----------



## Elliespurse

Just two pics from Saturday, it was nice weather (not my house though).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty..

These were taken in Uncertain,Tx. (yep that's the name) by me a year or so back...pretty cool town.


----------



## nicci404

first snow in Seattle of 2012 - the van in the pic got stuck and couldn't get up the hill.


----------



## Necromancer

Fab pics, *nicci*, *Sweetpea* and *Ellie*.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Sweetpea - Those pictures are so cool, especially the one with the sun in it. 

This photo was taken by me in October. I was in Maui at the Grand Wailea.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys!

Great picture, jourdyn!

This was taken last year..somewhere in northern Minnesota. I was going to give this little stuffed moose to my niece and wanted to show her where the moose was from.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Haha, that's so cute. I love it.
*jourdyn*, what a fab pic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Sweetpea83*, cute pic  great pics from Uncertain,Tx too. Thanks *Necromancer*!

--

Just two more pics from last weekend 

it looks warm in this pic..






but it was cold, brr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks Elliepurse! 

Serene looking pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a pic of the LV SS-12 shoe catalog (I think the right is outside Ladurée Paris?)


----------



## mombug

Bigs - my beautiful black cat.


----------



## Samia

Just playing around with instagram


----------



## Nat

mombug said:


> View attachment 1590432
> 
> 
> Bigs - my beautiful black cat.



Wow, beautiful cat and picture


----------



## .jourdyn.

Morning drinks.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Mmmmm, now I want Starbucks..


----------



## .jourdyn.

Out for a walk on the lake this morning.


----------



## hunniesochic

Lobster sashimi for grandma's birthday.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^So peaceful looking...


----------



## hunniesochic

Part deux of the lobster sashimi

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

hunnie-it all looks really good..


----------



## hunniesochic

^thanks! It was delicious!


----------



## Chineka

Dry Froot Loops for Breakfast

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chineka

.jourdyn. said:
			
		

> Morning drinks.



I love a grande caramel frap 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Chineka said:


> Dry Froot Loops for Breakfast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


awww and it's in a heart shape


----------



## Elliespurse

just a pic from last Sunday,


----------



## .jourdyn.

In the midst of a winter storm warning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ellie-may I ask where that is? It's gorgeous..
jourdyn-oh wow..keep warm!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83, it's inland in Sweden. The water is still frozen close to shore but the sun is warming up now.


----------



## Chineka

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> awww and it's in a heart shape



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chineka

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> just a pic from last Sunday,






			
				.jourdyn. said:
			
		

> In the midst of a winter storm warning.



Very pretty pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chineka

Me






My version of the Philly Cheese Steak with a little barbecue sauce

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

I love and hate Groupon deals! One or two deals a week =  pocket lol

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chineka

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> I love and hate Groupon deals! One or two deals a week =  pocket lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I agree. The app ShopSavvy is good for finding the best price on things. Just scan the barcode and the comparison prices come up.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## .jourdyn.

While at the dealership went out to look at the new Mercedes Benzs. 

Wouldn't mind having this CLS 550.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Made vegan cupcakes today! :]


----------



## hunniesochic

^vegan cupcake? Sounds interesting and looks delish!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

.jourdyn. said:


> Made vegan cupcakes today! :]




These looks so good!


----------



## hunniesochic

Salmon Limone (Cafe Express)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yummy....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sunflower a few hours after opening...
Worker bee just arriving home with her pollen cargo...


----------



## Mree43

^Your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Necromancer

Fabulous pics, *CB*. Those bees are beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> Sunflower a few hours after opening...
> Worker bee just arriving home with her pollen cargo...




Great photos!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Love the sunflower pics CB 

--
Just some pics from Friday (old b&w film) 

_Stockholm,_












_..and at a restaurant,_


----------



## hunniesochic

My dinner On a cold night. 

Seafood hotpot. Lobster, elephant clams, prawn, dungeness crab, scallops, raw oysters (not pictured), and Alaskan Clams (not pictured) with assorted vegetables, eggs, sate with a big pot of steamy soup. Hits the spot on a cold night.

"Money can't buy love, but it can buy stuff & I looooove stuff."


----------



## hunniesochic

Tokyo One
Sushi and Seafood


----------



## redlove28

Vlad said:


> A few pictures from an Indian wedding of two of our close friends a few months back.


beautiful


----------



## redlove28

hunniesochic said:


> View attachment 1635444
> 
> 
> My dinner On a cold night.
> 
> Seafood hotpot. Lobster, elephant clams, prawn, dungeness crab, scallops, raw oysters (not pictured), and Alaskan Clams (not pictured) with assorted vegetables, eggs, sate with a big pot of steamy soup. Hits the spot on a cold night.
> 
> "Money can't buy love, but it can buy stuff & I looooove stuff."


looks delicious


----------



## redlove28

.jourdyn. said:


> Sweetpea - Those pictures are so cool, especially the one with the sun in it.
> 
> This photo was taken by me in October. I was in Maui at the Grand Wailea.
> 
> View attachment 1568523


Amazing!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving all of the recent pics.


----------



## ilovepolish

Went to the botanic garden today. (yes this is my crappy cell cam, not my dslr....)












A little bit of spring in Chicago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous flowers..


----------



## dearmissie

Love..


----------



## hunniesochic

dearmissie said:


> Love..



nice!!!


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> Sunflower a few hours after opening...
> Worker bee just arriving home with her pollen cargo...



Amazing picture!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

Ford FPV & the old mad max machine.....


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

mmmm Chloe bags..


----------



## hunniesochic

Attempt to make cake pop last night. It turned out great! Didn't realized I was a little pastry chef :giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looks pretty, hunnie!


----------



## hunniesochic

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^Looks pretty, hunnie!



Thanks, Lily. I tried ** be more domesticated *** stayed behind *** kitchen for more than 2 mins lol


----------



## ilovepolish

Gelato


----------



## MarneeB

^I've never had gelato, but would love to try it!


----------



## Necromancer

^ gelato is yummy, *Marnee*. (watermelon and kiwifruit are my faves). 
Fab pic, *ilovepolish*. Did you buy any?


----------



## Sweetpea83

ilovepolish said:


> Gelato


...gelato is yummy!!

Very cool pic


----------



## MarneeB

Necromancer said:


> ^ gelato is yummy, *Marnee*. (watermelon and kiwifruit are my faves).
> Fab pic, *ilovepolish*. Did you buy any?


 

Is gelato similiar to sherbet or sorbet? Or is it creamy more like ice cream? Either way I wanna try it!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Gelato is similar to ice cream, but it's a bit more dense (it has less air whipped into it than ice cream does) and has a more intense flavour.


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

speaking of delicious things...nikolaj coster-waldau


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a pic from a flower store Thursday


----------



## Nat

Elliespurse said:


> Just a pic from a flower store Thursday



So pretty!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

love this pic of rainy San Fran


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic from a café choosing pastry  (old black&white film)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great photos, Ellie..


----------



## GirlFriday

Venice at night.


----------



## Elliespurse

GirlFriday - Great pic, it's like in a movie.


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic from May last year, Stockholm (facing the Royal Dramatic Theater)  hope warmer weather arrive soon.


----------



## JNH14

I just love the quaintness of Europe-it's so neat to travel there! Beautiful photo!


----------



## coachmom2boys

Mom's little garden

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## nicci404

Coming back from ferry ride - Seattle, WA


----------



## Elliespurse

^*nicci404* - Gorgeous!!


----------



## hunniesochic

nicci404 said:


> Coming back from ferry ride - Seattle, WA


The sunset, the skyline, the entire photo is just perfect!


----------



## Necromancer

*nicci404*, I like your pics, they look like they could be used for postcards.


----------



## hunniesochic

Downtown skyline. 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


----------



## Necromancer

I took this pic last year when we were at a cafe at Port Stephens (Australia) of some wild rainbow lorikeets nibbling my fingers.


----------



## Necromancer

...and another pic of them. They're such funny birds, they're very cheeky. Gorgeous to look at too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Necro-great pictures!!! Those birds are so pretty..


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *Sweetpea*. They are gorgeous birds and their colours are unbelievably vivid. They have a lot of personality too.


----------



## .jourdyn.

A few photos from my cousin's beach wedding!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> Thanks, *Sweetpea*. They are gorgeous birds and their colours are unbelievably vivid. They have a lot of personality too.



And they look so friendly too!



.jourdyn. said:


> A few photos from my cousin's beach wedding!



Nice photos!


----------



## mzbag

Lovely photos


----------



## Elliespurse

I just found a new café to try out


----------



## caitle

Here's a pic I took a few months ago at the Gold Coast, QLD


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wish I could be there right now, lol..I need a serious tan.


----------



## MarneeB

caitle said:


> Here's a pic I took a few months ago at the Gold Coast, QLD


 

Beautiful! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a few pics from this morning


----------



## Samia

Elliespurse said:


> Just a few pics from this morning



Beautiful!


----------



## Samia

GirlFriday said:


> Venice at night.



I love this pic!


----------



## hunniesochic

2012 Solar Eclipse. 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Elliespurse

^*hunniesochic* - Beautiful!


*Samia* - Thanks!


----------



## hunniesochic

^thanks, Elliespurse.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love this thread


----------



## Elliespurse

Two more pics from last Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Two pics from yesterday at an air show, the weather was not the best though :wondering


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ellie-great pics!


----------



## dearmissie

My nephew when he fell asleep in my arms yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Awww  cute!


----------



## dearmissie

Elliespurse said:


> ^Awww  cute!



Thanks!!


----------



## dearmissie

Here is my lovely nephew again with me yesterday. He's 8 weeks old.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute photo, Missie!


----------



## noonoo07

My neice made these for my daughters bday.  Cute!!


----------



## noonoo07

Took these pics at my Moms house.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Love the flowers!


----------



## dearmissie

Super cute flowers.


----------



## noonoo07

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> ^Love the flowers!






			
				dearmissie said:
			
		

> Super cute flowers.



Thanks!! . I love snapping shots of that. Im gonna search my pics Im sure I have more.


----------



## noonoo07

Some more flower pics shot w my iphone


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous flowers..


----------



## noonoo07

^^^thanks!!  I love wildflowers!  Some more pics....the drive thru safari here is awesome. These animals want to eat you, they stick their HEADS in your  vehicle and steal food, and they follow you.  No manners what so ever


----------



## Elliespurse

^Hihi - "No manners what so ever" - :giggles:


----------



## Millicat

caitle said:


> Here's a pic I took a few months ago at the Gold Coast, QLD


 
Ohhh, i'd love to live near here, it's my idea of paradise


----------



## noonoo07

Hubby's down time.......


----------



## noonoo07

My precious cat....


----------



## noonoo07

This cat "was" my neighbors cat (she has since disappeared). I thought she looked funny IN MY YARD by the waterfall.  The life...


----------



## noonoo07

While hubby catches and releases, Im w my iPhone TRYING to capture beauty.


----------



## hunniesochic

noonoo07 said:


> This cat "was" my neighbors cat (she has since disappeared). I thought she looked funny IN MY YARD by the waterfall.  The life...



I'm coming over to lay out by the pool.


----------



## noonoo07

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> I'm coming over to lay out by the pool.



Lol!  With the CAT!!!


----------



## Millicat

noonoo07 said:


> My precious cat....


 
Awwww, lovely, reminds me of the grey cat i had as a child, called Gemma


----------



## caitlin1214

I went to my 10 year college reunion last weekend and took some photos:








Hanging out in my parents' bathtub. (They redid their bathroom).


----------



## caitlin1214

Wakehurst
















Over the wall surrounding Wakehurst. I swear, to this day, I'd see this spot and almost think Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony is about to start playing with nymphs and satyrs frolicking and prancing around.


----------



## caitlin1214

Wakehurst grounds (in the background is McKillop Library)



(That's not a special effect. That's rain on the camera lens.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> This cat "was" my neighbors cat (she has since disappeared). I thought she looked funny IN MY YARD by the waterfall.  The life...




Love this photo..


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love this photo..



Lol!  Me too!  Thanks!!


----------



## noonoo07

I wish my iPhone took better action shots....


----------



## noonoo07

My daughter asked to take a picture and she gave me this pose!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Your daughter is a cutie!

My dad's sunflowers are starting to bloom..


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^Your daughter is a cutie!
> 
> My dad's sunflowers are starting to bloom..



Thanks!!  Love the sunflowers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## bry_dee

Just want to share this panorama shot of Seoul City I have totally forgotten and eventually dug up in my hard drive (a.k.a. overwhelmed by lots of pictures in the memory card). Taken from the viewing deck of Seoul Tower during my SO and I's third year anniversary trip in September last year. 

If you wish to see the bigger size, you view it here (Flickr link)


----------



## noonoo07

bry_dee said:
			
		

> Just want to share this panorama shot of Seoul City I have totally forgotten and eventually dug up in my hard drive (a.k.a. overwhelmed by lots of pictures in the memory card). Taken from the viewing deck of Seoul Tower during my SO and I's third year anniversary trip in September last year.
> 
> If you wish to see the bigger size, you view it here (Flickr link)



Ooooh, this is GORGEOUS


----------



## noonoo07

My kitties "before and after" pics.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Your daughter is a cutie!
> 
> My dad's sunflowers are starting to bloom..



Pretty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks.


----------



## bry_dee

noonoo07 said:


> Ooooh, this is GORGEOUS



Thanks a lot!  It was a very glorious day! And just so you know, I love cats too! I currently have none because of house restrictions but I call and feed stray whenever I can! Your third picture, so precious!


----------



## noonoo07

bry_dee said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot!  It was a very glorious day! And just so you know, I love cats too! I currently have none because of house restrictions but I call and feed stray whenever I can! Your third picture, so precious!



Awww, thank u!  I love cats as well, of course. I will post some more pics as I find them.


----------



## noonoo07

Oh Hi!  Max in MY TRUCK, on my daughters booster seat, thinking he's reeeeaaaal cute.  Silly cat (his head doesnt match his body!  Lol!)




DH's socks when he took his boots off!  Lol!!




A lighthouse on our way back.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lighthouse photo is pretty cool...do you mind me asking what part of Texas you live by?


----------



## noonoo07

^^^That pic was at Lake LBJ. Ever been there??


----------



## Sweetpea83

^No, but I need to visit that lake!


----------



## noonoo07

Well, this feral cat who looks like he could have been an "extra" for the movie PET CEMETARY likes to bully my cat around. He thinks he owns my house, he wipes his mouth all over it (what??)  Plus my cat (the well groomed one) is obviously the scared one and MEOWS soooo loud at this cat. Either Pet Cemetary is deaf, or he just dont give a hoot.  Anyway, I got to document this quick encounter they had a couple of months ago.....

(sorry, all my pics are iPhone shots, I was behind glass taking these)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a mean cat...I would have tried to scare it away!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^What a mean cat...I would have tried to scare it away!



Lol!!  I do!  And Max is SCARED of him!  I would be too w that nasty knotted fur look he has going on.   Lol!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

I tried a roll of old color film this week and caught these families out in the fine weather


----------



## noonoo07

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> I tried a roll of old color film this week and caught these families out in the fine weather



Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## noonoo07

The iPhone camera doesnt do this plant justice. The color in person is amazing! This is my Mom's plant.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Love this color!


----------



## noonoo07

Elliespurse said:


> ^Love this color!



me too! Its sooo beautiful


----------



## Elliespurse

One more pic from the old film camera, a building with the typical Swedish red paint and white trim


----------



## noonoo07

^^^pretty!!

My daughters art


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww, a !


----------



## bry_dee

noonoo07 said:


> The iPhone camera doesnt do this plant justice. The color in person is amazing! This is my Mom's plant.



This is bougainvillea, if I'm not mistaken. Such a lovely color and you capture it well!



Elliespurse said:


> One more pic from the old film camera, a building with the typical Swedish red paint and white trim



This is very nice. I would have lied down there and just roll in the grass!


----------



## noonoo07

Went to the drive thru safari again.....





I thought this sign was fantastic!


----------



## pin33

Lovely picture . I love all this.


----------



## noonoo07

Look closely.....can u see my cat Ruby?


----------



## Elliespurse

^:giggles: yes I see Ruby


----------



## hunniesochic

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Look closely.....can u see my cat Ruby?



Yes. Looks holographic on my phone lol

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## noonoo07

Look at this!  I saw this car after eating lunch today. The lashes!!!!  So cute!!!!


----------



## coachmom2boys

My sons plant he has had for 7 years. He loves it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^Wow, that's a Bogenhanf ! So 60ies


----------



## _jssaa

noonoo07 said:


> Look at this!  I saw this car after eating lunch today. The lashes!!!!  So cute!!!!



adorable!! that's so smart hahaha


----------



## hunniesochic

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Look at this!  I saw this car after eating lunch today. The lashes!!!!  So cute!!!!



So cute!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Look, it's our first home grown strawberry!




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## noonoo07

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Look, it's our first home grown strawberry!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I love this!


----------



## Sweetpea83

hunniesochic said:


> Look, it's our first home grown strawberry!
> 
> View attachment 1769412
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Oh how cool!


----------



## hunniesochic

noonoo07 said:


> I love this!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh how cool!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## lovemysavior

My son jumping off of a swing.....


----------



## glamorioustasha

My son in our garden


----------



## noonoo07

^^^^cutie!!

My handsome cat.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Just made or spent all day working on it


----------



## noonoo07

^^^precious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

glamorioustasha said:


> View attachment 1771372
> 
> 
> My son in our garden




He's so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My brother sent me this picture..my mother painted my two year old niece's toes.


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> My brother sent me this picture..my mother painted my two year old niece's toes.



So cute!!  I have the same pic!! Lol (my three yr old's feet)


----------



## noonoo07

My sister's cat "Coco". Precious....


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> So cute!!  I have the same pic!! Lol (my three yr old's feet)




How cute..


----------



## hunniesochic

Sweetpea83 said:


> My brother sent me this picture..my mother painted my two year old niece's toes.



Sooo cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

noonoo07 said:


> So cute!!  I have the same pic!! Lol (my three yr old's feet)



Haha awww how adorable.


----------



## noonoo07

Darn iPhone app!!!  Lol!


----------



## Millicat

Cute !


----------



## hunniesochic

Me getting personal with Marilyn in Chicago Dec 2011.


----------



## hunniesochic

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Darn iPhone app!!!  Lol!



Hehe you're going nuts with the app.


----------



## noonoo07




----------



## princessinpink

Went to the zoo with my son we love meerkats


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute.


----------



## .jourdyn.

SLC airport I really enjoyed how empty it was when we first got there.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cool photo!


----------



## noonoo07

Happy 4th of July


----------



## JillianLeigh

A new little American... Happy Birthday America and Baby Prue!!


----------



## noonoo07

There's nothing like going to the Circus.......


----------



## noonoo07

At my favorite restaurant....


----------



## Necromancer

^ What did you have? And why wasn't I invited?


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ What did you have? And why wasn't I invited?



Lol!!  Hi Necro!  I missed u precious!!  I had Tournedos Béarnaise
Tenderloin Medallions, with Béarnaise Sauce
With mashed potatoes and asparagus, along w a cesar salad, house bread, some of my hubby's cold water lobster tail (the bomb) and finished it off w some creme burlee   Oh! And I had a glass of White Zen and water. (yup, I went to TOWN!  Lol)


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hey, that sounds good, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My SO and I encountered this what I believe to be a wolf spider on a late night walk this past weekend. It had little babies on it's back! Creepy!! SO picked at it with a twig and the babies moved..then the mama spider pulled out its fangs to him and ran off!!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> My SO and I encountered this what I believe to be a wolf spider on a late night walk this past weekend. It had little babies on it's back! Creepy!! SO picked at it with a twig and the babies moved..then the mama spider pulled out its fangs to him and ran off!!



Omg!!  Great pic AND story!!!


----------



## xmrbrightside89

Omg that spider is massive, I believe I'd have died!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

My friend & I volunteered at the Humane Society so these are the two dogs we walked! Bristol & Smokey.


----------



## mashza

These geese keep trying to bite my dog!


----------



## amyveg

Sweetpea83 said:


> My SO and I encountered this what I believe to be a wolf spider on a late night walk this past weekend. It had little babies on it's back! Creepy!! SO picked at it with a twig and the babies moved..then the mama spider pulled out its fangs to him and ran off!!



Gross!!! I hate those things!


----------



## amyveg

Just for fun:


----------



## Sweetpea83

.jourdyn. said:


> My friend & I volunteered at the Humane Society so these are the two dogs we walked! Bristol & Smokey.




That's so awesome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Omg!!  Great pic AND story!!!



I don't mind spiders...but the size of it & it's lil babies freaked me out..LOL!



xmrbrightside89 said:


> Omg that spider is massive, I believe I'd have died!!!



Biggest wolf spider I've personally seen!


----------



## Sweetpea83

amyveg said:


> Gross!!! I hate those things!



I see them all the time..it seems...walking by a lake at night.


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> I see them all the time..it seems...walking by a lake at night.



Ay ya yay!  That pic gave me goosebumps!! I wonder how many inches that feller is???


----------



## amyveg

A pic of one of my son's faves!


----------



## noonoo07

The baby from the Racoon Family that terrorizes me every night. (they love my trash can)


----------



## KatsBags

amyveg said:


> View attachment 1800978
> 
> 
> A pic of one of my son's faves!



We LOVE Phineas & Ferb!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Naughty racoons..


----------



## noonoo07

He loves the camera!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Well, he is  very photogenic. :greengrin:


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ Well, he is  very photogenic. :greengrin:



Lol!!  Thank you Necro!  I think so too.


----------



## noonoo07

Went walking and took random snaps...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty..


----------



## mzbag

I  New York, Brooklyn Bridge 







New York City Freedom Tower almost complete:


----------



## jbweyer

My cat's favorite hiding/perch spot. On top of the built in.


----------



## Greta_V

An accident seen today (it actually looked way worse than on the pic) and a couple of weeks ago on the freeway...


----------



## noonoo07

^^^love these pics!


----------



## noonoo07

Hi......


----------



## bry_dee

Waiting for the strong winds and rain to subside. I eventually ran for it, though.


----------



## Millicat

noonoo07 said:


> There's nothing like going to the Circus.......


 
Wow ! You still have live animals in your circuses ???
Over here that was banned quite a few years ago.


----------



## Millicat

xmrbrightside89 said:


> Omg that spider is massive, I believe I'd have died!!!


 
You and me both, ugh.


----------



## Millicat

.jourdyn. said:


> My friend & I volunteered at the Humane Society so these are the two dogs we walked! Bristol & Smokey.


 
Aww, you're good people, we need more like you


----------



## Millicat

noonoo07 said:


> Went walking and took random snaps...


 

The plant behind the purple flowered one i grow in my garden, Euphorbia mellifera, it's flowers are honey coloured and honey smelling - just gorgeous !


----------



## Millicat

bry_dee said:


> Waiting for the strong winds and rain to subside. I eventually ran for it, though.


 

Are you in Britain, Bry_dee ???  
You have the same weather as we do, thunderstorms here the last couple of weeks too.


----------



## noonoo07

Millicat said:
			
		

> Wow ! You still have live animals in your circuses ???
> Over here that was banned quite a few years ago.



Yes we do!  Live tigers and elephants!  Pretty dangerous,huh?


----------



## noonoo07

Flying home.......


----------



## kimkimsjourney

noonoo07 said:


> View attachment 1823717
> 
> 
> Flying home.......



So pretty!


----------



## noonoo07

^^thanks!! 

Seagull evidence......lol!!!


----------



## noonoo07

At our ranch lease....


----------



## mzbag

Looking out the window from my driver's car :


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> At our ranch lease....



Love the flower pic..



mzbag said:


> Looking out the window from my driver's car :



Nothing shows up..


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Love the flower pic..
> 
> Nothing shows up..



Thank you!!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm sexy and I know it


----------



## mzbag

Myrkur said:


> I'm sexy and I know it


 
LOL ! Too darn cute !


----------



## Elliespurse

just a pic from a friends saloon,


----------



## Lzamare

Morning sky


----------



## noonoo07

^^ pretty


----------



## amyveg




----------



## Sweetpea83

Elliespurse said:


> just a pic from a friends saloon,




Pretty..


----------



## noonoo07

Someone was caught being nosy last nite....


----------



## frenchie.xo

Myrkur said:


> I'm sexy and I know it



Love your pictures of your pup!! So cute!


----------



## kimkimsjourney

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I'm sexy and I know it



LOL
 love it!


----------



## noonoo07

My view this morning


----------



## springbaby

Walk time


----------



## noonoo07

Wow


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very cool pic..where was it taken at?


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^Very cool pic..where was it taken at?



At Port A. Early last month. Isnt that something??  Amazing. Taken w my iPhone


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Wow



Hi friend! 
Man I think this sounds dumb but isn't that a tornado or something?


----------



## springbaby

Laser eyes


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Hi friend!
> Man I think this sounds dumb but isn't that a tornado or something?



Lol!!!  Hi J!  No, it looks like a tornado, but it was just in the horizon. It was so beautiful I had to snap a pic.


----------



## noonoo07

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Laser eyes



Oh!  My pets get laser eyes too. This pic rocks.


----------



## xsophiag

in a field of yellow flowers


----------



## tatertot

just makes my heart happy


----------



## jaclyn86

Sunset from last summer! I really missed the lake this summer but even the water is no fun when it is 115 out.


----------



## noonoo07

^^ i LOVE this picture...


----------



## xsophiag

jaclyn86 said:


> Sunset from last summer! I really missed the lake this summer but even the water is no fun when it is 115 out.





Woww.. gorgeous picture! thank you for sharing


----------



## .jourdyn.

Sunset Sunday night on the golf course.


----------



## noonoo07

World's biggest HDTV. Packers Vs Steelers Super Bowl 2011


----------



## jaclyn86

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> ^^ i LOVE this picture...








			
				xsophiag said:
			
		

> Woww.. gorgeous picture! thank you for sharing




Thanks it was a beautiful sunset that left me and 4 intoxicated guys silent for 20 minutes! Ha!


----------



## jaclyn86

.jourdyn. said:
			
		

> Sunset Sunday night on the golf course.



Very pretty! It looks a lot like the golf course I grew up at!


----------



## hunniesochic

Love Starbucks. 

Ummm...there's salt in my iced caramel macchiato. Anyone know why?






Here I am having all this room to myself on the bus. I'm sooo liking this! Can't believe I took the wrong bus both times yesterday! Wasted 2.5hrs circling the city. Not this morning, I am on the right bus. Hope I'll get on the right bus this afternoon, too.


----------



## noonoo07

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Love Starbucks.
> 
> Ummm...there's salt in my iced caramel macchiato. Anyone know why?
> 
> Here I am having all this room to myself on the bus. I'm sooo liking this! Can't believe I took the wrong bus both times yesterday! Wasted 2.5hrs circling the city. Not this morning, I am on the right bus. Hope I'll get on the right bus this afternoon, too.



Lol!!  I LOVE your shoes!!


----------



## noonoo07

Butterfly exhibit.  Beautiful


----------



## Samia

tatertot said:


> just makes my heart happy


 Very cute family tater


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Lol!!!  Hi J!  No, it looks like a tornado, but it was just in the horizon. It was so beautiful I had to snap a pic.



You get to see the coolest things!


----------



## jaijai1012

Aaaaaatention! Line up Vaseline! LoL


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Aaaaaatention! Line up Vaseline! LoL



Ooh this is just hilarious!


----------



## BONYTT

jaijai1012 said:


> Aaaaaatention! Line up Vaseline! LoL
> 
> View attachment 1861340


----------



## tatertot

Samia said:


> Very cute family tater



Thank you so much *S*


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Butterfly exhibit.  Beautiful




How pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

xsophiag said:


> in a field of yellow flowers



Cute!



jaclyn86 said:


> Sunset from last summer! I really missed the lake this summer but even the water is no fun when it is 115 out.



Amazing photo!



noonoo07 said:


> World's biggest HDTV. Packers Vs Steelers Super Bowl 2011



Can't wait to finally get to see a live game there, soon! I've been dying to visit the new stadium!


----------



## BONYTT

look what I found


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I went to my parents house today..and my mother gave me these pretty roses from her garden. Love having fresh flowers in my home.


----------



## noonoo07

^^ pretty!

I posted this in another thread. All I can say is.....WOW


----------



## noonoo07

My daughters bite of a mini muffin.


----------



## hunniesochic

^anymore? Share with me haha. 



While at the bus stop, this bird stood there for about 10 minutes right in front of me, flew away and came back a little while later. I took a second glance and noticed this poor thing has only one leg! Took out my phone and snap a pic and about 5 minutes or so, it suddenly had two legs!!! It tricked me. It hid the other leg. Hmp! I was starting to feel sorry for it. Well, not anymore.


----------



## noonoo07

^^. Lol!!  I love this story!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

hunniesochic said:


> ^anymore? Share with me haha.
> 
> View attachment 1870084
> 
> While at the bus stop, this bird stood there for about 10 minutes right in front of me, flew away and came back a little while later. I took a second glance and noticed this poor thing has only one leg! Took out my phone and snap a pic and about 5 minutes or so, it suddenly had two legs!!! It tricked me. It hid the other leg. Hmp! I was starting to feel sorry for it. Well, not anymore.



Haha.


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> My daughters bite of a mini muffin.




Cute..


----------



## chunkylover53

hunniesochic said:


> ^anymore? Share with me haha.
> 
> View attachment 1870084
> 
> While at the bus stop, this bird stood there for about 10 minutes right in front of me, flew away and came back a little while later. I took a second glance and noticed this poor thing has only one leg! Took out my phone and snap a pic and about 5 minutes or so, it suddenly had two legs!!! It tricked me. It hid the other leg. Hmp! I was starting to feel sorry for it. Well, not anymore.



Birds rest on one foot. He's looking pretty comfy!


----------



## hunniesochic

^LOL had no idea.


----------



## noonoo07

Devil cat.


----------



## hunniesochic

^whoa!


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Devil cat.




Cute..what's kitty's name?


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Cute..what's kitty's name?



Coco. My sisters cat.


----------



## noonoo07

Chooped BBQ brisket sandwich.  Yuuuuum!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jaclyn86 said:


> Sunset from last summer! I really missed the lake this summer but even the water is no fun when it is 115 out.




wow that's really beautiful


----------



## noonoo07

From my Happy Meal today.


----------



## hunniesochic

^whoa.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going out for a walk....few days ago.


----------



## Nikhita

A picture of the sky from my front yard one day. I was in awe.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sweetpea83 said:


> Going out for a walk....few days ago.



Great pic!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Nikhita said:


> A picture of the sky from my front yard one day. I was in awe.


Magic ! Beautiful !


----------



## xsophiag

Nikhita said:


> A picture of the sky from my front yard one day. I was in awe.
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/vyxgsh.jpg




wow! that is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pollie-Jean said:


> Great pic!




Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nikhita said:


> A picture of the sky from my front yard one day. I was in awe.



Great shot..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sweetpea83 said:


> Thanks!



de nada :greengrin:


----------



## ninakt

Pics from last summer from our summerhouse.
DH and I went a latenight fishing.
Our puppy and very tired cats after "guarding" the puppy


----------



## noonoo07

ninakt said:
			
		

> Pics from last summer from our summerhouse.



Love these!!


----------



## noonoo07

Nikhita said:
			
		

> A picture of the sky from my front yard one day. I was in awe.



Pretty!!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Going out for a walk....few days ago.



Love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## ninakt

noonoo07 said:


> Love these!!


Thank you noonoo07!
Had to post these from my cats, cause You had so many great pics of yours
This is a very nice thread, fun to see everybodys pics and life!!


----------



## jaijai1012

He LOVES Family Feud!
For the record, I do not let him watch tv on a regular basis nor is he interested in any other show EXCEPT for this one. Whenever he hears the music he stops whatever it is he's doing (playing, eating, dozing off), and watches it completely absorbed until the commercial. When it comes back on, repeat. He cheers and claps whenever they answer correctly. I don't know why but he is in love with the show! Btw he's 10 months.


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> He LOVES Family Feud!
> For the record, I do not let him watch tv on a regular basis nor is he interested in any other show EXCEPT for this one. Whenever he hears the music he stops whatever it is he's doing (playing, eating, dozing off), and watches it completely absorbed until the commercial. When it comes back on, repeat. He cheers and claps whenever they answer correctly. I don't know why but he is in love with the show! Btw he's 10 months.



So cute!!


----------



## noonoo07

Here are some freshly taken snapshots of my lovelys. (They look the same).


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> So cute!!



Hi friend! It's so funny, and when it's over and they show the credits, he cries. Hahahaha


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Hi friend! It's so funny, and when it's over and they show the credits, he cries. Hahahaha



Lol!!!!!!!!  I love it!!!!!


----------



## ninakt

jaijai1012 said:


> He LOVES Family Feud!
> For the record, I do not let him watch tv on a regular basis nor is he interested in any other show EXCEPT for this one. Whenever he hears the music he stops whatever it is he's doing (playing, eating, dozing off), and watches it completely absorbed until the commercial. When it comes back on, repeat. He cheers and claps whenever they answer correctly. I don't know why but he is in love with the show! Btw he's 10 months.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890181


 
Wow, 10 months
Its so nice to see him there loving that show(dont know what show it is,american reality?)
I have three sons, oldest is 16years(14 and 9).They suprise me somehow everyday (either good or not smooth way) still. It will never be a boring day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ninakt said:


> View attachment 1890144
> 
> 
> Pics from last summer from our summerhouse.
> DH and I went a latenight fishing.
> Our puppy and very tired cats after "guarding" the puppy



Gorgeous lake photo..is that Lake Superior? It looks like it..



noonoo07 said:


> Here are some freshly taken snapshots of my lovelys. (They look the same).



 Cute..


----------



## jaijai1012

ninakt said:
			
		

> Wow, 10 months
> Its so nice to see him there loving that show(dont know what show it is,american reality?)
> I have three sons, oldest is 16years(14 and 9).They suprise me somehow everyday (either good or not smooth way) still. It will never be a boring day.



Hi ninakt 
It is a game show here in the US 
I'm sure your boys are fun to watch! Have you experienced any headaches with your eldest now that he is 16?


----------



## ninakt

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gorgeous lake photo..is that Lake Superior? It looks like it..
> Thank you.
> That is a sea between Sweden and Finland but it sure looks like a lake, cause that night there was no wind at all. That is a small sea, not an ocean, for many, size of a lake
> Is a rough sea, when autumn comes with storms and very beautiful at that time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh I was so off, lol!! Very pretty!


----------



## ninakt

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi ninakt
> It is a game show here in the US
> I'm sure your boys are fun to watch! Have you experienced any headaches with your eldest now that he is 16?


 
Nope, but last saturday with the middle one, who decided to have some friends over (20) while we where at that summerhouse, thats my newest little headache
Well, the oldest and his friends came home and emptied the house, before nothing got broken etc.

Generally boys do more good things than bad, girls have now stepped in to their lives and keeping them very busy..


----------



## ninakt

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Oh I was so off, lol!! Very pretty!


Not at all.  I should have written,
the pics are taken from. Scandinavian coastline looks a lot like big lakes in the US.


----------



## ninakt

noonoo07 said:


> Here are some freshly taken snapshots of my lovelys. (They look the same).


 
Very adorable cuties!


----------



## ninakt

One morning, found them sleeping in our livingroom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I took this photo of my best friend's cat, Gizmo last week...too precious!


----------



## noonoo07

^^ sooooo cute!!


----------



## Samia

Some pics from my Malaysian vacation, all taken by my iphone 
It rained and thundered the entire day






Walkway into the Orchid garden





Petronas Twin Towers


----------



## Samia

Some more:


----------



## Samia

I have loads more but I don't want to hijack the thread


----------



## noonoo07

^^^awesome photos!!


----------



## Nikhita

This is my cousin's cat called Tigger.

His little paws are so cute.


----------



## Nikhita




----------



## noonoo07

Nikhita said:
			
		

> This is my cousin's cat called Tigger.
> 
> His little paws are so cute.



Nik!!  I LOVE this!!  Cat paws are the best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Samia said:
			
		

> Some more:



Love the flower pic..


----------



## Nikhita

noonoo07 said:


> Nik!!  I LOVE this!!  Cat paws are the best.



Thank you! He is just one of the sweetest cats!


----------



## Nikhita

Here you go, another random picture.

It hailed at our house recently so I scooped some up and many this little snowman. I used peppercorns for his eyes and nose


----------



## hunniesochic

^that is too cute. 




			
				Samia said:
			
		

> Some pics from my Malaysian vacation, all taken by my iphone
> It rained and thundered the entire day
> 
> Walkway into the Orchid garden
> 
> Petronas Twin Towers


You captured the Twin Towers beautifully.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Love all the recent pics 

-----
Some pics from the film camera last weekend 

_Saturday tidy up_





_In the park_


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Amazing photos, Elliepurse.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Sweetpea83* - Thanks! The black&white film pics are so unusual today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Received these lilies today..


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Received these lilies today..



So pretty!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Just hiked up the mtn to enjoy the fall colors.


----------



## noonoo07

Hi.


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Hi.



OMG is that your backyard?! I want to come over, where can I buy tickets?


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> OMG is that your backyard?! I want to come over, where can I buy tickets?



Lol!!  Ur welcome anytime jai!!


----------



## noonoo07

My son took a random pic that actually turned out to be Beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty orchids I recently got for my birthday.


----------



## Millicat

Sweetpea83 said:


> I took this photo of my best friend's cat, Gizmo last week...too precious!


 
Aww, how sweet


----------



## Millicat

Nikhita said:


> This is my cousin's cat called Tigger.
> 
> His little paws are so cute.


 
Paws, noses, mouths ..... all cute


----------



## Millicat

noonoo07 said:


> Hi.


 
Lovely, so cuddle-able


----------



## Deborah1986

Wow love all the pictures.
Love this thread


----------



## Myrkur

.jourdyn. said:


> Just hiked up the mtn to enjoy the fall colors.


Beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty orchids I recently got for my birthday.



I love orchids! They are my favorite type of plant  Oh and I love your pumpkins in your avatar, you have a better picture?


----------



## Myrkur

My dog Kitsu


----------



## Sweetpea83

Myrkur said:


> I love orchids! They are my favorite type of plant  Oh and I love your pumpkins in your avatar, you have a better picture?




Thanks!

Oh I found the pumpkin picture on google..lol.


----------



## Millicat

Myrkur said:


> My dog Kitsu


 
Oh dear, why is he in that cage ?


----------



## Myrkur

Millicat said:


> Oh dear, why is he in that cage ?



Don't worry, it's his crate! He loves to sleep in it and just lay there when he don't want to be around our other pets


----------



## Millicat

Oh, okay, i'm not used to seeing pets in crates - it looks a bit sad :shame:


----------



## Myrkur

Millicat said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, i'm not used to seeing pets in crates - it looks a bit sad :shame:



Lol we're not that kind of people who force them to be in their crate, but the door of it is always open so they can come and go in there whenever they feel like it   our pets walk around the house free all day! My first dog is a rescue who had to sit in his crate everyday from 9 to 5 when the owners had to go to work, so he's still scared of it but he now and then sleeps in it because he sees our other dog doing it, so he knows its ok, so I think it's a good thing for him getting over his fear of the crate without forcing him


----------



## jaijai1012

Millicat said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, i'm not used to seeing pets in crates - it looks a bit sad :shame:



Some of them like it, it's like their doghouse/room


----------



## noonoo07

A random pic while visiting the museum. (There were other buildings behind it. Not sure what this was. Lol)


----------



## Myrkur

noonoo07 said:


> A random pic while visiting the museum. (There were other buildings behind it. Not sure what this was. Lol)



I somehow can't reply to your PM, don't know whats wrong  but just wanted to say thank you for understanding and you're totally right


----------



## noonoo07

A wreck on my way to see my Grandma. That was close!!


----------



## Millicat

jaijai1012 said:


> Some of them like it, it's like their doghouse/room


 
Right. I definately do agree that domestic pets need their own individual sanctuary where humans or other animals DO NOT go, a place where they can be private and rested - much like the animals eating area - no child or other animal should interrupt it.

Studying animal psychology has taught me a lot about the subject !


----------



## Millicat

noonoo07 said:


> A wreck on my way to see my Grandma. That was close!!


 
It doesn't look a wreck from this side, infact it looks in perfect condition, i wonder what the other looks like though  !!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Took this photo outside my sister's house this weekend..


----------



## noonoo07

^^. Love this!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## Millicat

Sweetpea83 said:


> Took this photo outside my sister's house this weekend..


 
Are those pumpkins in your avatar ?? If so, the one to the far left looks so pretty.

Halloween isn't celebrated very much over here, compared to America, so we don't see that many carved pumpkins !


----------



## Sweetpea83

^The picture on my avatar is an image I randomly stumbled on while doing a google search.


----------



## jaijai1012

She must've been a home wrecker......


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> She must've been a home wrecker......



Omg!!!  Lol!!  Good one Jai!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, I had to take two glances..


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Omg!!!  Lol!!  Good one Jai!






			
				Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Lol, I had to take two glances..



LoL I wish you girls were in the car with me, it was at a red light when my DH (the driver) yelled to me (sitting in back seat with LO), "Look babe! She got keyed 'whore'" (he says this while laughing hysterically.
AND THEN realizes that car had her windows rolled down........oops :giggles:


----------



## jaijai1012

Guess what time it is!


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Guess what time it is!



Lol!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^What was your kiddo watching?


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Lol!!!







			
				Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^^What was your kiddo watching?


He loves this game show called "Family Feud" lol


----------



## Eva1991

noonoo07 said:


> A wreck on my way to see my Grandma. That was close!!



OMG! Hope the driver and passengers are safe.


----------



## noonoo07

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> OMG! Hope the driver and passengers are safe.



Yes, thank goodness they were ok. It was two ladies and a baby!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I should be sleeping right now..but not tired, lol! My SO took this photo sometime last year..super cool photo of a lightning storm we had here in the area..love it!


----------



## jaijai1012

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> I should be sleeping right now..but not tired, lol! My SO took this photo sometime last year..super cool photo of a lightning storm we had here in the area..love it!



Nice! Do you remember what camera you used to take that?


----------



## jaijai1012

He said, "Ouch" -__- 

Haha


----------



## Sweetpea83

jaijai1012 said:


> Nice! Do you remember what camera you used to take that?




Not sure the model..but it's pretty nice. A cannon, I think.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jaijai1012 said:


> He said, "Ouch" -__-
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916641




Cute!


----------



## Deborah1986

Sweetpea83 said:


> I should be sleeping right now..but not tired, lol! My SO took this photo sometime last year..super cool photo of a lightning storm we had here in the area..love it!



_WOW really amazing !!!!!!!:rain:_


----------



## Deborah1986

_Today for a walk 






My dog after a operation monday she was really confused :giggles:_


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> I should be sleeping right now..but not tired, lol! My SO took this photo sometime last year..super cool photo of a lightning storm we had here in the area..love it!



Amazing photo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He loves photography..speaking of which..he's in California for work right now and visited Yosemite National Park..and took this photo today (he just sent it to me). Super jealous!!


----------



## devoted7

^nice


----------



## noonoo07

My Dad and his Halloween decorations hanging from the ceiling fan. Lol!!!


----------



## Millicat

Deborah1986 said:


> _Today for a walk _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _My dog after a operation monday she was really confused :giggles:_


 
Awww, poor little thing, they always look so sad when they're wearing those collars, i saw a less intrusive version recently and it looked much more 'user-friendly' 

The scenery along your walk looks lovely


----------



## noonoo07

Lol!!!


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Lol!!!



Lol!!! Where is this?


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Lol!!! Where is this?



At the drive thru at Whataburger!  They put this sign up every year!!


----------



## noonoo07




----------



## Sternchen

I love Milk Duds, YUMMY!


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

>



Haha what a coincident, LO just loves being like his Auntie noonoo 
(Look which one he's holding)


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Haha what a coincident, LO just loves being like his Auntie noonoo
> (Look which one he's holding)



Lol!!!!! Sooo cute!  Thats my boy!!!


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Lol!!!!! Sooo cute!  Thats my boy!!!



So sweet!


----------



## mzbag

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^He loves photography..speaking of which..he's in California for work right now and visited Yosemite National Park..and took this photo today (he just sent it to me). Super jealous!!


 
Beautiful picture !


----------



## Cindi

This bridge is at a resort in Jamaica called Tensing Pen. The bridge is about 25" above the ocean. It took me 3 days to get up the nerve to jump off but I finally did it.


----------



## lovemysavior

My BFF's shoe haul she showed me this morning....


----------



## jaijai1012

Cindi said:
			
		

> This bridge is at a resort in Jamaica called Tensing Pen. The bridge is about 25" above the ocean. It took me 3 days to get up the nerve to jump off but I finally did it.



JUMP?! It would take me 3 days just to Walk across you dare devil!


----------



## Cindi

Dare devil.   Not so much. This is actually low for the cliff diving that goes on in Jamaica. It is a big thing at the resort though. When someone gets up there to jump everyone watches. It is a smaller resort so you get to know a lot of the guests. Everyone clapped for me. It was a bit embarrassing. I did jump before my husband though so I will always have that to hold over his head. 





jaijai1012 said:


> JUMP?! It would take me 3 days just to Walk across you dare devil!


----------



## loveceline30

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> She must've been a home wrecker......



Lol


----------



## every1dreams

Cindi said:
			
		

> This bridge is at a resort in Jamaica called Tensing Pen. The bridge is about 25" above the ocean. It took me 3 days to get up the nerve to jump off but I finally did it.



Hope you had a great time. Born n raised there. If you believe in stereo types, at 1st glance my ppl have a tough exterior, and you hear a lot of horror stories but we actually have warm hearts.











I you zoom in n look closely you'll see birds. JFK airport, they were just flying around... I thought that was odd.


----------



## Cindi

We go to Jamaica every year for vacation in no small part because I love the Jamaican people. I have never met a stranger there. Beautiful Country, wonderful people. Always a relaxing time away from the rat race.





every1dreams said:


> Hope you had a great time. Born n raised there. If you believe in stereo types, at 1st glance my ppl have a tough exterior, and you hear a lot of horror stories but we actually have warm hearts.


----------



## Deborah1986

Millicat said:


> Awww, poor little thing, they always look so sad when they're wearing those collars, i saw a less intrusive version recently and it looked much more 'user-friendly'
> 
> The scenery along your walk looks lovely



Hahah.. It was sad but my dog is better now !!  :giggles:
Thank you i love that picture


----------



## Deborah1986

Cindi said:


> This bridge is at a resort in Jamaica called Tensing Pen. The bridge is about 25" above the ocean. It took me 3 days to get up the nerve to jump off but I finally did it.



Love that picture !


----------



## jaijai1012

20 ounces, I had 1/3


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> 20 ounces, I had 1/3



Yummmmmy!  Thanks for saving me some!!


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Yummmmmy!  Thanks for saving me some!!



I wish we lived closer, I would buy you one all to yourself!


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:


> I wish we lived closer, I would buy you one all to yourself!


----------



## Sweetpea83

1st photo: Afternoon hike in Minnesota. 2nd photo: Mall of America. 3rd photo: Beautiful sunset in Arkansas.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Saw this Victorian-styled house in Minnesota (while on vacation recently)..and fell in love with it...my dream house.


----------



## noonoo07

^^. Pretty!!


----------



## nc.girl

A pic that I took while we were at the lake this past weekend. Guess I should've turned my phone the other way to get more of the landscape, oops.


----------



## noonoo07

^^. Nope. Thats perfect!!  Gorgeous.


----------



## mzbag

Sweetpea83 said:


> 1st photo: Afternoon hike in Minnesota. 2nd photo: Mall of America. 3rd photo: Beautiful sunset in Arkansas.



Lovely photos !


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## noonoo07

So my DD LOVES the Halloween Movie theme song. She asks me to play it for her and while doing so I found her like this. (I was laughing!)


----------



## sunshinedays

Very cool thread! Here's a pic I snapped of the ceiling of a new restaurant DH and I tried. I thought it was pretty.


----------



## StylishFarmer

My little boy and my bubba girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> So my DD LOVES the Halloween Movie theme song. She asks me to play it for her and while doing so I found her like this. (I was laughing!)



Cute!


sunshinedays said:


> Very cool thread! Here's a pic I snapped of the ceiling of a new restaurant DH and I tried. I thought it was pretty.


Very cool photo..



StylishFarmer said:


> View attachment 1948709
> 
> 
> My little boy and my bubba girl



Awwwe!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> 1st photo: Afternoon hike in Minnesota. 2nd photo: Mall of America. 3rd photo: Beautiful sunset in Arkansas.



Amazing pics. Third pic is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Walked around the downtown area here today..it was a nice and chilly.


----------



## noonoo07

^^ great pic!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> So my DD LOVES the Halloween Movie theme song. She asks me to play it for her and while doing so I found her like this. (I was laughing!)



^So cute!

Here's my very own "Linus"


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> ^So cute!
> 
> Here's my very own "Linus"



Omg!  Soo precious jai!  Im dunking him in my coffee!  Lol!!! Cutie


----------



## Waffle65

I now have a new favorite Christmas ornament, a lil Louboutin.


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Omg!  Soo precious jai!  Im dunking him in my coffee!  Lol!!! Cutie



Haha thanks! It's so cute when they walk early, they're so tiny!


----------



## jaijai1012

Waffle65 said:
			
		

> I now have a new favorite Christmas ornament, a lil Louboutin.



Cute!!!!! It reminds me of Dorothy's ruby slippers in "The Wizard of Oz"


----------



## lovemysavior

My daughter took this picture of my eye today while we were having lunch and I called it the window to my soul


----------



## jaijai1012

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> My daughter took this picture of my eye today while we were having lunch and I called it the window to my soul



What a beautiful soul you have


----------



## lovemysavior

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> What a beautiful soul you have



Your so sweet....thank you


----------



## noonoo07

My brother didnt know where to start!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looks delish!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^Looks delish!



Lol!  Thanks!  My sister made the turkey this year "y se avento!" (She did awesome!)


----------



## Chanel522

Headed up the driveway...


----------



## jaijai1012

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Headed up the driveway...



That's your DRIVEWAY?! You must live in a mansion!


----------



## Chanel522

It's 1,000 feet...real pain in the snow, but so peaceful on days like this when the sun is out and casting shadows.


----------



## smiley13tree

Peppermint Oreo truffles I made for my club fundraiser!


----------



## jaijai1012

Baby bananas, and my DH's wedding band for size reference. They're super sweet


----------



## jaijai1012

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> It's 1,000 feet...real pain in the snow, but so peaceful on days like this when the sun is out and casting shadows.



So pretty! I'm crossing my fingers that your next "random photo" will be the house


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Baby bananas, and my DH's wedding band for size reference. They're super sweet



How cute!!!


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> How cute!!!



Thanks!


----------



## jaijai1012

Son: "Can I have a dog for Christmas?"
Me: "Nope"
Son: "Fine. I'll make my own"


----------



## noonoo07

^^cute!!!


----------



## jaijai1012

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> ^^cute!!!



I was watching tv and this made me think of you!


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> I was watching tv and this made me think of you!



Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

Couldn't stop laughing while me and my friend walked past this store! LOL


----------



## CobaltBlu

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> I was watching tv and this made me think of you!



Haha!  Love it!


Here's mine.  

.


----------



## noonoo07

^^^lol!!!  I LOVE this!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

smiley13tree said:


> Peppermint Oreo truffles I made for my club fundraiser!



Yum!


jaijai1012 said:


> Baby bananas, and my DH's wedding band for size reference. They're super sweet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958526



Too cute!



OnceUponAShoe said:


> Couldn't stop laughing while me and my friend walked past this store! LOL



Lol..


CobaltBlu said:


> Haha!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 1959566



Hehe.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pictures from this past weekend.


----------



## noonoo07

^^ lovely!!


----------



## noonoo07

On our way out of the ranch I snapped this pic of a cow just hanging out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> ^^ lovely!!



Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> On our way out of the ranch I snapped this pic of a cow just hanging out.



Looks like he's posing..


----------



## noonoo07

^^ yes!!  He looks fake!!  Lol!!


----------



## jaijai1012

My 8 yr. old DS said "Where's the cow? Oh right there! He's Cam-o-flagged!"


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> My 8 yr. old DS said "Where's the cow? Oh right there! He's Cam-o-flagged!"



Lol!!!!!  Sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## noonoo07

Christmas spirit.


----------



## ChiChi143

Took a random close up of my Xmas tree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Christmas spirit.



Where is that second picture taken at? Looks kinda cool!


ChiChi143 said:


> Took a random close up of my Xmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 1964181



Pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tonight we stopped at my sister's neighbor's crazy Christmas themed house..they were handing out hot chocolate and cookies to all the neighbors. So pretty to look at...


----------



## noonoo07

^^^^ woooooot!!  Love this!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^It was so much prettier in person..hard to capture with just a cell phone camera.


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^It was so much prettier in person..hard to capture with just a cell phone camera.



Oh I can imagine. I love seeing houses like this!


----------



## noonoo07

Gorgeous sun from the highway.


----------



## noonoo07

Wow!!


----------



## clu13

Outside the GA aquarium in Atlanta - I'm not a falcons fan by any means but I love dolphins and hometown pride even it's our conference rival's!


----------



## Samia

Celebrating the National Day here:


----------



## lovemysavior

Today's sky artwork didn't reqiure any photoshop.  It was put together better than a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## AuthenticLux




----------



## jaijai1012

Great pic everyone! This thread always helps me appreciate the everyday little things.


----------



## noonoo07

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> great pic everyone! This thread always helps me appreciate the everyday little things.



+1


----------



## jaijai1012

He said, "Oh No!" LoL


----------



## chunkylover53

Christmas Day on the Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## iluvmybags

Presents all wrapped, under the tree!  Waiting to be opened Christmas Day!

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my tPF friends & "family"!:santawave:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snowy day here in North Texas...right in time for Christmas Day!


----------



## noonoo07

^^lucky!


LOVE it!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yeah, it was such a treat..especially for the kiddos in my family.


----------



## Tarhls

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Snowy day here in North Texas...right in time for Christmas Day!



Gorgeous, merry Christmas


----------



## Sweetpea83

^We rarely get snow here so it's a great treat.. Hope you had a Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## AuthenticLux

View from our room at the Ritz, Half Moon Bay


----------



## AuthenticLux

My daughter's Hello Kitty dollhouse. I like to play with it, too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

an intruder in the bath


----------



## BoobooCess

straight-laced said:
			
		

> an intruder in the bath



omg!!!!!


----------



## noonoo07

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> an intruder in the bath



Aaaaaaaah!  Did you get him out???


----------



## MauiWowie

Oh, how I miss summer!


----------



## MauiWowie

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> an intruder in the bath



For a minute, I thought it was fake! That must've been quite the surprise!


----------



## Sweetpea83

AuthenticLux said:


> View attachment 1998110
> 
> 
> View from our room at the Ritz, Half Moon Bay



What a great photo!



Straight-Laced said:


> an intruder in the bath



Pretty snake...story behind this photo?


----------



## Samia

AuthenticLux said:


> View attachment 1998110
> 
> 
> View from our room at the Ritz, Half Moon Bay


 Love this pic!



Straight-Laced said:


> an intruder in the bath


----------



## Samia

The weather here today


----------



## Straight-Laced

noonoo07 said:


> Aaaaaaaah!  Did you get him out???



No I left it alone!  A snake specialist from the local wildlife rescue service re-located it for us.


----------



## noonoo07

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> No I left it alone!  A snake specialist from the local wildlife rescue service re-located it for us.



Oh Im glad. I would have DIED seeing that creature in my tub. Looks like he was just thirsty.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a great photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty snake...*story behind this photo*?



The snake may have a story which explains why he or she came to be in my guest room bath one morning, and how it got into the house in the first place, but I'm in the dark   
It's a diamond python, which isn't uncommon where I live, but they're not usually found indoors.  I hope we don't find any relatives slithering around the house!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oh my goodness at that snake!


----------



## Irishgal

A cute little damsel fly saying hi.


----------



## rupesh_mangal

good pics...


----------



## Samia

Irishgal said:


> A cute little damsel fly saying hi.
> 
> View attachment 1999399


----------



## edsbgrl

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> an intruder in the bath



Whoa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brother sent me this pic of his growing baby...going to be an auntie for the 4th time!


----------



## BoobooCess

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Brother sent me this pic of his growing baby...going to be an auntie for the 4th time!



Aaawww, Congratulation!!!  So happy for you


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## madamefifi

Henrietta Jean




Butter, swimming in the pond




Winter sunset




Butter




Our barn




Ace




Dusk


----------



## StylishFarmer




----------



## jaijai1012

^he's so cute!!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> ^he's so cute!!!!



He makes me laugh a lot and he is so darned cute u can't get upset with him. Makes parenting very frustrating.


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2016997
> 
> 
> Henrietta Jean
> 
> View attachment 2016998
> 
> 
> Butter, swimming in the pond
> 
> View attachment 2016999
> 
> 
> Winter sunset
> 
> View attachment 2017001
> 
> 
> Butter
> 
> View attachment 2017002
> 
> 
> Our barn
> 
> View attachment 2017003
> 
> 
> Ace
> 
> View attachment 2017016
> 
> 
> Dusk



Great photos! Love your house!



StylishFarmer said:


> View attachment 2017189



What a cutie..


----------



## madamefifi

Our smart, beautiful boy Sir Atticus


----------



## AuthenticLux

My set up for my daughter's first birthday party! Party is next week but I am BEYOND anal.


----------



## jaijai1012

madamefifi said:


> Our smart, beautiful boy Sir Atticus


He's so serene looking, gorgeous boy!



AuthenticLux said:


> My set up for my daughter's first birthday party! Party is next week but I am BEYOND anal.


Wow! Where did you get the character cut outs from? Did you make them yourself?


----------



## aikoNakamura

AuthenticLux said:


> My set up for my daughter's first birthday party! Party is next week but I am BEYOND anal.
> 
> View attachment 2028003



Wow!! Looks wonderful! Love the decorations! Including the little crochet birthday cake and the cutouts! So cute.


----------



## AuthenticLux

aikoNakamura said:


> Wow!! Looks wonderful! Love the decorations! Including the little crochet birthday cake and the cutouts! So cute.



The crochet cake is her hat! Lol!


----------



## jaijai1012

4am....


----------



## joviscot

A few photos of hubby


----------



## AuthenticLux

In our neighborhood...


----------



## jaijai1012

joviscot said:


> A few photos of hubby


What a great sport! Haha



AuthenticLux said:


> In our neighborhood...


Hi ya neighbor! I know exactly where that is, I'm in San Jose now but have tons of fam still in SF. We go back twice a week.


----------



## Sweetpea83

AuthenticLux said:


> My set up for my daughter's first birthday party! Party is next week but I am BEYOND anal.
> 
> View attachment 2028003



So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

These were taken the other day.


----------



## jaijai1012

Sweetpea83 said:


> These were taken the other day.



So pretty Sweet Pea! Where is this?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you! Lake Ray Roberts here in Texas.


----------



## jaijai1012

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Thank you! Lake Ray Roberts here in Texas.



That's it, incredible scenery and amazing houses, I'm moving to Texas! Haha


----------



## jaijai1012

LoL! Playing hide and seek with my LO


----------



## springbaby

My current view at work.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jaijai1012 said:


> LoL! Playing hide and seek with my LO
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2043042



Hehe, cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

closetoreal said:


> My current view at work.



Nice view!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jaijai1012 said:


> That's it, incredible scenery and amazing houses, I'm moving to Texas! Haha


----------



## DizzyFairy

A place where I work...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

yesterdays nailpolish


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Straight-Laced said:


> an intruder in the bath



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008




----------



## Sweetpea83

A couple photos taken yesterday..


----------



## Elliespurse

Some flowers I saw today


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty flowers...

A recent photo I took around a local lake..


----------



## Ginger Tea

This is what I keep praying for, daily.


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a pic of a passing train today..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sweetpea83 said:


> A couple photos taken yesterday..



the second one reminds me of Feist's video "Feel it all"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I've never seen that video..will have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Many parents do believe this. Tragic!


----------



## Ghettoe

Green pool I was working at.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It was gross.


----------



## soccergirly87

One of my dogs (Lucy) on our deck


----------



## mzbag

Pink & Red Roses in my garden :


----------



## cchchaithra

great pics...


----------



## iseebearbears

my dd Adeline


----------



## xichic

sunset from my bedroom window


----------



## xichic

MouthguardShop said:


> Great view xichic



Thanks!!


----------



## Nikki_

Straight-Laced said:


> an intruder in the bath



Oh, my. I'd have a heart attack.


----------



## ninakt

Yesterday evening going to a nearby island.


----------



## ninakt

Elliespurse said:


> Just a pic of a passing train today..
> 
> View attachment 2257730



That is a powerful pic, nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

ninakt said:


> That is a powerful pic, nice!



Thanks! Your last pic is really beautiful!


----------



## ninakt

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks! Your last pic is really beautiful!



Thank you!
Sweden is right behind that sailing boat ( 300 km)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

not a picture, but found this online and it cheered me up! enjoy!


----------



## xichic

Crazy clouds near my house


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wow...great photo, xichic..


----------



## soccergirly87

fawn near my house


----------



## reveur

Last weekend my friend had a party and she lit up the side path with candles


----------



## thedesigner

Sophie-Rose said:


> not a picture, but found this online and it cheered me up! enjoy!


Love this!


----------



## Ginger Tea




----------



## lifestylekitty

xichic said:


> View attachment 2279602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunset from my bedroom window



Lovely view


----------



## twin-fun

The surfboards lined up at my kids' surf instruction last month.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

twin-fun said:


> The surfboards lined up at my kids' surf instruction last month.




Great photo!


----------



## Sherlock007

Aaron Paul: confused by fashion  the greatest post in internet history








​


----------



## twin-fun

Sweetpea83 said:


> Great photo!



Thank you so much for your kind compliment!


----------



## twin-fun

Sherlock007 said:


> Aaron Paul: confused by fashion  the greatest post in internet history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That's hilarious! But why is he even there?


----------



## twin-fun

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great pic!



Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sherlock007 said:


> Aaron Paul: confused by fashion  the greatest post in internet history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Lol..love Jesse..


----------



## Straight-Laced

One of my native bush orchids flowering in time for the start of spring.
The flowers have a delicate honey scent and when I bring them inside at night I wake up to the most wonderful perfume wafting through the house


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cool looking plant..


----------



## nina73

Lion at an animal sanctuary.


----------



## aqidah52

Cool Thread guys.. I am sharing here mine hope you like


----------



## twin-fun

Straight-Laced said:


> One of my native bush orchids flowering in time for the start of spring.
> The flowers have a delicate honey scent and when I bring them inside at night I wake up to the most wonderful perfume wafting through the house



Lovely!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I'm still trying to get the hubby to understand this.


----------



## Straight-Laced

twin-fun said:


> Lovely!



Thank you


----------



## twin-fun

Bluebonnets, the Texas state flower along a road in the Texas Hill Country a couple years ago.


----------



## twin-fun

Mossy rocks near Moss Landing in Northern California.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty..


----------



## soccergirly87

condemned beach house in Nags Head, NC


----------



## soccergirly87

Favorite place


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent photos of my stay in Santa Fe, NM..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent photos of camping  in Palo Duro Canyon State Park..in northern Texas.


A diamond back rattlesnake..was pretty creeped
out by it.


A huge tarantula..


----------



## mzbag

Road to the cabin hiking anyone !


----------



## Elliespurse

Some pics from yesterday,


----------



## mzbag

Mountains beyond mountains family log cabin !


----------



## CobaltBlu

mzbag said:


> Road to the cabin hiking anyone !



Beautiful!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Finally some desperately needed rain.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty..


----------



## Serva1

First snow came today at the countryhouse. The sun has melted away almost everything. Exactly 1 month to Christmas and wish we have a white one &#128516;


----------



## sanmi




----------



## Shruti04

Hehheheehe.. Nice posts all these. I will post here some pics soon.


----------



## mzbag

sanmi said:


> View attachment 2412179


 
Too Cute  ! This photo just made me giggle and put a big smile on my face !


----------



## sally.m

. 

Storm cloud outside work


----------



## sally.m

Somewhere between London and LA


----------



## stylemechanel

Christmas in ...... 21 days, 5 hours, 49 minutes and 24 seconds


----------



## guylefleur

Love the baby in the mirror meme lol


----------



## StylishFarmer

My little boy talking to Santa today.... but a little girl had other ideas.


----------



## stylemechanel

I'll start  for the New Year...

Rose Parade float, New Year's day - January 1, 2014


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Tarhls

Today I visited my favorite beach where many childhood memories had been made. Love.


----------



## delissha




----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ wow so pretty!!!


----------



## BlackQueen

Tarhls said:


> Today I visited my favorite beach where many childhood memories had been made. Love.
> 
> View attachment 2454780


where?


----------



## Tarhls

BlackQueen said:


> where?




Phillip island, Australia


----------



## designer1




----------



## Lzamare

LAPD Helicopter and a fly over the coliseum during football season


----------



## designer1

If you're Canadian , you'll get this


----------



## Sweetpea83

Costa Rica


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos


----------



## Sweetpea83

SIL's wedding bouquet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more photos:


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83 said:


> Couple more photos:



Gorgeous pics  thanks for posting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

I went to Macys at Herald Square last week. Just happened to stumble into this flower show. While I was admiring some Coach bags, I noticed there were many people admiring the flowers instead. Snapped a quick picture just before I left!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

A shaggy,cold,stray dog my friend and I rescued off the side of the road.


----------



## stylemechanel

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2579957
> 
> 
> A shaggy,cold,stray dog my friend and I rescued off the side of the road.



Hi Spoiledlttleldy, that baby is so lucky you found him/her. I hope he/she has a chip and you can find the family. So sweet looking.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Spoiledlttleldy, that baby is so lucky you found him/her. I hope he/she has a chip and you can find the family. So sweet looking.




Fortunately he was chipped and returned to his home. He'd been on the run for a month before we found him. It's always wonderful when the family can be located.


----------



## Cindi

I went to Jamaica for vacation and there was a couple selling handbags on the beach. They would walk by about once per hour. It was all fake of course. Mostly Coach, MK and LV.     I managed to sneak a pic.


----------



## designer1

My precious


----------



## ninakt

This was taken a week ago, while we had a boat trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2627853
> 
> This was taken a week ago, while we had a boat trip.



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## ninakt

Todays heatwawe!
Thank you Elliespurse


----------



## lifestylekitty

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2627853
> 
> This was taken a week ago, while we had a boat trip.



Lovely photo. I love the stark contrast of colours.


----------



## shinenim

Walking through a small town in Bali when we stopped at a warung (food stall) for refreshments and food! Right behind the hut lays a piece of beautiful rice field! & the bowls of rice we had were all harvested right behind us.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

The creepy old building my husband wants to buy.


----------



## snocones

shinenim said:


> Walking through a small town in Bali when we stopped at a warung (food stall) for refreshments and food! Right behind the hut lays a piece of beautiful rice field! & the bowls of rice we had were all harvested right behind us.




These are really nice!


----------



## snocones

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2645364
> 
> 
> The creepy old building my husband wants to buy.




Wow that is creepy!


----------



## madamefifi

Sir Atticus


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Josephine climbing the stairs for the first time


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lady Valentine, waiting for the farrier


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pear tree


----------



## Elliespurse

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2682772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Atticus
> View attachment 2682773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephine climbing the stairs for the first time
> View attachment 2682774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Valentine, waiting for the farrier
> View attachment 2682775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear tree



Beautiful pics!


----------



## clu13




----------



## LabelLover81

It's a boy


----------



## snocones

LabelLover81 said:


> It's a boy




Congratulations!


----------



## LabelLover81

snocones said:


> Congratulations!


----------



## Theren

The sky in Pittsburgh the other day.. Crazy!


----------



## ninakt

A little island, we were yesterday, swimming
and enjoying DHs b-day


----------



## Chanel522

That's beautiful!  Where is it?


----------



## Sinogame

girlsnstilettos said:


> Great shots Vlad! Here is a completely random photo of a 'LIVE' downed power line which fell in our driveway after a big storm back in early September. Anyone or anything which would have touched it would have certainly meant instant death. Three power company employees confirmed it was 'live' but it took the company 4 DAYS to fix it! I was very concerned someone or something was going to touch it the entire time....and the kicker is an employee finally put "DANGER-LIVE WIRE!" tape around it only 2 hours before they fixed it. Seriously  I hope it's OK to share the story behind the photo!


Hi,
I'm new here 
Great to meet you!


----------



## ninakt

Chanel522 said:


> That's beautiful!  Where is it?



Thats archipelago from western Finland, a sea
between Sweden and Finland( if you were asking my pic).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cindi said:


> I went to Jamaica for vacation and there was a couple selling handbags on the beach. They would walk by about once per hour. It was all fake of course. Mostly Coach, MK and LV.     I managed to sneak a pic.



:lolots:


----------



## rshelton13

I promise mom, I'm not taking your pic, the camera is just pointed that way.

Icy tree in Katy,  Texas from winter 2013.


----------



## Sweetpea83

rshelton13 said:


> I promise mom, I'm not taking your pic, the camera is just pointed that way.
> 
> Icy tree in Katy,  Texas from winter 2013.




Love the tree photo..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Photos from my garden.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Another garden photo..


Taken yesterday..


----------



## ScottyGal

One of my furry children


----------



## ScottyGal

Sweetpea83 said:


> View attachment 2713703
> 
> Another garden photo..
> View attachment 2713704
> 
> Taken yesterday..



Your garden looks lovely, do you fancy coming to Scotland and doing mine? Lol  I have no motivation to garden!


----------



## Sweetpea83

_Lee said:


> Your garden looks lovely, do you fancy coming to Scotland and doing mine? Lol  I have no motivation to garden!




Thank you. Lol, sure! &#128521;


----------



## Luckydogmom

Sweetpea83 said:


> Photos from my garden.
> View attachment 2710005
> 
> View attachment 2710006
> 
> View attachment 2710007
> 
> View attachment 2710008



These are beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Luckydogmom said:


> These are beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent photo at a local lake..while out for a walk.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More garden photos


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83 said:


> More garden photos
> View attachment 2738883
> 
> View attachment 2738886
> 
> View attachment 2738887
> 
> View attachment 2738888



Gorgeous pics


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## .jourdyn.

hiking up to the quarry the other day


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sweetpea83 said:


> View attachment 2713703
> 
> Another garden photo..
> View attachment 2713704
> 
> Taken yesterday..




Beautiful!



_Lee said:


> One of my furry children




awwww


----------



## ScottyGal

~Fabulousity~ said:


> awwww



Thanks, I love him!


----------



## Sweetpea83

.jourdyn. said:


> View attachment 2749494
> 
> 
> hiking up to the quarry the other day



Nice shot..


----------



## Sweetpea83

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwww



Thanks!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Thought I'd share a few of my favourite photo's.


----------



## ScottyGal

Taken a few weeks ago from Loch Lomond, Scotland.


----------



## Theren

One of the most beautiful houses here in Pittsburgh.. Rumored at over 40,000+ sq ft.


----------



## Theren

Forgot the picture


----------



## Sweetpea83

R1MADGIRL said:


> Thought I'd share a few of my favourite photo's.




Love the dragonfly one..


----------



## Sweetpea83

_Lee said:


> Taken a few weeks ago from Loch Lomond, Scotland.




Pretty!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love the dragonfly one..



Thanks Sweetpea83  it's probably my favourite pic I've ever taken.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!



Thanks! Pretty but cold haha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple of random shots I took..


----------



## ninakt

Whale watching yesterday in Boston&#10084;


----------



## Sweetpea83

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2755676
> 
> 
> Whale watching yesterday in Boston&#10084;




Jealous..I did whale watching while on an Alaskan cruise a few years ago..so awesome!


----------



## ninakt

Sweetpea83 said:


> Jealous..I did whale watching while on an Alaskan cruise a few years ago..so awesome!



Defenetly a once in a lifetime experience


----------



## Mimmy

Probably had a little too much time on my hands today. I found this little gecko in my house, and sadly I thought he was dead. 

When I went to pick him up, he moved a little!

I took him outside ...


Gave him a drink ...


----------



## Mimmy

He definitely perked up some more ...


----------



## Mimmy

I think he's gonna be okay!


----------



## ScottyGal

Taken today at Kelvingrove Park, Glasgow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Last night's evening walk..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Monday morning sky..very eerie..


4 o'clock flowers..from my garden.


----------



## nikimenz

These are pictures I took with my iphone. (Edited)






When I was in Interlaken a few weeks ago 





In Scotland, the hubby and I pulled over to have fish and chips in a small down, it was right off the fishing hauls. 






Afternoon tea in Edinburgh. 





A path leading down to the water in Lausanne. 





Fisherman's Bastion in Budapest 





Tea break from snowboarding in Switzerland, Villar 





Villars again 





Part of the hubby and fondue in Bern!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Enjoying the great weather..with a long walk at a lake today..


Cool looking huge yellow female garden spider..


----------



## cross15John

interesting pictures  love all of them


----------



## clu13

The crazy woodpecker that keeps pecking at the guest room window, making me think someone is trying to break in!


----------



## goldenmeadow

sorry to post  here, but  Ive  tried to  start a new topic
and  keep getting....... you dont  have permission ...
cant  see any help  section


----------



## Cinderelie74

Not sure if the picture will work but he is a picture of my kitties on my sons bunk bed.


----------



## ScottyGal

A few pictures taken today while visiting the Botanic Gardens in Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cool looking trees..

Enjoying yesterday's awesome weather at the lake.


----------



## Mimmy

^^Beautiful picture. 

Native (FL) coffee berries in my garden.


----------



## Samia

In the garden..


----------



## lifestylekitty

How pretty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Samia said:


> View attachment 2843339
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843340
> 
> 
> In the garden..



Lovely garden..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty clouds from yesterday..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> ^^Beautiful picture.
> 
> Native (FL) coffee berries in my garden.
> View attachment 2831333


 
Pretty!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

From our winter cabin:


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty clouds from yesterday..
> 
> View attachment 2846851



Cool pic!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!



Thanks!



bagnshoofetish said:


> From our winter cabin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846942



Beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Photo from the other day..while out for a walk.


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Photo from the other day..while out for a walk.
> View attachment 2877378




Beautiful picture!


----------



## Chanel522

Sweetpea83 said:


> Photo from the other day..while out for a walk.
> View attachment 2877378




Gorgeous and very peaceful


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sweetpea83

No filter..this morning's sky.


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## Mimmy

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2898527




Aww, cute!


----------



## MiriSa

walking with my little friends


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## Sweetpea83

Woke up to this..lots of snow in Dallas! Pretty crazy for this area and also in March.


----------



## Alexa5

MiriSa said:


> walking with my little friends


Ellis Park?


----------



## ms-whitney




----------



## MiriSa

Alexa5 said:


> Ellis Park?


Yes it is! (a few months ago)


----------



## Alexa5

Too funny!  I lived there when I was younger and we used to go feed the ducks quite a bit.  When I saw the pic it reminded me of Ellis and then when I saw your location I was surprised to see I might be right.


----------



## Cindi

An actual purse that looks like a cartoon. Some very creative people in this world. I had to have one.


----------



## wifeyb

the small crunchy ice my bestie had, makes me so happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunset while bike riding recently..


----------



## Sweetpea83

African daisies I purchased today..


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> African daisies I purchased today..
> View attachment 2939115
> 
> View attachment 2939116




Beautiful!  Makes me feel it's Spring!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## pbnjam

Rockerfeller center NYC


----------



## ScottyGal

View from my hotel room in London


----------



## Mimmy

Star jasmine in my garden.


----------



## clevercat

Daffodils - my favourite flower.


----------



## clevercat

My home office 


And what a naughty Birman cat wrote, when she skipped across my laptop


----------



## ScottyGal

View from hotel room at night - Tower Bridge all lit up


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 2960696
> 
> Star jasmine in my garden.


 Pretty!


----------



## msj484

Lol... the email picture was definitely random.


----------



## Mimmy

clevercat said:


> My home office
> View attachment 2961625
> 
> And what a naughty Birman cat wrote, when she skipped across my laptop
> View attachment 2961626



Hehe, your kitty is trying her paw at human communication! 



_Lee said:


> View from hotel room at night - Tower Bridge all lit up



Great pic!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!



Thanks, Sweetpea!


----------



## Isfahan

I likely wouldn't have lived long as I was 4 months premature at birth if I was born in the early 1900s.  However just look at those dresses I l love the pre-60s fashion.


Isfahan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today's cool looking clouds..no filter.


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Today's cool looking clouds..no filter.
> 
> View attachment 2970660




Very cool pic, Sweetpea83!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> Very cool pic, Sweetpea83!


 
Hey thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

Lady palm in bloom.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went hiking at the Eau Claire Dells today. Such a gorgeous day for it too.


----------



## savvyblonde

Gatlinburg Tennessee... Going up in the chair lift


----------



## remainsilly

^This picture confuses me.
The middle ages spanned from 500-1500 a.d.
USA declared independence in 1776.
Also, there is no monarchy in US (figure with crown).


----------



## relichunter724

Vlad said:


> A few pictures from an Indian wedding of two of our close friends a few months back.


Really liked the Indian dresses, so colorful.


----------



## relichunter724

Mimmy said:


> Lady palm in bloom.
> View attachment 2975485


I have had this palm for 10 years and have never ever seen it bloom, wonder how long it take for it to bloom? On a side not, I thought the name of this particular palm was ladies finger?


----------



## Mimmy

relichunter724 said:


> I have had this palm for 10 years and have never ever seen it bloom, wonder how long it take for it to bloom? On a side not, I thought the name of this particular palm was ladies finger?




I have had this palm for about 10 years. It was not particularly big at first. It has bloomed in the Spring, most years, after about 3 years. My husband has a very "green thumb". 

Where I live this palm is referred to as Lady Palm, Rhapis excelsa. Maybe where you live it is called Ladies Finger. [emoji3]


----------



## ScottyGal

savvyblonde said:


> Gatlinburg Tennessee... Going up in the chair lift



This looks so fun!


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> ^This picture confuses me.
> The middle ages spanned from 500-1500 a.d.
> USA declared independence in 1776.
> Also, there is no monarchy in US (figure with crown).



Ah, I see pic was removed.
Glad I wasn't only one confused! 
---
Love this thread, thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## luvprada

One of my neighbors


----------



## Violet Bleu

My breakfast a couple of weeks ago! Made my morning! Haha


----------



## coded

Looks delish!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> Lady palm in bloom.
> View attachment 2975485


Pretty..



luvprada said:


> One of my neighbors


 Looks like you caught him off guard..lol..


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty..
> 
> 
> Looks like you caught him off guard..lol..




Thanks, Sweetpea!


----------



## Samia

These are blooming in my garden these days, they are so tall and beautiful


----------



## luvprada

Munchkin


----------



## Violet Bleu

luvprada said:


> Munchkin



So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Samia said:


> These are blooming in my garden these days, they are so tall and beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004260




So pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

luvprada said:


> Munchkin




Look at that face..hehe!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today's eerie sky after lots of rain..the whole sky was orange. No filter!


----------



## Chanel522

Sweetpea83 said:


> Today's eerie sky after lots of rain..the whole sky was orange. No filter!
> View attachment 3008552




This is one of the coolest pictures I've ever seen!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> This is one of the coolest pictures I've ever seen!!


 Thank you! DH and I rushed to the lake to take photos..this was taken with my iPhone!


----------



## patyrmaciel

My fingertips after two months of using a glucometer.


----------



## BoardinXbox

Those are wonderful pictures!


----------



## NANI1972

My pet frog. He's always hanging out on my lanai in different spots, found him one day in the Mexican Heather.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I have really been enjoying this thread so I hope my selection is worthy - Sunset over Rockingham


----------



## Borroca1976

NANI1972 said:


> My pet frog. He's always hanging out on my lanai in different spots, found him one day in the Mexican Heather.
> View attachment 3010019



Wow you actually have a pet frog? Is it a poisonous type?


----------



## NANI1972

Borroca1976 said:


> Wow you actually have a pet frog? Is it a poisonous type?




He's not actually my pet, I just say that bc he's been hanging out at my house for a long time and oddly enough he lets me pet him. Lol
He's not poisonous, just a tree frog.


----------



## Borroca1976

NANI1972 said:


> He's not actually my pet, I just say that bc he's been hanging out at my house for a long time and oddly enough he lets me pet him. Lol
> He's not poisonous, just a tree frog.



Nice to know he's not poisonous. I thought that his color is a rare one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread!


----------



## Elliespurse

It was raining last Saturday  (from an old style color film roll)


----------



## luvprada

Can you find the bunny?


----------



## Mimmy

Elliespurse said:


> It was raining last Saturday  (from an old style color film roll)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019759



Very pretty!



luvprada said:


> Can you find the bunny?



Cute, little bunny!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mimmy said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, little bunny!



Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elliespurse said:


> It was raining last Saturday  (from an old style color film roll)
> 
> View attachment 3019759


 
Pretty!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Orlando... Disneyworld


----------



## luvprada

Harry -one of my most favorite pictures. He passed away 4 years ago.


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

luvprada said:


> Harry -one of my most favorite pictures. He passed away 4 years ago.




Such a cute picture...


----------



## Mimmy

Pictures from my garden.


----------



## luvprada

How beautiful!


----------



## luvprada

Black swan


----------



## Mimmy

luvprada said:


> How beautiful!



Thank you!



luvprada said:


> Black swan



Great picture!


----------



## Violet Bleu

luvprada said:


> Black swan



So serene


----------



## Sweetpea83

luvprada said:


> Black swan



Cool!


----------



## Sweetpea83

luvprada said:


> Harry -one of my most favorite pictures. He passed away 4 years ago.



RIP cutie..



Mimmy said:


> Pictures from my garden.
> View attachment 3021715
> 
> View attachment 3021716


Love the white/pink flowers..


----------



## Sweetpea83

EnglishBulldogB said:


> View attachment 3021594
> 
> Orlando... Disneyworld


Nice shot..


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> RIP cutie..
> 
> 
> Love the white/pink flowers..




Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## Sweetpea83

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 3025859
> 
> View attachment 3025867


 
Great photos! I especially love the second butterfly..


----------



## cheermom09

Desert park


----------



## Sweetpea83

cheermom09 said:


> Desert park


 
Where is this? Looks peaceful..


----------



## cheermom09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Where is this? Looks peaceful..


 


Arizona, Phoenix area.  It was very peaceful


----------



## Mimmy

The Dali Museum.


----------



## SouthTampa

I do live in Florida&#128521;


----------



## luvprada

Bear


----------



## Elliespurse

Flowers  (from a color film roll)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elliespurse said:


> Flowers  (from a color film roll)
> 
> View attachment 3036315


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## cheermom09

Elliespurse said:


> Flowers  (from a color film roll)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036315




So so so pretty!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

cheermom09 said:


> So so so pretty!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunset.


----------



## clu13




----------



## NANI1972

A day at the beach!


----------



## luvprada

My beloved Bear who passed away 3 years ago


----------



## Mimmy

NANI1972 said:


> A day at the beach!
> View attachment 3039112



Looks like everyone had fun!



luvprada said:


> My beloved Bear who passed away 3 years ago



Aww, what a cutie. Thanks for sharing this lovely pic!


----------



## luvprada

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3038333
> 
> Sunset.



How beautiful! Where was this taken?


----------



## luvprada

NANI1972 said:


> A day at the beach!
> View attachment 3039112



Love this photo they look like they are having so much fun !


----------



## sr1856

my roses at full bloom.


----------



## Mimmy

luvprada said:


> How beautiful! Where was this taken?




Thanks! It's Fort Myers, FL.


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3038333
> 
> Sunset.


 Lovely..


sr1856 said:


> my roses at full bloom.


So pretty..



authenticplease said:


> View attachment 3040613


Looks like fun!


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lovely..
> 
> So pretty..
> 
> 
> Looks like fun!




Thanks, Sweetpea!


----------



## sr1856

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lovely..
> 
> So pretty..
> 
> 
> Looks like fun!


thanks sweetpea, that's the first bloom of the year.


----------



## sr1856

my trip to egypt in apr/may 2015. view from my room at giza, cairo and sunrise on hot air balloon over valley of the kings in luxor.


----------



## luvprada

A gray wolf at a wolf sanctuary. These Wolves are from people who owned and couldn't handle or mistreated them. They spend the remainder of their lives here
This is Spruce


----------



## Sweetpea83

luvprada said:


> A gray wolf at a wolf sanctuary. These Wolves are from people who owned and couldn't handle or mistreated them. They spend the remainder of their lives here
> This is Spruce


 
Pretty...

May I ask where this is?


----------



## Sweetpea83

sr1856 said:


> my trip to egypt in apr/may 2015. view from my room at giza, cairo and sunrise on hot air balloon over valley of the kings in luxor.


 
How cool!


----------



## sr1856

yes, indeed. more than meet my expectation, it's a wonder.


----------



## sr1856

cool, glad they have a place to go to


----------



## cheermom09

Beautiful Arizona sunset. (Sorry for the guard rail, we just pulled over to the side of the road!)


----------



## Elliespurse

cheermom09 said:


> View attachment 3043895
> 
> 
> Beautiful Arizona sunset. (Sorry for the guard rail, we just pulled over to the side of the road!)



Beautiful


----------



## Elliespurse

Some flowers in the park.


----------



## Mimmy

Elliespurse said:


> Some flowers in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051741




Pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

Floral explosion.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mimmy said:


> Floral explosion.
> View attachment 3051863



Gorgeous


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elliespurse said:


> Some flowers in the park.
> 
> View attachment 3051741


 


Mimmy said:


> Floral explosion.
> View attachment 3051863


 


Love flower photos..


----------



## cheermom09

Both flower pics are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mimmy

Elliespurse said:


> Gorgeous







Sweetpea83 said:


> Love flower photos..







cheermom09 said:


> Both flower pics are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.




Thank you all, for the flower love!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chubby cool looking caterpillar in my garden and a weird leaf-like looking moth..both taken yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

A summery pic from Saturday (in color film)


----------



## Mimmy

Elliespurse said:


> A summery pic from Saturday (in color film)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063255




Beautiful!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elliespurse said:


> A summery pic from Saturday (in color film)
> 
> View attachment 3063255


 
Lovely photo..


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lovely photo..



Thanks!


----------



## cheermom09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Chubby cool looking caterpillar in my garden and a weird leaf-like looking moth..both taken yesterday.
> View attachment 3060409
> 
> View attachment 3060410







Elliespurse said:


> A summery pic from Saturday (in color film)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063255




Those are all amazing photos!!! Love them!


----------



## Elliespurse

cheermom09 said:


> Those are all amazing photos!!! Love them!



Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

cheermom09 said:


> Those are all amazing photos!!! Love them!




 Thanks!


----------



## candylion

Nice pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jalapeños from my garden..going to make homemade salsa verde tomorrow. [emoji172]


----------



## Sweetpea83

From the 4th..


----------



## cheermom09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Jalapeños from my garden..going to make homemade salsa verde tomorrow. [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3065129




Yum!! And beautiful!!


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Jalapeños from my garden..going to make homemade salsa verde tomorrow. [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3065129




Love the color in this photo; seems like you have a green thumb too![emoji172]


----------



## Sweetpea83

cheermom09 said:


> Yum!! And beautiful!!




I hope they are spicy..lol..going to find out tonight!



Mimmy said:


> Love the color in this photo; seems like you have a green thumb too![emoji172]


 
All the rain we've gotten here in Texas in recent months has been good for my garden..that's for sure..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> I hope they are *spicy*..lol..going to find out tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> All the rain we've gotten here in Texas in recent months has been good for my garden..that's for sure..




Tried one by itself today...super hot!! I thought my mouth was on fire..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Taken today..one of two bell peppers..growing a little more each day. [emoji172]


One of two basil plants..lettuce growing to left of it.


----------



## Voodoo

Sweetpea83 said:


> Taken today..one of two bell peppers..growing a little more each day. [emoji172]
> View attachment 3066165
> 
> One of two basil plants..lettuce growing to left of it.
> View attachment 3066166



Gorgeous!!!! And HI SWEETPEA!


----------



## Elliespurse

Two summer pics from Scandinavia 

Early July




Late July


----------



## cheermom09

Elliespurse said:


> Two summer pics from Scandinavia
> 
> Early July
> View attachment 3073999
> 
> 
> 
> Late July
> View attachment 3074000


 




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

cheermom09 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Voodoo said:


> Gorgeous!!!! And HI SWEETPEA!




Hi Voo!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent vacation photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83 said:


> Recent vacation photos.
> View attachment 3074258
> 
> View attachment 3074259
> 
> View attachment 3074260
> 
> View attachment 3074262



Absolutely gorgeous with the light, shadows and scenery


----------



## cheermom09

Elliespurse said:


> Absolutely gorgeous with the light, shadows and scenery




Agree!! Love the scenery!! Beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks ladies! Here are a couple more photos..


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow!


----------



## cheermom09

So pretty!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Beautiful photos, Sweetpea!

Vacation flowers.


----------



## Banana311

My gorgeous pup blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks ladies! Love the yellow flowers and cute pup!


----------



## Banana311

Elliespurse said:


> Two summer pics from Scandinavia
> 
> Early July
> View attachment 3073999
> 
> 
> 
> Late July
> View attachment 3074000



Wow those pictures are breath taking


----------



## Mimmy

Spanish Bayonet in bloom. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pineapples from my garden. 


Cherries jubilee alamanda.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Mimmy, you have such a lovely garden!


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Mimmy, you have such a lovely garden!




Thanks, Sweetpea! As I recall, you also have a great garden![emoji271]


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, thanks!


----------



## DesigningStyle

My dinner!


----------



## Mimmy

Have to confess, I was at Mickey D's. This egret was too though!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> Have to confess, I was at Mickey D's. This egret was too though!
> View attachment 3088838


 


Haha, usually those kind of birds are very skittish of people..but not that one..lol!


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic from a couple of weeks ago  (color film)


----------



## Mimmy

Elliespurse said:


> A pic from a couple of weeks ago  (color film)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090693




Beautiful picture!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful picture!



Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elliespurse said:


> A pic from a couple of weeks ago  (color film)
> 
> View attachment 3090693



Great photo!


----------



## NANI1972

Elliespurse said:


> A pic from a couple of weeks ago  (color film)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090693




Amazing photo! It looks like a beautiful painting to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sweetpea83 said:


> Great photo!





NANI1972 said:


> Amazing photo! It looks like a beautiful painting to me.



Thanks! It's a keeper summer memory


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not the best photo..but I quickly snapped this photo of a monarch butterfly on one of my marigold flowers.


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Not the best photo..but I quickly snapped this photo of a monarch butterfly on one of my marigold flowers.
> View attachment 3092244




Lovely; worthy of a quick pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Evening stroll from the other day..these geese are evil!


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Evening stroll from the other day..these geese are evil!
> 
> View attachment 3102716




Lovely picture of the evil geese!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

Garden surprise; aloe in bloom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> Garden surprise; aloe in bloom.
> View attachment 3106297




Very cool looking! Pretty color..


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Very cool looking! Pretty color..




Thanks, Sweetpea!


----------



## Junkenpo

I miss summer vacation....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Junkenpo said:


> I miss summer vacation....




Where is this? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## Junkenpo

Sweetpea83 said:


> Where is this? If you don't mind me asking..




It's a West Maui beach park in Hawaii.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh nice..I love Hawaii...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Taken while at my local farmers market today..giant hibiscus flower.


Pink one..


Colorful petunias 


Cute cacti plants


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Taken while at my local farmers market today..giant hibiscus flower.
> View attachment 3112740
> 
> Pink one..
> View attachment 3112741
> 
> Colorful petunias
> View attachment 3112743
> 
> Cute cacti plants
> View attachment 3112744




Lovely, Sweetpea!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

At a trucking meet last Friday night


----------



## CobaltBlu

Elliespurse said:


> At a trucking meet last Friday night
> 
> View attachment 3116356



Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## Elliespurse

CobaltBlu said:


> Wow, this is amazing!



Thanks! - A trucking light show + nice sunset was a great opportunity to go and take pics


----------



## Mimmy

Fall flowers make me smile!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Mimmy said:


> Have to confess, I was at Mickey D's. This egret was too though!
> View attachment 3088838



That is adorable!


----------



## Violet Bleu

SouthTampa said:


> I do live in Florida&#128521;



This picture is amazing!


----------



## Mimmy

Violet Bleu said:


> That is adorable!




Thanks, Violet Bleu!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3137436
> 
> View attachment 3137437
> 
> Fall flowers make me smile!




So pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The sky looked pretty this morning..no filter.


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks!



Sweetpea83 said:


> The sky looked pretty this morning..no filter.
> View attachment 3137707



Great sky pic, Sweetpea!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

Wild, coffee berries in my garden.


----------



## NANI1972

Two amusing pics of my Boston.

He has a "what you lookin" at?" face in the first one.
In the second pic he has a visitor in the chair with him. Can you spot it?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> Wild, coffee berries in my garden.
> View attachment 3140318




Awesome! MAy I ask where you reside?


----------



## clu13

Musher dogs in training - up in the Yukon Territory


----------



## chowlover2

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3140612
> 
> 
> Musher dogs in training - up in the Yukon Territory




That's awesome you get to see that!


----------



## Docjeun

Want to jump in?


----------



## Docjeun

Hi everyone, I just discovered this forum, I love to take pictures so thought I would join in Plus I really enjoy seeing yours!!


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Awesome! MAy I ask where you reside?




Thanks Sweetpea! I live in the Tampa Bay area in Florida.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## chowlover2

Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3141518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to jump in?




That's stunning, where is it?


----------



## Mimmy

NANI1972 said:


> Two amusing pics of my Boston.
> 
> He has a "what you lookin" at?" face in the first one.
> In the second pic he has a visitor in the chair with him. Can you spot it?
> 
> View attachment 3140437
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140438



Aww, your Boston is so cute!



clu13 said:


> View attachment 3140612
> 
> 
> Musher dogs in training - up in the Yukon Territory



Great pic!



Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3142704



Beautiful picture!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3142704



beautiful!


----------



## JNH14

Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3142704


 


Wow-where is this taken at?


----------



## Docjeun

chowlover2 said:


> That's stunning, where is it?



The Med Sea.


----------



## Docjeun

JNH14 said:


> Wow-where is this taken at?



A town in Malta


----------



## Docjeun

Mimmy said:


> Aww, your Boston is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture![/QUOT
> 
> Thank you, I thought so too.


----------



## chowlover2

Trulyadiva said:


> The Med Sea.




Thanks so much, it is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

While out on a spontaneous road trip to New Mexico this weekend..pretty sky.


----------



## Docjeun

Very pretty!  
I love taking pictures of the sky at different times of the day.
For some reason all of a sudden I'm having problems uploading, I'm not doing anything differently than I was before.


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> While out on a spontaneous road trip to New Mexico this weekend..pretty sky.
> View attachment 3168655




A beautiful picture to start my day, Sweetpea!


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun

Wasn't sure if the above picture would come thru so that's why no description.

This is an old village where each year they have a festival called "Birgu Candle lit night".  This is a picture before the festivities begin.


----------



## Sherlock007

Is there some special way of Sharing pictures..? bcoz every time i only see my pic location..

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/a7/c9/1a/a7c91a7910131f046e31542e25f36278.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

Trulyadiva said:


> Very pretty!
> I love taking pictures of the sky at different times of the day.
> For some reason all of a sudden I'm having problems uploading, I'm not doing anything differently than I was before.




 Me too..any time I see that the sky looks pretty..I try to get a photo.




Mimmy said:


> A beautiful picture to start my day, Sweetpea!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3170746


 
Looks very romantic..


----------



## CoachGirl12

I couldn't pass up this gorgeous tree a few weeks ago when me and my hubby were hiking


----------



## Sweetpea83

CoachGirl12 said:


> I couldn't pass up this gorgeous tree a few weeks ago when me and my hubby were hiking




So pretty!


----------



## Docjeun

That tree is beautiful!


----------



## Mimmy

CoachGirl12 said:


> I couldn't pass up this gorgeous tree a few weeks ago when me and my hubby were hiking




Beautiful photo, CoachGirl!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Trulyadiva said:


> That tree is beautiful!







Mimmy said:


> Beautiful photo, CoachGirl!







Sweetpea83 said:


> So pretty!



Thank u all!


----------



## Mimmy

Pumpkins!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Drive Majestically


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> Pumpkins!
> View attachment 3173893




Love it!


----------



## remainsilly

CobaltBlu said:


> Drive Majestically


Wonder if this sign came before, or after, mailbox's pole was slaughtered.


----------



## Pinkified J

Concert from last month


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love it!




Thank you!


----------



## Docjeun

Pinkified J said:


> View attachment 3175753
> 
> Concert from last month




I can't quite make out who that is?


----------



## Pinkified J

Trulyadiva said:


> I can't quite make out who that is?




Big Bang, k-pop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cool looking sunset today..there was a tornado that touched down in a city west of me. No filter.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This birdcage clock was kind of a headscratcher. Denmark.


----------



## Docjeun

Anybody know why I can't download pictures anymore?


----------



## Mimmy

Blustery, Florida morning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

This evening's sky..no filter.


----------



## ive_flipped




----------



## ive_flipped




----------



## amadea88

.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread..


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love this thread..




I do too!


----------



## amadea88

.


----------



## amadea88

&#128036;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Picking goodies from garden before it freezes tonight. Gotta cover them..


----------



## Mimmy

amadea88 said:


> .



Yum!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Picking goodies from garden before it freezes tonight. Gotta cover them..
> View attachment 3194657
> 
> View attachment 3194658



Love your garden pics, Sweetpea!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks Mimmy!


----------



## amadea88

Mimmy said:


> Yum!


----------



## amadea88

More ducks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

amadea88 said:


> More ducks!




Looks very serene there..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today's evening walk..enjoying the weather. No filter.


----------



## NANI1972

Today in a butterfly garden.


----------



## amadea88

Sweetpea83 said:


> Looks very serene there..



I could spend hours watching the ducks.


----------



## amadea88

Sweetpea83 said:


> Today's evening walk..enjoying the weather. No filter.
> 
> View attachment 3195688



Gorgeous pic


----------



## amadea88

Ducks and friends


----------



## Mimmy

amadea88 said:


> Ducks and friends




I love this; a duck action shot! [emoji210]


----------



## Sweetpea83

amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous pic




Thanks!


----------



## amadea88

Mimmy said:


> I love this; a duck action shot! [emoji210]


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ajijic, Jalisco


----------



## Pinkified J




----------



## Mimmy

Pinkified J said:


> View attachment 3201447




Aww, just what I needed to put me in a holiday mood!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pinkified J said:


> View attachment 3201447




So cute..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today's crazy looking sky..


----------



## amadea88

Love everyone's pics!

Recent vacation pic:  view from train window


----------



## amadea88

Another train, another view


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Today's crazy looking sky..
> 
> View attachment 3202826




Amazing pic, Sweetpea!


----------



## Sweetpea83

amadea88 said:


> Love everyone's pics!
> 
> Recent vacation pic:  view from train window


 


amadea88 said:


> Another train, another view


 
Looks so nice there..where is this if I may ask?




Mimmy said:


> Amazing pic, Sweetpea!


 

Thank you!


----------



## lamonsas

very nice


----------



## amadea88

Sweetpea83 said:


> Looks so nice there..where is this if I may ask?
> 
> The first pic was taken in Switzerland and the second was Germany in the Black Forest.  Incredible views which my iPad camera couldn't capture


----------



## Pinkified J

Mimmy said:


> Aww, just what I needed to put me in a holiday mood!



Hehe,  that's the spirit!



Sweetpea83 said:


> So cute..




The sky looks gorgeous! 

Here is the tree in Bryant park in NYC.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Mimmy

View attachment 3212283

Lady palm berries, with kitschy flamingos. 
View attachment 3212285


----------



## Mimmy

Hope the pictures post this time!


----------



## Bambieee

flowers in my grandparents' garden in Jamaica. I took this a few months ago during my stay. I cry whenever I look at them [emoji20] but they are a nice reminder til I go back to visit them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3212288
> View attachment 3212289
> 
> Hope the pictures post this time!




Pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!




Thanks, Sweetpea!


----------



## Mimmy

Lucky bamboo for 2016, and my shadow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love bamboo..

Photos from the other night..no filter.


----------



## Mimmy

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Love bamboo..
> 
> Photos from the other night..no filter.
> View attachment 3230744
> 
> View attachment 3230750




Beautiful night pics, Sweetpea!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thank you!


----------



## Bayou Minou

My cats


----------



## chowlover2

Bayou Minou said:


> My cats




Beautiful!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rainbow lorikeet wearing camouflage in a flowering gum tree.
I took it through the car window on a rainy day.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3228257
> 
> Lucky bamboo for 2016, and my shadow.



Such a great photo


----------



## Mimmy

Straight-Laced said:


> Such a great photo




Thanks, Straight-Laced!


----------



## coconutsboston

Bambieee said:


> View attachment 3212358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowers in my grandparents' garden in Jamaica. I took this a few months ago during my stay. I cry whenever I look at them [emoji20] but they are a nice reminder til I go back to visit them.


Aww!


----------



## clu13

The moment the Panthers officially became the NFC champions last night


----------



## SydneyCollector

This is my dream kitchen


----------



## Savag3

My beloved Grandfather


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My cat


----------



## clu13

Sugarfina "olives"


----------



## clu13




----------



## Mimmy

Winter in Florida.


----------



## Brooklyn Baby

I'm rather interested in fashion and different hairstyles both for women and men, just like to look at all those cool pictures and find some goos new ideas for me and my friends 
For example, today I was glad to find on Macho Hairstyles some good examples of styling for men who have the long hair  Some examples I even have never seen before looking through this gallery :giggles: But to tell the truth some examples look too feminine for me :giggles:
Here are some of my favourite ones


----------



## CobaltBlu

Caught this shot in Tlaquepaque, Jalisco, Mexico after a quinceanera photoshoot broke up just ahead of us. Love it.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Caught this shot in Tlaquepaque, Jalisco, Mexico after a quinceanera photoshoot broke up just ahead of us. Love it.




So pretty, imagine the work that went into that dress!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty, imagine the work that went into that dress!



Yes, it was stunning from the front and she was gorgeous.


----------



## Docjeun

Very nice!


----------



## LemonDrop

My feet in Rome at the Vatican. At the time I took the picture I didn't even realize that it said Capricorn. I am a Sagittarius so now it's my mission to go back and get the correct photo.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I handed my husband my phone and asked him to take photos of me with some relatives. He found the dogs 'chicken leg' more interesting.


----------



## Mimmy

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3332122
> 
> 
> I handed my husband my phone and asked him to take photos of me with some relatives. He found the dogs 'chicken leg' more interesting.




Hehe! This is cute!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nuns


----------



## CobaltBlu

Giant paper maché people walking home after a wedding parade.


----------



## Docjeun

I have been wanting to share some of my photos but for some reason it won't take any of them, any suggestions?


----------



## SouthTampa

Tulip Fields.


----------



## Mimmy

SouthTampa said:


> Tulip Fields.




Amazing!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Hide n seek in the village square...


----------



## clevercat

Maddie discovers cupcakes...NOM!


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:


> Maddie discovers cupcakes...NOM!
> View attachment 3363479


----------



## Mimmy

clevercat said:


> Maddie discovers cupcakes...NOM!
> View attachment 3363479




So cute; no need for words!


----------



## Docjeun

CobaltBlu said:


> Hide n seek in the village square...



Very cute pic!


----------



## Docjeun

clevercat said:


> Maddie discovers cupcakes...NOM!
> View attachment 3363479



Aww, so adorable!


----------



## coconutsboston

SouthTampa said:


> Tulip Fields.


Gorgeous!


----------



## coconutsboston

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3332122
> 
> 
> I handed my husband my phone and asked him to take photos of me with some relatives. He found the dogs 'chicken leg' more interesting.


Haha, I do love this!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Father's Day Dessert


----------



## coconutsboston

Violet Bleu said:


> Father's Day Dessert
> View attachment 3387001


----------



## Ludmilla

Violet Bleu said:


> Father's Day Dessert
> View attachment 3387001


Yummy!


----------



## kuhoang

My breakfast - Fried Rice Flour Cake Omelette


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went to Door County for the day yesterday!


----------



## Jujuma

Summer


----------



## Ludmilla

Coffee on the train.


----------



## mari_merry

Street art


----------



## coniglietta

My fluffy baby


----------



## clydekiwi

My baby loves the car


----------



## Mimmy

coniglietta said:


> My fluffy baby


Aww, adorable baby, coniglietta!


clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3441905
> 
> My baby loves the car


This baby is precious, clydekiwi! I hope he/she gets rides often![emoji190]


----------



## Arlene619

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Arlene619

Oct 2015, outside on our hotel balcony in Hawaii.


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## Miss CC

My Persian and Russian blue kitties. [emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## chowlover2

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3471344
> 
> 
> My Persian and Russian blue kitties. [emoji74][emoji74]


Both beautiful!


----------



## Miss CC

chowlover2 said:


> Both beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lots of passing whales - including calves - this morning


----------



## dangerouscurves

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3471344
> 
> 
> My Persian and Russian blue kitties. [emoji74][emoji74]



Gorgeous cats!!!


----------



## Miss CC

dangerouscurves said:


> Gorgeous cats!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## twin-fun

Mr Grumpyface


----------



## Mimmy

twin-fun said:


> Mr Grumpyface
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491589



Aww, Mr. Grumpyface is so cute!


----------



## twin-fun

Mimmy said:


> Aww, Mr. Grumpyface is so cute!


Thank you! We found him 5  years ago wandering along a busy street. He thinks he's my big bodyguard and protector. All 9 pounds of him, lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

twin-fun said:


> Thank you! We found him 5  years ago wandering along a busy street. He thinks he's my big bodyguard and protector. All 9 pounds of him, lol!



I'm glad you found him! What a cutie pie!


----------



## twin-fun

I don't know why but this made me LOL!


----------



## BagLady14

Sunrise from the front yard


----------



## Mimmy

BagLady14 said:


> Sunrise from the front yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515717



Gorgeous photo, BagLady!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dalhousie Castle, Scotland. I was here today for a spa day and afternoon tea with my mum ☕


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Here are some pictures I took on a hike back in March.
































Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Here's some NYC 














































Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Mimmy

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here's some NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Hi Oliver!

I enjoyed your photos with the NYC architectural details.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Mimmy said:


> Hi Oliver!
> 
> I enjoyed your photos with the NYC architectural details.



Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the pictures!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Here's some more NYC.


























Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Here are two from today - Christmas markets in Duesseldorf.

The very "clean", modern/modernized one in front of a big "luxury" department store.



And the much "warmer" one in the old town.



Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chowlover2

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Here are two from today - Christmas markets in Duesseldorf.
> 
> The very "clean", modern/modernized one in front of a big "luxury" department store.
> View attachment 3530960
> 
> 
> And the much "warmer" one in the old town.
> View attachment 3530961
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Beautiful!


----------



## SWlife




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Some more from yesterday.
















Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My Bella. She is my daughters so that makes her my grand doggy.


----------



## Mimmy

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Some more from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3531536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531537
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531538
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531539
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531540
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Lovely photos, Oliver! Gets me in a holiday mood! [emoji319]


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Random enough?




Neighbors start their kids out in leathers really young.


----------



## coconutsboston

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Some more from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3531536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531537
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531538
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531539
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531540
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I love these pics!


----------



## coconutsboston

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My Bella. She is my daughters so that makes her my grand doggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531687


Aww I want to snuggle her!


----------



## shesnochill

Guess how much this box of "speciality" [emoji507] costs.


----------



## Mimmy

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3551756
> 
> 
> Guess how much this box of "speciality" [emoji507] costs.



I am not sure, but they look delicious! [emoji507] I buy specialty donut holes for 0.75 each. 

I will guess; $30. I don't know if you are serious, but I like to guess the prices of things! [emoji23]


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Mimmy said:


> I will guess; $30. I don't know if you are serious, but I like to guess the prices of things! [emoji23]



Asking the question indicates there may be another '0' involved.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning


----------



## shesnochill

Mimmy said:


> I am not sure, but they look delicious! [emoji507] I buy specialty donut holes for 0.75 each.
> 
> I will guess; $30. I don't know if you are serious, but I like to guess the prices of things! [emoji23]



Your $.75 donut hole sounds justifiable. These donuts are $5 each... [emoji52]



N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Asking the question indicates there may be another '0' involved.



LMAO!


----------



## shesnochill

Pilates class yesterday.[emoji846]


----------



## Mimmy

annaversary said:


> Your $.75 donut hole sounds justifiable. These donuts are $5 each... [emoji52]
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!



I guess I could have gotten 6! [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Special Christmas trees.


----------



## chowlover2

Ludmilla said:


> Special Christmas trees.
> View attachment 3553718
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553720


I love these, thanks for posting!


----------



## Mimmy

Ludmilla said:


> Special Christmas trees.
> View attachment 3553718
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553720



This are very special, Ludmilla!


----------



## clu13

Brussels


----------



## clu13

Anegada, BVI


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## raspberrypink




----------



## shesnochill

raspberrypink said:


>



Love this!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## NANI1972

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3564727



[emoji76]


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Miss CC

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3551756
> 
> 
> Guess how much this box of "speciality" [emoji507] costs.



Is this from California Donuts?  Had no idea it costs that much (my co-worker had bought us some). I want one now! [emoji39]


----------



## shesnochill

Miss CC said:


> Is this from California Donuts?  Had no idea it costs that much (my co-worker had bought us some). I want one now! [emoji39]



Yes!

I'm personally not a fan of their donuts.  I'm a simple/easy to please donut gal. I love my maple bar, glazed, and blueberry donuts. Hehe!

But if I had to choose a place for fancy donuts, I love BIRDIES. http://birdiesla.com/


----------



## shesnochill

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3565226



WOW! Those are some beautiful kitties!


----------



## Miss CC

annaversary said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm personally not a fan of their donuts.  I'm a simple/easy to please donut gal. I love my maple bar, glazed, and blueberry donuts. Hehe!
> 
> But if I had to choose a place for fancy donuts, I love BIRDIES. http://birdiesla.com/



Yea the donuts were a little much. I prefer Krispy Kreme! I really want one now yum 

Birdies look awesome. I need to check it out one day. Thank you for the recommendation [emoji4].


----------



## Blueberry12

annaversary said:


> WOW! Those are some beautiful kitties!



Thanx.
They are bigger now.


----------



## katy87

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3566053
> 
> 
> Thanx.
> They are bigger now.


looks so pretty !!


----------



## Blueberry12

katy87 said:


> looks so pretty !!




Thanx. They are both very pretty. Brothers.


----------



## clu13

Great sphinx of tanis


----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

This little one wasn't much bigger than a dog when I first saw it a few months ago.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## madamefifi

recent vacay in Cozumel


----------



## madamefifi

Frances caught mid-yawn


----------



## madamefifi

.cat delet! So, quilts I finished in 2016 and/or plan to fish in 2017


----------



## Docjeun

My cat Lisa.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## NANI1972

Found a friend hiding in one of my bromeliads.[emoji846]


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## SWlife




----------



## BAGLADY 3375

This cloud kinda looks like a baby in the womb, the eye, arms and legs are visible to me.


----------



## Docjeun

Spring time in Dad's back yard.....


----------



## nycmom

These are such beautiful photos! Are they supposed to be taken by the pfer or are some from other sources?


----------



## redney

nycmom said:


> These are such beautiful photos! Are they supposed to be taken by the pfer or are some from other sources?


Great question!  From Vlad's original post, looks like the pics posted here should be originals taken by members, not lifted from other sources. 

Isn't there a forum rule requiring citing the source if pics posted here are not your own / legally owned by you? 




			
				Vlad said:
			
		

> Feel free to contribute to this thread, whether it would be with your iPhone and our forum app or your digital camera. Or film scans. Or something you recently shopped for... Post random pictures of yours to share with the community.


----------



## redney

Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3632581



I thought I had seen this photo before! It's been used a bunch of times in news articles promoting the marina. 
http://www.timesofmalta.com/article...yachts-at-grand-harbour-marina-in-2015.613069

http://www.superyachtnews.com/press-release/23493/15-good-reasons-to-spend-winter-in-malta.html

http://www.independent.com.mt/artic...news/159-superyacht-visits-in-2015-6736158310


----------



## bellecate

One of my favorite places to hike to.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> My cat Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628254



I have seen this pic somewhere else...It was taken back in 2011. 

https://500px.com/photo/26592683/lo...roto-fam?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=2535813

https://www.pinterest.com/togv/

And this cat's name is Nuuk though.


----------



## canismajor




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## redney

Trulyadiva said:


> View attachment 3636591


@Trulyadiva, do you work for ICTQ Malta? Same pic on their website!
http://ictqmalta.com/our-school/#!p...016/03/FB_IMG_1457169805511.jpg?fit=1024,1024


----------



## nycmom

nycmom said:


> These are such beautiful photos! Are they supposed to be taken by the pfer or are some from other sources?



@Vlad there seems to be some confusion, would you mind clarifying...? Thanks so much!


----------



## Docjeun

Evening in Paradise


----------



## Docjeun

Yesterday, snow falling so peacefully.  Picture doesn't do it any justice...


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Docjeun

Young boy enjoying himself and fishing for hours, how simple and nice to see...


----------



## Docjeun

Huge horse at the riding stables....


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## SWlife

At the Okeefenokee Swamp


----------



## Docjeun

Cute kids I met one day, they were not shy in the least and so much fun........


----------



## Docjeun

Another......


----------



## Docjeun

gacats said:


> View attachment 3640431
> 
> 
> At the Okeefenokee Swamp


Now that's too close for comfort!


----------



## SWlife

Yep. They lay there all sluggish but I understand they can move quickly when they need to.


----------



## Docjeun

Let me in please, it's cold out here.....


----------



## BelieveinATL




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## redney

BelieveinATL said:


> View attachment 3643688


So cute!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## SWlife

Oatman, AZ. The Burros wandering the town are the descendants of the miner's burros back in the old days.


----------



## Ludmilla

gacats said:


> View attachment 3644726
> 
> 
> Oatman, AZ. The Burros wandering the town are the descendants of the miner's burros back in the old days.


How many of them are walking around the town?


----------



## SWlife

Ludmilla said:


> How many of them are walking around the town?



Must have been a couple dozen. Even babies! We are encouraged to buy hay nuggets to feed them but the babies have stickers on their heads telling us tourists they're too young to eat the hay. They were so cute. Shy though. I couldn't get a pic of a baby burro. When you feed them you have to be very mindful to watch that they don't begin crowding around you. They get very competitive with each other & I saw one lady get knocked down. They aren't aggressive, just excited to be fed the hay nuggets. 
The day I was there is a favorite memory of mine. I'm an idiot for animals.


----------



## Ludmilla

gacats said:


> Must have been a couple dozen. Even babies! We are encouraged to buy hay nuggets to feed them but the babies have stickers on their heads telling us tourists they're too young to eat the hay. They were so cute. Shy though. I couldn't get a pic of a baby burro. When you feed them you have to be very mindful to watch that they don't begin crowding around you. They get very competitive with each other & I saw one lady get knocked down. They aren't aggressive, just excited to be fed the hay nuggets.
> The day I was there is a favorite memory of mine. I'm an idiot for animals.
> View attachment 3645945


Sounds like an amazing experience!


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## GhstDreamer

View media item 2306
Shek-O during my recent vacation.


----------



## Docjeun

A frequent visitor


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Prunus persica 'Melred'




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## restricter

Not my peacock.  And thankfully not my car five minutes later.  Who knew peacock poop was that big!?


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Docjeun said:


> View attachment 3649906



I just saw this pic on Tripadvisor when we were looking at which destination to travel to next.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bah why can't I upload a larger size?! (I took this on vacation). 

(Perhaps I should have watermarked it).


----------



## Docjeun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I just saw this pic on Tripadvisor when we were looking at which destination to travel to next.


So.....?


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Stansy

Here's another peacock 



restricter said:


> View attachment 3649871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my peacock.  And thankfully not my car five minutes later.  Who knew peacock poop was that big!?


----------



## Stansy




----------



## Docjeun

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3650229
> 
> 
> Here's another peacock


Beautiful!


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## restricter

Should I be worried about what my cat watches on TV?  Bandit seems really into this.


----------



## clu13

British museum of natural history


----------



## Docjeun

restricter said:


> Should I be worried about what my cat watches on TV?  Bandit seems really into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651804


I had to laugh at your comment...


----------



## Docjeun

Yesterday....


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## canismajor




----------



## PurseCrazyGal




----------



## GhstDreamer




----------



## GhstDreamer




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## SWlife

The Bone Church in Kutna Hora, the Czech Republic.


----------



## chowlover2

gacats said:


> View attachment 3659280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bone Church in Kutna Hora, the Czech Republic.


That's incredible, do you have any more from there?


----------



## SWlife

chowlover2 said:


> That's incredible, do you have any more from there?












It was very beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

gacats said:


> View attachment 3659704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659705
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659706
> 
> 
> It was very beautiful.


Thank you so much, the detail is amazing! So much thought and planning went into the design, an eerie beauty.


----------



## SWlife

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you so much, the detail is amazing! So much thought and planning went into the design, an eerie beauty.



The story goes that the man who brought the bones out to do this work was blind. Makes it that much more amazing.


----------



## chowlover2

gacats said:


> The story goes that the man who brought the bones out to do this work was blind. Makes it that much more amazing.


Wow! The complexity of the design in the first pic just blows me away! That man had true talent. Was there any reason given as to why he built the church? I imagine it must have something to do with lives lost during senseless war...


----------



## SWlife

I was there in 2012 & have forgotten much of what I read or heard so I googled it. 
Soil from Golgotha, where Jesus was crucified, was sprinkled there. Many people wanted to be buried there. I did remember many of the dead were victims of the Black Plague.  The tombs were so full, something needed to be done but you don't exactly throw human remains away like trash, so it seems this was the outcome.
Some people here in the part of the US where I live find this sickening. But I find it beautiful.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## chowlover2

gacats said:


> I was there in 2012 & have forgotten much of what I read or heard so I googled it.
> Soil from Golgotha, where Jesus was crucified, was sprinkled there. Many people wanted to be buried there. I did remember many of the dead were victims of the Black Plague.  The tombs were so full, something needed to be done but you don't exactly throw human remains away like trash, so it seems this was the outcome.
> Some people here in the part of the US where I live find this sickening. But I find it beautiful.


I think it's beautiful too.


----------



## Docjeun

Aquarium


----------



## Docjeun

Finding Nemo


----------



## Docjeun

Cool looking creatures....


----------



## clu13

Sunset at the iceberg lagoon in Iceland


----------



## Docjeun

Beautiful picture....


----------



## Irishgal

My dachshund digging in the mud.


----------



## Irishgal

Snow on the way


----------



## frick&frack

Wednesday 4/12/16 on the way to dinner:


----------



## nycmom

NYC today


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Berliner Dom.


----------



## Irishgal

Saturday afternoon with brother and SIL at their weekend place in Three Arch Bay. (Clearly I picked the wrong profession lol).


----------



## Straight-Laced

Cattleya Orchid in flower


----------



## Straight-Laced

Young water dragon sunbaking


----------



## SWlife

Pit stop in Sonoran Desert.


----------



## roundandround

Overlooking the Danube river 2017


----------



## roundandround

Iceland Jokulsarlon 2016


----------



## roundandround




----------



## Straight-Laced

roundandround said:


> Iceland Jokulsarlon 2016
> View attachment 3685069


Amazing image, fabulous photo!


----------



## roundandround

bellecate said:


> View attachment 3635909
> 
> One of my favorite places to hike to.



WOW! Everytime I see a picture of this place, I'm speechless. So achingly beautiful....hope to visit one day. Thanks for posting.



Straight-Laced said:


> Amazing image, fabulous photo!



Thank you! I had the luck to spot them from afar.


----------



## SWlife

Blah! It was gray & raining buckets all day. 
A pretty flower to cheer me up. Took this pic in Phoenix last week.


----------



## renee_nyc

Just one of the silly things about living in NYC.


----------



## netter

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## cilantro

i'm wondering what movie is this...


----------



## Wamgurl

Notre Dame ☘️


----------



## SWlife

Canyon Road, Santa Fe NM. Today.


----------



## Redenkeew

Earth because it's beautiful! #ParisAccord


----------



## Straight-Laced

Walking in the bush


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Random tree in bloom.


----------



## frick&frack

Royal Poinciana trees in bloom


----------



## SWlife

The sun is finally out! It's been raining here for 3 full days.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Loving all the beautiful scenery and nature shots!
Visiting this thread is a real tonic. 
Thanks to all who contribute


----------



## roundandround

Manga characters during photo sessions.


----------



## SWlife

Waiting in line to ride. Atlanta, GA.


----------



## luvprada

walking across my neighbors yard


----------



## Straight-Laced

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3735902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walking across my neighbors yard


cough cough 
I live in Australia.  Is that what I think it is?


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Under the NYC bridges tonight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

The Golden Gate Bridge with the fog starting to roll in under the bridge, and about 30 or so minutes later the bridge was completely covered!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Morning walk in the rain


----------



## letsgoshopn




----------



## raspberrypink

Singapore Marina Barrage. Took this while out cycling with my son.


----------



## Mimmy

Sometimes it pays, to wake up early.


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday evening


----------



## luvprada

Straight-Laced said:


> cough cough
> I live in Australia.  Is that what I think it is?



Yes a Black Bear. They have been coming into residential neighborhoods looking for food because they are getting pushed out of the usual areas by builders.


----------



## luvprada

Looking down on Times Square last week while visiting NY


----------



## Straight-Laced

luvprada said:


> Yes a Black Bear. They have been coming into residential neighborhoods looking for food because they are getting pushed out of the usual areas by builders.


Sad and scary.  It's tragic when wild animals lose habitat and food sources because of development.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My beloved hometown during G20







not my pic


----------



## letsgoshopn




----------



## Ludmilla

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved hometown during G20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my pic


This so disgusting and scary.  I have friends in HH. Wishing you all peaceful hours. Greetings from the south of G.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

A gift from France!


----------



## frick&frack

Friend catching dinner (it's daulfin/mahi)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Junior dragon, who loves swimming,  prepares to dive in to the bird bath


----------



## Straight-Laced

On the roof, 5.15pm Monday 10 July


----------



## RaquelGonzalez

Random picture, random night, fell in love with this gorgeous colorful scooter set up in a random street in the city


----------



## Mimmy

Good morning!
View attachment 3762054


----------



## raspberrypink

I stuffed myself with sugar for dessert today. Feels soooo good !


----------



## Luv Classics

Relaxing day at the museum...


----------



## Straight-Laced




----------



## Straight-Laced

Luv Classics said:


> View attachment 3765763
> 
> 
> Relaxing day at the museum...



Beautiful  
Love looking at that scene.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

First time I've tried these.  Supposed to be hardy for cold weather.  Color is a vivid Magenta.


----------



## luvprada

Panoramic view NYC st


----------



## luvprada

yoga in Times Square


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Those pictures remind me why I don't like cities and may never go back to one over about 25,000 people.

I'd much rather look out and see colorful parrots at play.


----------



## roundandround

Windmill built in 1857


----------



## Mimmy

Tropical Storm Emily.


----------



## Scully Piper




----------



## luvprada




----------



## Straight-Laced

The beach in winter


----------



## presvy

4 levels of Mac in shinjuku tokyo


----------



## SWlife

New Mexico.


----------



## presvy

Maricar in tokyo tower


----------



## luvprada




----------



## SWlife

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3791649



^
This tickled me


----------



## luvprada

His name is Alfonso and lives in the city in one of the last big pieces of land left. The land was sold to build 22 houses last year. I hope they never get built. It makes my day seeing him


----------



## LolaCalifornia

On our neighbor's roof one morning...


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie and Daisy


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3793973
> 
> 
> Roxie and Daisy


So cute!


----------



## Infinity8

DTLA


----------



## luvprada

NYC


----------



## Irishgal

View from deck of Three Arch Bay house in Laguna Beach, CA.


----------



## Mimmy

Sunrise.


----------



## roundandround

Parga, Greece 

One lazy afternoon


----------



## SWlife

Street artist on Las Ramblas in 2014. Barcelona.
My heart goes out to those hurt, and the family of the one killed.


----------



## SWlife

gacats said:


> View attachment 3798646
> 
> 
> Street artist on Las Ramblas in 2014. Barcelona.
> My heart goes out to those hurt, and the family of the one killed.



My apologies. I guess there are 13 dead, scores more injured. [emoji25]


----------



## PheonixBorn

My Ladies


----------



## Darren Schaeffer

Hey everyone.  I'm a bag designer from Denver and I'm trying to get my 5 posts.  I also do photography and here are some of my favorites.


----------



## Cams

Randomly driving in Africa and seeing giraffes on the side of the road. So I ran to the other side of the road barefoot  so I could take a picture with them lol.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Fetching DD from school (she was with the ever helpful school guard) one rainy Friday afternoon.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Cams said:


> Randomly driving in Africa and seeing giraffes on the side of the road. So I ran to the other side of the road barefoot  so I could take a picture with them lol.



This is amazing! Looks like you are having fun [emoji4]


----------



## Cams

kkfiregirl said:


> This is amazing! Looks like you are having fun [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## luvprada

Sorry for duplication it won't let me remove


----------



## Irishgal

Newport Beach pier


----------



## Mimmy

Solar eclipse shadows on my driveway. [emoji284]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3801782
> 
> Solar eclipse shadows on my driveway. [emoji284]



Cool! [emoji41]


----------



## Mimmy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Cool! [emoji41]



Thanks, LVintage_LVoe!


----------



## jburgh




----------



## luvprada




----------



## RuedeNesle

Morning fog, downtown San Francisco


----------



## luvprada

World Trade Center


----------



## Irishgal

Newport Beach


----------



## cheermom09

San Diego


----------



## luvprada

a bathroom in NJ


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

I spent the day hiking, following a trail where once the river rhine run. This is area is known as "old rhine". Sadly the trail is completely "paved" with gravel and there's almost no chances to wander of path... Hope you enjoy some of my pictures that I brought home. 



















































































































Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

Here's a small video clip I just finished editing and uploading, to go with the pictures.



Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## SWlife

^
Lovely, Oliver, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luv Classics

Black Sand Beach ~ Hana, Maui


----------



## madamefifi

Lady Valentine modeling her fly mask. She is not a fan. [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

One day last week. Market Street in the Castro.


----------



## SWlife

Adobe & greens. Albuquerque.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The Venetian-Las Vegas. The work crew was only setting up the parts as the hub and I walked by. Stumbling out of the V several hours later-VOILA! All done lol!!


----------



## BagLady14

Owl next to my driveway..


----------



## Cams

we currently building our home. We haven't moved in yet but we love the views specially from our main bedroom. Sunsets and clear blue skies and a little glimpse of the water.
Thank you for letting me share I apologize for the dirt on the window as it's still under construction.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cams said:


> View attachment 3825838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we currently building our home. We haven't moved in yet but we love the views specially from our main bedroom. Sunsets and clear blue skies and a little glimpse of the water.
> Thank you for letting me share I apologize for the dirt on the window as it's still under construction.


I would LOVE that view from my bedroom!  Congrats on building your dream home!


----------



## Cams

RuedeNesle said:


> I would LOVE that view from my bedroom!  Congrats on building your dream home!


Thank you so much for your beautiful kind words.


----------



## Mimmy

My usual spot; post Irma.


----------



## roundandround

Bee battle 






And all of the sudden



Look how a foot of the bee intruder below kicking the other bee.


----------



## Cams

This morning on my walk


----------



## JNH14

Cormorant Lake, Minnesota. God’s country!


----------



## Irishgal

End of the day


----------



## SWlife

Sonoran Desert


----------



## Irishgal

My dachshund Roxie, happy to be doing what she loves, hunting and digging.


----------



## SWlife

Final approach. City of Angels.


----------



## luvprada

. Showing off his new leash


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Time to start changing tires on friend's & family's cars...




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## LolaCalifornia




----------



## Deana86

Since it's coming up to Halloween, this is how I celebrated it last time!


----------



## presvy

Sunsetting with rainbow[emoji295]️[emoji304]


----------



## Scully Piper

BagLady14 said:


> Owl next to my driveway..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819400


Wow!!! Owls scare me...Lol


----------



## Scully Piper

Cams said:


> View attachment 3825838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we currently building our home. We haven't moved in yet but we love the views specially from our main bedroom. Sunsets and clear blue skies and a little glimpse of the water.
> Thank you for letting me share I apologize for the dirt on the window as it's still under construction.


Priceless view indeed. Congrats on your new home.


----------



## Scully Piper

Sugar coma yesterday at Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Cams

Scully Piper said:


> Priceless view indeed. Congrats on your new home.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

This afternoon at the beach. When I looked up at the sky. It looked scary so I left lol.


----------



## Scully Piper

Cams said:


> This afternoon at the beach. When I looked up at the sky. It looked scary so I left lol.


Looks like something from X-Files or an apocalyptic movie [emoji52]


----------



## Cams

Scully Piper said:


> Looks like something from X-Files or an apocalyptic movie [emoji52]


Lol you read my mind.


----------



## Scully Piper

Cams said:


> Lol you read my mind.


[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## BagLadyT

Cams said:


> This afternoon at the beach. When I looked up at the sky. It looked scary so I left lol.



I would have left too. Especially with that UFO in the middle trying to land!


----------



## BagLadyT

Went to the movies with my mom and we were the only ones there. Love it when that happens!


----------



## luvprada

Munchkin showing off a comfy, hide in bed. Husband saw and insisted it was a ‘cat’ house even though it has a dog on the front of it.


----------



## SWlife

Cams said:


> This afternoon at the beach. When I looked up at the sky. It looked scary so I left lol.



Makes a beautiful picture, though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvprada




----------



## luvprada




----------



## BagLadyT

Costco can certainly do pretty flowers on the cheap!


----------



## Mimmy

It’s the weekend ...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My beloved 12 year old fur baby!  I have just spent goodness knows how long trying to take another pic of my beloved dog! ALL Flash inside!!  He went to the vets yesterday & had blood tests done to find out what is wrong with him.  He is not a happy camper ATM, having liver issue's so I am hoping the antibiotics kick in SOON!?!?!  I have posted similar pics on another Thread, hopefully I will get some better ones soon!


----------



## clu13

Mama and baby spinner dolphin off the coast of Lana’i


----------



## threadbender

Is this too large?


----------



## threadbender




----------



## threadbender

Just enjoying the photos on here so jumped in


----------



## threadbender




----------



## threadbender




----------



## Cams

With my son about to take surfing lessons.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Taken today at the corner of Kearny and Sacramento, San Francisco. The artist called them "Corporate Goddesses", but most people just call them ghosts. Appropriate thing to look up and see this Halloween weekend!


----------



## Yuki85

Hello Berlin


----------



## Cams

At a winery estate and loved this view so much, made me wonder what’s ahead just so peaceful.ATTACH=full]3866815[/ATTACH]


----------



## cheermom09




----------



## daisychainz

There was rain today on the way to work so I wrapped my Chanel mini bag to protect her. My first time ever wrapping up a bag.


----------



## Irishgal

The fall colors are amazing.


----------



## luvprada

at dog park (not my dog)


----------



## luvprada

Spotted owl- they are on the endangered species list


----------



## SandyC1981

Taken a couple months back..hanging out poolside


----------



## Cams

My teenage daughter surfing this morning.


----------



## roundandround




----------



## the walker

Ghost in the sky


----------



## madamefifi

Challenged by a FB friend to do the 7 B&W photos in 7 Days thing, so here’s days 1 and 2


----------



## Cams

First time tried a yoga class on the beach. Was so hard specially the headstand so my instructor took a pic had to share
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. So grateful to be able to do this in such a beautiful place.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cams said:


> First time tried a yoga class on the beach. Was so hard specially the headstand so my instructor took a pic had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So grateful to be able to do this in such a beautiful place.


Great job! Congrats! I agree, you have a beautiful yoga "studio"!


----------



## Cams

RuedeNesle said:


> Great job! Congrats! I agree, you have a beautiful yoga "studio"!


Thank you.


----------



## raspberrypink

A nice view of the city from the top of a shopping mall along Orchard Road. Orchard Road is the shopping belt in Singapore. That 3-joint building near the sea is Marina Bay Sands.


----------



## raspberrypink

madamefifi said:


> Challenged by a FB friend to do the 7 B&W photos in 7 Days thing, so here’s days 1 and 2
> View attachment 3899731
> View attachment 3899732


Love that pic of the cat! It's a beautiful picture!


----------



## Cams

raspberrypink said:


> View attachment 3903373
> 
> 
> A nice view of the city from the top of a shopping mall along Orchard Road. Orchard Road is the shopping belt in Singapore. That 3-joint building near the sea is Marina Bay Sands.


Beautiful indeed. We used to live in Singapore  before moving to Australia, we all loved Singapore it’s our other home.


----------



## raspberrypink

Cams said:


> Beautiful indeed. We used to live in Singapore  before moving to Australia, we all loved Singapore it’s our other home.


Thank you! I'm sure you have a lot of fond memories of Singapore. Australia is such a beautiful place with so much to explore! Wish I'm there too!


----------



## raspberrypink

Trying to capture the lightning flashes across the Singapore City skyline.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

From yesterdays stroll through the city. (Düsseldorf / Dusseldorf, NRW, Germany)

I fell in love with these. Offering from a local florist (Blumenhaus Sporrer)





Christmas/ holiday decor at one of the finest bakeries/ confectioneries (Heinemann - http://www.konditorei-heinemann.de)





















Light installation "Lichtbruecke" (Bridge of light: http://www.ebeling-licht.de/duesseldorf/)











Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Mimmy

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> From yesterdays stroll through the city. (Düsseldorf / Dusseldorf, NRW, Germany)
> 
> I fell in love with these. Offering from a local florist (Blumenhaus Sporrer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas/ holiday decor at one of the finest bakeries/ confectioneries (Heinemann - http://www.konditorei-heinemann.de)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light installation "Lichtbruecke" (Bridge of light: http://www.ebeling-licht.de/duesseldorf/)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Oh, I love the little reindeer twig topiary!


----------



## BagLadyT

roundandround said:


> View attachment 3894034



Awesome!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

More Christmas deco.


----------



## Mimmy

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3907431
> 
> More Christmas deco.



Ahh, very cute!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3907431
> 
> More Christmas deco.



OMG what store is that?  I need those!


----------



## Ludmilla

bagnshoofetish said:


> OMG what store is that?  I need those!


German tooling equipment supplier called Bauhaus.


----------



## Cams

raspberrypink said:


> Thank you! I'm sure you have a lot of fond memories of Singapore. Australia is such a beautiful place with so much to explore! Wish I'm there too!


I do like it here but it’s almost as if I led a piece of my heart over there.


----------



## Cams

Tonight at the beach.


----------



## Cams

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> From yesterdays stroll through the city. (Düsseldorf / Dusseldorf, NRW, Germany)
> 
> I fell in love with these. Offering from a local florist (Blumenhaus Sporrer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas/ holiday decor at one of the finest bakeries/ confectioneries (Heinemann - http://www.konditorei-heinemann.de)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light installation "Lichtbruecke" (Bridge of light: http://www.ebeling-licht.de/duesseldorf/)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I like this .


----------



## Cams

I am so in love with taking pics of the beach now in summer. Took this yesterday  this is the beach where I live a little walk down to the beach.


----------



## Traminer

Cams said:


> Tonight at the beach.



I 'd like to be there!


----------



## Cams

Traminer said:


> I 'd like to be there!


Come and visit Australia specially this time of the year is amazing. White sands blue water.


----------



## Traminer

Cams said:


> First time tried a yoga class on the beach. Was so hard specially the headstand so my instructor took a pic had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So grateful to be able to do this in such a beautiful place.



A great headstand!


----------



## bh4me

Merry Christmas everyone!

The kids are not the only one having fun this holiday  I have my own toy as well. Cheers!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Westfield San Francisco - Christmas tree chandelier.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

From yesterdays hunt for some french oysters. 

(Düsseldorf / Duesseldorf (Dusseldorf), NRW, Germany) - http://www.carlsplatz-markt.de/ - View from car park-deck.

On the left side, in the background you can spot "Wheel of vision" -> http://www.duesseldorf.riesenrad.info and one of the bridges to cross the Rhine.










Rhine.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Mimmy

Folk art.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Happy New Year Everyone! *_I live in the future as it's NYE tonight! _ *Catch you all in 2018!! *


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## CobaltBlu

Fun with Ospreys in San Jose del Cabo


----------



## Cams

CobaltBlu said:


> View attachment 3932424


Love this shot, I love butterflies. Visited a sanctuary a few days ago and also took this shot.


----------



## hers4eva

This is a Knock Out Rose from my flower garden


----------



## hers4eva

This is a cluster of Clematis from my flower garden


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was eating some of my favorite candies and happened to notice they matched my watch that day...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cams said:


> Love this shot, I love butterflies. Visited a sanctuary a few days ago and also took this shot.


 This is beautiful!


----------



## clu13

Monomvasia, Peloponnese/Southern Greece last week


----------



## letsgoshopn

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## letsgoshopn

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Zeusiee

Dotombori, Japan


----------



## Cams

The view from our bedroom resort here in Bali


----------



## clu13

Cabo San Lucas - late December 2017


----------



## Cams

The rock bar below amazing place we here today


----------



## SandyC1981

First one is of a pretty sunset from the other day..lovely evening. The last two are of my time in San Francisco back in March...my dog loved being at the beach.


----------



## SandyC1981

These were taken at the Japanese Tea Garden in Golden Gate Park...in San Fran. I can't wait to move to Cali at the end of the year!


----------



## SandyC1981

This was taken back in the Spring in North Texas....while visiting my college buddy. LOVE wildflowers!


----------



## LemonDrop

Christmas Evening.  Paris 2017


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning, San Francisco - Land's End



Last night - Bay Bridge


----------



## Mimmy

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, San Francisco - Land's End
> View attachment 3957012
> 
> 
> Last night - Bay Bridge
> View attachment 3957013



Beautiful, RuedeNesle! One of my favorite cities.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi Mimmy!

Thanks! One of mine too!


----------



## Selenet

Yesterday saw some cool balloons and took a helicopter ride [emoji2]


----------



## SandyC1981

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, San Francisco - Land's End
> View attachment 3957012
> 
> 
> Last night - Bay Bridge
> View attachment 3957013



My favorite U.S city!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandyC1981 said:


> My favorite U.S city!


I moved here almost four years ago and I still feel like I did when I first moved here. The views are breathtaking!


----------



## SandyC1981

Lucky you! I'd love to live there...but a tad too expensive!! I've been to Land's End...so beautiful!

Land's End



Chinatown-SF



Pier 39-SF


----------



## SandyC1981

These two were taken in Santa Cruz...love that place too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandyC1981 said:


> Lucky you! I'd love to live there...but a tad too expensive!! I've been to Land's End...so beautiful!
> 
> Land's End
> View attachment 3958651
> 
> 
> Chinatown-SF
> View attachment 3958652
> 
> 
> Pier 39-SF
> View attachment 3958660


I love your pictures!  I want to go to Santa Cruz. I've never been there. Yes, it is expensive to live here! I moved here to help my daughter take care of my three grandchildren in Oakland, and I'm blessed to also have my sister living in SF. I get to spend my weekends in the city, and my week enjoying the view from Oakland!
I hope you get a chance to visit again soon!


----------



## SandyC1981

I will be in SF in a few weeks..visiting. My boyfriend is originally from there and he loves being my tour guide. Santa Cruz is a hippy and down to earth place. Very charming!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandyC1981 said:


> I will be in SF in a few weeks..visiting. My boyfriend is originally from there and he loves being my tour guide. Santa Cruz is a hippy and down to earth place. Very charming!


That's wonderful! Have a great visit!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Today at the sea pool


----------



## SandyC1981

^Pretty! Where is this?


----------



## Straight-Laced

SandyC1981 said:


> ^Pretty! Where is this?


Australia - Sydney Northern Beaches


----------



## Mimmy

Straight-Laced said:


> Today at the sea pool
> 
> View attachment 3971083



Stunning photo, Straight_Laced! [emoji305]


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner last evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

Let me in ! NOW!


----------



## SWlife

Y’all set the photo skills bar high! Beautiful pics, everyone!


----------



## presvy

Japan,Hokkaido,Sapporo Ice festival


----------



## Blueberry12

Kitten for dinner...


----------



## daisychainz

When this happens


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Piinktulip

The Peninsula Hotel, Hong Kong


----------



## Pessie

First meteorological day of spring! - Derbyshire, England


----------



## clu13

Bottle service at the Cavalli Club in Dubai


----------



## ScottyGal

Dogs in the snow [emoji171] [emoji170]


----------



## clu13

waiting for French press


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Straight-Laced

Autumn flowering frangipani in my garden


----------



## guccilove

Foggy Golden Gate bridge this morning


----------



## Straight-Laced

Looking over the bay to Mt Warning NSW (Australia) from Wategos Beach, sugar cane burning nearby


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Junkenpo

Wainapanapa, Maui [emoji813]️


----------



## jehaga




----------



## letsgoshopn




----------



## ChangeMe

Carpathians


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Pessie

Baby blackbird on my garden birdbath, on a cold spring day  Derbyshire, England


----------



## Mimmy

Enjoying the view. [emoji41]


----------



## SandyC1981

letsgoshopn said:


> View attachment 4031206


Pretty...where is this??


----------



## SandyC1981

Taken today....a chubby caterpillar on my rue plant. There are so many of them on there right now...love watching them eat!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

A hawk on a tree behind our home.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## ceriseluster

Strawberry Taho


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ceriseluster said:


> View attachment 4043023
> 
> Strawberry Taho


Love that! I miss Baguio [emoji526][emoji268][emoji258]

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

From Daiso... too cute!!! [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyC1981

Not the best photo...from the other day..


----------



## Straight-Laced

Looking across Sydney from a light plane, Waverley Cemetery on the cliff edge in the foreground, city in the background.  Bushfire haze over everything.


----------



## Straight-Laced

SandyC1981 said:


> Not the best photo...from the other day..
> 
> View attachment 4051536


Good photo!   Nice contrast and textures and the flowers in the foreground look like butterflies.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Antigua.
	

		
			
		

		
	





(swam with these fellas)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Resting pelican at the beach yesterday.   
Shame about the poor quality phone pic, it's a beautiful big pelican, one of the regulars at this spot.


----------



## roundandround

Miss Poppy with her  avid fan!


----------



## taho




----------



## Straight-Laced

Sydney twilight May 28


----------



## Straight-Laced

roundandround said:


> Miss Poppy with her  avid fan!
> View attachment 4080218



Stunning colours!  That bee is so fuzzy and so cool


----------



## Ludmilla

An old door.


----------



## RuedeNesle

GO WARRIORS!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Un-retouched photo.  This rose was almost fluorescent!


----------



## ceriseluster

Intramuros


----------



## roundandround

Straight-Laced said:


> Stunning colours!  That bee is so fuzzy and so cool



Thank you! Since I'm so obsessed with flowers and bees (among other insects). 



Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4081785
> 
> An old door.


Pretty! One thing about me is; I also like taking pictures of DOORS lol


----------



## Ludmilla

roundandround said:


> Thank you! Since I'm so obsessed with flowers and bees (among other insects).
> 
> 
> Pretty! One thing about me is; I also like taking pictures of DOORS lol


I have to admit that I am an avid photographer of doors... I have pics of several. Glad that I am not the only one.  I was around with friend when I took this one and I got the side eyes.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Venetian Las Vegas...


----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## Straight-Laced

Winter . . .


----------



## daisychainz




----------



## taho




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## absolutpink

First picture is where I spend 50+ hours per week trying not cry . Second picture is my daily addiction to help me deal with the first picture


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Sferics




----------



## Sunshine mama

OH MY GOSH this is such a neat thread.  I'm so glad I found this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pond


----------



## ceriseluster

Makati view from my condo


----------



## RuedeNesle

On the bus yesterday morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Older pictures


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunrise


----------



## lilsweetie

One of my 3 cats on my tennis bag.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Sunshine mama

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4108790


Ooohh  the  strawberry print dress is so cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooohh  the  strawberry print dress is so cute!





Thanx. 
This is from the Traditional Swedish Midsummer celebration.


----------



## BindiBabe

Clouds across water.


----------



## carterazo

Sunset in Belize
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roses is glass vase


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Outside my back door.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Last night: Yerba Buena Gardens, San Francisco.


----------



## Sunshine mama

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> View attachment 4112583
> 
> 
> Outside my back door.


Beautiful!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pretty lime green bug


----------



## Sunshine mama

A hiding rabbit


----------



## GeorginaLavender

A rabbit not in hiding [emoji33][emoji33]

(I couldn’t capture a pic of the hawk that was about 6 feet away on the fence.  Luckily for the rabbit, it went into hiding before hawk came down for lunch.)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Full moon setting in shades of mauve yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4116620
> 
> Full moon setting in shades of mauve yesterday


Beautiful!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> View attachment 4112583
> 
> 
> Outside my back door.


So pretty! Look at those clusters of soon-to-be blooms! [emoji7]

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

At the vegetable terraces of Mt. Timbak in Atok, Benguet. My friends and our kids had a blast trekking for the first time! [emoji559]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Last of the blooms of the cherry blossoms for the summer. The trees were pretty young at 3 years old. Can't wait for them to become full-grown and experience Hanami Festival of our own here in the Philippines! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Comfort food
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BindiBabe

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4116620
> 
> Full moon setting in shades of mauve yesterday



Beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

San Francisco this morning at 11am, near the Salesforce building. The haze is a result of smoke from the Yolo County fires.


----------



## Tropigal3

Watching a youtube video.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tropigal3 said:


> View attachment 4119531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a youtube video.


This is exactly what I do when I see a human on TV.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dalmatian get together, Circular Quay Sydney


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My new espadrilles arrived yesterday. The brand is not affiliated and I did not even pay attention to the brand when I bought them.

DH: They have shoes for the #MeToo movement now?
Me: (???!!!! Didn't even notice what I had bought until that comment....)


----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## BindiBabe




----------



## Sunshine mama

Air fried chicken wings.


----------



## Pessie

Cat logic


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pessie said:


> Cat logic
> 
> View attachment 4123058


Your cat is very logical!


----------



## roundandround




----------



## carterazo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My new espadrilles arrived yesterday. The brand is not affiliated and I did not even pay attention to the brand when I bought them.[emoji2]
> 
> DH: They have shoes for the #MeToo movement now?
> Me: (???!!!! Didn't even notice what I had bought until that comment....)
> 
> View attachment 4120175


[emoji23]

I hope they're comfortable. I bought a pair of flats from that brand years ago. They were the most comfortable shoes ever! I haven't been able to find another pair as good as those.


----------



## carterazo

9/11 Memorial, NYC


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunrise 7/5/18 Atlantic Ocean
~Queen Mary 2

**green dot is from iPhone camera reflection


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4126725
> 
> 
> Sunrise 7/5/18 Atlantic Ocean
> ~Queen Mary 2
> 
> **green dot is from iPhone camera reflection


Breathtaking  GL! I hope you are having a cruisin' time! And I'm looking forward to some great pictures... perhaps even some 5fers !!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Breathtaking  GL! I hope you are having a cruisin' time! And I'm looking forward to some great pictures... perhaps even some 5fers !!!



Already back home—did not pay for WiFi on ship.  No 5-fers, too busy taking pics of everyone’s food, lol.


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Already back home—did not pay for WiFi on ship.  No 5-fers, too busy taking pics of everyone’s food, lol.


Welcome back!


----------



## BindiBabe

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4126725
> 
> 
> Sunrise 7/5/18 Atlantic Ocean
> ~Queen Mary 2
> 
> **green dot is from iPhone camera reflection



I love sunrise/sunset pics - calms me down. 
I live in a coastal city and took this sunset pic this evening. Got the same green iPhone dot; also the same sun


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BindiBabe said:


> I love sunrise/sunset pics - calms me down.
> I live in a coastal city and took this sunset pic this evening. Got the same green iPhone dot; also the same sun
> 
> View attachment 4127476



So lucky!!! I miss living near the beach (LA).

Nice pic[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4126883
> View attachment 4126884
> View attachment 4126885


This is truly amazing!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> This is truly amazing!!!



Thanks SM[emoji8][emoji8].  I was so exhausted from the constant activities, that it wasn’t until
I came home and looked at the pictures that I realized I have no idea who is the man (made from pics of boats/ships) in the mural, lol.

It’s not a good vacay unless you’re exhausted, right?  (And gain at least 5lbs)


----------



## SWlife

My “nerd on a plane” series. 
I don’t know why I take these....


----------



## BindiBabe

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thanks SM[emoji8][emoji8].  I was so exhausted from the constant activities, that it wasn’t until
> I came home and looked at the pictures that I realized I have no idea who is the man (made from pics of boats/ships) in the mural, lol.
> 
> It’s not a good vacay unless you’re exhausted, right?  (And gain at least 5lbs)



It's Samuel Cunard, who founded the Cunard Line


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thanks SM[emoji8][emoji8].  I was so exhausted from the constant activities, that it wasn’t until
> I came home and looked at the pictures that I realized I have no idea who is the man (made from pics of boats/ships) in the mural, lol.
> 
> It’s not a good vacay unless you’re exhausted, right?  (And gain at least 5lbs)



Now you need a real vacation!



gacats said:


> View attachment 4128015
> 
> 
> My “nerd on a plane” series.
> I don’t know why I take these....



I do the same all the time.  Then way later I delete most of them because they all look alike!



BindiBabe said:


> It's Samuel Cunard, who founded the Cunard Line



Thank you for that info!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Missin' our "Nemo".. It will be 1 year on July 27th when he finally said goodbye to us


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BindiBabe said:


> It's Samuel Cunard, who founded the Cunard Line



TPF knows all!!! I knew someone on here would know—thanks!!


----------



## raspberrypink

Found a smiley spider on my car. I know we shouldn't be deceived by looks so I'm wondering if it's poisonous? Any one knows?


----------



## redney

Zebra spider?? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_spider


----------



## raspberrypink

redney said:


> Zebra spider?? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_spider


Hmmm.... there's some resemblance, but zebra spider look more hairy? Plus the geographical description does not match as I live in hot Singapore


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunset from our deck without any filter! It was literally pink and purple!!!


----------



## SandyC1981

gacats said:


> View attachment 4128015
> 
> 
> My “nerd on a plane” series.
> I don’t know why I take these....


I love taking these kinda photos! I will post a couple here very shortly..


----------



## SandyC1981

Heading towards Oregon here back in March..




Landing in Los Angeles back in May..


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Sunset from our deck without any filter! It was literally pink and purple!!!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Amazing!!!!


----------



## carterazo

raspberrypink said:


> Hmmm.... there's some resemblance, but zebra spider look more hairy? Plus the geographical description does not match as I live in hot Singapore


It looks like the Hawaiian Happy Spider. (DS had it for a project some years ago. [emoji3] )


----------



## clu13

Rockland, Maine


----------



## clu13

Shades of Death trail, Hickory Run SP, Pennsylvania


----------



## Straight-Laced

clu13 said:


> View attachment 4131666
> 
> Shades of Death trail, Hickory Run SP, Pennsylvania


Waterfall addiction


----------



## Sunshine mama

clu13 said:


> View attachment 4131665
> 
> Rockland, Maine





clu13 said:


> View attachment 4131666
> 
> Shades of Death trail, Hickory Run SP, Pennsylvania



BREATHTAKING!!!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

clu13 said:


> View attachment 4131665
> 
> Rockland, Maine



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Lady Liberty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kusama exhibit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wrong place


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunday afternoon, on the bus passing Powell St, San Francisco. Closed to allow fans to celebrate France's World Cup Victory!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunset 2 nights ago.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Sunset 2 nights ago.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you RN! To boot, even the weather was beautiful!


----------



## shazzy quijano




----------



## Sunshine mama

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4138996


This place is so beautiful and peaceful looking!!


----------



## Pessie

Sometimes these two are so sweet together


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Sometimes these two are so sweet together
> View attachment 4139966



This is too adorable, Pessie! [emoji173]️


----------



## AntonellaRome

My city at sunset


----------



## carterazo

A sweet country road where we stayed.


----------



## Straight-Laced

A Wattlebird honeyeater enjoying my flowering aloe


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> A sweet country road where we stayed.
> View attachment 4145159


Indeed it is sweet and peaceful!! My DDs used to call the hay rolls huge toilet paper rolls!!!



Straight-Laced said:


> A Wattlebird honeyeater enjoying my flowering aloe
> 
> View attachment 4146534



So cute and sweet!


----------



## BindiBabe

The Worlds Most Expensive Photgraph 

1. Andreas Gursky: _“Rhein II”_ (1999)
$4,338,500  Christie’s New York, November 2011




Chromogenic color print face-mounted to Plexiglas, image: 73 x 143 in. (185.4 x 363.5 cm)
Number one from edition of six.

_“Gursky removed some of the elements that were damaging to the composition, like people and buildings, claiming that ‘a fictitious construction was required to provide an accurate image of a modern river.’ “_

https://www.slrlounge.com/2-most-expensive-photographs-in-the-world/

I just thought it interesting


----------



## Johnpauliegal

What my doggy did to my cats dish lol. She gets no respect lol.

She now has this dish.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Indeed it is sweet and peaceful!! My DDs used to call the hay rolls huge toilet paper rolls!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and sweet!


Your DD is right! They do look like giant tp rolls! I had never thought of them that way. [emoji23]


----------



## Sferics

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4138996


This is wonderfull...where is this place?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Heres 2 pictures of sunsets I took going to Bermuda a few months ago.  I took them with my iPhone.


----------



## BindiBabe

Johnpauliegal said:


> Heres 2 pictures of sunsets I took going to Bermuda a few months ago.  I took them with my iPhone.
> View attachment 4147693
> 
> View attachment 4147688



Simply beautiful. The second one with the water so calm.


----------



## BindiBabe

carterazo said:


> A sweet country road where we stayed.
> View attachment 4145159



Initially when I saw it for the first time, I thought the hay rolls looked like wine barrels!


----------



## carterazo

BindiBabe said:


> Initially when I saw it for the first time, I thought the hay rolls looked like wine barrels!


They do! [emoji3]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BindiBabe said:


> Simply beautiful. The second one with the water so calm.


Thank you. Yeah the water was so calm it was hard to believe we were traveling the waters in the cruise ship. But those sunsets were simply amazing.


----------



## roundandround

Natives selling their goods in Colca Canyon


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This is one of my favorite photos I took about 4 years ago. This picture was taken while in our car, waiting for the ducks to cross, on Mountain Avenue across from a farm in Cairo upstate New York.


----------



## dyyong

Giovanni’s scampi


----------



## Sunshine mama

dyyong said:


> View attachment 4153195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giovanni’s scampi


Yum!!!


----------



## BindiBabe

Visiting a Game Reserve a couple of years ago.  We were in a similar vehicle to the one you’re seeing but on this side of the lioness. It’s just so close.


----------



## SWlife

Local cemetery.


----------



## BindiBabe

Today, 8 August is International Cat Day


----------



## raspberrypink

Happy National Day Singapore! [emoji1215][emoji512][emoji175]


----------



## SWlife

My boy. 
I had eye surgery on Wednesday so he’s been taking care of me when DH is at work.


----------



## raspberrypink

gacats said:


> View attachment 4160406
> 
> 
> My boy.
> I had eye surgery on Wednesday so he’s been taking care of me when DH is at work.


Awww he's sweet! Hope you have a very speedy recovery from your surgery! [emoji173]


----------



## restricter




----------



## Rouge H

Did this house just land in OZ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

A purse I found! I'm going to give it to my youngest niece!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Last Saturday morning around 6:30am.  Riding on the Bay Bridge from Oakland to SF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunset


----------



## Rouge H

Butterfly way up high.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## GeorginaLavender

Palms Casino


----------



## ScottyGal

Received this lovely card today [emoji181]


----------



## SandyC1981

Sunset walk last night around my local lake..


----------



## dyyong

Starring at this picture trying to decide which one (or 2) to buy LOL


----------



## roundandround

St. Jesus Church, Cusco, Peru


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Picture taken from the airplane on the way to Mexico.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4173390


Beautiful! May I ask where this is from? Is it from HBS?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Picture taken from the airplane on the way to Mexico.
> View attachment 4179445


Amazing colors!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SandyC1981 said:


> View attachment 4177923
> 
> Sunset walk last night around my local lake..


Wow! Are they all ducks?


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! May I ask where this is from? Is it from HBS?


It is located in Germany. It is part of a pavillon in a park.


----------



## DaBish

Johnpauliegal said:


> Picture taken from the airplane on the way to Mexico.
> View attachment 4179445


Have fun! What part are you traveling to if you don't mind me asking? 
I've been to Cancun several times but haven't been anywhere else in Mexico.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> It is located in Germany. It is part of a pavillon in a park.


Thank you! It's beautiful!


----------



## DaBish

When a 3 year old paints her nails... Lol


----------



## Rouge H

The end of Summer Boo Hoo!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

DaBish said:


> Have fun! What part are you traveling to if you don't mind me asking?
> I've been to Cancun several times but haven't been anywhere else in Mexico.


Hi, sorry that was last year. I was going through pictures on my phone and thought it was a pretty view. 
Cancun is lovely, we’ve gone there about 4 times. This time we were going to the other side of the island in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## beige1

. 
In Ireland where they take their tea seriously!


----------



## SandyC1981

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Are they all ducks?



Yep!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Happy pics 
A precious family of Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoos stopped by my Banskia bush for a feed.
Two juveniles tucking in


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Straight-Laced said:


> Happy pics
> A precious family of Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoos stopped by my Banskia bush for a feed.
> Two juveniles tucking in
> View attachment 4181330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181331



This is such a happy picture[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Soothing aquamarine - the colour of the sea on a rainy day


----------



## Straight-Laced

GeorginaLavender said:


> This is such a happy picture[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


They're such gentle and playful wild birds - seeing or even just hearing them always makes my heart happy


----------



## joombo




----------



## Sunshine mama

joombo said:


>


Kahahahhahahhah!!!!! Sooooo funny. Thank you for posting this!!!!!


----------



## roundandround

I think this tastes good!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It’s a cool lmao 60 degrees and DH put on the fireplace lmao.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Nick Mason


----------



## Sunshine mama

Last night


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Last night



Gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine mama said:


> Last night


That sunset is gorgeous! [emoji173]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Early this morning


----------



## raspberrypink

Last night's thunderstorm...


----------



## Sunshine mama

raspberrypink said:


> Last night's thunderstorm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199126


How DID you get this picture. It's truly breathtaking!


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine mama said:


> How DID you get this picture. It's truly breathtaking!


Thanks! Actually I was using super slo-mo on my Note 9. Wish I could upload it but unfortunately the app doesn't support the format. The slow-mo shows the whole flash and drag / extension of the arm.... if you know what I mean.[emoji1] . Wanted to share so I just screen shot a section.


----------



## Sunshine mama

raspberrypink said:


> Thanks! Actually I was using super slo-mo on my Note 9. Wish I could upload it but unfortunately the app doesn't support the format. The slow-mo shows the whole flash and drag / extension of the arm.... if you know what I mean.[emoji1] . Wanted to share so I just screen shot a section.


Do you like the Note 9? Did you have the Note 8 previous to this? If so are there many/major differences?

Also...slo mo is a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you like the Note 9? Did you have the Note 8 previous to this? If so are there many/major differences?
> 
> Also...slo mo is a great idea! Thank you!


You can check out my Instagram Sunkistsunkissed for the slo-mo version. 

I had the Note 8 and now Note 9. To me the main update would be the bluetooth pen which can allow me to take selfies instead of putting on timer and run to a spot and trying to tidy my hair and smile.... all within that 10secs. The camera is also better. Plus I watch a lot of shows on my phone and the new note 9 has stereo sound with sounds coming out from two outlets. I'm loving my Note 9. I cant live without a S Pen. Cos I always need to pen down something...to do list, notes, thoughts etc. So that is my priority when choosing a phone. 

Are you considering note 9 as well? Do you have Note 8?


----------



## Sunshine mama

raspberrypink said:


> You can check out my Instagram Sunkistsunkissed for the slo-mo version.
> 
> I had the Note 8 and now Note 9. To me the main update would be the bluetooth pen which can allow me to take selfies instead of putting on timer and run to a spot and trying to tidy my hair and smile.... all within that 10secs. The camera is also better. Plus I watch a lot of shows on my phone and the new note 9 has stereo sound with sounds coming out from two outlets. I'm loving my Note 9. I cant live without a S Pen. Cos I always need to pen down something...to do list, notes, thoughts etc. So that is my priority when choosing a phone.
> 
> Are you considering note 9 as well? Do you have Note 8?


Thank you for your reply.  I have the note 8 and I also need my s pen. But I dont know if the new changes are justifiable for me. I don't think the remote pen function is necessary for me right now. And the sharper screen is not necessary now, since I cannot compare.  MaYbe if I had the two side by side it would be a different story. Since I can't compare the 2, I don't even know what I'm  missing.


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I have the note 8 and I also need my s pen. But I dont know if the new changes are justifiable for me. I don't think the remote pen function is necessary for me right now. And the sharper screen is not necessary now, since I cannot compare.  MaYbe if I had the two side by side it would be a different story. Since I can't compare the 2, I don't even know what I'm  missing.


The Note 8 is already a great phone. Note 9 is honestly incremental updates to a few components. I read that next year S10.... which means Note 10 will have radical changes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

raspberrypink said:


> The Note 8 is already a great phone. Note 9 is honestly incremental updates to a few components. I read that next year S10.... which means Note 10 will have radical changes.


I think I'm gonna wait for that anxiously!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning.  Sitting in the car watching planes land at LAS.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gladioli i got yesterday starting to bloom.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Gladioli i got yesterday starting to bloom.



Just Beautiful SM!!!!


----------



## joombo




----------



## Sunshine mama

joombo said:


>


So sweet AND precious AND funny!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Just Beautiful SM!!!!


Awwwwwwhhhhh. Thank you GL!


----------



## raspberrypink

joombo said:


>


That's soooo funny and cute! And you managed to get such a beautiful shot too, with the background bokeh and all! Love it. Made me lol.


----------



## carterazo

joombo said:


>


Adorable! [emoji3]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gladioli in full bloom now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Gladioli in full bloom now.


Those flowers are lovely!
Do you use a special camera?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Those flowers are lovely!
> Do you use a special camera?


Thank you! I love these flowers when they're in season.  And no. I just use my Samsung Note 8 phone with background blur.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I love these flowers when they're in season.  And no. I just use my Samsung Note 8 phone with background blur.


Your phone has a great camera!  Amazing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sitting by our little fire outside at our place at a campground in upstate New York.


----------



## Pessie

My bad cat on the birdbath  (he does have his own drinking bowl btw)


----------



## roundandround




----------



## Straight-Laced

_"Today on my adventures I seem to have come across some part of a hoarder's secret shoe stash."_


----------



## Pollie-Jean

early in the morning


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> early in the morning


Wow! A double rainbow!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 days ago in the morning.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

A mushroom grew in one of my tree gardens. I placed a water bottle next to it for size lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> A mushroom grew in one of my tree gardens. I placed a water bottle next to it for size lol.
> 
> View attachment 4217231


Oh my gosh!!! That is a huge one!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh!!! That is a huge one!



I know that’s crazy 
I’ve never seen anything like that before! It’s just a single mushroom all by itself. It’s looks kinda weird looking. 
I think I’m going to measure it later.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> I know that’s crazy
> I’ve never seen anything like that before! It’s just a single mushroom all by itself.* It’s looks kinda weird looking. *
> I think I’m going to measure it later.


I wonder if we're thinking the same thing! ( No I can't say it! )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> I wonder if we're thinking the same thing! ( No I can't say it! )



  Too funny lmao. 

Ok. I just measured the mushroom. 
It’s 7” wide by 9” tall.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Too funny lmao.
> 
> Ok. I just measured the mushroom.
> It’s 7” wide by 9” tall.
> 
> View attachment 4217507


WOW!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I know that’s crazy
> I’ve never seen anything like that before! It’s just a single mushroom all by itself. It’s looks kinda weird looking.
> I think I’m going to measure it later.


Had you seen this anywhere near before?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Had you seen this anywhere near before?


No not at all sunshine mama. On the left of my house are where my roses are and I just happened to turn to the left of the roses and saw it. (There’s always weeds growing in that area so I went to look to take out the weeds and I saw that beautiful  mushroom.). It’s like it appeared overnight lmao. (I hadn’t noticed it before. )

I went to touch it when I measured it. It appears to be fragile.   I like it a lot!!    Glad it didn’t break when I was measuring it.


----------



## Rouge H

Traveling through cotton fields.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4219450
> 
> Traveling through cotton fields.


Nice! Cotton in the sky and cotton on the ground!


----------



## Rouge H

Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## raspberrypink

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4221707
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow.


Love this picture! Every rainbow is a symbol of God's promise.


----------



## Rouge H

raspberrypink said:


> Love this picture! Every rainbow is a symbol of God's promise.



You are so correct❤️


----------



## raspberrypink

At a Chanel beauty event. The champagne was good!


----------



## roundandround

Johnpauliegal said:


> A mushroom grew in one of my tree gardens. I placed a water bottle next to it for size lol.
> 
> View attachment 4217231



That's huge! I love mushrooms lol


----------



## roundandround

12 October 07:45 on the way to work
The camera captured the color perfectly


----------



## Sunshine mama

This evening the backyard looked like this. Not a cloud in the sky and the weather was chilly and crisp.


----------



## SWlife

Went to San Antonio the other day. The Riverwalk.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## makeupbyomar

raspberrypink said:


> At a Chanel beauty event. The champagne was good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221967


I bet! The food looks yummy as well.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The view yesterday from the 62nd floor of the law offices of Osler, Hoskins & Harcourt. Doing a photoshoot for a law magazine.


----------



## renee_nyc

New York Sunset.

There’s no filter on that, just nature casting her glow.


----------



## makeupbyomar

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4231377
> 
> 
> New York Sunset.
> 
> There’s no filter on that, just nature casting her glow.


Wow! 
This would look great enlarged and framed on a huge wall.


----------



## Mimmy

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4231377
> 
> 
> New York Sunset.
> 
> There’s no filter on that, just nature casting her glow.



Amazing photo!


----------



## renee_nyc

makeupbyomar said:


> Wow!
> This would look great enlarged and framed on a huge wall.





Mimmy said:


> Amazing photo!



Thanks! That was one of those times I was wishing I had a real camera with me. [emoji6]


----------



## shazzy quijano

I enjoy this thread a lot. Here’s a pic I’d like to share. It’s inside a preserved house of our national hero.


----------



## cheermom09

Spokane, WA on Saturday. Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

Stunning!


----------



## carterazo

cheermom09 said:


> View attachment 4232051
> View attachment 4232053
> View attachment 4232054
> 
> 
> Spokane, WA on Saturday. Amazingly beautiful!


Stunning!


----------



## Rouge H

Country store in the Appalachian Mountain range.


----------



## pukasonqo

breakfast at spice alley in sydney
it used to be a brewery when i lived in the area and now there are restaurants and luxury apartments


----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## Johnpauliegal

I took a picture of Birds on a wire. 
I counted 31


----------



## Straight-Laced

Raw rocks.  Neon fluorite, crystal quartz, chrysoprase and aquamarine.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Swimming in a natural rock pool on the edge of the ocean... JOY


----------



## Straight-Laced

cheermom09 said:


> View attachment 4232051
> View attachment 4232053
> View attachment 4232054
> 
> 
> Spokane, WA on Saturday. Amazingly beautiful!


Magic


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I took a picture of Birds on a wire.
> I counted 31
> View attachment 4244821


They are so cute! Those birds on a wire are always amazing and interesting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

When the sun hits the trees at a certain angle....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> When the sun hits the trees at a certain angle....


Hi SM!
Beautiful! That's what I miss about living Illinois! (But I don't miss the season that comes after that! )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Beautiful! That's what I miss about living Illinois! (But I don't miss the season that comes after that! )


Well hello R de N! Hahaha! I know what you mean. I really think the red and yellow leaves are a warning to us that something is about to hit us hard!


----------



## carterazo

Couldn't resist this beauty.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> When the sun hits the trees at a certain angle....



So Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

To the poster above with the birds—I normally don’t even notice all the birds on the wires.  I looked up today on the way to a restaurant—so many[emoji33][emoji33].  This one is for you!!

A very grey and gloomy day in Dallas, Texas—birds: no big deal—let’s just hang out on some wires waiting for lightning and rain[emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## Sunshine mama

This morning I realized the intensity of the red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This morning I realized the intensity of the red!


WOW!  Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW!  Beautiful!


I knew you would like it!!!


----------



## taho

cool building


----------



## taho




----------



## Sunshine mama

Snow next to fall leaves.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Snow next to fall leaves.



Wow[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Wow[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Most of the trees have let go of their leaves but not this soldier!


----------



## essiedub

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4231377
> 
> 
> New York Sunset.
> 
> There’s no filter on that, just nature casting her glow.


Absolutely Gorgeous !


----------



## RuedeNesle

I took this picture Friday afternoon around 2:30pm. This is what Oakland looked like with the smoke from the "Camp Fire". Normally you can see SF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I took this picture Friday afternoon around 2:30pm. This is what Oakland looked like with the smoke from the "Camp Fire". Normally you can see SF.
> View attachment 4250465


Yikes! The photo is eerily beautiful, but yikes!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yikes! The photo is eerily beautiful, but yikes!


Hi SM!
I know exactly what you mean! I agree!


----------



## essiedub

gacats said:


> View attachment 3839152
> 
> 
> Final approach. City of Angels.


Love that view! Did you do this with a filter?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I was shopping today   Go figure lol and noticed the clouds were like “anything goes” in formation that I just had to take a photo.


----------



## SWlife

essiedub said:


> Love that view! Did you do this with a filter?



Yes, but cannot remember which one. Taken with my iPhone. 
Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> I took this picture Friday afternoon around 2:30pm. This is what Oakland looked like with the smoke from the "Camp Fire". Normally you can see SF.
> View attachment 4250465


Wow that’s so terrible about the campfire wild fires. I feel so bad for those who’s lives have been lost.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow that’s so terrible about the campfire wild fires. I feel so bad for those who’s lives have been lost.


It's very sad. As of yesterday 76 people have died, and 1,300 are still unaccounted for. I pray that a large majority of those unaccounted for are alive and just have no way of contacting loved ones at this point.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I brought my daughter-in-law and my 8 month old grandson to a mommy and me class. After that I brought her to Whole Foods in the Smith Haven Mall. 

Being gone for only 20 minutes, this is what I came back to find. 






Nothing was taken but now I had to call and wait for the police and call my insurance company. 
I also had to call hubby to come and bring them home because now my car wasn’t safe for them to go home in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> It's very sad. As of yesterday 76 people have died, and 1,300 are still unaccounted for. I pray that a large majority of those unaccounted for are alive and just have no way of contacting loved ones at this point.


I didn't want to "like" this post but there ia no "sad" choice.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I brought my daughter-in-law and my 8 month old grandson to a mommy and me class. After that I brought her to Whole Foods in the Smith Haven Mall.
> 
> Being gone for only 20 minutes, this is what I came back to find.
> 
> View attachment 4258444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258445
> 
> Nothing was taken but now I had to call and wait for the police and call my insurance company.
> I also had to call hubby to come and bring them home because now my car wasn’t safe for them to go home in.


Oh my gosh! I hope everything turns out fine! I hope you guys are safe!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't want to "like" this post but there ia no "sad" choice.


Hi SM,
I know what you mean!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I brought my daughter-in-law and my 8 month old grandson to a mommy and me class. After that I brought her to Whole Foods in the Smith Haven Mall.
> 
> Being gone for only 20 minutes, this is what I came back to find.
> 
> View attachment 4258444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258445
> 
> Nothing was taken but now I had to call and wait for the police and call my insurance company.
> I also had to call hubby to come and bring them home because now my car wasn’t safe for them to go home in.


I'm so sorry this happened! I'm glad nothing was missing, but the violation and inconvenience is bad enough. I'm glad your hubby was able to take your DIL and grandson home.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I brought my daughter-in-law and my 8 month old grandson to a mommy and me class. After that I brought her to Whole Foods in the Smith Haven Mall.
> 
> Being gone for only 20 minutes, this is what I came back to find.
> 
> View attachment 4258444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258445
> 
> Nothing was taken but now I had to call and wait for the police and call my insurance company.
> I also had to call hubby to come and bring them home because now my car wasn’t safe for them to go home in.



Omgeee!!!! So sorry this happened to you!!!
Why are some people so awful?!?!  Esp around the holidays!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Since nothing was taken, do you guys think the perpetrator first broke the window to see what was in the car?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! I hope everything turns out fine! I hope you guys are safe!


Thank you my dear. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Since nothing was taken, do you guys think the perpetrator first broke the window to see what was in the car?



I dropped my DIL in front of the store while I looked for a spot. When my grandson woke up, which was about 5 minutes later, I took the car seat out of the car (we forgot the carriage) and walked into the store which was a few yards way. The perp probably seen me leave.

Now I wasn’t in the store too long. I’m thinking maybe they broke the window and couldn’t get anything out from the car because we came back too soon. My DILs bag (use usually uses her NFMM, but used a regular diaper bag for the mommy & me class) was still on the floor of the drivers side back seat and a few bags from shopping were still in the trunk.

My doors were still locked.

This is so very disturbing. And there are no cameras in the area. Puts a damper on everything.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so sorry this happened! I'm glad nothing was missing, but the violation and inconvenience is bad enough. I'm glad your hubby was able to take your DIL and grandson home.


Thank you my dear. 
Yeah he was a half hour away and then he dropped them off which was a half hour from where we were. I can’t even go shopping. It turns out since I want an OEM Chevy window (it’s a new car, 2017 Chevy Trax) so I would like original parts. They said I will have to wait at least 5 days.



GeorginaLavender said:


> Omgeee!!!! So sorry this happened to you!!!
> Why are some people so awful?!?!  Esp around the holidays!!!


Thank you my dear. 
I know it’s horrible.
Yeah it kinda messes up plans because now I don’t want to go anywhere with a broken window.  I have a black garbage bag on the window.

The window would’ve been fixed today but I want original parts since it’s a new car, so I have to wait at least 5 days.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

You know it’s crazy. Sometimes I leave my designer bag in my car in a tote on the floor and just take out my wallet. Never again. Everything’s coming with me now. 

I guess things like this will happen during the holidays; especially in malls, hoping the perp will score. 

It’s funny, I moved from Brooklyn to Long Island never had any issues there. 

I guess the city has more security and the suburbs are more laid back.


----------



## DaBish

I'm so sorry that happened! I am really glad that you and your Dil and baby were not in the car or walking up to it when it happened though. Last year there were some issues at a local mall here, a lady caught a guy breaking into her car and he struck her with a hammer. 
I had to go in that mall to purchase my son a steam machine ( video game set) and the security guards walked me out because of the dollar amount. It's a shame we have to live this and worry about this type of thing. 
I'm really glad you are safe though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> *You know it’s crazy. Sometimes I leave my designer bag in my car in a tote on the floor and just take out my wallet. Never again. Everything’s coming with me now. *
> 
> I guess things like this will happen during the holidays; especially in malls, hoping the perp will score.
> 
> It’s funny, I moved from Brooklyn to Long Island never had any issues there.
> 
> I guess the city has more security and the suburbs are more laid back.



I hear a lot of people say they leave their big bag in the car and grab their wristlet. Every time I hear it I cringe because I know it's what thieves are hoping for. I saw a youtube video a year or so ago from a then local Dallas sports reporter. She left her Gucci tote in her car when she visited a school and when she came out her window had been broken and her Gucci tote was gone. She thought she was "safe" because it was a school parking lot. A lot Starbucks in the Oakland area have signs posted inside, warning people not to leave anything in their car. Once I pulled in the parking lot just as someone had discovered their window was smashed. Once the police were already there filling out a report when I pulled in. And a few times I've been there and would see broken glass in the parking lot where someone had been broken into earlier. (Most Starbucks in Oakland don't have a drive-thru so you have to go in.) That's all year round, but this time of the year is especially bad!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you my dear.
> Yeah he was a half hour away and then he dropped them off which was a half hour from where we were. I can’t even go shopping. It turns out since I want an OEM Chevy window (it’s a new car, 2017 Chevy Trax) so I would like original parts. They said I will have to wait at least 5 days.
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear.
> I know it’s horrible.
> Yeah it kinda messes up plans because now I don’t want to go anywhere with a broken window.  I have a black garbage bag on the window.
> 
> The window would’ve been fixed today but I want original parts since it’s a new car, so I have to wait at least 5 days.



JPGal,

Like everyone else on this thread, I’m so glad that you, DIL, and baby are ok!!!  That’s the most important!!  A broken window is awful anytime of the year, but esp awful around the holidays since there’s so much going on already.

Years ago, my friend and I had our purses stolen from her trunk in downtown Austin around Easter while studying at Starbucks.  The perp probably saw us putting our bags in the trunk, and we thought we were being cautious.  Also, criminals do not take holidays off!!

But because of this experience, I try parking as close to the store as possible (foot traffic) and not leave anything of value in my car.

I hope your car gets fixed soon, and you don’t let some awful person dampen your holiday spirit!!

Hugs to you and your loved ones—Happy Thanksgiving[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.

P.s. really wish there were cameras so the perp(s) can be punished!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GeorginaLavender said:


> JPGal,
> 
> Like everyone else on this thread, I’m so glad that you, DIL, and baby are ok!!!  That’s the most important!!  A broken window is awful anytime of the year, but esp awful around the holidays since there’s so much going on already.
> 
> Years ago, my friend and I had our purses stolen from her trunk in downtown Austin around Easter while studying at Starbucks.  The perp probably saw us putting our bags in the trunk, and we thought we were being cautious.  Also, criminals do not take holidays off!!
> 
> But because of this experience, I try parking as close to the store as possible (foot traffic) and not leave anything of value in my car.
> 
> I hope your car gets fixed soon, and you don’t let some awful person dampen your holiday spirit!!
> 
> Hugs to you and your loved ones—Happy Thanksgiving[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> 
> P.s. really wish there were cameras so the perp(s) can be punished!!!


Aww thank you sweetheart. 

I am so sorry this happened to you a few years back. It’s so terrible when things like this happen. Puts a damper on your holiday spirit.

And yes you are right, we are thankful we weren’t harmed.

You know I was thinking, as you mentioned, they probably saw us leave the car but caught them short by coming out early. I guess they figured we would be awhile holding a baby. There was stuff in the trunk along with the baby bag in the car. Glad they didn’t get anything.

I wasn’t parked far away. I was parked in the 4th row. It’s a humongous parking lot. But I did notice my car was parked further in and probably hidden. Next time I park I’ll make sure the butt of my car is sticking out. Lol

I was parked by petco (had no cameras) Whole Foods was to the right which had cameras. 

Thank you for your thoughts and Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family also.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> I hear a lot of people say they leave their big bag in the car and grab their wristlet. Every time I hear it I cringe because I know it's what thieves are hoping for. I saw a youtube video a year or so ago from a then local Dallas sports reporter. She left her Gucci tote in her car when she visited a school and when she came out her window had been broken and her Gucci tote was gone. She thought she was "safe" because it was a school parking lot. A lot Starbucks in the Oakland area have signs posted inside, warning people not to leave anything in their car. Once I pulled in the parking lot just as someone had discovered their window was smashed. Once the police were already there filling out a report when I pulled in. And a few times I've been there and would see broken glass in the parking lot where someone had been broken into earlier. (Most Starbucks in Oakland don't have a drive-thru so you have to go in.) That's all year round, but this time of the year is especially bad!


Thank you for your words of wisdom and stories. 
 Wow. Gives me a big heads up. I’m always leaving stuff in my car. I’m also the one leaving my designer bag in the car hidden in a tote. Not anymore. 
Thank you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you for your words of wisdom and stories.
> Wow. Gives me a big heads up. I’m always leaving stuff in my car. I’m also the one leaving my designer bag in the car hidden in a tote. Not anymore.
> Thank you.


You're welcome!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

DaBish said:


> I'm so sorry that happened! I am really glad that you and your Dil and baby were not in the car or walking up to it when it happened though. Last year there were some issues at a local mall here, a lady caught a guy breaking into her car and he struck her with a hammer.
> I had to go in that mall to purchase my son a steam machine ( video game set) and the security guards walked me out because of the dollar amount. It's a shame we have to live this and worry about this type of thing.
> I'm really glad you are safe though.


Thank you my dear.  
Aww that’s horrible about the woman. Scary. Yes it’s terrible how we sometimes have to live in fear during the holidays. I guess that’s another good reason why I do most of my shopping online. 

Thank you.


----------



## DaBish

When it happened here, the guy was caught. He said " some people have so much and I have so little! What's it to them? They have it! " 
His reasoning sounded like something a 4 year old would come up with but sadly a lot of crooks feel that way and don't see a problem with committing crimes . They think that because the victim wasn't hurt and that they financially can afford the loss that it makes it somehow okay. 
If he had stole a ham to feed his family then I'd probably agree with him but breaking into cars with a hammer and striking people just isn't okay. 
This whole ordeal could've ended so badly that I'm just glad you guys are physically unharmed. It's a crazy world out there and sadly some people don't see any issue with taking things that don't belong to them.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you guys for your concern and thoughts. It’s greatly appreciated. 

On a happier note. Check out the baby pineapple I picked up at the store today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Taken last week. Tuesday around 5:15am. Quick picture taken at a red light, looking out the window on an Uber ride back to Oakland.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Awesome.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my brand new everlasting lipstick... lasted a whole 30 minutes


----------



## restricter

Sunrise at Heathrow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

restricter said:


> View attachment 4259795
> 
> 
> Sunrise at Heathrow.


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Narnanz

Must be a rally on in my hometown...lots of these beauties around.


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you guys for your concern and thoughts. It’s greatly appreciated.
> 
> On a happier note. Check out the baby pineapple I picked up at the store today.
> 
> View attachment 4259586


I've never seen one before.  It's  so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting the candles ready for Christmas.


----------



## SWlife

Going to miss these country roads when we move.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning on the Bay Bridge in Uber on the way to Oakland from SF. Rainbow over the bay.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning on the Bay Bridge in Uber on the way to Oakland from SF. Rainbow over the bay.
> 
> View attachment 4267412


Beautiful RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful RN!


Thanks SM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning. One of those clear days when you can even see the Golden Gate Bridge in the distance!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning. One of those clear days when you can even see the Golden Gate Bridge in the distance!
> 
> View attachment 4269078


What a gorgeous day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous day!


Hi SM!
It is! After almost two weeks of smoke and air quality alerts, I don't take days like this for granted.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> It is! After almost two weeks of smoke and air quality alerts, I don't take days like this for granted.


I don't take any gorgeous day for granted either.  This is today for me and many many many more days ahead like this. At least there is no blizzard in the forecast.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't take any gorgeous day for granted either.  This is today for me and many many many more days ahead like this. At least there is no blizzard in the forecast.


I know what you mean! I'm happy there's not blizzard in your forecast.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't take any gorgeous day for granted either.  This is today for me and many many many more days ahead like this. At least there is no blizzard in the forecast.





RuedeNesle said:


> I know what you mean! I'm happy there's not blizzard in your forecast.



The only good blizzard is the one at Dairy Queen [emoji39][emoji39]—someone had to say it [emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> The only good blizzard is the one at Dairy Queen [emoji39][emoji39]—someone had to say it [emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> The only good blizzard is the one at Dairy Queen [emoji39][emoji39]—someone had to say it [emoji6][emoji6].


For sure!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

yesterday’s storm in sydney, i could hear the hail in the roof of the cab


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> yesterday’s storm in sydney, i could hear the hail in the roof of the cab


Ohhh! Hail is scary.


----------



## Johnpauliegal




----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4286547


Have fun!


----------



## Rouge H

Waiting for Santa


----------



## RuedeNesle

Monday, December 17th. Waiting for a bus on Stevenson, off Market Street.


----------



## pukasonqo

The old shark tower in Redhead Beach, Newcastle (Australia).
My partner grew up across this beach and his dad used to surf here


----------



## bagnshoofetish

A little Christmas morning pistachio muffin and chocolate mint with coffee [emoji1360]


----------



## renee_nyc

This pillow that belongs to my niece. We were watching an emotional movie and called it our emotional support pillow. It’s supposed to be a unicorn


----------



## RuedeNesle

Riding from Oakland to SF this morning around 6:30am. View from the Bay Bridge. Embarcadero Center with their Holiday lights.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday, December 17th. Waiting for a bus on Stevenson, off Market Street.
> View attachment 4289047


Cool angle RN!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cabbages


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just kidding. They are brussel sprouts.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool angle RN!


Thanks SM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Just kidding. They are brussel sprouts.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Just kidding. They are brussel sprouts.



You actually had me fooled for 3 seconds—then I read this post, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

View from one of my bus stops this morning.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> View from one of my bus stops this morning.
> View attachment 4291988



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Me too!


----------



## BelieveinATL

The neighborhood Christmas Tree of Alys Beach in Northwest FL. [emoji857]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Crisp cold beautiful late afternoon backyard  pic.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Took this picture tonight in my backyard.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Just kidding. They are brussel sprouts.


I knew that!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Took this picture tonight in my backyard.
> 
> View attachment 4298206


This looks like a painting!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> This looks like a painting!!!


Thank you. . I happened to look out the sliding doors in the family room and I was amazed. I’ve never seen such a beautiful unusual color of the sky that I just had to take a picture.  

Now when I was on vacation in April going to Bermuda I took a picture with my phone of the sunset. Talking about painting!!  I was amazed that I had a print made up.   I actually have a few different images.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. . I happened to look out the sliding doors in the family room and I was amazed. I’ve never seen such a beautiful unusual color of the sky that I just had to take a picture.
> 
> Now when I was on vacation in April going to Bermuda I took a picture with my phone of the sunset. Talking about painting!!  I was amazed that I had a print made up.   I actually have a few different images.
> View attachment 4298237


Beautiful! Btw, the waves look like skin magnified under a microscope!!!! Kind of like earth's skin?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! Btw, the waves look like skin magnified under a microscope!!!! Kind of like earth's skin?



Thank you my dear.
Microscope  too funny! Lol.
Sorry. Couldn’t resist.
Private joke 
No disrespect. 

Wow. Never realized that. I like your train of thought.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you my dear.
> Microscope  too funny! Lol.
> Sorry. Couldn’t resist.
> Private joke
> No disrespect.
> 
> Wow. Never realized that. I like your train of thought.


No disrespect taken! But now I wonder what that private joke is all about??????


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> No disrespect taken! But now I wonder what that private joke is all about??????


It’s really nothing. It has to do with microscopes. I find that when anyone finds the tiniest flaw on a bag they must be putting them under a microscope. That’s why I had to laugh when you mentioned microscopes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> It’s really nothing. It has to do with microscopes. I find that when anyone finds the tiniest flaw on a bag they must be putting them under a microscope. That’s why I had to laugh when you mentioned microscopes.


Omg! I know exactly what you mean!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Little bit of gardening in the weekend...just a few herbs and lettuce at the backdoor.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Apples


----------



## Sunshine mama

Apples.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Apples.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Backyard today.


----------



## frick&frack

Sunshine mama said:


> Backyard today.



It’s picturesque [emoji300]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thought of @Johnpauliegal when I walked past Crate &Barrel this morning. They are doing a tribute to the Beatles. You can purchase wall hangings of iconic photos. Looking at the pictures brought back fond memories.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> Thought of @Johnpauliegal when I walked past Crate &Barrel this morning. They are doing a tribute to the Beatles. You can purchase wall hangings of iconic photos. Looking at the pictures brought back fond memories.
> View attachment 4303556
> View attachment 4303559


Omg. I love it!!  
Thank you for posting this!  

Where is that at, in Manhattan?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. I love it!!
> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> Where is that at, in Manhattan?


Hi!
You're welcome! 
It's on O'farrell and Stockton Streets in San Francisco.


----------



## Narnanz

Newly painted on this building as part of the Seawalls promotion.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Love this Rembrandt picture.


----------



## RuedeNesle

The old and the new!


----------



## Narnanz

Tugs getting this big fella into position to load up with logs.


----------



## Narnanz

Dragon in a glitter globe.


----------



## pukasonqo

My 15 yr old cat passed away last Wednesday due to limphoma...we chose to let her go by putting her to sleep at home sorrounded by those who loved her and whom she loved


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> The old and the new!
> View attachment 4304423



Big Love for this pic [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> The old and the new!
> View attachment 4304423


A beautiful juxtaposition! New cannot be called new unless there is the old!


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> Big Love for this pic [emoji7][emoji7]


Hi GL! Thanks! 


Sunshine mama said:


> A beautiful juxtaposition! New cannot be called new unless there is the old!


Hi SM! 
Thanks! The "old" is 140 New (irony ) Montgomery. It was opened as The Pacific Telephone & Telegraph Company Building, May 30, 1925. The "new" is the Salesforce Tower opened January 8, 2018, 93 years later.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Our first blizzard.  The front porch steps have disappeared.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Our first blizzard.  The front porch steps have disappeared.


It's so beautiful! I love untouched snow! And that's deep! Whoever's shoveling the porch (that used to be my DH, not me!), please be safe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> It's so beautiful! I love untouched snow! And that's deep! Whoever's shoveling the porch (that used to be my DH, not me!), please be safe!


Thank you RN! Dh shoveled this morning since plow service couldn't get to our house until 12pm, and we needed to go to church.  But the church got canceled after he was done plowing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RN! Dh shoveled this morning since plow service couldn't get to our house until 12pm, and we needed to go to church.  But the church got canceled after he was done plowing!


What timing!  I hope DH is resting, and I hope both of you enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you.  That's exactly what he is doing!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Omg it’s supposed to be a red wolf moon tonight. Can’t wait. Hope to get an image on my phone.
So far this is what I got.


----------



## SWlife

Here’s the best I could do with the red wolf moon, glad I saw it in person anyway.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got one too.


----------



## SWlife

Sunshine mama said:


> I got one too.



Yours is so good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gacats said:


> Yours is so good! Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome! My DD took the picture though.


----------



## chowlover2

Thank you Ladies for your pics of the Red Wolf moon. I live in PA and went out twice. The weather is bitter here, in the teens and with the wind chill it is in the -digits. The moon was large and white both times I looked so I am grateful for your pics. Does anyone know how rare they are? I don't remember ever hearing of one before this. Maybe the weather will be warm next go round!


----------



## Straight-Laced

That moon is such a sight !!! 
No red wolf moon in Australia, but more of the long hot summer ahead.   
I went swimming in the sea lake this morning to cool off.


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> My 15 yr old cat passed away last Wednesday due to limphoma...we chose to let her go by putting her to sleep at home sorrounded by those who loved her and whom she loved


My condolences on your loss


----------



## SWlife

pukasonqo said:


> My 15 yr old cat passed away last Wednesday due to limphoma...we chose to let her go by putting her to sleep at home sorrounded by those who loved her and whom she loved



I’m so sorry.


----------



## chowlover2

Straight-Laced said:


> That moon is such a sight !!!
> No red wolf moon in Australia, but more of the long hot summer ahead.
> I went swimming in the sea lake this morning to cool off.
> 
> View attachment 4317942


Gorgeous! I wish I were there right now!


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> My condolences on your loss



thank you, she was awesome


----------



## pukasonqo

gacats said:


> I’m so sorry.



thank you, she is my avatar and i think i won’t change that pic! she was a great companion, a bit opinionated but...[emoji173]️


----------



## Straight-Laced

After losing her Mum this dear little brushtail possum joey found her way to me in the garden a few days ago.  Should have still been in Mama's pouch but now she is being fostered by wonderful wildlife carers.


----------



## Narnanz

Nice morning here...it it's gonna heat up.


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Nice morning here...it it's gonna heat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326923


It was below zero in PA this AM...
So jealous...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some happy roses.


----------



## SWlife

Sunshine mama said:


> Some happy roses.



They’re gorgeous, I love them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gacats said:


> They’re gorgeous, I love them.


Thank you.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Some happy roses.


Ive always wanted to do that trick with the white rose you splice and put into 3 or 4 different colours.


----------



## chowlover2

Sunshine mama said:


> Some happy roses.


You're giving me life from the Polar Vortex!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> You're giving me life from the Polar Vortex!


I'm glad!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> Some happy roses.


That pink is just beautiful.
I can almost smell them ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> That pink is just beautiful.
> I can almost smell them ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


>


Hi SM!
Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Beautiful!


Hi!! Thank you RN!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Narnanz said:


> Nice morning here...it it's gonna heat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326923



I had to see where you lived because here in Los Angeles it’s raining and we’re getting snow in our local mountains!  Half our country is freezing!

Enjoy your beautiful weather! [emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gacats said:


> Here’s the best I could do with the red wolf moon, glad I saw it in person anyway.





Sunshine mama said:


> I got one too.



Great pictures.  Thanks. 

After telling others about the eclipse, I wound up missing it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The flowers have bloomed. The white roses are much bigger and fuller.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> The flowers have bloomed. The white roses are much bigger and fuller.


They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> They are absolutely beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The flowers have bloomed. The white roses are much bigger and fuller.


Beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

Sunshine mama said:


> The flowers have bloomed. The white roses are much bigger and fuller.


Gorgeous!


----------



## pukasonqo

on my way to work
i did use filters to enhance the colours


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> The flowers have bloomed. The white roses are much bigger and fuller.


These are so beautiful and sweet!


----------



## tealocean

pukasonqo said:


> on my way to work
> i did use filters to enhance the colours
> View attachment 4333936


Very neat!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Look like the sky’s on fire in my backyard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Look like the sky’s on fire in my backyard.
> View attachment 4334892


I love that!! It looks like you get some cool sunsets!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> on my way to work
> i did use filters to enhance the colours
> View attachment 4333936


This is a really cool photo, but can you explain what it is? Sorry if I'm the only dense one here!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

tealocean said:


> Very neat!



thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really cool photo, but can you explain what it is? Sorry if I'm the only dense one here!!!



oh, is the reflection of buildings on a pool of rain water [emoji74]
and here are a storm cell over sydney on friday and yesterday’s moon


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> oh, is the reflection of buildings on a pool of rain water [emoji74]
> 
> 
> and here are a storm cell over sydney on friday and yesterday’s moon
> View attachment 4336014
> View attachment 4336015



Beautiful!! And thank you for the explanation.


----------



## pukasonqo

sunset in sydney
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4341109


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> sunset in sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341109


Can't see the picture


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today as I was coming back from a mommy and me class with my DIL and grandson, I had to wait for the geese to cross.   Although I was driving, I just had to take a picture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today as I was coming back from a mommy and me class with my DIL and grandson, I had to wait for the geese to cross.   Although I was driving, I just had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 4341630


Awwww! What a beautiful Valentine's Day gift!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More flowers.


----------



## Rouge H

Roosters in Key West-


----------



## carterazo

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today as I was coming back from a mommy and me class with my DIL and grandson, I had to wait for the geese to cross. [emoji38]  Although I was driving, I just had to take a picture. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4341630


So sweet!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> More flowers.


Beautiful!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Riding Into the wild blue wonder. 
Hubby was driving.


Coming back from the cemetery, paying our respects to our parents who have passed long ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Riding Into the wild blue wonder.
> Hubby was driving.
> View attachment 4345701
> 
> Coming back from the cemetery, paying our respects to our parents who have passed long ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4343086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roosters in Key West-


I wonder what he's thinking about! He looks so serious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> I wonder what he's thinking about! He looks so serious.




Too funny!  You crack me up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Too funny!  You crack me up.


Doesn't he look like he wants to be on the other side?


----------



## joombo




----------



## Sunshine mama

joombo said:


>


O OOO M G!!!!


----------



## carterazo

joombo said:


>


[emoji1]   Love it!  Looks like fun. [emoji3]


----------



## Sunshine mama

???


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's snowing


----------



## joombo




----------



## Sunshine mama

joombo said:


>


Did you take this picture? It is really nice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bird life in my garden : rainbow lorikeet takes a bath and a kookaburra attempts to photobomb


----------



## Pessie

Comfy beasties


----------



## Straight-Laced

I love the way native Pigface plant sprawls over sand dunes, it's indigenous to my area and birds and bees enjoy it too


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Summerfeels in our part of the world.


----------



## kbell

Big hawk hanging outside in the rain...


----------



## kbell

Hard to see but these are 2 panicked deer running along the side of the road this am trying desperately to go right but the fence is in the way...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> ???


Must’ve been really hungry.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Pessie said:


> Comfy beasties
> View attachment 4369258


Awww so adorable.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

What is it with me with birds on a wire.  Taken today. Beautiful blue sky.


----------



## pukasonqo

on my way to work


----------



## Narnanz

Just saw this hanging under someone's car...made me laugh.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I took the middle photo.  The other 2 were posted online.
We’ve   had so much rain in SoCal this year the desert and mountain blooms are psychedelic!  I drove by the poppy fields and people were parking in the emergency lane on the freeway, hopping the fence and hiking all over them.  It was surreal.
Going to Joshua Tree this week to check out the blooms there.  Will post photos!


----------



## chowlover2

bagnshoofetish said:


> I took the middle photo.  The other 2 were posted online.
> We’ve   had so much rain in SoCal this year the desert and mountain blooms are psychedelic!  I drove by the poppy fields and people were parking in the emergency lane on the freeway, hopping the fence and hiking all over them.  It was surreal.
> Going to Joshua Tree this week to check out the blooms there.  Will post photos!
> 
> View attachment 4393139
> View attachment 4393140
> View attachment 4393141


Thanks for posting, just gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal




----------



## RuedeNesle

This afternoon!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4402148
> 
> This afternoon!


Love that blue sky!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Love that blue sky!


Hi C! 
It was a beautiful day today, and it's supposed to be like this through the weekend. Monday we're expecting rain.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> It was a beautiful day today, and it's supposed to be like this through the weekend. Monday we're expecting rain.
> Have a great weekend![emoji2]


Thanks,  you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Thanks,  you too!


Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

New displays have been created on our cycle/walkway.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Took this picture tonight. 




Pretty soon I won’t be able to capture the fullness of the sunset when the leaves start growing on the trees.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4402148
> 
> This afternoon!



Wow!  What a gorgeous blue sky!


----------



## Rouge H

My son during practice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow!  What a gorgeous blue sky!


Hi JPG!
 It's been a beautiful weekend so far!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4403101
> 
> My son during practice.



[emoji44]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi JPG!
> It's been a beautiful weekend so far!


Yes it has. 

Even the tree in front of my home is blossoming so pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes it has.
> 
> Even the tree in front of my home is blossoming so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4403500


That's a beautiful tree! And I know you're going to miss the fullness of the sunset, but I be it's beautiful when leaves grow on your trees in your backyard!


----------



## Rouge H

Funny sign while traveling through New England.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4402148
> 
> This afternoon!


The sky!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Took this photo while out for a walk.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4405704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny sign while traveling through New England.



Lmfao. Too funny


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this photo while out for a walk.


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

If I’m not taking pictures of birds on a wire   I’m doing sunsets 

Not as pretty as the other one though. 



This morning there was a beautiful cardinal in my backyard. I see them on many occasions. By the time I got my phone, it/she/he  already flew away.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The sky!!!!!


SM!!!  I was about to send out a search party for you! You haven't posted in a while and I was hoping all was okay. It's good to hear from you!
Yes! The sky was beautiful that day and all weekend!



Sunshine mama said:


> Took this photo while out for a walk.


What a beautiful place to take a walk! The weather looks perfect for walking also.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Robin's eggs in the nest on our door!
And one of the birds.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Robin's eggs in the nest on our door!


 Omg that is way too adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg that is way too adorable


Thank you! I've been making videos of the parents protecting the eggs. They are adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> If I’m not taking pictures of birds on a wire   I’m doing sunsets
> 
> Not as pretty as the other one though.
> View attachment 4410759
> 
> 
> This morning there was a beautiful cardinal in my backyard. I see them on many occasions. By the time I got my phone, it/she/he  already flew away.


Simply stunning!


----------



## kbell

I just love the ceiling @ the Boston Opera House...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Robin's eggs in the nest on our door!
> And one of the birds.


Beautiful little robin. I love it! 

You know where I used to live in Brooklyn these cardinals always came in my backyard. I have pictures somewhere on my phone. However where I live now, not only do I see cardinals, but bluebirds and robins.   So very beautiful. 

Just 3 days ago there was a robin walking around in the front of my home, but as you know it, the moment I went to get my phone he/she was already gone. 

I need my phone to be attached to my hip.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Robin's eggs in the nest on our door!
> And one of the birds.


You know I wish to apologize for laughing about the robin egg nest. Being Easter I thought you did that with egg food coloring. 
Wow. What a beautiful sight. I’ve never seen anything  like that.   It must be beautiful to watch the parents protecting their egg nest (little family).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> You know I wish to apologize for laughing about the robin egg nest. Being Easter I thought you did that with egg food coloring.
> Wow. What a beautiful sight. I’ve never seen anything  like that.   It must be beautiful to watch the parents protecting their egg nest (little family).


Oh...I'm so dull. I didn't even know you were laughing at it! Yes. It is soooo sweet to see the 2 birds taking turns to protect the eggs. They practically camp out near the nest.  And the nest is soooo sturdy and symmetrical it's unbelievable!!! Also, the eggs are so intense in color that they look fake!!


----------



## PunjabiStyle

All pictures were taken with my iPad. 
 This rose Bush was growing two different colored roses. I’m not exactly sure how that happened though. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Here are some more pictures of roses I took last year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
                                                                  There was a bee in the picture below, and the rose bud in the last picture are from the same plant.


----------



## PunjabiStyle

I just saw pictures of cookies


----------



## PunjabiStyle

Here’s a picture of a river from a field trip I took last year.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Robin's eggs in the nest on our door!
> And one of the birds.


Wow! What a stunning color! [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Wow! What a stunning color! [emoji7]


The color is so intense that they look fake!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## pukasonqo

on the way home from work


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> Robin's eggs in the nest on our door!
> And one of the birds.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Autumn at the Art Gallery


----------



## chowlover2

PunjabiStyle said:


> All pictures were taken with my iPad.
> This rose Bush was growing two different colored roses. I’m not exactly sure how that happened though.
> View attachment 4411101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pictures of roses I took last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411102
> View attachment 4411107
> View attachment 4411105
> View attachment 4411103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a bee in the picture below, and the rose bud in the last picture are from the same plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411109
> View attachment 4411110


Gorgeous! Here's how the 2 different rose thing happens. Almost all hybrid roses are grafted at the base to a stronger stock rose. So about 4 in above the root is an older established rose that has been around for say 100 yrs. Then they graft the new rose onto that 4 in piece and the new rose takes over. I have a couple of roses like that, even ones where the new graft died, and the old rose took over. It makes a lot of sense for hardiness and propagation. I used to have a hundred rose bushes, so I have a lot of UBI's ( useless bits of info ) about them.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Mammoth Mountain, CA


----------



## redney

bagnshoofetish said:


> Mammoth Mountain, CA
> 
> View attachment 4415327


Gorgeous spring skiing! Enjoy, Shoo!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Robin's eggs in the nest on our door!
> And one of the birds.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

redney said:


> Gorgeous spring skiing! Enjoy, Shoo!



Gets slushy early but still a pantload o fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Riding to SF this morning. On the Bay Bridge.


----------



## SWlife

Church at Deadman’s Gulch, in Arizona.


----------



## Sunshine mama

One egg has a little crack! So exciting.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> One egg has a little crack! So exciting.


Omg. That is just so beautiful. I can’t believe I thought you colored those eggs at Easter time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. That is just so beautiful. I can’t believe I thought you colored those eggs at Easter time.


Hahahahaha!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I saw a rabbit in my backyard. I kept my dog inside because I was fearful for his (the rabbit’s) life. I have a Siberian Husky. She takes treats/bones and burres them in the backyard 

I tired to enlarge the rabbit. Sorry for the blurryness.


----------



## Sunshine mama

One egg hatched this morning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The chick is growing fast and moves a lot now. And there is a crack on another egg!
The parents are basically right there and chirping  crazily and moving around crazily as well.


----------



## frick&frack

Sunshine mama said:


> The chick is growing fast and moves a lot now. And there is a crack on another egg!
> The parents are basically right there and chirping  crazily and moving around crazily as well.



So exciting! I can’t believe how much has happened in a few hours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frick&frack said:


> So exciting! I can’t believe how much has happened in a few hours.


I know! I wish I could somehow videotape it but I can't.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chick #2 has arrived.  It's the one with the open beak!


----------



## kbell

Up in the clouds... views from flying this weekend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

All 3 chicks sleeping!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parent bird protecting the nest.


----------



## Narnanz

So Game of Thrones!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was able to capture these photos by standing still for about 30 minutes. LOL.  I guess the bird finally thought I was a log!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I was able to capture these photos by standing still for about 30 minutes. LOL.


Mornin' SM!
Great job! If I had to stand still for 30 minutes the birds would have taken a picture of me sleeping at the door. (Brace yourself for the next line...) They would have "tweeted" it! 
I have really enjoyed looking at the beautiful eggs and then the hatching of the babies. Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> Great job! If I had to stand still for 30 minutes the birds would have taken a picture of me sleeping at the door. (Brace yourself for the next line...) They would have "*tweeted*" it!
> I have really enjoyed looking at the beautiful eggs and then the hatching of the babies. Thanks!


Love it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Chick #2 has arrived.  It's the one with the open beak!


Omg. That’s the most beautiful thing I’ve ever saw.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I had to bring Sheba (Siberian Husky) to training in hubbys truck lol. (He wasn’t feeling well). Well look was crossing the road as I was waiting on a red light. Mama papa and 3 babies. It’s like it knew it was ok to cross.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I had to bring Sheba (Siberian Husky) to training in hubbys truck lol. (He wasn’t feeling well). Well look was crossing the road as I was waiting on a red light. Mama papa and 3 babies. It’s like it knew it was ok to cross.
> 
> View attachment 4422470
> 
> View attachment 4422471
> 
> View attachment 4422472


My gosh! The babies are so tiny and adorable!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! The babies are so tiny and adorable!


I know.  

I was waiting on the light and the mama/papa geese were going back and forth trying to determine if it was safe to cross. They eventually did. 

Know what was really funny?  My son said to me, ma, they crossed in the crosswalk. 

Now how smart is that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I know.
> 
> I was waiting on the light and the mama/papa geese were going back and forth trying to determine if it was safe to cross. They eventually did.
> 
> Know what was really funny?  My son said to me, ma, they crossed in the crosswalk.
> 
> Now how smart is that.


That's cool how your son noticed that!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Now how smart is that.



Meaning that the geese knew when and where to cross   They are very smart.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This morning,  a parent bird was trying to scare me away from the nest  multiple times!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Feeding time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  i found one of the baby birds with the eyes partly open. They are growing so fast.


----------



## Sunshine mama

One parent is almost always protecting the babies.


----------



## chowlover2

I have a fox family living in my back woods and toss them scraps. Mama fox had 6 kits, this was the bravest of the bunch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> I have a fox family living in my back woods and toss them scraps. Mama fox had 6 kits, this was the bravest of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427138


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonight's sky!


----------



## Sunshine mama

About  10 minutes later. The dot in the NW corner is the moon.
The bottom photo is a close up of the moon.


----------



## Narnanz

Oh...nice bike!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The babies have gotten so big. They're about to jump out of their nest!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The babies have gotten so big. They're about to jump out of their nest!


Morning SM! 
I am enjoying your "series"! I didn't realize how quickly they grow! This is amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning SM!
> I am enjoying your "series"! I didn't realize how quickly they grow! This is amazing! Thanks!


Gm RN! I am getting saddened knowing they will leave very soon. Although the parents don't like me, and think they own my house, I am so attached to all of them. 
I learned so much about life through the parents' protective nature! If all human parents could be like the bird parents!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Gm RN! I am getting saddened knowing they will leave very soon. Although the parents don't like me, and think they own my house, I am so attached to all of them.
> I learned so much about life through the parents' protective nature! If all human parents could be like the bird parents!!!!


They don't like you because you're living in "their" house! 
It's interesting how they can be so protective, but when it's time to let them fly, it's time to let them go. That's the hard part for good human parents, letting go.
I'm heading to SF now for the weekend for some "adult" time!(Speaking of letting go, if only for a short time. ) I'll see if I can get some random city pics this weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> They don't like you because you're living in "their" house!
> It's interesting how they can be so protective, but when it's time to let them fly, it's time to let them go. That's the hard part for good human parents, letting go.
> I'm heading to SF now for the weekend for some "adult" time!(Speaking of letting go, if only for a short time. ) I'll see if I can get some random city pics this weekend!


Oh I love your SF pictures!
And yeah! I guess they think I'm living at THEIR house.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Blast from the past. Cast and Crew photo of the first feature film I worked on.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This baby is ready to leave! Only to be hindered by the door! Lol.


----------



## Lilybarb

Birdwatching


----------



## RuedeNesle

Today in Union Square: Taiwanese American Cultural Festival


----------



## Sunshine mama

And still very protective.


RuedeNesle said:


> Today in Union Square: Taiwanese American Cultural Festival
> View attachment 4430264
> View attachment 4430265


Wow. Such beautiful weather too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> And still very protective.
> 
> Wow. Such beautiful weather too!


Hi SM!
It's a beautiful day to be out and about!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> It's a beautiful day to be out and about!


I don't know how the top sentence got in there!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know how the top sentence got in there!


 I was wondering why that was there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I was wondering why that was there!


I think i may have started a post, forgot about it, then started a new post without realizing the old one was still there.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, *perfect *day for a red crossbody! Great pics. Tiffany's......sigh.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, *perfect *day for a red crossbody! Great pics. Tiffany's......sigh.


Every day is a perfect day for a red bag!
Thanks!  I know! Union Square is in the middle of Saks, Tiffany, Macy's, Neiman Marcus, and Louis Vuitton!


----------



## Sunshine mama

As of yesterday,  there are only 2 baby birds left in the nest, and the mama(or papa) is still very protective!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> As of yesterday,  there are only 2 baby birds left in the nest, and the mama(or papa) is still very protective!


Did you see the other baby fly away? Don't they get flying lessons before they leave for good?


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> I was able to capture these photos by standing still for about 30 minutes. LOL. [emoji3] I guess the bird finally thought I was a log![emoji38]


You are incredibly patient! What beautiful payoff too! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> Great job! If I had to stand still for 30 minutes the birds would have taken a picture of me sleeping at the door. (Brace yourself for the next line...) They would have "tweeted" it! [emoji3]
> I have really enjoyed looking at the beautiful eggs and then the hatching of the babies. Thanks!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I had to bring Sheba (Siberian Husky) to training in hubbys truck lol. (He wasn’t feeling well). Well look was crossing the road as I was waiting on a red light. Mama papa and 3 babies. It’s like it knew it was ok to cross.
> 
> View attachment 4422470
> 
> View attachment 4422471
> 
> View attachment 4422472


Adorable!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> About  10 minutes later. The dot in the NW corner is the moon.
> The bottom photo is a close up of the moon.





Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky!


So beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> This baby is ready to leave! Only to be hindered by the door! Lol.


It's incredible how fast they grow! [emoji50] [emoji7]   Thanks for sharing the continuing story!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Did you see the other baby fly away? Don't they get flying lessons before they leave for good?


I saw them getting flying lessons via the parent making them move around in the nest, probably to develop their wing muscles. But I didn't see the bird leave the nest. So sad!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> It's incredible how fast they grow! [emoji50] [emoji7]   Thanks for sharing the continuing story!


You're welcome! I think I'm in with these birds!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> You're welcome! I think I'm in[emoji813] with these birds!


As am I! [emoji7] 
You have taken some incredible pics. I imagine you are zooming in from a certain distance?


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> You are incredibly patient! What beautiful payoff too! [emoji7]


Thank you.  I couldn't capture everything the birds do, but it's very interesting.


----------



## Lilybarb

More birdwatching. Beautiful day here!


----------



## Lilybarb

And one more, the female cardinal. You know how small things that you learned as a kid stick with you? When I was 5 or so my mother taught me there were daddy red birds, which were easy to remember because they're bright red. The mama red bird I wasn't so sure about so I asked mom how she *knew *that was a mama bird red bird. She said, "Well look. She's got her lips painted."


----------



## Sunshine mama

1. Babies yearning for food.
2. Food is coming.
3. Only one baby at a time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Baby #2 is always hoping for more food, and exercising his wings.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> More birdwatching. Beautiful day here!


These are awesome pictures!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> These are awesome pictures!


Why thank you. I think yours are awesome!
I FINALLY got a couple of pics of this big guy on the feeder.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> 1. Babies yearning for food.
> 2. Food is coming.
> 3. Only one baby at a time.


Your pictures are amazing! I've really enjoyed all these robin shots!


----------



## tealocean

Lilybarb said:


> Why thank you. I think yours are awesome!
> I FINALLY got a couple of pics of this big guy on the feeder.


 Beautiful bird pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The last saga!
I'm so glad I got to capture these photos,  although not very good, because I was not expecting these babies to fly away!
1. Babies #2 &#3 are ready to leave!
2. Baby #2(stronger of the 2) left first.
3. Baby #3 is left alone.
4. Baby #3 is hesitant at first.
5. Baby #3 finally is flying!
                                      The End


----------



## Lilybarb

@Sunshine mama, the end....ahhhhhh. Tho mom and dad are probably relieved!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The last saga!
> I'm so glad I got to capture these photos,  although not very good, because I was not expecting these babies to fly away!
> 1. Babies #2 &#3 are ready to leave!
> 2. Baby #2(stronger of the 2) left first.
> 3. Baby #3 is left alone.
> 4. Baby #3 is hesitant at first.
> 5. Baby #3 finally is flying!
> The End


Thanks so much for sharing their growth with us. We appreciate the time you spent taking pictures and standing still so you wouldn't scare them. I never realized how quickly it all happens until now.  A good photographer captures the moment, and the people looking at the pictures feel like they are seeing it for themselves. You did a great job capturing the moments and sharing them with us! Thanks very much for your time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks so much for sharing their growth with us. We appreciate the time you spent taking pictures and standing still so you wouldn't scare them. I never realized how quickly it all happens until now.  A good photographer captures the moment, and the people looking at the pictures feel like they are seeing it for themselves. You did a great job capturing the moments and sharing them with us! Thanks very much for your time!


Awww! Thank you RN!  I was never a bird person before this.  I wish I had used my "good" camera, but I'm so used to using my phone cuz it's with me always. They're not the best pictures,  but I just wanted to share my excitement!
And I thank you for letting me share!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww! Thank you RN!  I was never a bird person before this.  I wish I had used my "good" camera, but I'm so used to using my phone cuz it's with me always. They're not the best pictures,  but I just wanted to share my excitement!
> And I thank you for letting me share!


I think you should make a stand alone thread with all the pictures in one place so we can go back and see the story all over.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Sunshine mama, after reading the above post - did I mess up your lovely Robin family thread by posting my birds? I didn't mean to. I guess I should have waited. Sorry.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> @Sunshine mama, after reading the above post - did I mess up your lovely Robin family thread by posting my birds? I didn't mean to. I guess I should have waited. Sorry.


No, that's not what I meant at all! This is a thread for any and all pictures!  Yours were beautiful and I enjoyed seeing them. I thought it would be nice to see the progression of the robins from beginning to end all together, but this isn't the thread for that.


----------



## carterazo

Lilybarb said:


> And one more, the female cardinal. You know how small things that you learned as a kid stick with you? When I was 5 or so my mother taught me there were daddy red birds, which were easy to remember because they're bright red. The mama red bird I wasn't so sure about so I asked mom how she *knew *that was a mama bird red bird. She said, "Well look. She's got her lips painted."


Love your mamma's explanation! [emoji7]
And all the gorgeous birds too!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> The last saga!
> I'm so glad I got to capture these photos,  although not very good, because I was not expecting these babies to fly away!
> 1. Babies #2 &#3 are ready to leave!
> 2. Baby #2(stronger of the 2) left first.
> 3. Baby #3 is left alone.
> 4. Baby #3 is hesitant at first.
> 5. Baby #3 finally is flying!
> The End


Already?!  [emoji50] 
Thanks so much for taking us on the journey. I loved it! [emoji7]

p.s.
You should turn it into a book about the little family living right outside your door. [emoji4]


----------



## Lilybarb

carterazo said:


> Love your mamma's explanation! [emoji7]
> And all the gorgeous birds too!


@carterazo, Mom and I thank you.   Each time I see a female cardinal I think about her painting her lips & how special she is because she is the only female bird who wears lipstick.
Mom loved birds in general too. She thought flying looked like so much fun!
 I lost her 2 years ago this coming Memorial day so May is a rough month.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Already?!  [emoji50]
> Thanks so much for taking us on the journey. I loved it! [emoji7]
> 
> p.s.
> You should turn it into a book about the little family living right outside your door. [emoji4]


I will!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> @carterazo, Mom and I thank you.   Each time I see a female cardinal I think about her painting her lips & how special she is because she is the only female bird who wears lipstick.
> Mom loved birds in general too. She thought flying looked like so much fun!
> I lost her 2 years ago this coming Memorial day so May is a rough month.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> @Sunshine mama, after reading the above post - did I mess up your lovely Robin family thread by posting my birds? I didn't mean to. I guess I should have waited. Sorry.


Not at all!!! I love your bird pictures,  especially the one with the lipstick,  cuz I can relate. I always wear lipstick! Thank you for sharing that with us!!!

Also, this is a place for all random pictures, hence the title.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> More birdwatching. Beautiful day here!


This one reminds me of Dash and Mr. Incredible from the Incredibles!


----------



## SWlife

I loved watching the babies growing up, but it went by too fast!
Love the male & female cardinal pics too.


----------



## carterazo

Lilybarb said:


> @carterazo, Mom and I thank you. [emoji813]  Each time I see a female cardinal I think about her painting her lips & how special she is because she is the only female bird who wears lipstick.
> Mom loved birds in general too. She thought flying looked like so much fun!
> I lost her 2 years ago this coming Memorial day so May is a rough month.


I did not know that about the female cardinal. Now I will be on the look out for them.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mamma. ((Hugs)) to you. It's so hard to lose our parents.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> This one reminds me of Dash and Mr. Incredible from the Incredibles!


----------



## Lilybarb

carterazo said:


> I did not know that about the female cardinal. Now I will be on the look out for them.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mamma. ((Hugs)) to you. It's so hard to lose our parents.


Oh @carterazo, the female cardinal most likely isn't the only bird with a red beak BUT it's the only female bird who puts on lipstick! - or in mother's Southern Belle lingo, she _paints her lips. _Of course a 5year old contemplating a mama bird who wears red lipstick would never realize that birds _don't have lips!  _


----------



## carterazo

Lilybarb said:


> Oh @carterazo, the female cardinal most likely isn't the only bird with a red beak BUT it's the only female bird who puts on lipstick! - or in mother's Southern Belle lingo, she _paints her lips. _Of course a 5year old contemplating a mama bird who wears red lipstick would never realize that birds _don't have lips!  _


[emoji38]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This one reminds me of Dash and Mr. Incredible from the Incredibles!


----------



## redney

I love all the bird pictures! Thanks for posting!

@Sunshine mama  the robin pictures documenting their growth and progression are fantastic! You really should make a photo book, like through Shutterfly or a similar service. Very cool to see their hatching, development, and flying the coop so quickly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redney said:


> I love all the bird pictures! Thanks for posting!
> 
> @Sunshine mama  the robin pictures documenting their growth and progression are fantastic! You really should make a photo book, like through Shutterfly or a similar service. Very cool to see their hatching, development, and flying the coop so quickly!


Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

Stand-off drama at the bird feeder. The top one is a cat bird, with normally a very slender sleek appearance. The lower bird is a type of woodpecker. The cat bird finally just decided it was safer to turn his back. The last little guy, a mockingbird, was wondering why all the drama.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Stand-off drama at the bird feeder. The top one is a cat bird, with normally a very slender sleek appearance. The lower bird is a type of woodpecker. The cat bird finally just decided it was safer to turn his back. The last little guy, a mockingbird, was wondering why all the drama.


So fun and interesting!


----------



## Lilybarb

Got a couple of shots of this guy who is soo hard to photograph  - he's so fast! Blue jays are such mean birds - even look wicked - but I find them very, very pretty. Of course, Mr. Incredible says hello!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Got a couple of shots of this guy who is soo hard to photograph  - he's so fast! Blue jays are such mean birds - even look wicked - but I find them very, very pretty. Of course, Mr. Incredible says hello!


Why are blue jays so mean?
Mr. Incredible! Hahaha!


----------



## SWlife

I LOVE your bird pics!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Stand-off drama at the bird feeder. The top one is a cat bird, with normally a very slender sleek appearance. The lower bird is a type of woodpecker. The cat bird finally just decided it was safer to turn his back. The last little guy, a mockingbird, was wondering why all the drama.


I'm loving these pictures! I wish I knew what they were saying to each other. I can imagine that conversation!


Lilybarb said:


> Got a couple of shots of this guy who is soo hard to photograph  - he's so fast! Blue jays are such mean birds - even look wicked - but I find them very, very pretty. Of course, Mr. Incredible says hello!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Why are blue jays so mean?
> Mr. Incredible! Hahaha!


Because they chase other birds, and NO one wants to tangle with them! Will also dive bomb you like mockingbirds. But the way they are "painted" is soo pretty!


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Because they chase other birds, and NO one wants to tangle with them! Will also dive bomb you like mockingbirds. But the way they are "painted" is soo pretty!


There are some in our yard that dive bomb the cats. They are so brave!


----------



## tealocean

Lilybarb said:


> Because they chase other birds, and NO one wants to tangle with them! Will also dive bomb you like mockingbirds. But the way they are "painted" is soo pretty!


I read that they take Robin's eggs too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> I read that they take Robin's eggs too.


Oh my gosh!


----------



## SWlife

And hummingbirds? SO aggressive!


----------



## Lilybarb

gacats said:


> And hummingbirds? SO aggressive!


Especially if you're wearing red!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Meanwhile, in the Southern Hemisphere, yesterday my favourite Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo family returned to feast on Banksia cones/dead flower spikes.  
This is one of the babies holding onto a cone


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh!


I just found out and was surprised! They're so beautiful.


----------



## tealocean

Straight-Laced said:


> Meanwhile, in the Southern Hemisphere, yesterday my favourite Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo family returned to feast on Banksia cones/dead flower spikes.
> This is one of the babies holding onto a cone
> 
> View attachment 4435705


I love the way he's looking at you!


----------



## houseof999

Straight-Laced said:


> Meanwhile, in the Southern Hemisphere, yesterday my favourite Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo family returned to feast on Banksia cones/dead flower spikes.
> This is one of the babies holding onto a cone
> 
> View attachment 4435705


He looks so giddy! Lol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> @Sunshine mama, the end....ahhhhhh. Tho mom and dad are probably relieved!


I think mom & dad are totally relieved.  They had worked sooooo hard, always guarding and feeding the little ones!


----------



## Straight-Laced

houseof999 said:


> He looks so giddy! Lol!


They all get pretty excited about finding a feed stop.  Usually one lands on a tall tree nearby and calls out to the others to come on over.  Then they fly over to the banksia and quietly (lol!) eat together, just the happy sounds of seed cracking, chomping and contented murmurings are heard until they take off to somewhere else, calling and shrieking again. 
Very noisy birds! I just love them. Becoming endangered sadly.


----------



## Narnanz

Straight-Laced said:


> Meanwhile, in the Southern Hemisphere, yesterday my favourite Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo family returned to feast on Banksia cones/dead flower spikes.
> This is one of the babies holding onto a cone
> 
> View attachment 4435705


I had no idea they came in that colouring...nature is so amazing...we are losing so much of it.


----------



## fabuleux

A picture of old downtown Milwaukee on a cold morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> They all get pretty excited about finding a feed stop.  Usually one lands on a tall tree nearby and calls out to the others to come on over.  Then they fly over to the banksia and quietly (lol!) eat together, just the happy sounds of seed cracking, chomping and contented murmurings are heard until they take off to somewhere else, calling and shrieking again.
> Very noisy birds! I just love them. Becoming endangered sadly.


Sounds very captivating.  But sad that they are becoming endangered!


----------



## Rouge H

Courtyard outside my hotel room.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4437247
> 
> Courtyard outside my hotel room.


Beautiful! Hope you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! Hope you are having a wonderful time!



Yes, it was over too soon. Thanks for asking❤️


----------



## Straight-Laced

Last light yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4441096
> 
> 
> Last light yesterday


Beautiful!!! My last night pales in comparison.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My backyard last night.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!! My last night pales in comparison.


I love seeing photos of unfamiliar skies you and some others post here Sunshine mama! The light and the cloud formations are different to what I’m used to seeing in this part of the world


----------



## SWlife

While taking a fern down to water it, a bird flew out. I knew what I’d find....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> I love seeing photos of unfamiliar skies you and some others post here Sunshine mama! The light and the cloud formations are different to what I’m used to seeing in this part of the world


I hope to see more of your skies too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gacats said:


> While taking a fern down to water it, a bird flew out. I knew what I’d find....


OH MY GOSH!!! HOW EXCITING!!!


----------



## tatertot

Missing the ocean and sugar sand shores on these rainy days. Photo taken outside our rental in Destin Fl. when we were visiting during April.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Missing the ocean and sugar sand shores on these rainy days. Photo taken outside our rental in Destin Fl. when we were visiting during April.
> View attachment 4442668


----------



## Narnanz

It's May and my town still has Christmas lights up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> It's May and my town still has Christmas lights up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443083


Still? Or did they already put them up for Christmas 2019?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Riding to and through the city this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Riding to and through the city this morning.
> View attachment 4443328
> View attachment 4443329


Especially  the bridge photo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Especially  the bridge photo!


Morning SM! 
Thanks!


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4443342
> View attachment 4443344
> View attachment 4443346


Nice house!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found an egg yesterday,  and another one this morning! I'm so glad I didn't get rid of the nest!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Riding to and through the city this morning.
> View attachment 4443328
> View attachment 4443329


Not much traffic!


----------



## whateve

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4443342
> View attachment 4443344
> View attachment 4443346


Where is this? I love your photos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4443342
> View attachment 4443344
> View attachment 4443346


The second picture is poster worthy!!! I love its composition; the way the wispy branches are at the top adds so much texture!
May I ask what camera you used?


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Not much traffic!


Hi WE! 
It's usually not a lot of traffic Saturday mornings around 6:15am, but today was even lighter than normal.


----------



## chowlover2

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4443342
> View attachment 4443344
> View attachment 4443346


Where is this? It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi WE!
> It's usually not a lot of traffic Saturday mornings around 6:15am, but today was even lighter than normal.


I can't remember when I've been up at 6:15 am on a Saturday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I can't remember when I've been up at 6:15 am on a Saturday!


 The person who drives me to the city every Saturday has to be at work at 7am. I'm up by 4:45am drinking coffee and making sure I have everything I need so I'll be ready to leave at 6am.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Still? Or did they already put them up for Christmas 2019?


I think they forgot about them...they are pretty so maybe they left them up...one less thing to do at christmas.


----------



## tatertot

Saul cooling off after his workout


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Saul cooling off after his workout
> View attachment 4443924


So smart!!!!


----------



## Sferics

chowlover2 said:


> Where is this? It is absolutely gorgeous!


@Sunshine mama @whateve
Thanks! 
It is Schloss Lichtenstein in the south of Germany. There are some great stalagmite caves around. It is such a lovely destination.  
I just used the cam of my mobile (an old Nexus 6P)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> @Sunshine mama @whateve
> Thanks!
> It is Schloss Lichtenstein in the south of Germany. There are some great stalagmite caves around. It is such a lovely destination.
> I just used the cam of my mobile (an old Nexus 6P)


Wow! Your old nexus takes great pics!


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Your old nexus takes great pics!


Thank you! 
I never found a better phone since and I try to keep this little machine as long as it will work...(saving money for more bags )


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> So smart!!!!


He's usually a big baby when it comes to the fans but I guess he was jut too hot to care that day


----------



## SWlife

Hollyhocks, cactus, adobe. A beautiful day in Albuquerque.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just wanted to share with you all that I found 4 new eggs in the nest!!!! The robins have been busy! I'm just glad I didn't get rid of the nest after all the baby birds flew out!


----------



## Lilybarb

Got to show off the new addition to the family. The pic with the other dogs are his family, when I went to pick him up.  Next is in Petco, shopping and on our way to his new cool, loving home.  His name is Cooper, 8 weeks old & all mine!  ❤


----------



## DB8

A little wandering...


----------



## Sunshine mama

At the trail today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Got to show off the new addition to the family. The pic with the other dogs are his family, when I went to pick him up.  Next is in Petco, shopping and on our way to his new cool, loving home.  His name is Cooper, 8 weeks old & all mine!  ❤


Congrats! What a joy and a sweetie!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> At the trail today.


What a great trail! Trail walking (with a buddy, human or canine) is so relaxing & good for us.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! What a joy and a sweetie!!!


Thank you so much. Yes, many years of love I hope.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Connected to the trail is a park.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> At the trail today.


That's a good incline Smama! Does Fitbit give you credit walking up it as a flight of stairs?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a good incline Smama! Does Fitbit give you credit walking up it as a flight of stairs?


I didn’t think to check that. There are soooo many steep hills there that I should  have! I will next time.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Fuzzy felt Kangaroo Paws in my garden


----------



## chowlover2

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4446397
> 
> Fuzzy felt Kangaroo Paws in my garden


I've never seen them before and I love them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

chowlover2 said:


> I've never seen them before and I love them!


I love them too, the flowers are so bright and cheerful! This is the Bush Pearl variety, easy to grow in full sun.


----------



## Lilybarb

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4446397
> 
> Fuzzy felt Kangaroo Paws in my garden


What a wonderful name - very pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Got to show off the new addition to the family. The pic with the other dogs are his family, when I went to pick him up.  Next is in Petco, shopping and on our way to his new cool, loving home.  His name is Cooper, 8 weeks old & all mine!  ❤


Omg, that a cute Cooper, so precious!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg, that a cute Cooper, so precious!!!


Thank you - Yes he is!  
He is part boxer, part blue heeler, not your typical Cooper. He is wearing me out, such a tiny little bladder! I so love my critters.


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper having an exciting day. But I s'pose at 8 weeks old every day is exciting.


----------



## redney

Lilybarb said:


> Cooper having an exciting day. But I s'pose at 8 weeks old every day is exciting.


He's so cute!


----------



## Lilybarb

redney said:


> He's so cute!


Thank you. 
Well on the way to spoiled rotten.


----------



## Narnanz

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4446397
> 
> Fuzzy felt Kangaroo Paws in my garden


I loved using these when I was landscaping but found that people always overwatered them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lilybarb said:


> Cooper having an exciting day. But I s'pose at 8 weeks old every day is exciting.


Bless


----------



## Lilybarb

Straight-Laced said:


> Bless


Thank you Straight-Laced! Little Cooper is here to fill the void left by my beloved Solo who passed 2 yrs ago due to misdiagnosis by vet. Here is Solo, Cooper's predecessor. Solo was my heart.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Cooper having an exciting day. But I s'pose at 8 weeks old every day is exciting.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you Straight-Laced! Little Cooper is here to fill the void left by my beloved Solo who passed 2 yrs ago due to misdiagnosis by vet. Here is Solo, Cooper's predecessor. Solo was my heart.



What a beautiful kind face Solo has - so sorry Lilybarb. Cooper looks like the right guy to help heal your heart


----------



## Lilybarb

Straight-Laced said:


> What a beautiful kind face Solo has - so sorry Lilybarb. Cooper looks like the right guy to help heal your heart


@Straight-Laced, I appreciate your kind words soo much. Yes, Solo was my velcro 24/7 buddy. and yes, he was a very happy soul. Miss him terribly.
Little Cooper is a sweet little wad of dog (right now) who will be just as happy I hope.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you Straight-Laced! Little Cooper is here to fill the void left by my beloved Solo who passed 2 yrs ago due to misdiagnosis by vet. Here is Solo, Cooper's predecessor. Solo was my heart.


Omg, I am so sorry he passed away. He looks like a happy boy. I am glad you have Cooper to help with the loss.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg, I am so sorry he passed away. He looks like a happy boy. I am glad you have Cooper to help with the loss.


Thank you much @BadWolf10.


----------



## Mimmy

Grateful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4449308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful.


Ooooohhhhh........ Aahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
LOVE!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Foggy commute this morning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Foggy commute this morning!
> View attachment 4449377
> View attachment 4449378
> View attachment 4449380


Can't believe it's not sunny!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Can't believe it's not sunny!


Mornin' SM! 
It's supposed to be sunny and 64 this afternoon. Great walking (getting on buses) weather!
Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Lilybarb

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4449308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful.


Oh @Mimmy - what a stunning pic!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooooohhhhh........ Aahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> LOVE!!!!





Lilybarb said:


> Oh @Mimmy - what a stunning pic!


Thank you, @Sunshine mama and @Lilybarb!


----------



## Rouge H

Lunch Taking in the fresh salt air❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4449895
> 
> Lunch Taking in the fresh salt air❤️


I see that you have saved my seat!


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> I see that you have saved my seat!



Of course just bring the sunshine


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Foggy commute this morning!
> View attachment 4449377
> View attachment 4449378
> View attachment 4449380





Sunshine mama said:


> Can't believe it's not sunny!


Isn't it foggy over 200 days a year? I remember always being cold when I lived in SF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Isn't it foggy over 200 days a year? I remember always being cold when I lived in SF.


Didn't know SF is like that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Isn't it foggy over 200 days a year? I remember always being cold when I lived in SF.


It sure seems like it in the morning. I'm in Oakland Tuesday night to Saturday morning and SF looks like it's covered in fog a lot of mornings I look across the bay. It's foggy this morning but I think the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

The changing skyline in SF


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> The changing skyline in SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450592
> View attachment 4450593
> 
> View attachment 4450603


I love that crooked building! I love buildings like that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I love that crooked building! I love buildings like that.


Hi WE!
Me too! I  saw it on the local news recently and I just had to see it IRL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi WE!
> Me too! I  saw it on the local news recently and I just had to see it IRL!


It is really neat!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It is really neat!!!!!


Hi SM!
It's so breathtaking to see up close!


----------



## RuedeNesle

The sun is coming out now.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> The changing skyline in SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450592
> View attachment 4450593
> 
> View attachment 4450603


Rue, the crane on the side of the tiered building  - is it being built or is it finished? Do you know what this building is called?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Rue, the crane on the side of the tiered building  - is it being built or is it finished? Do you know what this building is called?


Mornin' LB!
It's being built. I took a picture of the ground level so I could look it up later. It's going to be condominiums, called MiraSF.  mirasf.com


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> It's being built. I took a picture of the ground level so I could look it up later. It's going to be condominiums, called MiraSF.  mirasf.com
> View attachment 4451249


Aha! Really Impressive design. Always looking for ways to accomplish more housing downtown. I no longer can name the majority of the Atlanta skyline except for the high rises that have been there for ages - always changing. I wish I could get a photo of the King & Queen buildings on the north side of Atl but it's hard to do while keeping up with traffic. The buildings look like chess pieces king & queen. Like MiraSF, if they're going to build at least make the architecture interesting to look at.


----------



## redney

SF summers (June-Aug) are typically foggy in the mornings and evenings. Karl the fog, as the locals call it. 

Many tourists don't know how cold the fog makes everything. That's why there are so many wear their newly purchased "SF" and "San Francisco" fleece jackets in the city.

I used to work next to the ball park. Saw many tourists streaming into the park for an evening game around 5pm wearing shorts and t-shirts in the (at the time) sunshine. I always felt bad for them not knowing the fog would start streaming in in 30-60 minutes, dropping the temperatures by a good 20+ degrees.


----------



## RuedeNesle

redney said:


> SF summers (June-Aug) are typically foggy in the mornings and evenings. Karl the fog, as the locals call it.


Hi R!
Thanks for the info! I didn't know it had a name. This makes the fog even more interesting!


----------



## DB8

Night festivities.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> The sun is coming out now.
> View attachment 4450654


What a beautiful sky!


----------



## whateve

redney said:


> SF summers (June-Aug) are typically foggy in the mornings and evenings. Karl the fog, as the locals call it.
> 
> Many tourists don't know how cold the fog makes everything. That's why there are so many wear their newly purchased "SF" and "San Francisco" fleece jackets in the city.
> 
> I used to work next to the ball park. Saw many tourists streaming into the park for an evening game around 5pm wearing shorts and t-shirts in the (at the time) sunshine. I always felt bad for them not knowing the fog would start streaming in in 30-60 minutes, dropping the temperatures by a good 20+ degrees.


Are you talking about Candlestick? That was the most miserable place!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> What a beautiful sky!


Hi C! 
It was a beautiful day today too! The only downer was I left my phone on a table in the Westfield Shopping Center food court and when I realized it less than 5 minutes later it was gone.  I have to get a new phone tomorrow.


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> Are you talking about Candlestick? That was the most miserable place!


No, where the Giants play. It was Pac Bell park then AT&T Park when I was there. Don't know it's current name.

Candlestick was super cold and foggy!


----------



## redney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi R!
> Thanks for the info! I didn't know it had a name. This makes the fog even more interesting!


Hi R! Sorry about your phone 

Karl has a Twitter account and an IG too. 

https://www.kqed.org/news/11682057/how-the-bay-areas-fog-came-to-be-named-karl


----------



## Sunshine mama

redney said:


> SF summers (June-Aug) are typically foggy in the mornings and evenings. Karl the fog, as the locals call it.
> 
> Many tourists don't know how cold the fog makes everything. That's why there are so many wear their newly purchased "SF" and "San Francisco" fleece jackets in the city.
> 
> I used to work next to the ball park. Saw many tourists streaming into the park for an evening game around 5pm wearing shorts and t-shirts in the (at the time) sunshine. I always felt bad for them not knowing the fog would start streaming in in 30-60 minutes, dropping the temperatures by a good 20+ degrees.


Lol Why "Karl"?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> It was a beautiful day today too! The only downer was I left my phone on a table in the Westfield Shopping Center food court and when I realized it less than 5 minutes later it was gone.  I have to get a new phone tomorrow.


Oh mannnnnnn! 
On the bright side, you can get a new phone!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DB8 said:


> Night festivities.
> 
> View attachment 4451638


This is very......majestic!!!!!


----------



## redney

Sunshine mama said:


> Lol Why "Karl"?


The link I posted above explains.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> It was a beautiful day today too! The only downer was I left my phone on a table in the Westfield Shopping Center food court and when I realized it less than 5 minutes later it was gone.  I have to get a new phone tomorrow.


RE: phone. Sooo sorry. Been there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

redney said:


> The link I posted above explains.


I read the article.


----------



## RuedeNesle

redney said:


> Hi R! Sorry about your phone
> 
> Karl has a Twitter account and an IG too.
> 
> https://www.kqed.org/news/11682057/how-the-bay-areas-fog-came-to-be-named-karl





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh mannnnnnn!
> On the bright side, you can get a new phone!!!





Lilybarb said:


> RE: phone. Sooo sorry. Been there.



Thanks R, SM & LB!
I ordered a new phone. It should arrive Thursday or Friday. I'll be back in Oakland tonight so I won't need it as much until then. A reminder to be more careful and aware when I'm out and about!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> It was a beautiful day today too! The only downer was I left my phone on a table in the Westfield Shopping Center food court and when I realized it less than 5 minutes later it was gone.  I have to get a new phone tomorrow.


Oh no! What a loss. Did you lose lots of pictures? I hope not too many.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Oh no! What a loss. Did you lose lots of pictures? I hope not too many.


Hi C! 
I did lose my recent pictures. My granddaughter's graduation pictures but my DD has lots of those I can get from her. And most of the other pictures were handbag pics that I probably had too many of anyway. 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> I did lose my recent pictures. My granddaughter's graduation pictures but my DD has lots of those I can get from her. And most of the other pictures were handbag pics that I probably had too many of anyway.
> Thanks for asking!


Thank goodness you can easily replace the important pics. Now you have an excuse to take newer, prettier pictures of your bags with your better camera phone. 
My cell is 3 yrs old. I'll probably keep it another year before changing. I can only imagine how much better the pictures will be.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Thank goodness you can easily replace the important pics. *Now you have an excuse to take newer, prettier pictures of your bags with your better camera phone. *
> My cell is 3 yrs old. I'll probably keep it another year before changing. I can only imagine how much better the pictures will be.


 I love the way you think!
Thanks!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Its June.  We still squeezed in one more ski trip at Mammoth Mountain.  They may be open till August!!!


----------



## redney

bagnshoofetish said:


> Its June.  We still squeezed in one more ski trip at Mammoth Mountain.  They may be open till August!!!


Love it, shoo! Mammoth got 29 inches of snow...in May alone! Epic winter (& spring & summer) season!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

redney said:


> Love it, shoo! Mammoth got 29 inches of snow...in May alone! Epic winter (& spring & summer) season!


It is epic!  Gets slushy pretty quick though.  We actually played tennis in the afternoon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonight's sky.


----------



## Lilybarb

Yes I know I probably post too many pics of Cooper - but he is photogenic & young only once. 
In deep thought here. I'd love to know what he was thinking.....of course it was most likely something simple....like whether he needs to go outside or can hold it.


----------



## SouthTampa

Herd is a photo posted by designer Hilary Far.   I love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Went walking this morning at the park.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Went walking this morning at the park.


What a beautiful way to start the day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful way to start the day!


Thank you! The weather was perfect!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Went walking this morning at the park.


Perfect pic! So pretty it looks like a screen saver.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Yes I know I probably post too many pics of Cooper - but he is photogenic & young only once.
> In deep thought here. I'd love to know what he was thinking.....of course it was most likely something simple....like whether he needs to go outside or can hold it.


Please keep posting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Perfect pic! So pretty it looks like a screen saver.


I don't have Cooper,  so I'm forced to post pics of trees.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Please keep posting!


Thank you @Sunshine mama, that's so sweet. Plus I do love showing off The Coop. 


Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have Cooper,  so I'm forced to post pics of trees.


Too funny!!


----------



## DB8

Palacio de Bellas Artes


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Went walking this morning at the park.


There ought to be a love button! Lovely day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> There ought to be a love button! Lovely day!


Thank you! It was a perfect day!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Perfect strawberries!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello everyone!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone!


yay ...Season 2 of this drama is continueing....so glad it was picked up again. Hard to find good shows to watch these days. Look forward to the next episode.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> yay ...Season 2 of this drama is continueing....so glad it was picked up again. Hard to find good shows to watch these days. Look forward to the next episode.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 babies!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 babies!


The eggs are so pretty. To grow into such pretty birds, as babies.....well, only a mother could love.


----------



## Narnanz

Beautiful Opal seen...stunning.


----------



## Lilybarb

Narnanz said:


> Beautiful Opal seen...stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466659


Oooh aaaah!


----------



## frick&frack

My Simpson Rain Lily is blooming thanks to all the rain.


----------



## Lilybarb

Here's Cooper coming home from the vet. He whined very softly almost the entire time we were there. He was obviously SO thrilled when it was all over that he just fell apart in the seat.  
He got his second set of vacs and has gained weight from 8lbs. to 12.5 now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Here's Cooper coming home from the vet. He whined very softly almost the entire time we were there. He was obviously SO thrilled when it was all over that he just fell apart in the seat.
> He got his second set of vacs and has gained weight from 8lbs. to 12.5 now.


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

3 arrived. 1 more to go!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More feather just in one day!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> More feather just in one day!


The little guys sprout fast don't they!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Midwinter, last light yesterday


----------



## carterazo

Straight-Laced said:


> Midwinter, last light yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4468578
> View attachment 4468589


Breathtaking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So MANY geese!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Sunshine mama said:


> So MANY geese!



They're _ATTACKI..._ oh wait...


----------



## Lilybarb

Straight-Laced said:


> Midwinter, last light yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4468578
> View attachment 4468589


Beautiful.  Reminds me of something my mother taught all of us regarding rainy weather prediction - red in the morning sailors take warning, red at night sailors delight!


----------



## frick&frack

Sunshine mama said:


> More feather just in one day!


Again, thank you so much for documenting & sharing both Robin clutches. I’ve never had the opportunity to see a nest with eggs or babies myself. It’s wonderful!


----------



## luvprada

Heron looking for dinner


----------



## whateve

luvprada said:


> Heron looking for dinner


We used to have a heron living on our property. We called him Harry. They are majestic birds.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frick&frack said:


> Again, thank you so much for documenting & sharing both Robin clutches. I’ve never had the opportunity to see a nest with eggs or babies myself. It’s wonderful!


Thank you for letting me share! I'm do glad I get to do it again! They are sooo cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lilybarb said:


> Beautiful.  Reminds me of something my mother taught all of us regarding rainy weather prediction - red in the morning sailors take warning, red at night sailors delight!


I learned same when I was a child. Some say sailors, some say shepherds.


----------



## SWlife

Greetings from Athens!


----------



## SWlife

I’m sorry, my photo from here in Athens would not upload. Bummer.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lil Cooper went hard and heavy at play before he had to crash. No in-house accidents yesterday or today, so maybe (fingers doubly crossed!) that the housebreaking is taking hold.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Saw this cute little piggy at the market (ok, mall) yesterday  
It's little tail was wagging so fast I couldn't get it in the photo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> S*aw this cute little piggy at the market (*ok, mall) yesterday
> It's little tail was wagging so fast I couldn't get it in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 4474210
> View attachment 4474211


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Saw this cute little piggy at the market (ok, mall) yesterday
> It's little tail was wagging so fast I couldn't get it in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 4474210
> View attachment 4474211


Oh my gosh! How cute is that! In all the trips to Petco, Petsmart over the years I've never been fortunate enough to run across Arnold Ziffel.   Always wondered how it would be to have a pet pig. Supposed to be quite smart.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Oh my gosh! How cute is that! In all the trips to Petco, Petsmart over the years I've never been fortunate enough to run across Arnold Ziffel.   Always wondered how it would be to have a pet pig. Supposed to be quite smart.


This was such a cute pig but taking it to the mall is too funny! And see the Chanel ribbon on it? Maybe the pigs name is Chanel?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Saw this cute little piggy at the market (ok, mall) yesterday
> It's little tail was wagging so fast I couldn't get it in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 4474210
> View attachment 4474211


Love this cutie! I didn't know piggies could be this pink! I need one as a pet to match all my pink stuff!!! Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Lil Cooper went hard and heavy at play before he had to crash. No in-house accidents yesterday or today, so maybe (fingers doubly crossed!) that the housebreaking is taking hold.


LOVE  your Lil Cooper!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this cutie! I didn't know piggies could be this pink! I need one as a pet to match all my pink stuff!!! Lol.


His/her skin was so pink in person! A slightly darker pink then your KS bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Saw this cute little piggy at the market (ok, mall) yesterday
> It's little tail was wagging so fast I couldn't get it in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 4474210
> View attachment 4474211


I also found this out:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I also found this out:


Good info Smama!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE  your Lil Cooper!!!


Thank you @Sunshine mama. Me too.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this cutie! I didn't know piggies could be this pink! I need one as a pet to match all my pink stuff!!! Lol.


Baby pigs are pinky pink! My uncle owned a farm and raised hogs and when he had piglets my brother and I would have to hold the babies - away from Ma Hawg cause she will get you! Anyway, the little pink piglets will scream and squeal like murder when you pick them up. 
That was a LONG time ago, and haven't picked up a pig since. (Oops -There's many jokes in that but I won't go there....)


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> This was such a cute pig but taking it to the mall is too funny! And see the Chanel ribbon on it? Maybe the pigs name is Chanel?


Chanel ribbon attached to her poop bags!


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> So MANY geese!


¹QE 1qpolo80im0ki


Sferics said:


> View attachment 4476359


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got some pictures of the parent bird, which is constantly protecting its babies.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I got some pictures of the parent bird, which is constantly protecting its babies.


Great shots.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Great shots.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morning walk.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Saturday, sunset over the mountains, Las Vegas


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Saturday, sunset over the mountains, Las Vegas
> View attachment 4477266


It looks like it’s on fire! How awesome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks like it’s on fire! How awesome!


Hi SM! That's what it looked like to me! I wish my phone camera could have captured exactly how it looked, but this is close.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM! That's what it looked like to me! I wish my phone camera could have captured exactly how it looked, but this is close.


Aren't you disappointed when the camera doesn't even come close to capturing what your eyes are seeing?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Aren't you disappointed when the camera doesn't even come close to capturing what your eyes are seeing?


Hi ATB! Yes! There are pics I didn't post because I was so underwhelmed by how they turned out. The picture didn't capture the moment I was trying to share.


----------



## SouthTampa

Beautiful old barn that I saw recently.


----------



## Rouge H

This little guy loves to visit my back yard after the grass has been cut.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> *¹QE 1qpolo80im0ki*
> 
> Beautiful!



I really don't know how that got in here. I need to wear my glasses!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> I really don't know how that got in here. I need to wear my glasses!


   I hate it when that happens! %%^"$^,,;;*...2


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I really don't know how that got in here. I need to wear my glasses!


 I can stop Googling it to see what it means!


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper got both ears up!! I was blowing air through my lips making them flutter (now you know what I mean) & he thought I had lost my sanity, but I was so happy to see those ears match.


----------



## Rouge H

At the lake


----------



## Sunshine mama

Saw this in the sky the other day. They were in the middle of a busy suburban shopping area, and flying rather low!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Saw this in the sky the other day. They were in the middle of a busy suburban shopping area, and flying rather low!


That's the missing man formation, right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> That's the missing man formation, right?


Oh is that what it's called? I was wondering why it was 2:1 on the sides.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh is that what it's called? I was wondering why it was 2:1 on the sides.


The missing plane is to commemorate the death of pilot or military person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> The missing plane is to commemorate the death of pilot or military person.


Thank you! I didn't know that. Now I'm kinda saddened.


----------



## Lilybarb

I was stuck in rush hours traffic on GA400 aka The Audobahn (when it's moving) & got some pics of The King & Queen Towers. These are on the north side of Atlanta. At night the buildings are lit blue and the toppers are white - quite pretty - & at Christmas the toppers are red & green.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This evening


----------



## Lilybarb

Poor Cooper has had a rough week - got neutered    - so he got a new bed outside his crate so that we can keep an eye on each other ....but it seems he's having a problem  keeping either eye open!


----------



## whateve

I saw these giant flowers today.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lilybarb said:


> Poor Cooper has had a rough week - got neutered    - so he got a new bed outside his crate so that we can keep an eye on each other ....but it seems he's having a problem  keeping either eye open!


Awww, brave little man. Getting lots of TLC no doubt.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> I saw these giant flowers today.


Such a beautiful shade of pink enhanced by the crimson inside. Gorgeous !!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Riding the #69 bus that goes around the Louvre.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> This evening
> View attachment 4487147


What a cool shot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Riding the #69 bus that goes around the Louvre.
> View attachment 4490850


The weather seems to be on your side! What a beautiful shot!!! 
Hope you are not too tired yet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Poor Cooper has had a rough week - got neutered    - so he got a new bed outside his crate so that we can keep an eye on each other ....but it seems he's having a problem  keeping either eye open!


Awwww.. Cooper has gotten really big too it seems!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> What a cool shot!





Sunshine mama said:


> The weather seems to be on your side! What a beautiful shot!!!
> Hope you are not too tired yet!


Thanks SM! 
We have been very lucky with the weather! It's been hot (to us), but not as hot as it was the week before we arrived. Every time we complain about being hot our Parisian friends tell us how lucky we are.   I'm catching up on my rest. I've been getting a good 8-9 hours of sleep every night. I have to go to bed early tonight because we have to catch a train to Trouville-Deauville around 7am. I've been waking up between 9-10am.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww.. Cooper has gotten really big too it seems!


 Yes ma'am! The little madman has doubled his weight in 7 weeks! Poor thing, I'm sure he feels much better since he got rid of the raging case of worms he had when I adopted him.  I feel so bad for the 7 siblings left behind with the original owner.   I just don't understand people who won't spay/neuter & cannot care for the resulting litters of puppies either.  Sigh.....


----------



## skyqueen

50th anniversary of the Apollo 11 mission. Rocket projected on the exterior wall of the Washington Monument.


----------



## carterazo

skyqueen said:


> 50th anniversary of the Apollo 11 mission. Rocket projected on the exterior wall of the Washington Monument.
> View attachment 4493568


Wow! Wish I could see it irl.


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> 50th anniversary of the Apollo 11 mission. Rocket projected on the exterior wall of the Washington Monument.
> View attachment 4493568


That is something else! So awesome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

10:01pm last night. Taking a break on our walk.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> 10:01pm last night. Taking a break on our walk.
> View attachment 4494841


Nice pic Rue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Nice pic Rue!


Thanks LB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> 10:01pm last night. Taking a break on our walk.
> View attachment 4494841


Please share more pics if you can!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD1 found this and shared it with me. So hilarious,  yet very possible!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Please share more pics if you can!


Hi SM! Thanks! I'll share more pics! 


Sunshine mama said:


> DD1 found this and shared it with me. So hilarious,  yet very possible!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM! Thanks! I'll share more pics!


Yayee!


----------



## dyyong

DD’s violin


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> DD1 found this and shared it with me. So hilarious,  yet very possible!


----------



## dyyong

DH send me his lunch


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gare de Lyon, Paris


----------



## dyyong

Happy weekend!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dyyong said:


> Happy weekend!!



Happy Weekend to ewe too!


----------



## dyyong

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Weekend to ewe too!
> View attachment 4500171


----------



## luvprada

Club house at a friends cottage


----------



## luvprada

View from her deck


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Mimmy

Goat yoga.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4500973


Lol, I've never seen bedazzled snails before


----------



## wyu1229

luvprada said:


> View from her deck


beautiful.


----------



## Lilybarb

"I can hear you!"


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> "I can hear you!"


Hey, his ear fully popped up, yah!


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Hey, his ear fully popped up, yah!


Yessss! Amazing how he can now control these ears! He looks like a dog in one of those old movies where the ears suddenly go up BOING.


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## Lilybarb

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4505816


Oh my - how feminine!


----------



## BagLadyT

Lilybarb said:


> Oh my - how feminine!



It was in the waiting area of a restaurant. You can find beauty anywhere!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Wild sunset last night, when the setting sun looked like a lunar eclipse


----------



## wyu1229

Straight-Laced said:


> Wild sunset last night, when the setting sun looked like a lunar eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507450


----------



## RuedeNesle

Muni overhead wires. 16th St and Potrero Ave, SF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Muni overhead wires. 16th St and Potrero Ave, SF.
> View attachment 4507574


Oh. My. Gosh! That is a nightmare of wiring!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other night as DH was driving, the sun looked huge in comparison to the signal lights!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh. My. Gosh! That is a nightmare of wiring!!!


Mornin' SM!
Some people look at them as an eyesore, while others embrace them as part of the "charm" (for lack of a better word at 3 in the morning) of the city. (I'm on the charm side.) When SF hosted Super Bowl 50, the Committee wanted some of the overhead wires on Market Street removed, near the "Fan Zone" area. They were even willing to pay the huge cost to temporarily remove them. The impact to commuters would have been even worse than it was, and a petition was signed to prevent their removal. In the end the wires were not removed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The other night as DH was driving, the sun looked huge in comparison to the signal lights!


Great picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> Some people look at them as an eyesore, while others embrace them as part of the "charm" (for lack of a better word at 3 in the morning) of the city. (I'm on the charm side.) When SF hosted Super Bowl 50, the Committee wanted some of the overhead wires on Market Street removed, near the "Fan Zone" area. They were even willing to pay the huge cost to temporarily remove them. The impact to commuters would have been even worse than it was, and a petition was signed to prevent their removal. In the end the wires were not removed.


I would have to say aesthetically,  they definitely are cool to look at. I was initially thinking in terms of things getting caught,  or technicians needing to fix them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Great picture!


Thank you. It was actually hard to get that picture cuz the sun was very bright, especially without my sunglasses.  So I just guesstimated what I was doing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I would have to say aesthetically,  they definitely are cool to look at. I was initially thinking in terms of things getting caught,  or technicians needing to fix them!


I see what you mean. When my BFF and I took the Hop On/Hop Off bus, we sat in the open, upper deck. It felt like we could reach up and touch the wires! Seemed dangerous from that prospective!  I've always been fascinated about how they work. I was on a bus once when the driver had to get out and switch her poles to other wires. She said she was on the wrong wires. I would love to know how all that works! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It was actually hard to get that picture cuz the sun was very bright, especially without my sunglasses.  So I just guesstimated what I was doing.


Your were spot on!  I can never get the sun/moon to look like what they are. They always look like blurred light bulbs.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I see what you mean. When my BFF and I took the Hop On/Hop Off bus, we sat in the open, upper deck. It felt like we could reach up and touch the wires! Seemed dangerous from that prospective!  I've always been fascinated about how they work. I was on a bus once when the driver had to get out and switch her poles to other wires. She said she was on the wrong wires. I would love to know how all that works!
> 
> 
> Your were spot on!  I can never get the sun/moon to look like what they are. They always look like blurred light bulbs.


When I lived in San Francisco, there were some buses that couldn't make it up the hills when full. The bus would stop at the bottom of the hill, people would get off and walk up the hill, then get back on at the top.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> When I lived in San Francisco, there were some buses that couldn't make it up the hills when full. The bus would stop at the bottom of the hill, people would get off and walk up the hill, then get back on at the top.


Hi WE! 
That is interesting! I love learning facts like that! One of the reasons I'm on buses so much is because I don't want to walk up hills.  I can't imagine having to get off a bus to walk up one or two. I take the #1 California bus from the Embarcadero Center and you know how those hills are on that route!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Muni overhead wires. 16th St and Potrero Ave, SF.
> View attachment 4507574


That is a cool pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> That is a cool pic!


Mornin' LB!
Thanks!


----------



## Lilybarb

Busy day at the park. A tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Narnanz

Some of the beautiful glassware a local collector has let the museum exhibit.


----------



## Narnanz

Also an exhibition from local potters , painters and photographers. This was my favourite painting.


----------



## Serenity19

The outside of Stephen King's house. I took this during a trip to Main a few years ago because the friend I was visiting knows him personally. The spider web gate is just awesome!


----------



## Lilybarb

Narnanz said:


> Some of the beautiful glassware a local collector has let the museum exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510560
> View attachment 4510562


The vases . Artistry of the ones in the 2nd pic is amazing. Beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

Lilybarb said:


> The vases . Artistry of the ones in the 2nd pic is amazing. Beautiful!


The first is Lalique and the second is Galle. This collector has so many that they are rotating a lot of his collection.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Weekend to ewe too!
> View attachment 4500171


OMG LOVE IT!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I still get pretty sunsets. This was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This is now.


----------



## luvprada

Our new family member


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG LOVE IT!


 Thanks!
Nice "chatting" with you again! I hope all is well!


----------



## chowlover2

luvprada said:


> Our new family member


What a cutie!


----------



## frick&frack

luvprada said:


> Our new family member


congratulations!


----------



## luvprada

Thank you! 
We lost our 12 year old Bernese mix in June. She had been ill for a while.  We have 2 small dogs but our house was so empty without her.

Shilo was brought from Texas (a high kill state) to our state by a rescue group (with other dogs they saved).  There was an adoption event at a local Pet store ( that doesn’t sell dogs or cats- only works with rescue groups) and we were lucky to adopt him. He has filled our house with joy. He amazing with our two small dogs.


----------



## Lilybarb

luvprada said:


> Our new family member


How lucky both you and he are! May you share many, many years of love.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I still get pretty sunsets. This was 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 4512268





Johnpauliegal said:


> This is now.
> 
> View attachment 4512300



SIMPLYBREATHTAKING!!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Green Island in (what remains) of the Barrier Reef, we spent 5 days there and it just amazing


----------



## wyu1229

pukasonqo said:


> Green Island in (what remains) of the Barrier Reef, we spent 5 days there and it just amazing


wow! nice clicks.


----------



## whateve

local car show


----------



## Lilybarb

pukasonqo said:


> Green Island in (what remains) of the Barrier Reef, we spent 5 days there and it just amazing


These should be framed!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s a picture of my son’s red toy poodle. He looks like a teddy bear. They call him Teddy. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here he is riding in a car with my grandson. Actually Teddy took control of the car. My grandson is on the hood.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Green Island in (what remains) of the Barrier Reef, we spent 5 days there and it just amazing


Oh WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!
The sunset is especially amazing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4518155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a picture of my son’s red toy poodle. He looks like a teddy bear. They call him Teddy.
> 
> View attachment 4518154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is riding in a car with my grandson. Actually Teddy took control of the car. My grandson is on the hood.


Oh my gosh sooooo adorable! He does look like a teddy bear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> local car show


Crazy good!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4518155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a picture of my son’s red toy poodle. He looks like a teddy bear. They call him Teddy.
> 
> View attachment 4518154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is riding in a car with my grandson. Actually Teddy took control of the car. My grandson is on the hood.


That 2nd photo of Teddy is too cute!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh sooooo adorable! He does look like a teddy bear!


 I know! It’s a perfect name for him. 



Addicted to bags said:


> That 2nd photo of Teddy is too cute!



That picture of a teddy reminds me of one of the muppets.


----------



## makeupbyomar

White House Press Briefing Room




On Designated Survivor


----------



## Hurrem1001

Precious II trying shoes on.


----------



## Sunshine mama

coachlover1000 said:


> Precious II trying shoes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518933


That's what I call a "purrrrfect" fit!
Seems like your precious has a great cattitude as well!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sunshine mama said:


> That's what I call a "purrrrfect" fit!
> Seems like your precious has great cattitude as well!


Lolz! Yeah, she’s my cool little furry friend! She’s extremely playful and loves cuddles...on her terms, of course!


----------



## Sferics




----------



## tealocean

makeupbyomar said:


> White House Press Briefing Room
> 
> View attachment 4518694
> 
> 
> On Designated Survivor


 Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## dyyong

Barbie never stop amaze me


----------



## Rouge H

That’s a lot of quacks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4522548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a lot of quacks!


LOL! Those quacks are stopping traffic


----------



## BagLadyT

I snapped this pic back in May when we got my daughter’s baptism dress in. When I first saw it it started making me think about how I’d be buying her wedding dress one day!! We’ll put that on the back burner for another, (let’s see she’s 8 months now) 30-40 years sounds about right!


----------



## Rouge H

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4525886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snapped this pic back in May when we got my daughter’s baptism dress in. When I first saw it it started making me think about how I’d be buying her wedding dress one day!! We’ll put that on the back burner for another, (let’s see she’s 8 months now) 30-40 years sounds about right!



How precious-Bless her❤️


----------



## Narnanz

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4525886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snapped this pic back in May when we got my daughter’s baptism dress in. When I first saw it it started making me think about how I’d be buying her wedding dress one day!! We’ll put that on the back burner for another, (let’s see she’s 8 months now) 30-40 years sounds about right!


Beautiful...you could always use some of that fabric in her wedding dress..makes it really more special.


----------



## BagLadyT

Narnanz said:


> Beautiful...you could always use some of that fabric in her wedding dress..makes it really more special.



That’s a wonderful idea!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Rouge H said:


> How precious-Bless her❤️



Thank you so much!!! She’s our miracle baby.


----------



## dyyong

Waiting....


----------



## frick&frack

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4525886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snapped this pic back in May when we got my daughter’s baptism dress in. When I first saw it it started making me think about how I’d be buying her wedding dress one day!! We’ll put that on the back burner for another, (let’s see she’s 8 months now) 30-40 years sounds about right!


WOOOOOW that's beautiful!  It's not an heirloom?  That lace looks like it.  It's gorgeous.

God bless your precious daughter.


----------



## BagLadyT

frick&frack said:


> WOOOOOW that's beautiful!  It's not an heirloom?  That lace looks like it.  It's gorgeous.
> 
> God bless your precious daughter.



Thank you dear!! It’s not an heirloom but that’s exactly the look I was going for. To be quite honest it was a bit on the pricey side but totally worth it. The online store specializes in special occasions and did not disappoint. The lace is very similar to my wedding dress so I thought that was neat.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Took this pic as I was walking along the river.


----------



## GhstDreamer

I think this was taken around 8:00 pm so the day is starting to get shorter.


----------



## makeupbyomar

That’s a wrap on season 4 of Workin’ Moms! A nice little thank you gift from one of our 3 directors ❤️


----------



## BagLadyT

makeupbyomar said:


> That’s a wrap on season 4 of Workin’ Moms! A nice little thank you gift from one of our 3 directors ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4528717



Wow!!! I love that show, I need to get caught up. You also did makeup for some Hallmark movies right?


----------



## makeupbyomar

BagLadyT said:


> Wow!!! I love that show, I need to get caught up. You also did makeup for some Hallmark movies right?


Yes, a couple of them.

I’ve never seen an episode. Watching their performances was very hilarious, can’t wait to stream this show. A great cast and crew. My HoD and I butted heads throughout, but it is what it is


----------



## dyyong

DD#2 and her bubbles on Hotair ballon flying over Amish farmlands


----------



## Johnpauliegal

dyyong said:


> Waiting....


Holy smokes. Are you or did you go on a hotair balloon ride.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

One of the pictures I took in my backyard 2 nights ago.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Johnpauliegal said:


> One of the pictures I took in my backyard 2 nights ago.
> 
> View attachment 4535239


Wow!!! The lavender coloured sky is breathtaking.


----------



## muchstuff

Good crop this year....


----------



## Lilybarb

I needed some old fashioned cornbread so I made it and will pair it with crockpot pinto beans. It's still sooo hot here but sometimes comfort food is a necessity!


----------



## Lilybarb

dyyong said:


> DD#2 and her bubbles on Hotair ballon flying over Amish farmlands


Maryland Amish per chance?


----------



## Lilybarb

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4535391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good crop this year....


Great work @muchstuff .  Home grown is always yummiest!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4535391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good crop this year....


Yummy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My plumeria blooming. Unfortunately don't remember the name of the color/variety of this one.


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> Yummy!





Lilybarb said:


> Great work @muchstuff .  Home grown is always yummiest!


Thanks, need to go and pick again tomorrow...


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> My plumeria blooming. Unfortunately don't remember the name of the color/variety of this one.


Love the colours!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> My plumeria blooming. Unfortunately don't remember the name of the color/variety of this one.


Beautiful! Didn't know you had a green thumb!
And they kinda look like sliced apples!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4535391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good crop this year....


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> One of the pictures I took in my backyard 2 nights ago.
> 
> View attachment 4535239


You have really beautiful sunsets!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> View attachment 4527468
> 
> Took this pic as I was walking along the river.


SO NEEDED!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The trees are turning. 
This season is beautiful,  yet it kinda makes me sad since daylight is shortened.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> View attachment 4527474
> 
> I think this was taken around 8:00 pm so the day is starting to get shorter.


Love the sky!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> My plumeria blooming. Unfortunately don't remember the name of the color/variety of this one.


The colors are stunning!


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> The colors are stunning!


Thank you, they are. Nature is wonderful.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Make-up Department on the 18th Green at the Ladies’ Golf Club of Toronto.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Totally pissed! $680 worth of concealers and a foundation palette melted and rendered unusable as all the different shades mixed together.

The Locations Department removed our makeup mirrors in the processing tent on a golf course and the sun beat down on my makeup bags... (they also removed a protective heat covering I had on my makeup bags and didn’t replace it).

The tent was set up at the club house, and we were shooting out on the 9th green all day, so I had no idea about this catastrophe until this morning... ya I know, 1st world problems...


----------



## Sunshine mama

makeupbyomar said:


> View attachment 4547368
> 
> Totally pissed! $680 worth of concealers and a foundation palette melted and rendered unusable as all the different shades mixed together.
> 
> The Locations Department removed our makeup mirrors in the processing tent on a golf course and the sun beat down on my makeup bags... (they also removed a protective heat covering I had on my makeup bags and didn’t replace it).
> 
> The tent was set up at the club house, and we were shooting out on the 9th green all day, so I had no idea about this catastrophe until this morning... ya I know, 1st world problems...


Oh mannnnnn! I feel your pain!


----------



## Addicted to bags

makeupbyomar said:


> View attachment 4547368
> 
> Totally pissed! $680 worth of concealers and a foundation palette melted and rendered unusable as all the different shades mixed together.
> 
> The Locations Department removed our makeup mirrors in the processing tent on a golf course and the sun beat down on my makeup bags... (they also removed a protective heat covering I had on my makeup bags and didn’t replace it).
> 
> The tent was set up at the club house, and we were shooting out on the 9th green all day, so I had no idea about this catastrophe until this morning... ya I know, 1st world problems...


Oh no! Will they reimburse you?


----------



## Hurrem1001

My beautiful mum holding my sister before I existed!


----------



## carterazo

coachlover1000 said:


> My beautiful mum holding my sister before I existed!


She is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coachlover1000 said:


> My beautiful mum holding my sister before I existed!





carterazo said:


> She is stunning!



Indeed she is!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

carterazo said:


> She is stunning!



Thank you.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sunshine mama said:


> Indeed she is!!!



Thanks, I like to think so!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool little find in nature! I have no clue what it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

On the trail...love it when the sun shines like this!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool little find in nature! I have no clue what it is!


A pita bread "mushroom look alike" stack?


----------



## Hurrem1001

Me


----------



## Sunshine mama

coachlover1000 said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551843


Oh noooo! I hope you will heal completely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> A pita bread "mushroom look alike" stack?


Thank you! I didn't know that was the name! Totally scientific right?


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh noooo! I hope you will heal completely!



Thank you so much! I’m okay.


----------



## Sunshine mama

coachlover1000 said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551843


I wanted like your pic to acknowledge it but I couldn't. I wanted to ask you what happened but I can't! Again... hope you heal fast!!!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted like your pic to acknowledge it but I couldn't. I wanted to ask you what happened but I can't! Again... hope you heal fast!!!!!


I’m fine, honestly. Thank you for caring.


----------



## chowlover2

coachlover1000 said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551843


Feel better soon!


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## Addicted to bags

coachlover1000 said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551843


I can't like this pic. Hope your on the mend!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4552785
> View attachment 4552786
> View attachment 4552787


EEEEK!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Addicted to bags said:


> EEEEK!!



Love that spider lol!


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Rouge H

Got Plates


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> EEEEK!!


Agree!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4552785
> View attachment 4552786
> View attachment 4552787


I can't!!!


----------



## carterazo

coachlover1000 said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551843


Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## carterazo

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4552785
> View attachment 4552786
> View attachment 4552787


Yikes!  Very scary looking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Yikes!  Very scary looking!


Agree!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

carterazo said:


> Yikes!  Very scary looking!



Especially when you turn the corner and forget it’s there!


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4556087


Wow that's an interesting looking tree! It looks like an old truck!


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that's an interesting looking tree! It looks like an old truck!



The new meaning of put me out to pasture!


----------



## Rouge H

Autumn in Vermont


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Narnanz

My view of Wellington this morning.


----------



## tatertot

From a recent Chihuly exhibit we attended.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Sunshine mama

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4558233


My gosh!!!!! Soooooo sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> My view of Wellington this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557563


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4557070
> 
> Autumn in Vermont





Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4557072


So beautiful!!!
I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Blueberry12

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh!!!!! Soooooo sweet!



He was only 5 days old on that pic.


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> From a recent Chihuly exhibit we attended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558117


Lucky you, I love his work. Well, the work that comes out of his studio, his vision would be more accurate I guess.


----------



## pukasonqo

Malabar beach in Sydney


----------



## pukasonqo

Can’t remember if I’ve posted this...july holiday in Green Island on the Australian barrier reef (what’s left of it)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4558233


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonight's backyard sky at slightly different times!!!!


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's backyard sky at slightly different times!!!!


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 4558839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t remember if I’ve posted this...july holiday in Green Island on the Australian barrier reef (what’s left of it)


Love it so serene


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!
I'm really enjoying it these days since the days are cool and crisp!


----------



## pukasonqo

sunset in sydney


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> sunset in sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562250


That is amazing!


----------



## Pessie

Bairns


----------



## Lilybarb

Felt as if I was being watched today...& I was. This ole boy  has been around for awhile.
If you have never heard a deer "blow" or seen one stomp in anger, here is what it sounds like:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Felt as if I was being watched today...& I was. This ole boy  has been around for awhile.
> If you have never heard a deer "blow" or seen one stomp in anger, here is what it sounds like:



Very interesting!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Very interesting!


And intimidating, especially from a buck. I had one in the yard a couple years ago who would not back down from Solo, my dog who was boxer and lab - a big dog. That buck stood his ground until I called the dog back, fearful the buck was going to stomp him.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> And intimidating, especially from a buck. I had one in the yard a couple years ago who would not back down from Solo, my dog who was boxer and lab - a big dog. That buck stood his ground until I called the dog back, fearful the buck was going to stomp him.


Scary! I had a deer in my driveway once,  and it would not go away! Even with my honking.  It eventually went away, but I was concerned that it might attack my car!


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## chowlover2

Lilybarb said:


> Felt as if I was being watched today...& I was. This ole boy  has been around for awhile.
> If you have never heard a deer "blow" or seen one stomp in anger, here is what it sounds like:



It's mating season, the males care about nothing but females. It's virtually the only time you see the males. He's a beautiful buck, I hope he stays safe.


----------



## Lilybarb

@chowlover2, the deer are pretty & I get that we've moved into their territory but personally I don't exactly welcome them walking through the yard either. 
Deer attacks dog in graphic scene caught on video
http://m.digitaljournal.com/article...DgC6e-7QC1Xxg89SVifN5IHiX1PsQOtJX7gz4U-YHFq9M


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonight's sky!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky!


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky!


Wow! Look at the layers of color in your sky! Beeyoutiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow! Look at the layers of color in your sky! Beeyoutiful!


Thank you! We usually get beautiful and amazing colors, but it's very rare to see bands of color like this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Random coffee pic.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Random coffee pic.


Nice coffee service SMama


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice coffee service SMama


Thank you.  Hope you're having a lovely weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trees


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Hope you're having a lovely weekend!


You too Smama


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Trees


Definitely can tell you're not in Southern California


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunset in Sydney (from my balcony)


----------



## Addicted to bags

pukasonqo said:


> Sunset in Sydney (from my balcony)
> View attachment 4569111


WOW!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Saw this little baby on my backyard step. It was kind of him/her to wait while I ran upstairs to grab my phone and then to pose with me.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky!


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's backyard sky at slightly different times!!!!


Sweetheart you’ve been getting some beautiful sunsets.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4558233


Omg what is that beautiful creature??


----------



## Johnpauliegal

coachlover1000 said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551843


Omg. I’m so sorry. I hope it wasn’t an accident; if so I wish you well. If not and it’s a health issue My prayers are with you sweetheart. 
My prayers are with you on both accounts.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Although nothing compared to what I’ve been seeing lately. This is my latest sunset.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky!


This is stunning! There should be a love button!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Trees


Love, love, love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

I LOVE all the sunset pics! 

Here is a pic of my new project:


... right before I had to restart it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pukasonqo said:


> Sunset in Sydney (from my balcony)
> View attachment 4569111





Addicted to bags said:


> WOW!


What she said!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> I LOVE all the sunset pics!
> 
> Here is a pic of my new project:
> View attachment 4569382
> 
> ... right before I had to restart it.


It looks like it was starting off beautifully! I'm sorry you had to start over! Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Although nothing compared to what I’ve been seeing lately. This is my latest sunset.
> View attachment 4569238


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> It looks like it was starting off beautifully! I'm sorry you had to start over! Good luck, and enjoy!


Thank you. I was using a stitch that „ate“ too much wool ... hopefully it turns out as nice with the different stitch.


----------



## Blueberry12

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg what is that beautiful creature??



Baby kitten.
He is much bigger now.


----------



## Lilybarb

God must surely love to paint!


----------



## Lilybarb

@Sunshine mama - the app is working weird - the above statement was regarding your lovely pic of the sky with the layers. I can just imagine God with his paintbrush, leaning back to look at His work.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> This is stunning! There should be a love button!





carterazo said:


> Love, love, love it!


Thank you carterazo! I love to enjoy it as much add possible because this type of beauty doesn't last long!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> @Sunshine mama - the app is working weird - the above statement was regarding your lovely pic of the sky with the layers. I can just imagine God with his paintbrush, leaning back to look at His work.


Thank you! I know what you mean.  It's also interesting that no matter how much technology improves,  photos cannot truly capture the actual beauty! 
Still, I'm waiting,  and I can't wait until technology makes it feasible for us to be able to display this sort of image onto our windows with a push of a button anytime we want it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> I LOVE all the sunset pics!
> 
> Here is a pic of my new project:
> View attachment 4569382
> 
> ... right before I had to restart it.


That is such a pretty color combo. Please show us your work during its course! I can't knit but I love hand knit items! 
My DD3 can knit, and she started a project about 4 years ago that basically looks like your picture! At that rate,  I think it may take another 20 years for her to finish it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Sunset in Sydney (from my balcony)
> View attachment 4569111


This is beautiful! Is this a normal sky in Sydney or was this a rarity?


----------



## kbell

Where will the road take YOU?


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> Where will the road take YOU?
> View attachment 4570322
> View attachment 4570323


What a gorgeous place!


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous place!



NH lakes region - beautiful in the fall!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> NH lakes region - beautiful in the fall!


Ooooooooo! Sounds beautiful! My DD1 goes to Vermont every winter and she says it's beautiful! I wonder if NH is similar to Vermont?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> *My DD3 can knit, and she started a project about 4 years ago that basically looks like your picture*! At that rate,  I think it may take another 20 years for her to finish it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> That is such a pretty color combo. Please show us your work during its course! I can't knit but I love hand knit items!
> My DD3 can knit, and she started a project about 4 years ago that basically looks like your picture! At that rate,  I think it may take another 20 years for her to finish it.


Thank you!
I will post pics while scarf is growing again. 
New pattern is similar, but not so nice as the first one.
(I have projects that rest wayyyy longer than 4 years now. Happens. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

kbell said:


> Where will the road take YOU?
> View attachment 4570322
> View attachment 4570323


Beautiful!


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooooooooo! Sounds beautiful! My DD1 goes to Vermont every winter and she says it's beautiful! I wonder if NH is similar to Vermont?



 Very similar, though maybe a little colder depending how far north. Growing up, my grandparents had a house on Lake Champlain in Vermont so we spent many summer vacations up there. It is beautiful! I especially love the fall with all the foliage. I can see why so many travelers come to “leaf peep”. There are some amazing views!


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> Trees



you have some beautiful foliage there too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> you have some beautiful foliage there too!


I have so many pics, but I must restrain myself!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Sunshine mama

Blueberry12 said:


> Baby kitten.
> He is much bigger now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4569932





Blueberry12 said:


>





Blueberry12 said:


>


Thank you for sharing these cute progress pics!


----------



## carterazo

Blueberry12 said:


>


Soo cute! 
Both are adorable!


----------



## chowlover2

Too much cuteness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More trees.


----------



## Sunshine mama

And this  Can't help myself from sharing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> And this  Can't help myself from sharing.


They are wonderful. Please keep sharing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> They are wonderful. Please keep sharing!


Thank you Ludmilla!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> And this  Can't help myself from sharing.


This one is like a postcard!   Thanks for sharing all the pictures!


----------



## Soniaa

Off topic..but..

Happy Scorpio Season!


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## pukasonqo

jacarandas in sydney


----------



## Addicted to bags

pukasonqo said:


> jacarandas in sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573365


That's a cool shot/angle pukasongo!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Super hot in Southern California right now (mid to high 90's!) so I put a cold compress on Noodle's head  Guess she stuck her tongue out to me to show how she felt


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Super hot in Southern California right now (mid to high 90's!) so I put a cold compress on Noodle's head  Guess she stuck her tongue out to me to show how she felt
> 
> View attachment 4573882
> View attachment 4573884


----------



## pukasonqo

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a cool shot/angle pukasongo!


thank you!
noodle is adorable


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> Super hot in Southern California right now (mid to high 90's!) so I put a cold compress on Noodle's head  Guess she stuck her tongue out to me to show how she felt
> 
> View attachment 4573882
> View attachment 4573884


 Sweet!


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Super hot in Southern California right now (mid to high 90's!) so I put a cold compress on Noodle's head  Guess she stuck her tongue out to me to show how she felt
> 
> View attachment 4573882
> View attachment 4573884


Poor Noodle. I totally understand how she feels.


----------



## Ludmilla

Growing again.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4574366
> 
> View attachment 4574367
> 
> Growing again.


What size needle size and yarn are you using? Looking good!


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> What size needle size and yarn are you using? Looking good!


Thank you! 
As I am based in Germany I am using needles with European sizes. In this case 5mm. The wool is called Rico Creative Melange. I like it very much. I am in the second ball of wool and so far the colourway has not repeated itself.
Are you knitting, too?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> As I am based in Germany I am using needles with European sizes. In this case 5mm. The wool is called Rico Creative Melange. I like it very much. I am in the second ball of wool and so far the colourway has not repeated itself.
> Are you knitting, too?


I knitted obsessively for about 7 years until I finally realized knitting sweaters in So. California was a waste 

If I move to a colder climate I'd pick up knitting again. 5mm is pretty small, your knitting at a fast pace. Do you knit continental style? That seems faster and more efficient. And I loved circular needles.


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> I knitted obsessively for about 7 years until I finally realized knitting sweaters in So. California was a waste
> 
> If I move to a colder climate I'd pick up knitting again. 5mm is pretty small, your knitting at a fast pace. Do you knit continental style? That seems faster and more efficient. And I loved circular needles.


Oh dear, yes. After seeing the pics of your dog I should have known that you are not really in need of knitted stuff. 

Yes, I am knitting continental style. I have no idea if it is more efficient. The pattern is also adding a bit to the fast growth. It is a mixture of knit and purl and yarn over.
I love round needles, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> Off topic..but..
> 
> Happy Scorpio Season!
> View attachment 4572344


Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Super hot in Southern California right now (mid to high 90's!) so I put a cold compress on Noodle's head  Guess she stuck her tongue out to me to show how she felt
> 
> View attachment 4573882
> View attachment 4573884


Soooo cute! This is exactly what I look like after a workout. So am I saying I am cute after a workout!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4574366
> 
> View attachment 4574367
> 
> Growing again.


You are sooo talented!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4572402





pukasonqo said:


> jacarandas in sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573365


Amazing photos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> This one is like a postcard!   Thanks for sharing all the pictures!


Thank you very much, you are very kind!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> You are sooo talented!


Aww. Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Super hot in Southern California right now (mid to high 90's!) so I put a cold compress on Noodle's head  Guess she stuck her tongue out to me to show how she felt
> 
> View attachment 4573882
> View attachment 4573884


So adorable!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear, yes. After seeing the pics of your dog I should have known that you are not really in need of knitted stuff.
> 
> Yes, I am knitting continental style. I have no idea if it is more efficient. The pattern is also adding a bit to the fast growth. It is a mixture of knit and purl and yarn over.
> I love round needles, too!


I have a GF from Switzerland and she knits Continental style. She looks like mad crazy fast compared to me 

Knit, purl and a yo is so laborious (for me)  but the end result is so pretty


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute! This is exactly what I look like after a workout. So am I saying I am cute after a workout!




I freely admit I do not look cute after a sweaty workout


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> I have a GF from Switzerland and she knits Continental style. She looks like mad crazy fast compared to me
> 
> Knit, purl and a yo is so laborious (for me)  but the end result is so pretty


Thank you! Most of the time I am ways to lazy for difficult patterns. My cousin does lace and things like that. I have done that too, but most of the time I prefer easy things.

I have never seen the UK knitting style in real life. Only in movies. I might need to take a look at it. 
Although I will probably stick to Continental style.


----------



## roundandround




----------



## Addicted to bags

roundandround said:


> View attachment 4579856
> 
> View attachment 4579858
> 
> View attachment 4579859
> 
> View attachment 4579860


Whoa, those are cool! Someone took a bite out of the first one


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> View attachment 4579856
> 
> View attachment 4579858
> 
> View attachment 4579859
> 
> View attachment 4579860



Fantastic mushrooms!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing photos!


thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

roundandround said:


> View attachment 4579856
> 
> View attachment 4579858
> 
> View attachment 4579859
> 
> View attachment 4579860



omg. Gorgeous!!  Wow!! Simply amazing!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sheba holding our newspaper.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just swinging.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Huge pumpkins.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry about the dot but I wanted to post a photo of my grandson with a Beatles jacket on (it was of his back). Didn’t know if it was ok or not so I deleted  it.


----------



## Narnanz

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sorry about the dot but I wanted to post a photo of my grandson with a Beatles jacket on (it was of his back). Didn’t know if it was ok or not so I deleted  it.


Put it up...its a random picture thread...almost anything goes.
And the Beatles are cool.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Narnanz said:


> Put it up...its a random picture thread...almost anything goes.
> And the Beatles are cool.


 Thank you. Now to find the picture again.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My grandson with my DIL. He’s 1-1/2


----------



## Narnanz

Johnpauliegal said:


> My grandson with my DIL. He’s 1-1/2
> View attachment 4585933


Thats really cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> My grandson with my DIL. He’s 1-1/2
> View attachment 4585933


Awwww so cute!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

roundandround said:


> View attachment 4579856
> 
> View attachment 4579858
> 
> View attachment 4579859
> 
> View attachment 4579860



Amazing!


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Just swinging.


One of my favorite ways to relax!


----------



## carterazo

Johnpauliegal said:


> My grandson with my DIL. He’s 1-1/2
> View attachment 4585933


So cute!


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> My grandson with my DIL. He’s 1-1/2
> View attachment 4585933


Adorable  love his jacket!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Anticipated first "real" snow, and not just flurries.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> Anticipated first "real" snow, and not just flurries.



*dream* 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> *dream*
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


What is a dream for one is a nightmare for another.
Yet it is beautiful indeed.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I totally get that.


----------



## 1LV

Johnpauliegal said:


> My grandson with my DIL. He’s 1-1/2
> View attachment 4585933


SWEET x 10!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Sunshine mama said:


> Anticipated first "real" snow, and not just flurries.



Absolutely gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Anticipated first "real" snow, and not just flurries.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frick&frack said:


> Absolutely gorgeous [emoji7]





RuedeNesle said:


>


Thank you! The first snow is really breathtaking especially in the sunlight.
I took this photo also.
Can you find Waldo the bunny?


----------



## Sunshine mama

On the other hand, this is what my DD sent me this morning.


----------



## frick&frack

Sunshine mama said:


> On the other hand, this is what my DD sent me this morning.



Beautiful! Looks like she’s on a college campus.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful! Looks like she’s on a college campus.


Thank you and yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> What is a dream for one is a nightmare for another.
> Yet it is beautiful indeed.


Same goes with heat. 
(I like winters. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! The first snow is really breathtaking especially in the sunlight.
> I took this photo also.
> Can you find Waldo the bunny?


You always take the prettiest landscape pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> You always take the prettiest landscape pics!


Well... back to you... you too + you always say positively sweet comments!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Well... back to you... you too + you always say positively sweet comments!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Anticipated first "real" snow, and not just flurries.


Oh brrrrrrr!!  
Beautiful!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> On the other hand, this is what my DD sent me this morning.


Follow the yellow leaf road!!


----------



## roundandround

Addicted to bags said:


> Whoa, those are cool! Someone took a bite out of the first one





frick&frack said:


> Fantastic mushrooms!





Johnpauliegal said:


> omg. Gorgeous!!  Wow!! Simply amazing!!





BagLadyT said:


> Amazing!



Thanks everyone for the nice comments


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> Same goes with heat.
> (I like winters. )



+1! 
(But maybe not snow )


----------



## Lilybarb

My what big ears you have!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Lilybarb said:


> My what big ears you have!


Only to hear you better.


----------



## luvprada

Lilybarb said:


> My what big ears you have!


He’s so cute! Can you share his name and what breed he is?


----------



## Lilybarb

luvprada said:


> He’s so cute! Can you share his name and what breed he is?


Thank you so much!  He is cute isn't he  - & oh my such a handful! He is mutt - part boxer and part cattle dog, with all cattle dog traits & those cattle dog ears. His name is Cooper (as in my fav handbag), is 8 months old & 38 lbs. of unbridled energy !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I had my cactus-type plant out all summer, but it never budded. Last month I brought it inside and look at it now. 




Now a couple weeks ago I forgot to bring in my succulent hanging plants. I brought them inside today hoping to revive them. I am hoping in a month or so they will blossom again, but it don’t look good. They look like they’re on dearth row.   But who knows.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I had my cactus-type plant out all summer, but it never budded. Last month I brought it inside and look at it now.
> View attachment 4593571
> 
> 
> 
> Now a couple weeks ago I forgot to bring in my succulent hanging plants. I brought them inside today hoping to revive them. I am hoping in a month or so they will blossom again, but it don’t look good. They look like they’re on dearth row.   But who knows.


Wow how cool and beautiful!  But sad to hear it's not so hot anymore.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> My what big ears you have!


SUCH A CUTIE PIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Follow the yellow leaf road!!



I want to!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

we are not even in the height of summer and the bushfires in NSW and Queensland are devastating
today’s red sky in sydney


----------



## Lilybarb

pukasonqo said:


> we are not even in the height of summer and the bushfires in NSW and Queensland are devastating
> today’s red sky in sydney


Wow, what beautiful pic...but the fires!  What months are your summer?


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> I want to!!!


Me too! Couldn't you just see Dorothy skipping down that path?


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## muchstuff

Johnpauliegal said:


> I had my cactus-type plant out all summer, but it never budded. Last month I brought it inside and look at it now.
> View attachment 4593571
> 
> 
> 
> Now a couple weeks ago I forgot to bring in my succulent hanging plants. I brought them inside today hoping to revive them. I am hoping in a month or so they will blossom again, but it don’t look good. They look like they’re on dearth row.   But who knows.


That’s a Christmas cactus. Blooming right on schedule.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lilybarb said:


> Wow, what beautiful pic...but the fires!  What months are your summer?


From december til march but rain is becoming increasingly rare so we’ve been having bushfires since july...and not just in NSW!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

muchstuff said:


> That’s a Christmas cactus. Blooming right on schedule.


Thank you so much for that!!!  I never knew that. It has more flowers in it today.


----------



## Ludmilla

pukasonqo said:


> From december til march but rain is becoming increasingly rare so we’ve been having bushfires since july...and not just in NSW!


Oh wow. Scary.


----------



## Lilybarb

pukasonqo said:


> From december til march but rain is becoming increasingly rare so we’ve been having bushfires since july...and not just in NSW!


Sounds kind of like the northern CA fires - I feel so sorry for people who have to deal with that! 
Regarding your summer, when we in the US are freezing our behinds off you can plz post us some warm pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just about finishing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hubby and I were out shopping yesterday. I took this picture when the truck was in motion. Talk about silver lining. 



don’t know how that happened. My phone was on live/hdr setting.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lilybarb said:


> Sounds kind of like the northern CA fires - I feel so sorry for people who have to deal with that!
> Regarding your summer, when we in the US are freezing our behinds off you can plz post us some warm pics.


Will do a swap: your winter for our summer! Not looking forward to it as there has been no rain and everything is so dry...


----------



## pukasonqo

listening to the Rolling Stones’ “Dead Flowers”


----------



## Lilybarb

pukasonqo said:


> listening to the Rolling Stones’ “Dead Flowers”


Great pic, great music.


----------



## carterazo

pukasonqo said:


> we are not even in the height of summer and the bushfires in NSW and Queensland are devastating
> today’s red sky in sydney


Wow! What a gorgeous sky! But not really with all the fire. I hope they can get those fires under control.


----------



## carterazo

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4594494


I can only imagine how beautiful this was in person!


----------



## SouthTampa

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you so much for that!!!  I never knew that. It has more flowers in it today.


Here is my white Christmas Cactus.    Just starting to bloom.   I had to place it in a dark closet to get the blooms
to start.


----------



## SouthTampa

muchstuff said:


> That’s a Christmas cactus. Blooming right on schedule.


Also, if it fails to bloom, place in a dark closet for 5 - 7 days.    They also do. it need much water.   Wait until it is very dry
and then water.   I used to have one that was 20 inches in diameter.    It lived for about 10 years!    I miss it!


----------



## Mimmy

Have a Happy Thanksgiving, or just a happy day!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

roundandround said:


> View attachment 4579856
> 
> View attachment 4579858
> 
> View attachment 4579859
> 
> View attachment 4579860


Ahhh amanita muscaria, very nice pics. Ours were gone by the end of October though I snapped  a few in October...


----------



## pukasonqo

today’s sunset, one from my balcony and the second one was earlier on our way home


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Happy 1st Sunday of Advent everyone! 







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## kbell

1st snow of the season...


----------



## Luv2Scoop

kbell said:


> 1st snow of the season...
> View attachment 4604939


How beautiful!


----------



## pukasonqo

tonight’s sky...we continue to be on fire
the last pic is from yesterday, sydney woke up covered in smoke and it went on all day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4596284
> 
> Just about finishing.


WOWEEEEE!!! Soooooo jealous of your talent and patience!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> tonight’s sky...we continue to be on fire
> the last pic is from yesterday, sydney woke up covered in smoke and it went on all day


These pictures are still beautiful,  even tho the situation may not be so.


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Happy 1st Sunday of Advent everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4604129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604130
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My view riding with my DD yesterday afternoon in Oakland. Rainy day, but if you zoom in you can still see the SF skyline, bridge, and the view of the bay.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> WOWEEEEE!!! Soooooo jealous of your talent and patience!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> These pictures are still beautiful,  even tho the situation may not be so.


thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Christmas windows.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Happy Saint Nicholas Day everyone.




- Teddy Bear Stocking stuffer - Tiffany & Co Crystal Ornament. -

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

Light dusting and the blue sky is trying so hard to show us its beauty.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> Light dusting and the clearing sky.


 
Oh wow! And now a vintage flatbed, Golden Retriever as sidekick & partner in crime, Christmas tree on the back and driving it home for Christmas ... Ah, my heart - but one can dream. So beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Oh wow! And now a vintage flatbed, Golden Retriever as sidekick & partner in crime, Christmas tree on the back and driving it home for Christmas ... Ah, my heart - but one can dream. So beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


You are very gracious with your beautiful kind words!
But even I was mesmerized with the beauty!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Light dusting and the blue sky is trying so hard to show us its beauty.


Oh brrrr shiver!


----------



## Sunshine mama

All of my spider plants from just one plant! And I have more throughout the house!


----------



## Rouge H

After a few storms.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4609572
> 
> After a few storms.


Woweeee! Such a beautiful photo.  How did you  even get this photo?


----------



## Mimmy

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4609572
> 
> After a few storms.


Beautiful photo!


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> Woweeee! Such a beautiful photo.  How did you  even get this photo?



DH and I love to drive the backroads in the country and we came upon this literally on the side of the road in nowhere land.
Thank you. For your kind words.❤️


----------



## Rouge H

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful photo!



Thank you ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Light dusting and the blue sky is trying so hard to show us its beauty.


What an artistic shot Smama!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4609572
> 
> After a few storms.


Shivers going up my spine! Brrrrrr


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What an artistic shot Smama!!


Thank you AB!


----------



## frick&frack

Sunshine mama said:


> Light dusting and the blue sky is trying so hard to show us its beauty.



STUNNING! [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

frick&frack said:


> STUNNING! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

Cloudy night in GA.


----------



## 1LV

Lilybarb said:


> Cloudy night in GA.


Awesome!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Lake Lanier marina is all lit up tonight. Can't see it nearly this well except in winter.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Lilybarb

1LV said:


> View attachment 4615151


Peaceful. I can imagine the quiet in that pic.


----------



## 1LV

Lilybarb said:


> Peaceful. I can imagine the quiet in that pic.


We rarely get snow so this was beyond words, but you nailed it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Cloudy night in GA.


Oooh looks spooky and almost unreal. Like a movie set. Great pic Lilybarb.


----------



## pukasonqo

My son
The moon this morning 
Sydney Opera House


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> My son
> The moon this morning
> Sydney Opera House


Cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So many birds!


----------



## roundandround

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4609572
> 
> After a few storms.





Lilybarb said:


> Cloudy night in GA.





Sunshine mama said:


> So many birds!



Beautiful pictures ladies! 

@Sunshine mama your pictures are always a treat to my eyes, the objects were beautifully captured


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool!


thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

Happy holidays to all, we might have a break from the bushfires...it’s raining!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Trying to help the Monarch Butterfly caterpillars along. Their survival rate from eggs to butterflies is dismal! I have 7 caterpillars so far that I bring indoors into a special habitat cage. I change out the milkweed once a day. Fingers crossed all 7 make it to being a butterfly.


----------



## Rouge H

Heading home


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Trying to help the Monarch Butterfly caterpillars along. Their survival rate from eggs to butterflies is dismal! I have 7 caterpillars so far that I bring indoors into a special habitat cage. I change out the milkweed once a day. Fingers crossed all 7 make it to being a butterfly.
> 
> View attachment 4623269
> View attachment 4623270
> View attachment 4623271


That is amazing AB! I really hope they all make it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Beautiful pictures ladies!
> 
> @Sunshine mama your pictures are always a treat to my eyes, the objects were beautifully captured


Thank you roundandround! What a sweet thing to say!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunset.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Found this man hanging for dear life!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Found this man hanging for dear life!


 Never seen anything other than the kitty doing the "Hang in there!". Funny!


----------



## 1LV

Miss Ruby looking rather pensive.


----------



## pukasonqo

Morning swim in Cronulla


----------



## Rouge H

On a road bound for nowhere!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4628651
> 
> On a road bound for nowhere!


Looks like you're going nowhere fast! Pretty picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Looks like you're going nowhere fast! Pretty picture!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunday at the beach


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## raspberrypink

At Singapore Gardens by the Bay.


----------



## Sunshine mama

raspberrypink said:


> At Singapore Gardens by the Bay.


This kinda looks like something Kusama would do with her infinity mirrors. 
It's really cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4632009


Such a fascinating succulent! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine mama said:


> This kinda looks like something Kusama would do with her infinity mirrors.
> It's really cool!


Yeah it's really cool! These "eggs" are sitting on a lake and you can push the "mother egg" on land and all the eggs will change colours one by one. And the supertrees in the background changes colors to the music. Quite a sight.


----------



## Sunshine mama

raspberrypink said:


> Yeah it's really cool! These "eggs" are sitting on a lake and you can push the "mother egg" on land and all the eggs will change colours one by one. And the supertrees in the background changes colors to the music. Quite a sight.


Wow! Thank you for the video!!!
Is this a permanent display?


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Thank you for the video!!!
> Is this a permanent display?



It runs till mid March


----------



## Mimmy

raspberrypink said:


> Yeah it's really cool! These "eggs" are sitting on a lake and you can push the "mother egg" on land and all the eggs will change colours one by one. And the supertrees in the background changes colors to the music. Quite a sight.


This is a very cool! Thank you for posting the video.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a fascinating succulent! I've never seen anything like it.


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4632009


Is that a lady bug in the center and if so, what is she/he doing there?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a lady bug in the center and if so, what is she/he doing there?


And is she going to get pricked?


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> And is she going to get pricked?


----------



## Sunshine mama

raspberrypink said:


> It runs till mid March


​


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a lady bug in the center and if so, what is she/he doing there?


Good observation!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a lady bug in the center and if so, what is she/he doing there?





whateve said:


> And is she going to get pricked?





Sunshine mama said:


> Good observation!!!



yes! This is a lady bug. And it is hibernating there. No idea if it gets picked. Maybe it is a fakir lady bug?!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning, arrived at OAK 20 minutes early and had to wait for a plane to back out of our gate.


----------



## Addicted to bags

So only 2 caterpillars made into Chrysalis. Fingers still need to be crossed as it is common for them not to make it into a butterfly even at this stage.


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> So only 2 caterpillars made into Chrysalis. Fingers still need to be crossed as it is common for them not to make it into a butterfly even at this stage.
> 
> Oh I hope he reaches his destiny. We need more butterflies.
> View attachment 4635840
> View attachment 4635842


----------



## Lilybarb

@Addicted to bags, the quote & reply above got scrambled - operator error . 
But seriously it seems the butterfly population goes down each year.


----------



## tatertot

I've been having fun playing with the Lensball I got for Christmas.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> @Addicted to bags, the quote & reply above got scrambled - operator error .
> But seriously it seems the butterfly population goes down each year.


I understood you. Yeah there are 2 so fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> I've been having fun playing with the Lensball I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636083


That is neat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> So only 2 caterpillars made into Chrysalis. Fingers still need to be crossed as it is common for them not to make it into a butterfly even at this stage.
> 
> View attachment 4635840
> View attachment 4635842


Oh my goodness! This is really out of this world!
I have never seen anyone do anything like it! Does it help if I cross my fingers too?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, arrived at OAK 20 minutes early and had to wait for a plane to back out of our gate.
> View attachment 4633417


That is a beautiful morning sky!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That is a beautiful morning sky!


It really was a beautiful morning sky!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! This is really out of this world!
> I have never seen anyone do anything like it! Does it help if I cross my fingers too?


Absolutely Smama!


----------



## carterazo

tatertot said:


> I've been having fun playing with the Lensball I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636083


Love this pic!


----------



## tatertot

carterazo said:


> Love this pic!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Absolutely Smama!


Any progress?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Any progress?


No, it takes about 14 days for them to transform so they are busy doing invisible internal changes. The first one pupated on Jan 2nd, and the other one on Jan 6th.

I'll take pics when it changes from the beautiful jade color to a translucent black where you can see the wings (if they progress that far).


----------



## pukasonqo

it’s raining in Oz!!


----------



## raspberrypink

tatertot said:


> I've been having fun playing with the Lensball I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636083



Wow this is such a beautiful picture!


----------



## tatertot

raspberrypink said:


> Wow this is such a beautiful picture!



Thank you


----------



## Narnanz

Best friend took this picture of her girls.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Best friend took this picture of her girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647025


 That's cute!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Found this man hanging for dear life!


----------



## raspberrypink

Spotted this guy in the neighbourhood today. Was trying to shoot him and he suddenly came at me, gave me quite a shock hahaha. Not very clear shots as I was trying to zoom in and keeping my distance....
But what a beautiful creature!


----------



## Addicted to bags

raspberrypink said:


> Spotted this guy in the neighbourhood today. Was trying to shoot him and he suddenly came at me, gave me quite a shock hahaha. Not very clear shots as I was trying to zoom in and keeping my distance....
> But what a beautiful creature!


That's so cool! She/He wanted to check you out too


----------



## raspberrypink

Lolz


----------



## 1LV

This sunrise reminded me of the saying, Red sky at morning sailors take warning/Red sky at night sailors delight.


----------



## Mimmy

The intricate beauty of this hibiscus before it is in full bloom.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4651434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intricate beauty of this hibiscus before it is in full bloom.


Waaahattttt?
There's a flower within a flower within a flower! So fascinating!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Waaahattttt?
> There's a flower within a flower within a flower! So fascinating!


I having been looking at the hibiscus in my garden for years and I never really noticed this before!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> I having been looking at the hibiscus in my garden for years and I never really noticed this before!


Well then! You're welcome!
I'm hooked now!


----------



## raspberrypink

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4651434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intricate beauty of this hibiscus before it is in full bloom.


What a beautiful shot ! Love the details ❤


----------



## Mimmy

raspberrypink said:


> What a beautiful shot ! Love the details ❤


Thank you, rasberrypink!


----------



## kbell

Flowers from July that are now dead & dried on my desk @ work. I still think they are pretty so I haven’t tossed them.


----------



## Ludmilla

kbell said:


> Flowers from July that are now dead & dried on my desk @ work. I still think they are pretty so I haven’t tossed them.
> View attachment 4652466


Yes they are!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> Flowers from July that are now dead & dried on my desk @ work. I still think they are pretty so I haven’t tossed them.
> View attachment 4652466


I know what you mean.


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4651434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intricate beauty of this hibiscus before it is in full bloom.



This color is stunning!  What a wonderful flower!


----------



## BagLadyT

Is there anything better than a chunky baby foot?


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Found this man hanging for dear life!


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> This color is stunning!  What a wonderful flower!


Thank you, carterazo!


----------



## pukasonqo

And the rain comes again


----------



## RuedeNesle

Riding from Oakland to SF yesterday morning. On the Bay Bridge. The fog covered everything!


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## whateve

Our camellias are blooming.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Our camellias are blooming.


Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! I'm proud because I planted this plant several years ago and it hasn't died.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'm proud because I planted this plant several years ago and it hasn't died.



So the plant is whateve proof?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.

I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings became evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay 






This is the girl below


----------



## Mimmy

Addicted to bags said:


> Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.
> 
> I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings become evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay
> 
> View attachment 4658245
> View attachment 4658246
> View attachment 4658247
> 
> 
> This is the girl below
> 
> View attachment 4658248


Amazing! Your photos are spectacular, Addicted to bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Riding from Oakland to SF yesterday morning. On the Bay Bridge. The fog covered everything!
> View attachment 4655423
> 
> View attachment 4655424



That’s really scary. I had a nightmare once like this. I was soooo scared.
I’m so glad you are safe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.
> 
> I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings become evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay
> 
> View attachment 4658245
> View attachment 4658246
> View attachment 4658247
> 
> 
> This is the girl below
> 
> View attachment 4658248


Oh wow! That is totally soooo awesome!
The translucent shell(?) is so neat.
But I still can’t tell how one is a male and the other a female. I am a slow learner lol. I will try to figure it out.
Edit. I figured it out. I can see how the second one has the smaller circles. 
By the way, what camera did you use to capture these pictures?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mimmy said:


> Amazing! Your photos are spectacular, Addicted to bags!


Thank you Mimmy


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! That is totally soooo awesome!
> The translucent shell(?) is so neat.
> But I still can’t tell how one is a male and the other a female. I am a slow learner lol. I will try to figure it out.
> Edit. I figured it out. I can see how the second one has the smaller circles.
> By the way, what camera did you use to capture these pictures?


My iPhone 11 pro.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> So the plant is whateve proof?


OH MY GOSH!!!!
I LOVE THIS PUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.
> 
> I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings became evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay
> 
> View attachment 4658245
> View attachment 4658246
> View attachment 4658247
> 
> 
> This is the girl below
> 
> View attachment 4658248


They are amazing! You must be such a proud parent!


----------



## Rouge H

Addicted to bags said:


> Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.
> 
> I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings became evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay
> 
> View attachment 4658245
> View attachment 4658246
> View attachment 4658247
> 
> 
> This is the girl below
> 
> View attachment 4658248



That is an amazing series of photographs and could be a National Geographic submission.- well done❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> They are amazing! You must be such a proud parent!



I'm a proud Mom, lol. Gotta do this the rest of the year and see how many "kids" I have 



Rouge H said:


> That is an amazing series of photographs and could be a National Geographic submission.- well done❤️



Why thank you Rouge H


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.
> 
> I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings became evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay
> 
> View attachment 4658245
> View attachment 4658246
> View attachment 4658247
> 
> 
> This is the girl below
> 
> View attachment 4658248


Lovely pics!
Never seen this before.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That’s really scary. I had a nightmare once like this. I was soooo scared.
> I’m so glad you are safe!


It does look scary, doesn't it? The first time I rode on the bridge when it was very foggy like this it was scary. I was riding to SF in an Uber, there was lots of traffic and you couldn't see pass the sides of the bridge on both the Oakland and SF side. All you saw were cars lined up on the bridge surrounded by walls of fog. You couldn't tell how close you were to getting off the bridge. (It was scary and cool at the same time!) The coolest time was when I was riding in an Uber back to Oakland. Somewhere before the Treasure Island exit you could see one place on the bridge where the winds were blowing in the fog. Even the Uber driver was in awe! I was so busy looking at it I didn't think to get it on video.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Our camellias are blooming.



So beautiful!  I can almost smell them. Do yours have a fragrance?


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.
> 
> I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings became evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay
> 
> View attachment 4658245
> View attachment 4658246
> View attachment 4658247
> 
> 
> This is the girl below
> 
> View attachment 4658248



How wonderful to watch all that process.  Your pictures make it all so vivid!


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> How wonderful to watch all that process.  Your pictures make it all so vivid!


Thank you carterazo


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> Great news, the 2 Chrysalis's hatched!  One hatched last week and the other one 2 days ago. It took longer then the normal 14 days because of the cool weather we've been having and the fact that I keep the interior of the house cool too. So we have a boy and a girl! You can tell on the first one because there is a circular mark on each hind wing. And on the 2nd butterfly you can tell by the absence of the circles and the fact that females have thicker looking veins.
> 
> I could tell the night before the first butterfly was ready to hatch because it became so translucent and the markings of the wings became evident. Once they hatch they have to hang so that the wings can cure or harden for several hours. I have 2 new Chrysalis's so we repeat the cycle. Yay
> 
> View attachment 4658245
> View attachment 4658246
> View attachment 4658247
> 
> 
> This is the girl below
> 
> View attachment 4658248


Wow! This is beautiful!   I didn't realize these had such a difficult time. We "raise" Painted Ladies every year, but we purchase the larvae and keep them indoors until they can fly. You make me want to go find some in the wild.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> So beautiful!  I can almost smell them. Do yours have a fragrance?


Gosh, I don't really know! I never smelled them. I have a rose bush nearby that has the best fragrance. I was in a nursery, smelling all the roses, and I couldn't leave it behind. My daughter loves the smell too. DH can't smell it at all. Isn't that odd?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Gosh, I don't really know! I never smelled them. I have a rose bush nearby that has the best fragrance. I was in a nursery, smelling all the roses, and I couldn't leave it behind. My daughter loves the smell too. DH can't smell it at all. Isn't that odd?


As I was reading your post, I could just imagine your lovely garden!


----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> Wow! This is beautiful!   I didn't realize these had such a difficult time. We "raise" Painted Ladies every year, but we purchase the larvae and keep them indoors until they can fly. You make me want to go find some in the wild.


If you live in a moderate climate, just go buy a organic milkweed plant, plant it and they will come to you. I believe milkweed is the only plant they eat. Milkweed is the plant you see in my photos. Good luck, we need more Monarch butterflies in the world. They are like the canary in the mines in that they indicate how our planet is doing.

If you do decide to buy the milkweed plant, DM me, I have to give tips. It self propagates and will take over if you don't know how to keep it under control.


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> If you live in a moderate climate, just go buy a organic milkweed plant, plant it and they will come to you. I believe milkweed is the only plant they eat. Milkweed is the plant you see in my photos. Good luck, we need more Monarch butterflies in the world. They are like the canary in the mines in that they indicate how our planet is doing.
> 
> If you do decide to buy the milkweed plant, DM me, I have to give tips. It self propagates and will take over if you don't know how to keep it under control.


Thank you! Milkweed grows here, but is it all poisonous? I have children. They love watching the butterfly/moth/surprise (lol) life cycles. We've had some funny experiences with the wild larvae (didn't want to increase the pine sawflies!) which is why we started buying them. I'll definitely let you know if we try the milkweed.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> Thank you! Milkweed grows here, but is it all poisonous? I have children. They love watching the butterfly/moth/surprise (lol) life cycles. We've had some funny experiences with the wild larvae (didn't want to increase the pine sawflies!) which is why we started buying them. I'll definitely let you know if we try the milkweed.


I do believe *Tropical Milkweed (Asclepias curassavica) *is poisonous if ingested...


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper's 1st snow. Ah the wonder of it all.


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> I do believe *Tropical Milkweed (Asclepias curassavica) *is poisonous if ingested...


Thank you. I thought they were all toxic; so I'll see if there are safer ones to find here. I found a list of milkweed and other plants Monarchs like in our area.


----------



## chowlover2

tealocean said:


> Thank you. I thought they were all toxic; so I'll see if there are safer ones to find here. I found a list of milkweed and other plants Monarchs like in our area.


They love coneflowers and butterfly bushes as well.


----------



## tealocean

chowlover2 said:


> They love coneflowers and butterfly bushes as well.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Cooper's 1st snow. Ah the wonder of it all.


Cute!


----------



## Rouge H

On the way home..had to stop for this one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4660891
> 
> On the way home..had to stop for this one.


Looks like a post card or greeting card picture! Nice


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Gosh, I don't really know! I never smelled them. I have a rose bush nearby that has the best fragrance. I was in a nursery, smelling all the roses, and I couldn't leave it behind. My daughter loves the smell too. DH can't smell it at all. Isn't that odd?


Yes, it is. I wonder if it is a guy thing? DH doesn't detect things I smell easily.


----------



## carterazo

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4660891
> 
> On the way home..had to stop for this one.


Wow! This deserves to be a postcard! Or at least to be framed.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Yes, it is. I wonder if it is a guy thing? DH doesn't detect things I smell easily.


It's just certain smells. I've meant to ask other people if they can smell that rose. He complains about smells that don't bother me. He isn't bothered by the smell of ammonia even when I'm gagging. He knows when I've opened the vinegar bottle. He can't stand that smell.


----------



## Rouge H

Addicted to bags said:


> Looks like a post card or greeting card picture! Nice





carterazo said:


> Wow! This deserves to be a postcard! Or at least to be framed.



Thank you ladies for your kind words. I enjoy taking photo’s and sharing them as much as I enjoy seeing everyone else’s❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4660891
> 
> On the way home..had to stop for this one.


So eerily mesmerizing and beautiful!
Takes me to another place!
I love it when snow makes everything look like it's been frosted with powdered sugar!


----------



## Rouge H

The modern day electrical wires vs. the simplicity of the Amish lifestyle.


----------



## SnaH

A cat is eating grass.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SnaH said:


> View attachment 4665347
> View attachment 4665348
> 
> 
> A cat is eating grass.


My dog does this! She thinks she's a cow! Also she eats birdseed so I guess she's bird-cow or is it cow-bird?


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Lilybarb

SnaH said:


> View attachment 4665347
> View attachment 4665348
> 
> 
> A cat is eating grass.


Aaaah, that looks just like my Ms. Kitty who passed in 2015. She would climb from the fence to the top of the neighbor's garage.
The kitty in photo really wanted some greens didn't she/he!


----------



## SnaH

Addicted to bags said:


> My dog does this! She thinks she's a cow! Also she eats birdseed so I guess she's bird-cow or is it cow-bird?





Lilybarb said:


> Aaaah, that looks just like my Ms. Kitty who passed in 2015. She would climb from the fence to the top of the neighbor's garage.
> The kitty in photo really wanted some greens didn't she/he!



Apparently, dogs and cats need some vegetables even though they are known as predators but at that time, I was really surprised. 
This cat ate grass passionately so he sounded like "Bazak-bazak" loudly. When I took my phone to take a picture, he stared me like this. 
This kitty is one of campus cats who live in our university and many students adore him. ♡


----------



## Narnanz

SnaH said:


> Apparently, dogs and cats need some vegetables even though they are known as predators but at that time, I was really surprised.
> This cat ate grass passionately so he sounded like "Bazak-bazak" loudly. When I took my phone to take a picture, he stared me like this.
> This kitty is one of campus cats who live in our university and many students adore him. ♡


We give our dog brocollii regularly...she loves it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Riding on the Bay Bridge this morning. Clear morning! Much different from February 1st.



February 1st:


----------



## Narnanz

Two log boats in and one still in the bay.
Bike ride was lovely.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Two log boats in and one still in the bay.
> Bike ride was lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672268
> View attachment 4672269


Hehe, I see you sneaked a handbag in Narnanz


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Hehe, I see you sneaked a handbag in Narnanz


Yes...I think the few people out that morning looked at me strangely.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Yes...I think the few people out that morning looked at me strangely.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Riding on the Bay Bridge this morning. Clear morning! Much different from February 1st.
> View attachment 4672200
> 
> February 1st:
> View attachment 4672237


@RuedeNesle, wow. The clear day & skyline is as pretty as the foggy pic is scary!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, wow. The clear day & skyline is as pretty as the foggy pic is scary!


Hi LB! 
That's true!


----------



## pukasonqo

Today in the city


----------



## pukasonqo

and tonight’s sunset


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Yes...I think the few people out that morning looked at me strangely.


They are the strange people IMO!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> and tonight’s sunset


Love it! 
But kinda scary.


----------



## Lilybarb

The marina at daybreak. The lake is almost 5 feet above full pool due to all the rain we've had, so parts of the neighboring marinas are below water - very cold water.


----------



## Deleted member 431261

Throw back to 2004 with Rachel Stevens


----------



## Blueberry12

Cat flower...


----------



## Hq8

Good morning


----------



## Hq8

Relax


----------



## Blueberry12

Cakes.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday.


----------



## pukasonqo

rainy days and mondays


----------



## Blueberry12

Sleepy Cat


----------



## Lilybarb

Blueberry12 said:


> Sleepy Cat


Love kitty's fluffy tail!


----------



## Dextersmom

My assistant Walter, helping me work from home.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> My assistant Walter, helping me work from home.


Aaaaah. That's a sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> Aaaaah. That's a sweet friend.


Thank you. He is my little lovebug.


----------



## Mimmy

... uncertain times


----------



## Ludmilla

Dextersmom said:


> My assistant Walter, helping me work from home.


Aww! I‘d love to have such an assistant, too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ludmilla said:


> Aww! I‘d love to have such an assistant, too.


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ludmilla said:


> Aww! I‘d love to have such an assistant, too.


Thank you. 

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Lilybarb

My catnip plants made it through the winter - hardy bunch! - so I cleaned up the dead stragglers & they're are on their way to being Kitties' favorite plants again.


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting a little fresh air earlier today.


----------



## chicklety

Hq8 said:


> Good morning


I'm sending this to my mom right now


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> Getting a little fresh air earlier today.


Looks like beautiful air!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> Looks like beautiful air!


----------



## Dextersmom

This afternoon I made a big pot of Pasta e Fagioli.  To me, this is the ultimate comfort food.  I have very happy memories of watching my grandpa making this when I was a little girl.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I made a big pot of Pasta e Fagioli.  To me, this is the ultimate comfort food.  I have very happy memories of watching my grandpa making this when I was a little girl.


Looks delicious! Great for a rainy day like today!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I made a big pot of Pasta e Fagioli.  To me, this is the ultimate comfort food.  I have very happy memories of watching my grandpa making this when I was a little girl.


Oh my! That looks scrumptious!! Wish I could help you eat it.


----------



## jenlynne25

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I made a big pot of Pasta e Fagioli.  To me, this is the ultimate comfort food.  I have very happy memories of watching my grandpa making this when I was a little girl.


I have no idea what’s all in there but I want some!  Lol


----------



## SouthTampa

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I made a big pot of Pasta e Fagioli.  To me, this is the ultimate comfort food.  I have very happy memories of watching my grandpa making this when I was a little girl.


The photo is amazing.    You can see the air bubbles!    Hope you and your family enjoyed.


----------



## SouthTampa

Can you find the dog?


----------



## Dextersmom

SouthTampa said:


> The photo is amazing.    You can see the air bubbles!    Hope you and your family enjoyed.





chowlover2 said:


> Looks delicious! Great for a rainy day like today!





Lilybarb said:


> Oh my! That looks scrumptious!! Wish I could help you eat it.





jenlynne25 said:


> I have no idea what’s all in there but I want some!  Lol


Thank you, everyone.  I hope you are all safe and have comforting food to nourish you.


----------



## Dextersmom

SouthTampa said:


> Can you find the dog?


What a sweetie pie.


----------



## whateve

SouthTampa said:


> Can you find the dog?


That quilt is gorgeous! Your house is beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I made a big pot of Pasta e Fagioli.  To me, this is the ultimate comfort food.  I have very happy memories of watching my grandpa making this when I was a little girl.


So yummy looking DM! You should share on the food thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-ate-this-post-pictures-of-food.205951/page-1342


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> So yummy looking DM! You should share on the food thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-ate-this-post-pictures-of-food.205951/page-1342


Hi there Atb and thank you. I did share on that thread for a little while, but as a vegetarian some of the food posted was hard for me to look at, so I stopped.  I do post on the veggie thread, though there is very little traffic.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there Atb and thank you. I did share on that thread for a little while, but as a vegetarian some of the food posted was hard for me to look at, so I stopped.  I do post on the veggie thread, though there is very little traffic.


Oh I didn't know you are a vegetarian, sorry. There's a veggie thread? I'll have to go for a peek. I love veggies too. Wait... I love all food


----------



## SouthTampa

whateve said:


> That quilt is gorgeous! Your house is beautiful!


Thank you!    It is called a crazy quilt.    I think it is from around 1890/1900.

I actually moved from South Tampa and am now in a condominium.   It had to do a hard “edit”, and sell a lot of
my antiques.    Tried to just keep the best.   Have settled in.    Thought my two dogs would miss their yard, but they have become quite content with city life


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I didn't know you are a vegetarian, sorry. There's a veggie thread? I'll have to go for a peek. I love veggies too. Wait... I love all food


No need to be sorry, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Finding beauty in my own home today.


----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s sky w venus and the moon who was playing hide and seek


----------



## tenKrat

A beautiful strawberry finch


And a bird’s nest in my yard


----------



## whateve

tenKrat said:


> A beautiful strawberry finch
> View attachment 4698516
> 
> And a bird’s nest in my yard
> View attachment 4698518


That bird photo is amazing!


----------



## Lilybarb

tenKrat said:


> A beautiful strawberry finch
> View attachment 4698516
> 
> And a bird’s nest in my yard
> View attachment 4698518


Where are you? I've never seen one of these gorgeous little guys before!


----------



## Mimmy

tenKrat said:


> A beautiful strawberry finch
> View attachment 4698516
> 
> And a bird’s nest in my yard
> View attachment 4698518


Beautiful photo and bird!


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> That bird photo is amazing!


What a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Dextersmom

This rose blooming in my front yard.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> This rose blooming in my front yard.


Gorgeous rose!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> Gorgeous rose!


----------



## Iamminda

My Lemon Tree.  (Too bad I am not tall enough to reach 1/2 of the lemons on the tree, lol).


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> My Lemon Tree.  (Too bad I am not tall enough to reach 1/2 of the lemons on the tree, lol).


I could have used some of them yesterday! Do you ever make lemonade?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I could have used some of them yesterday! Do you ever make lemonade?



No, it’s too much work for me to pick that many lemons (my lemons are smaller than the ones at the store).  Plus I think I will need a lot of sugar to make the lemonade taste good.  Do you like to make fresh lemonade?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> No, it’s too much work for me to pick that many lemons (my lemons are smaller than the ones at the store).  Plus I think I will need a lot of sugar to make the lemonade taste good.  Do you like to make fresh lemonade?


I don't make it often. I rarely drink anything except water. When I make it, I need a lot of sugar. I can't stand it if it is sour. I've found that a little mint in it helps cut the tartness. We have fresh mint that grows wild in our yard.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> A beautiful strawberry finch
> View attachment 4698516
> 
> And a bird’s nest in my yard
> View attachment 4698518


The finch is beautiful!


----------



## Lilybarb

Iamminda said:


> No, it’s too much work for me to pick that many lemons (my lemons are smaller than the ones at the store).  Plus I think I will need a lot of sugar to make the lemonade taste good.  Do you like to make fresh lemonade?


Lemonade yum-o! When I saw the pic of your tree my mouth literally watered.


----------



## Iamminda

Lilybarb said:


> Lemonade yum-o! When I saw the pic of your tree my mouth literally watered.



Another vote for making lemonade .


----------



## Straight-Laced

Early morning, kookaburras laughing outside my house : WAKE UP !!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Straight-Laced said:


> Early morning, kookaburras laughing outside my house : WAKE UP !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4700722


I had immediately this song in mind ...


----------



## Lilybarb

Ludmilla said:


> I had immediately this song in mind ...


"No more sleeping in bed..." 
I love that song.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## carterazo

1LV said:


> View attachment 4701290



It doesn't get better than this!  What a picture of peace and hope!


----------



## Lilybarb

carterazo said:


> It doesn't get better than this!  What a picture of peace and hope!


Well put!


----------



## kbell

Picture from today’s hike. So glad my local park was less crowded today.


----------



## 1LV

kbell said:


> Picture from today’s hike. So glad my local park was less crowded today.
> View attachment 4703557


I can almost hear the water!  Love it


----------



## Straight-Laced

kbell said:


> Picture from today’s hike. So glad my local park was less crowded today.
> View attachment 4703557


Wow!  That's a spectacular local park. Just looking at this photo is energising


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Morgan_Bellini

This is my new favorite thread! I just discovered it yesterday.


----------



## tatertot

I love this picture of our kiddo on the beach last spring break holiday. We had to cancel our spring trip this year due to the virus. These pics remind me to stay positive and that eventually we will make it out of the house and back to the sun!


----------



## Lilybarb

I am mourning the pic I did _not_ get! Went out on the deck this a.m. & got a glimpse of something reddish moving about a 50 yards through the woods between the house & the neighbor's yard. Stopped in my tracks. "Is that what I thought it was?" Stood to watch and saw an adult very RED fox making it's way through the woods. Although living in GA I have not seen a red fox since I was a kid!
Will continue to try & get a pic!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> I am mourning the pic I did _not_ get! Went out on the deck this a.m. & got a glimpse of something reddish moving about a 50 yards through the woods between the house & the neighbor's yard. Stopped in my tracks. "Is that what I thought it was?" Stood to watch and saw an adult very RED fox making it's way through the woods. Although living in GA I have not seen a red fox since I was a kid!
> Will continue to try & get a pic!


Your post reminds me of a very cute fox YouTube I saw last night. The fox is like a tame dog/cat mix and makes the cutest sounds and is so happy, lol


----------



## chowlover2

Addicted to bags said:


> Your post reminds me of a very cute fox YouTube I saw last night. The fox is like a tame dog/cat mix and makes the cutest sounds and is so happy, lol



Check out Juniper Fox on Facebook. She has 2 adopted brothers Fig & Elmwood. All from fur farms. Great fun.


----------



## Narnanz

Rosa Mon Cherie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My Lemon Tree.  (Too bad I am not tall enough to reach 1/2 of the lemons on the tree, lol).


Such a beautiful tree! I always wanted a lemon tree!
Do you ever gather enough lemons to just put them in a bowl as a decoration?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Rosa Mon Cherie
> View attachment 4704356


Beautiful Narnanz!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Early morning, kookaburras laughing outside my house : WAKE UP !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4700722


Nice!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful Narnanz!!!


She is...this rose is very sentimental ...my first cat Tao is buried under her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The sky was clear today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> She is...this rose is very sentimental ...my first cat Tao is buried under her.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> The sky was clear today!


What a great day!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful tree! I always wanted a lemon tree!
> Do you ever gather enough lemons to just put them in a bowl as a decoration?



Thanks.  I get too lazy/tired to gather more than a dozen at a time — then I rinse/clean and put them in the fridge right away.  I actually have a second lemon tree that doesn’t yield anything (I saw one tiny one on the ground, lol, see pic).


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Rosa Mon Cherie
> View attachment 4704356



This is a spectacular rose!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I get too lazy/tired to gather more than a dozen at a time — then I rinse/clean and put them in the fridge right away.  I actually have a second lemon tree that doesn’t yield anything (I saw one tiny one on the ground, lol, see pic).


So maybe you have a mama and a papa tree?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So maybe you have a mama and a papa tree?



lol, could be.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> She is...this rose is very sentimental ...my first cat Tao is buried under her.


Oh that is a special idea Naranz. Tao is still with you in your beautiful roses.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that is a special idea Naranz. Tao is still with you in your beautiful roses.


I think of her everytime I pick her rose.


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Your post reminds me of a very cute fox YouTube I saw last night. The fox is like a tame dog/cat mix and makes the cutest sounds and is so happy, lol





chowlover2 said:


> Check out Juniper Fox on Facebook. She has 2 adopted brothers Fig & Elmwood. All from fur farms. Great fun.


They're certainly unique creatures! "Red" came back today although I didn't get to see him. My housemate informed me that he came up on the deck. I feed the feral cats on the deck (pick the dish up when they're finished) so I guess Red could still smell where it had been. This explains why the cats were especially jumpy tonight. Could be a female fox with mouths to feed.


----------



## Lilybarb

Narnanz said:


> I think of her everytime I pick her rose.


Oh @Narnanz, that brought a tear.  The rose is so pretty .... love in bloom


----------



## chowlover2

Lilybarb said:


> They're certainly unique creatures! "Red" came back today although I didn't get to see him. My housemate informed me that he came up on the deck. I feed the feral cats on the deck (pick the dish up when they're finished) so I guess Red could still smell where it had been. This explains why the cats were especially jumpy tonight. Could be a female fox with mouths to feed.


I have a family of foxes I feed. It all started with my compost heap. They were always digging in it for food. Instead of compost, I put chicken carcass out for the foxes, any scraps, bread and such I have they aren’t picky. They are so smart. If I have scraps I go out and call foxes and they are there. Much better behaved than my3 dogs. Pictures aren’t the greatest, the camera freaks them out.


----------



## Lilybarb

chowlover2 said:


> I have a family of foxes I feed. It all started with my compost heap. They were always digging in it for food. Instead of compost, I put chicken carcass out for the foxes, any scraps, bread and such I have they aren’t picky. They are so smart. If I have scraps I go out and call foxes and they are there. Much better behaved than my3 dogs. Pictures aren’t the greatest, the camera freaks them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704557
> View attachment 4704560


@chowlover2 - great pics of The Sly Family. I'm afraid I'll never get a pic as good as yours. Although I do love wildlife, I love it _more _at a distance!


----------



## Ludmilla

chowlover2 said:


> I have a family of foxes I feed. It all started with my compost heap. They were always digging in it for food. Instead of compost, I put chicken carcass out for the foxes, any scraps, bread and such I have they aren’t picky. They are so smart. If I have scraps I go out and call foxes and they are there. Much better behaved than my3 dogs. Pictures aren’t the greatest, the camera freaks them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704557
> View attachment 4704560


I love foxes!


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> Rosa Mon Cherie
> View attachment 4704356



What stunning color!  I would love a top or a dress in this color.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> The sky was clear today!


----------



## carterazo

chowlover2 said:


> I have a family of foxes I feed. It all started with my compost heap. They were always digging in it for food. Instead of compost, I put chicken carcass out for the foxes, any scraps, bread and such I have they aren’t picky. They are so smart. If I have scraps I go out and call foxes and they are there. Much better behaved than my3 dogs. Pictures aren’t the greatest, the camera freaks them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704557
> View attachment 4704560


So sweet. There is one in my neighborhood. I've only seen him a couple times crossing the street to run into the woods.


----------



## chowlover2

Lilybarb said:


> @chowlover2 - great pics of The Sly Family. I'm afraid I'll never get a pic as good as yours. Although I do love wildlife, I love it _more _at a distance!


Only 2 of the 10 come close. The 2 hungriest I think. The pics were taken through my kitchen window and the 2 only come close when I have food for them..


----------



## leechiyong

Took this on my evening walk last night:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not sure what happened with portrait mode.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Last night's sky.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers and snow!
It was snowing like crazy for about 30 minutes!


----------



## leechiyong

An Easter bunny:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> An Easter bunny:
> View attachment 4707391


So cute!!!


----------



## coniglietta

Some plum blossoms I saw when walking my dogs last weekend. Very pretty! I'm glad spring has started.


----------



## Sunshine mama

coniglietta said:


> Some plum blossoms I saw when walking my dogs last weekend. Very pretty! I'm glad spring has started.


Wow. The flowers are really pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

Just lovely!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> An Easter bunny:
> View attachment 4707391


Awwww!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Dextersmom

Last night's Indian curried tofu.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Easter, everyone.


----------



## Lilybarb

leechiyong said:


> An Easter bunny:
> View attachment 4707391


Well that lil fella really keeps up with his calendar doesn't he!  Daytimer...."Easter Sunday - make appearance".
Happy Easter to All!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Well that lil fella really keeps up with his calendar doesn't he!  Daytimer...."Easter Sunday - make appearance".
> Happy Easter to All!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's Indian curried tofu.





Dextersmom said:


> Happy Easter, everyone.


Both are beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Here is a very random picture — I am growing green onions at home (in water, no soil).  Using the bottom 2 inches of store bought green onion (see the 6 little ones on the left side of container) — they will grow quickly.  (Change the water every day or two).  Then cut and wait for it to grow again.  Have a great day everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Here is a very random picture — I am growing green onions at home (in water, no soil).  Using the bottom 2 inches of store bought green onion (see the 6 little ones on the left side of container) — they will grow quickly.  (Change the water every day or two).  Then cut and wait for it to grow again.  Have a great day everyone


IM! You are such a gardener!!!
I have finally planted my green onions in potting soil. I'm not sure if I did it correctly though.  I didn't even Google how to do it cuz I was too lazy.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> IM! You are such a gardener!!!
> I have finally planted my green onions in potting soil. I'm not sure if I did it correctly though.  I didn't even Google how to do it cuz I was too lazy.



Oh that’s great you planted yours.  If you still have your green onion pictures,  can you post them here?   Yours are beautiful in pretty vases (mine is so downright homey and “rustic”, lol)


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Both are beautiful!


Thank you, Sm.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Here is a very random picture — I am growing green onions at home (in water, no soil).  Using the bottom 2 inches of store bought green onion (see the 6 little ones on the left side of container) — they will grow quickly.  (Change the water every day or two).  Then cut and wait for it to grow again.  Have a great day everyone


Thank you for sharing this, IM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh that’s great you planted yours.  If you still have your green onion pictures,  can you post them here?   Yours are beautiful in pretty vases (mine is so downright homey and “rustic”, lol)


Here they are. 
Some were cut today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Here they are.
> Some were cut today.



Oh wow, you are quite the Ms GreenThumb .  They are doing so well at your house (yours look healthier and heartier than mine, lol). I need to grow more like you and have them ready at any time (sometimes,  I don’t have enough when I need them).  Thanks for sharing and inspiring me (yet again )


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for sharing this, IM.



No problem .  I actually learned about this from SunshineMama and GeorginaLavender.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, you are quite the Ms GreenThumb .  They are doing so well at your house (yours look healthier and heartier than mine, lol). I need to grow more like you and have them ready at any time (sometimes,  I don’t have enough when I need them).  Thanks for sharing and inspiring me (yet again )


You're welcome! I can't wait to see yours!!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Here they are.
> Some were cut today.


I love all of your photos....they are magazine quality. or those beautiful coffee table books that you open one page ane drool over it for an hour wishing you could learn how to focus you tablet camera so you could do them too.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> I love all of your photos....they are magazine quality. or those beautiful coffee table books that you open one page ane drool over it for an hour wishing you could learn how to focus you tablet camera so you could do them too.



+1 Agree that SSSM takes awesome pictures


----------



## Mimmy

Social distancing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I love all of your photos....they are magazine quality. or those beautiful coffee table books that you open one page ane drool over it for an hour wishing you could learn how to focus you tablet camera so you could do them too.


Awww, that's such a nice compliment,  thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> Social distancing.


This is quite breathtaking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> +1 Agree that SSSM takes awesome pictures


Oh gee shucks thank you IM!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I am having a bumper crop this season (Monarch Butterflies have 4 mating seasons a year) of caterpillars. I have 39 indoors in the habitat and at least 8 that I am aware of outside. I try to hunt them down because my gardener in the past has accidentally killed many of them with his blower. Should be a good crop of butterflies in about 1-2 weeks although I have an early butterfly who I think will hatch tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. I'm so happy to see so many chrysalis and hope they all hatch!


----------



## chowlover2

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I am having a bumper crop this season (Monarch Butterflies have 4 mating seasons a year) of caterpillars. I have 39 indoors in the habitat and at least 8 that I am aware of outside. I try to hunt them down because my gardener in the past has accidentally killed many of them with his blower. Should be a good crop of butterflies in about 1-2 weeks although I have an early butterfly who I think will hatch tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. I'm so happy to see so many chrysalis and hope they all hatch!
> 
> View attachment 4709036
> View attachment 4709037
> View attachment 4709038
> View attachment 4709039
> View attachment 4709040
> View attachment 4709041
> View attachment 4709042
> View attachment 4709043


You're such a great butterfly whisperer!
Truly amazing A!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Last night.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am growing leftover green onion roots, and now I feel like a farmer.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I am growing leftover green onion roots, and now I feel like a farmer.



I have serious G.O. envy — yours look more robust than mine


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I have serious G.O. envy — yours look more robust than mine


The G.O. is always greener on the other side of the fence, that's why.
I have a few more ready to be potted soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Finally the sunset.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I am growing leftover green onion roots, and now I feel like a farmer.


Do you plant them without roots? Or put in water until you have roots? Inquiring minds (me) want to know


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.


So pretty!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A random craving for ice cream today while I was at the UPS store. Ice cream store is right next door


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> A random craving for ice cream today while I was at the UPS store. Ice cream store is right next door


Is that mint chocolate chip? Looks really good .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you plant them without roots? Or put in water until you have roots? Inquiring minds (me) want to know


I soak them in water until the roots are long "enough". This is my first time so I was just winging it.


Addicted to bags said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> A random craving for ice cream today while I was at the UPS store. Ice cream store is right next door



Now I crave ice cream too.  Yum.  If it isn’t mint chocolate, is it pistachio?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that mint chocolate chip? Looks really good .


Pistachio! 

I can't buy store bought mint ice cream any more. A few years ago I got on homemade ice cream kick, from making the custard from scratch, soaking fresh mint leaves in the custard for 30 minutes and then using an ice cream maker to make up the final product. After having fresh mint ice cream (and I didn't use the green dye) I just can't buy mint ice cream anymore. Sorry for long answer to your simple question


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Pistachio!
> 
> I can't buy store bought mint ice cream any more. A few years ago I got on homemade ice cream kick, from making the custard from scratch, soaking fresh mint leaves in the custard for 30 minutes and then using an ice cream maker to make up the final product. After having fresh mint ice cream (and I didn't use the green dye) I just can't buy mint ice cream anymore. Sorry for long answer to your simple question


Understood! I know exactly what you mean. 
There's nothing like all natural homemade ice cream!


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Pistachio!
> 
> I can't buy store bought mint ice cream any more. A few years ago I got on homemade ice cream kick, from making the custard from scratch, soaking fresh mint leaves in the custard for 30 minutes and then using an ice cream maker to make up the final product. After having fresh mint ice cream (and I didn't use the green dye) I just can't buy mint ice cream anymore. Sorry for long answer to your simple question


My favorite flavor. I die ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> My favorite flavor. I die ...


One of my faves too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

New lipsticks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My proud spider plant with a flower!


----------



## shaezie

Snap shots during short walks around the block in my area.


----------



## Soniaa

People out here strugglin to pay rent and we got pigeons making themselves feel at home for free on our porch!


----------



## Lilybarb

Soniaa said:


> People out here strugglin to pay rent and we got pigeons making themselves feel at home for free on our porch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712939


What, no mi casa es su casa?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> People out here strugglin to pay rent and we got pigeons making themselves feel at home for free on our porch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712939


The pigeons probably think it's their house and you're the renter!


----------



## Soniaa

Lilybarb said:


> What, no mi casa es su casa?


 No mi casa es solo mi casa!...Unless they help with laundry, then ok


----------



## Lilybarb

Soniaa said:


> No mi casa es solo mi casa!...Unless they help with laundry, then ok


----------



## Ludmilla

Deleting pics from my ipad and found this one. Pic is from last September. Candies were gifts from a friend`s wedding.


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter looking irresistible.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> Walter looking irresistible.


You stole my cat! 
Seriously - looks just my kitty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> You stole my cat!
> Seriously - looks just my kitty!


My Walter is silly, playful, loving and very naughty.   What is your kitty like?  I would love to see a pic if you ever feel like posting one.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> My Walter is silly, playful, loving and very naughty.   What is your kitty like?  I would love to see a pic if you ever feel like posting one.


Mine is a semi-feral - depending on whether you have a bowl of food in your hand.  The only real difference I can see is that mine has a clipped ear to show he's neutered. He (named Bullitt for his speed when he was a baby) is on the left, Mama kitty on right.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> Mine is a semi-feral - depending on whether you have a bowl of food in your hand.  The only real difference I can see is that mine has a clipped ear to show he's neutered. He (named Bullitt for his speed when he was a baby) is on the left, Mama kitty on right.


Oh, they really are identical.  His mama is so pretty, too.  Thank you for sharing.  I adore all cats.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, they really are identical.  His mama is so pretty, too.  Thank you for sharing.  I adore all cats.


Me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Walter looking irresistible.





Lilybarb said:


> You stole my cat!
> Seriously - looks just my kitty!


These are my sister's cats, Bradley and Asia. (I'm sheltering in place with her.) They normally don't get this close to me, except when I'm eating chicken, tuna, or salmon. Normally they're not even in the same room I'm in, but as soon as I start eating one of those three things I'll look down and there they are!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> These are my sister's cats, Bradley and Asia. (I'm sheltering in place with her.) They normally don't get this close to me, except when I'm eating chicken, tuna, or salmon. Normally they're not even in the same room I'm in, but as soon as I start eating one of those three things I'll look down and there they are!
> View attachment 4714725


 "Hey Can I have some of what you're having?" Too funny! Pretty kitties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> "Hey Can I have some of what you're having?" Too funny! Pretty kitties!



Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Walter looking irresistible.


So cute! I love your plant too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> These are my sister's cats, Bradley and Asia. (I'm sheltering in place with her.) They normally don't get this close to me, except when I'm eating chicken, tuna, or salmon. Normally they're not even in the same room I'm in, but as soon as I start eating one of those three things I'll look down and there they are!
> View attachment 4714725


They're cute AND smart!
That's what my DDs do when I start eating something delish. They come downstairs to see what's going on. 
So if I want something from them,   I get raucous in the kitchen and start eating  something. This gets them all the time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> They're cute AND smart!
> That's what my DDs do when I start eating something delish. They come downstairs to see what's going on.
> So if I want something from them,   I get raucous in the kitchen and start eating  something. This gets them all the time!


Thanks SM!
 That's funny! Her cats are very clingy. They go wherever she is. Since we're in separate rooms most of the time I don't see them much. My sister sleeps late so I feed her cats in the morning. Even then, they keep their distance until I'm done filling their bowls and leave the room. It's funny to all of sudden look down and see them that close!


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> These are my sister's cats, Bradley and Asia. (I'm sheltering in place with her.) They normally don't get this close to me, except when I'm eating chicken, tuna, or salmon. Normally they're not even in the same room I'm in, but as soon as I start eating one of those three things I'll look down and there they are!
> View attachment 4714725


Sweetie pies.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! I love your plant too!


Thank you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Sweetie pies.


You and @Lilybarb have beautiful cats too!


----------



## Dextersmom

I took these pics while out on my neighborhood walk today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I took these pics while out on my neighborhood walk today.


Beautiful Earth Day pics DM.
Check out how beautiful and smog free LA is right now on this Youtube helicopter ride.


----------



## carterazo

This is from my walk a few days ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I took these pics while out on my neighborhood walk today.





carterazo said:


> This is from my walk a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715291


Wow you ladies are having wonderful weather and beautiful scenery. 
Meanwhile,  I am still getting intermittent snow. 
And instead of greenery,  we still have mostly brownery( is this a real word? At least it rhymes ).


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow you ladies are having wonderful weather and beautiful scenery.
> Meanwhile,  I am still getting intermittent snow.
> And instead of greenery,  we still have mostly brownery( is this a real word? At least it rhymes ).


Ha, ha! I think brownery is a great description. That is how I feel it looks in winter. Hope you get some warmth and flowers soon.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow you ladies are having wonderful weather and beautiful scenery.
> Meanwhile,  I am still getting intermittent snow.
> And instead of greenery,  we still have mostly brownery( is this a real word? At least it rhymes ).


Snow?!?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Snow?!?


These days, snow  is  literally becoming gross!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Ha, ha! I think brownery us a great description. That is how I feel it looks in winter. Hope you get some warmth and flowers soon.


Thank you.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> To me, snow  is  literally becoming gross!


I don't even want to tell you what my temps are but suffice it to say it's like summer arrived early. I'm sorry to hear about your terrible dopey snow Smama


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't even want to tell you what my temps are but suffice it to say it's like summer arrived early. I'm sorry to hear about your terrible dopey snow Smama


On a positive note,  gray(our skies) and white(snow) go together quite well!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> On a positive note,  gray(our skies) and white(snow) go together quite well!


----------



## Lilybarb

Good morning!
The sky today reflected on the water.
"Red in the morning, sailors..."  _More_ rain. But the temperatures are nice!


----------



## Lilybarb

All you fellow cat lovers, have you ever seen eyes like this? I've had kitties all my life but I believe my semi-feral here has the prettiest ones of all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Good morning!
> The sky today reflected on the water.
> "Red in the morning, sailors..."  _More_ rain. But the temperatures are nice!


Beautiful! You must have gotten up early!!
Yes! Your cat's eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! You must have gotten up early!!
> Yes! Your cat's eyes are gorgeous.


Thank you!
Yes, I went to bed too early after eating a fat sandwich that had obviously been sprinkled with sleep dust.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, I went to bed too early after eating a fat sandwich that had obviously been sprinkled with sleep dust.


 A fat sandwich will definitely knock me out too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> All you fellow cat lovers, have you ever seen eyes like this? I've had kitties all my life but I believe my semi-feral here has the prettiest ones of all.


Beautiful eyes!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful eyes!


Thanks Rue - the mama kitty's eyes are just well, cat eyes - Bullitt here obviously takes after his no-good dad.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> All you fellow cat lovers, have you ever seen eyes like this? I've had kitties all my life but I believe my semi-feral here has the prettiest ones of all.


Woah! Those are gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Now I want a cat.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lilybarb said:


> All you fellow cat lovers, have you ever seen eyes like this? I've had kitties all my life but I believe my semi-feral here has the prettiest ones of all.


Awww, she's a stunner!


----------



## chowlover2

I love that name, Bullitt. And those eyes, he's going to be a ladies man...


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> All you fellow cat lovers, have you ever seen eyes like this? I've had kitties all my life but I believe my semi-feral here has the prettiest ones of all.


He's beautiful. Why do the males always get the natural eyeliner? I like his black lipstick too.


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Woah! Those are gorgeous eyes!!





Ludmilla said:


> Now I want a cat.





IntheOcean said:


> Awww, she's a stunner!





chowlover2 said:


> I love that name, Bullitt. And those eyes, he's going to be a ladies man...





whateve said:


> He's beautiful. Why do the males always get the natural eyeliner? I like his black lipstick too.


Bullitt (as in the movie) and I thank you Ladies!    Tho just between you & me, he knows he's a hot stuff.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> All you fellow cat lovers, have you ever seen eyes like this? I've had kitties all my life but I believe my semi-feral here has the prettiest ones of all.


What a special beauty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

So on post #2871 I mentioned I had a bumper crop of Monarch Butterfly caterpillars, 39 indoors in the habitat and 8 outside. They have been hatching and today was a record 9 butterflies in one day! (the other 2 are in the opposite corners)




The other day I happened to walk by just as one was hatching so snapped a couple of pics. See how squished the wings are? They need to hang for the wings to drop and then to dry and firm up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

So far I've had 13 females and 9 males hatch from the habitat. The outside ones have not hatched yet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> So far I've had 13 females and 9 males hatch from the habitat. The outside ones have not hatched
> 
> View attachment 4717547
> View attachment 4717548



Simply magical, Atb.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Thank you DM


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> So far I've had 13 females and 9 males hatch from the habitat. The outside ones have not hatched yet.
> 
> View attachment 4717547
> View attachment 4717548


Aaah! They're so Beautiful. I love that you take care of these - there seems to be fewer & fewer here each spring. And the black ones too - I love seeing those too.


----------



## 1LV

Addicted to bags said:


> So far I've had 13 females and 9 males hatch from the habitat. The outside ones have not hatched yet.
> 
> View attachment 4717547
> View attachment 4717548


So pretty!  When/How did you become interested in this?  Truly special.  Thanks for sharing (& caring).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> So on post #2871 I mentioned I had a bumper crop of Monarch Butterfly caterpillars, 39 indoors in the habitat and 8 outside. They have been hatching and today was a record 9 butterflies in one day! (the other 2 are in the opposite corners)
> 
> View attachment 4717541
> 
> 
> The other day I happened to walk by just as one was hatching so snapped a couple of pics. See how squished the wings are? They need to hang for the wings to drop and then to dry and firm up.
> 
> View attachment 4717543





Addicted to bags said:


> So far I've had 13 females and 9 males hatch from the habitat. The outside ones have not hatched yet.
> 
> View attachment 4717547
> View attachment 4717548



Truly amazing! If I had this at my house and witnessing this IRL, I would be totally floored about the beauty of life!
It's  just so fascinating! You are lucky to be able to do this!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Aaah! They're so Beautiful. I love that you take care of these - there seems to be fewer & fewer here each spring. And the black ones too - I love seeing those too.


Plant what they like to eat and they should come back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

1LV said:


> So pretty!  When/How did you become interested in this?  Truly special.  Thanks for sharing (& caring).


My SIL gave me a little milkweed plant about 3-4 years ago and it kinda slowly sprang from that. Milkweed self propagates like crazy so my backyard has tons of milkweed from that one little plant. Then I read up on the butterflies and found out how low their survival rate is. I think a female during her prime lays over 400-500 eggs a day and only about 5% make it to become a butterfly. So from that I decided to try and help them along. Thanks for asking @1LV


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Truly amazing! If I had this at my house and witnessing this IRL, I would be totally floored about the beauty of life!
> It's  just so fascinating! You are lucky to be able to do this!


Thank you Smama! Did you get any robin's eggs this spring?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Smama! Did you get any robin's eggs this spring?


No. I threw away the wreath so they didn't come back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> No. I threw away the wreath so they didn't come back.


Oh darn.


----------



## Dextersmom

My lunch today; homemade banana bread fresh from the oven with a generous dollop of yogurt.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> My lunch today; homemade banana bread fresh from the oven with a generous dollop of yogurt.


My favorites, separately, together, doesn't matter - Yum!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> My favorites, separately, together, doesn't matter - Yum!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> My lunch today; homemade banana bread fresh from the oven with a generous dollop of yogurt.


Banana bread is one of my favs and I have a really good recipe. Hmmm, if I can get my hands on some flour I think I will make it. Thanks for putting banana bread on my brain DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Banana bread is one of my favs and I have a really good recipe. Hmmm, if I can get my hands on some flour I think I will make it. Thanks for putting banana bread on my brain DM


Hi, my friend.  Oh, I hope you will be able to find flour soon.  I have had banana bread on my brain for days.  Seriously, I have been day dreaming about it.


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> So on post #2871 I mentioned I had a bumper crop of Monarch Butterfly caterpillars, 39 indoors in the habitat and 8 outside. They have been hatching and today was a record 9 butterflies in one day! (the other 2 are in the opposite corners)
> 
> View attachment 4717541
> 
> 
> The other day I happened to walk by just as one was hatching so snapped a couple of pics. See how squished the wings are? They need to hang for the wings to drop and then to dry and firm up.
> 
> View attachment 4717543





Addicted to bags said:


> So far I've had 13 females and 9 males hatch from the habitat. The outside ones have not hatched yet.
> 
> View attachment 4717547
> View attachment 4717548


Wow! Thanks for taking us along on this fascinating journey. I can only image how exciting it was to see in person.


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Wow! Thanks for taking us along on this fascinating journey. I can only image how exciting it was to see in person.


Thank you carterazo


----------



## roundandround

Dextersmom said:


> I took these pics while out on my neighborhood walk today.



 Great place to run and enjoy the view



carterazo said:


> This is from my walk a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715291



Lovely shot


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> My lunch today; homemade banana bread fresh from the oven with a generous dollop of yogurt.


Oh bananas!
We just got some bananas delivered yesterday, and they are completely ripe already! Now I'm gonna be seeing banana bread everytime I look at the bananas!


----------



## Soniaa

Soooo baby birdie #1 is here!
Sadly baby birdie #2 didn't make it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Soniaa said:


> Soooo baby birdie #1 is here!
> Sadly baby birdie #2 didn't make it!
> View attachment 4719267
> View attachment 4719249


Is that a duck?? So cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

For years I've been rescuing tired, drowning bees from the shoreline at the beach where I exercise.  They get blown off course and get into trouble. I collect the bees, run up to the dunes and place them on a flowering plant, where I hope they can eventually recover.
After doing some research just recently I've started offering the bees a few drops of glucose formula as an emergency revival, and they really perk up!  I hope it gets them back on their feet and into the air, but I'll never know.
Here's one recovering on my sticky, glucose-y Havaiana.  I love the way it looks like it's peeking out!


----------



## Soniaa

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a duck?? So cute!


Pigeon  
Looks like a duck though with that long beak lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> For years I've been rescuing tired, drowning bees from the shoreline at the beach where I exercise.  They get blown off course and get into trouble. I collect the bees, run up to the dunes and place them on a flowering plant, where I hope they can eventually recover.
> After doing some research just recently I've started offering the bees a few drops of glucose formula as an emergency revival, and they really perk up!  I hope it gets them back on their feet and into the air, but I'll never know.
> Here's one recovering on my sticky, glucose-y Havaiana.  I love the way it looks like it's peeking out!
> 
> View attachment 4720191


I love that you do this for the bees!! But how do you feed a bee? Do you place a few drops of glucose on the plant and they drink? I rescue all kinds of bugs, worms, & caterpillars. I used to rescue spiders too but now that I'm raising butterflies, spiders are on the wrong side


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'd


Addicted to bags said:


> I love that you do this for the bees!! But how do you feed a bee? Do you place a few drops of glucose on the plant and they drink? I rescue all kinds of bugs, worms, & caterpillars. I used to rescue spiders too but now that I'm raising butterflies, spiders are on the wrong side now


I'd do almost anything for bees! 
I transport them on my Havaianas or sunglasses (emergency transport!) and when we reach the dunes I put a couple of glucose drops from a bottle dropper right near them on the plant, or on the transport if they're barely moving. 
Raising butterflies is wonderful .   I rescue almost any critters too, spiders included, just to give them a chance at life.  That is unless they're deadly critters like paralysis ticks (exterminate!) or scary funnel web spiders, which I've caught in jars a couple of times and taken them to the vet to be milked for anti-venom ... **shudder**   
I have spider wasps in my garden too.  They show the spider who's boss


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> I'd
> 
> I'd do almost anything for bees!
> I transport them on my Havaianas or sunglasses (emergency transport!) and when we reach the dunes I put a couple of glucose drops from a bottle dropper right near them on the plant, or on the transport if they're barely moving.
> Raising butterflies is wonderful .   I rescue almost any critters too, spiders included, just to give them a chance at life.  That is unless they're deadly critters like paralysis ticks (exterminate!) or scary funnel web spiders, which I've caught in jars a couple of times and taken them to the vet to be milked for anti-venom ... **shudder**
> I have spider wasps in my garden too.  They show the spider who's boss


Oh I can totally picture you using your sunglasses as emergency transport!  You're an awesome person  I could use some spider wasps in my backyard.

Are you in Australia? I was born there and I remember Australia has many deadly spiders and snakes!

I shared my butterfly habitat pics two pages back. This season so far I've released over 40 butterflies in my backyard.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I can totally picture you using your sunglasses as emergency transport!  You're an awesome person  I could use some spider wasps in my backyard.
> 
> Are you in Australia? I was born there and I remember Australia has many deadly spiders and snakes!
> 
> I shared my butterfly habitat pics two pages back. This season so far I've released over 40 butterflies in my backyard.


Yes I am in Australia. We have an inborn tolerance for critters I think (probably a survival mechanism, lol). 
I would dearly love to get some photos of the spider wasp in action - it does amazing work, although not so good for the spider.
I'm just catching up on the thread. I'll go back and look for your beautiful butterflies


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight I made spinach enchiladas for the first time and they tasted as good as they look.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight I made spinach enchiladas for the first time and they tasted as good as they look.


Ooh I want some! Love spinach enchiladas.


----------



## carterazo

Straight-Laced said:


> For years I've been rescuing tired, drowning bees from the shoreline at the beach where I exercise.  They get blown off course and get into trouble. I collect the bees, run up to the dunes and place them on a flowering plant, where I hope they can eventually recover.
> After doing some research just recently I've started offering the bees a few drops of glucose formula as an emergency revival, and they really perk up!  I hope it gets them back on their feet and into the air, but I'll never know.
> Here's one recovering on my sticky, glucose-y Havaiana.  I love the way it looks like it's peeking out!
> 
> View attachment 4720191



Wow that is an incredible shot of the bee.  She seems to be looking at you and saying thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight I made spinach enchiladas for the first time and they tasted as good as they look.


Yum!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight I made spinach enchiladas for the first time and they tasted as good as they look.


Hmmm mmmm good! I had a Trader Joes spinach lasagne last week and it was pretty good so I can only imagine your spinach enchiladas would be outta this world


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight I made spinach enchiladas for the first time and they tasted as good as they look.





Lilybarb said:


> Ooh I want some! Love spinach enchiladas.


I've never had them. Is it just spinach inside or is it mixed with something?


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> I've never had them. Is it just spinach inside or is it mixed with something?





Lilybarb said:


> Ooh I want some! Love spinach enchiladas.





carterazo said:


> Yum!





Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm mmmm good! I had a Trader Joes spinach lasagne last week and it was pretty good so I can only imagine your spinach enchiladas would be outta this world


Thank you, everyone. 
Here is a pic of the filling.  First, I sauteed green onions and garlic in a little butter, then mixed in spinach, ricotta cheese and sour cream.


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> Here is a pic of the filling.  First, I sauteed green onions and garlic in a little butter, then mixed in spinach, ricotta cheese and sour cream.


That looks delicious. It's very similar to what I've used in lasagna.


----------



## Clearblueskies

These colours


----------



## Straight-Laced

Early morning light on the lavender - the first cold day of autumn!


----------



## Lilybarb

Straight-Laced said:


> Early morning light on the lavender - the first cold day of autumn!
> 
> View attachment 4721709


Oh that is frameable! Your timing was perfection!
Do you take your pics with your phone? Do you use a special program? Inquiring minds.. .want it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lilybarb said:


> Oh that is frameable! Your timing was perfection!
> Do you take your pics with your phone? Do you use a special program? Inquiring minds.. .want it!


Thank you kindly!! 
I took that photo with my very old iPhone. 
I either use that or a simple Nikon Coolpix if I’m happy to carry the extra bulk. 
DH gave me a good camera a while ago but I haven’t got the hang of it yet so I just keeping using (and enjoying) what I’ve got


----------



## Lilybarb

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you kindly!!
> I took that photo with my very old iPhone.
> I either use that or a simple Nikon Coolpix if I’m happy to carry the extra bulk.
> DH gave me a good camera a while ago but I haven’t got the hang of it yet so I just keeping using (and enjoying) what I’ve got


Aha the iPhone! I got away from the iPhone line and admit my old one took much better pics than the current Samsung Galaxy. 
Thank you for allowing us to enjoy your snaps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Early morning light on the lavender - the first cold day of autumn!
> 
> View attachment 4721709


Sooo beautiful! Made me smile. Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> I'd
> 
> I'd do almost anything for bees!
> I transport them on my Havaianas or sunglasses (emergency transport!) and when we reach the dunes I put a couple of glucose drops from a bottle dropper right near them on the plant, or on the transport if they're barely moving.
> Raising butterflies is wonderful .   I rescue almost any critters too, spiders included, just to give them a chance at life.  That is unless they're deadly critters like paralysis ticks (exterminate!) or scary funnel web spiders, which I've caught in jars a couple of times and taken them to the vet to be milked for anti-venom ... **shudder**
> I have spider wasps in my garden too.  They show the spider who's boss


Thank you for what you do to the bees!
I read an article about bees dying due to almond farming.  It's so sad.
I wish the almond farmers had at least half the love of the environment as you!

https://www.thecut.com/amp/2020/01/almond-milk-honeybee-deaths.html


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> Early morning light on the lavender - the first cold day of autumn!
> 
> View attachment 4721709


Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for what you do to the bees!
> I read an article about bees dying due to almond farming.  It's so sad.
> I wish the almond farmers had at least half the love of the environment as you!
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/amp/2020/01/almond-milk-honeybee-deaths.html


Thanks Sunshine mama, it’s not really a major effort for me. I just can’t walk past a struggling bee  
The almond story is tragic ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks Sunshine mama, it’s not really a major effort for me. I just can’t walk past a struggling bee
> The almond story is tragic ...


I know!


----------



## 1LV

Can finally relax after a long day


----------



## hokatie

The beautiful lavender bush in my little garden


----------



## Addicted to bags

1LV said:


> Can finally relax after a long day
> 
> View attachment 4722858


Great shot!


----------



## 1LV

Addicted to bags said:


> Great shot!


Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

December 20, 2019, Macy's Union Square wrapped up for Christmas.


May 3, 2020, Macy's boarded up for the Shelter in Place.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> December 20, 2019, Macy's Union Square wrapped up for Christmas.
> View attachment 4722975
> 
> May 3, 2020, Macy's boarded up for the Shelter in Place.
> View attachment 4722979


Wow that is a huge Macy's building.
The second pic is so eerily strange.


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> Can finally relax after a long day
> 
> View attachment 4722858


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> December 20, 2019, Macy's Union Square wrapped up for Christmas.
> View attachment 4722975
> 
> May 3, 2020, Macy's boarded up for the Shelter in Place.
> View attachment 4722979



This juxtaposition is very impactful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that is a huge Macy's building.
> The second pic is so eerily strange.


Hi SM!
It is big! The Cheesecake Factory is on the top floor, and a Burger Bar is on one of the levels. 

The whole Union Square area looks eerily strange. This is Saks Fifth Avenue on the other side of Union Square.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This juxtaposition is very impactful.  Thanks for sharing.


Hi Minda!
Thanks! I thought it was good to show there was a time before "all this" happened. It's hard to remember sometimes when I'm walking around in a mask and gloves, looking at all the boarded up buildings.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> December 20, 2019, Macy's Union Square wrapped up for Christmas.
> View attachment 4722975
> 
> May 3, 2020, Macy's boarded up for the Shelter in Place.
> View attachment 4722979


it's so eerie. I have great memories of shopping here. This is where I spent a good portion of my paychecks from my first real job.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> it's so eerie. I have great memories of shopping here. This is where I spent a good portion of my paychecks from my first real job.


Hi WE!
What fun memories! I remember how excited I was when I got my first "real" paycheck.  I can imagine how excited you were walking around such a big store, looking for your next paycheck purchase!

It's even eerier seeing Union Square and Powell St so empty. No cable cars full of people running on Powell St. No sightseeing buses lined up on Geary. (And no sales people for the various tour companies lined up on each corner trying to sale tickets.) No people sitting, playing or having lunch in Union Square. (A handful of people were spread out sitting on benches, but all the tables have been put away.)


----------



## Ludmilla

hokatie said:


> The beautiful lavender bush in my little garden


So cool! I‘d love to have a lavender bush like that, but our winters are too cold for that kind of lavender.


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These apples make me happy.


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> These apples make me happy.


How do you look at this and not smile?  Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> How do you look at this and not smile?  Thanks!


I know.  It's almost sad to eat them.


----------



## hokatie

Ludmilla said:


> So cool! I‘d love to have a lavender bush like that, but our winters are too cold for that kind of lavender.


Sorry to hear that! Maybe you can buy the small plant and let it in the house during the winter month so you can see and smell it every day.


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> These apples make me happy.


My son loves these apples so much. He calls it “Mickey’s apple”


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> My son loves these apples so much. He calls it “Mickey’s apple”


That's sweet.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> December 20, 2019, Macy's Union Square wrapped up for Christmas.
> View attachment 4722975
> 
> May 3, 2020, Macy's boarded up for the Shelter in Place.
> View attachment 4722979


I remember Macy's in Union Square before they were owned by Federated. I used to love Macy's Cellar like 20+ years ago! My favorite place to hang out for a few hours. That second picture is so sad  But I heard on the news that Macy's is opening a couple dozen stores this week?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I remember Macy's in Union Square before they were owned by Federated. I used to love Macy's Cellar like 20+ years ago! My favorite place to hang out for a few hours. That second picture is so sad  But I heard on the news that Macy's is opening a couple dozen stores this week?


Hi ATB!
I read Macy's is planning to open 68 stores Monday, with the remainder to open in June. SF extended the Shelter in Place until May 31st so I don't know if the Union Square Macy's will open this month. I did notice a few restaurants that were typically dine in have recently reopened for carryout only. (Morton's Steakhouse off Union Square, and Gott's Roadside in the Ferry Building, for example.) It'll be interesting to see how the city slowly reopens.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> I read Macy's is planning to open 68 stores Monday, with the remainder to open in June. SF extended the Shelter in Place until May 31st so I don't know if the Union Square Macy's will open this month. I did notice a few restaurants that were typically dine in have recently reopened for carryout only. (Morton's Steakhouse off Union Square, and Gott's Roadside in the Ferry Building, for example.) It'll be interesting to see how the city slowly reopens.


Very interesting to see especially for the fine dining restaurants. My understanding is that for fine dining places they need at least 80% capacity to be profitable.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Very interesting to see especially for the fine dining restaurants. My understanding is that for fine dining places they need at least 80% capacity to be profitable.



One of my sister's neighbors works at Morton's. He said they make [most] of their money on bar sales. Because of social distancing customers will be too close to the bartender when the restaurant is up and running. They are going to reconfigure the bar area with tall tables to separate customers from the bartender. Then they are going to remove some tables in the dining area so dine in customers are not sitting too close to each other. That's going to cut down on business also since there will be less dine in capacity. I don't know how the average restaurant will recover from this if they need 80% capacity to be profitable.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> I read Macy's is planning to open 68 stores Monday, with the remainder to open in June. SF extended the Shelter in Place until May 31st so I don't know if the Union Square Macy's will open this month. I did notice a few restaurants that were typically dine in have recently reopened for carryout only. (Morton's Steakhouse off Union Square, and Gott's Roadside in the Ferry Building, for example.) It'll be interesting to see how the city slowly reopens.


I can't imagine getting steak in a carryout order.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I can't imagine getting steak in a carryout order.


I've ordered steak through Grubhub before. It was okay, but to me steak is more enjoyable dining in.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> One of my sister's neighbors works at Morton's. He said they make [most] of their money on bar sales. Because of social distancing customers will be too close to the bartender when the restaurant is up and running. They are going to reconfigure the bar area with tall tables to separate customers from the bartender. Then they are going to remove some tables in the dining area so dine in customers are not sitting too close to each other. That's going to cut down on business also since there will be less dine in capacity. I don't know how the average restaurant will recover from this if they need 80% capacity to be profitable.


A number of the nice Atlanta restaurants remain closed here despite lifted restrictions, with no certain dates to reopen. Hitting them hard.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> A number of the nice Atlanta restaurants remain closed here despite lifted restrictions, with no certain dates to reopen. Hitting them hard.


I'm sure it is hitting them hard. I think several restaurants will not reopen. It's sad.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I forgot I took this picture yesterday! Morton's Steakhouse. It used to be completed boarded, but now the doors are uncovered and there's a sign showing they're offering To Go.


----------



## Ludmilla

hokatie said:


> Sorry to hear that! Maybe you can buy the small plant and let it in the house during the winter month so you can see and smell it every day.


This is a good idea.  I love lavender.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

hokatie said:


> Sorry to hear that! Maybe you can buy the small plant and let it in the house during the winter month so you can see and smell it every day.


Would lavender do well indoors year round in a colder climate? And does it flower and smell amazing all the time? I ususally pot some jasmine on my patio every summer but it only smells nice when it's flowering and the rest if the season it's just a plain vine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Would lavender do well indoors year round in a colder climate? And does it flower and smell amazing all the time? I ususally pot some jasmine on my patio every summer but it only smells nice when it's flowering and the rest if the season it's just a plain vine.


Good question!
I would like to know this too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> A number of the nice Atlanta restaurants remain closed here despite lifted restrictions, with no certain dates to reopen. Hitting them hard.


I would LOVE to go EVERYWHERE if social distancing/mask wearing were observed by everyone.  That would make me feel safer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Would lavender do well indoors year round in a colder climate? And does it flower and smell amazing all the time? I ususally pot some jasmine on my patio every summer but it only smells nice when it's flowering and the rest if the season it's just a plain vine.


I have no idea. The smell should stay as the green leaves smell, too. Not sure about the blooms. Maybe if you keep it in a colder (but not too cold) area of the house.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I would LOVE to go EVERYWHERE if social distancing/mask wearing were observed by everyone.  That would make me feel safer.


I agree! At least for now in most of the Bay Area you are required to wear a mask in grocery stores. It's being enforced and people are complying without argument. (Some make not like it but they comply.) I've been reading where some cities stopped requiring masks because people were getting angry, even violent, with the staff. It's crazy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I agree! At least for now in most of the Bay Area you are required to wear a mask in grocery stores. It's being enforced and people are complying without argument. (Some make not like it but they comply.) I've been reading where some cities stopped requiring masks because people were getting angry, even violent, with the staff. It's crazy!


I went to the post office yesterday and came right back home cuz there were too many people not wearing masks and not social distancing.  I ended up going to another less popular location as soon as  it opened this morning.   There were 3 people ahead of me all with no masks, including the clerk.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I went to the post office yesterday and came right back home cuz there were too many people not wearing masks and not social distancing.  I ended up going to another less popular location as soon as  it opened this morning.   There were 3 people ahead of me all with no masks, including the clerk.



My DH's friend since childhood lost his father, an uncle, and a cousin (three families) to the virus. Now he's in the hospital but getting better. I take this very seriously!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My DH's friend since childhood lost his father, an uncle, and a cousin (three families) to the virus. Now he's in the hospital but getting better. I take this very seriously!


Oh wow. That must be tough!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow. That must be tough!



Thanks!


----------



## hokatie

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Would lavender do well indoors year round in a colder climate? And does it flower and smell amazing all the time? I ususally pot some jasmine on my patio every summer but it only smells nice when it's flowering and the rest if the season it's just a plain vine.


I always see the small indoor lavender plant at the local store for year round so I think it should be ok. But I’m living in the Bay Area, the weather is not really cold here during winter months so I’m not sure about the coldest one.

My lavender bush is only flowering in spring time, no more flowers right now . However if you cut the branch when there is no flowers, you can smell it too.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

hokatie said:


> I always see the small indoor lavender plant at the local store for year round so I think it should be ok. But I’m living in the Bay Area, the weather is not really cold here during winter months so I’m not sure about the coldest one.
> 
> My lavender bush is only flowering in spring time, no more flowers right now . However if you cut the branch when there is no flowers, you can smell it too.


I think I need one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I think I need one.


+1


----------



## Dextersmom

Took this pic in my front yard today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Took this pic in my front yard today.



Wow, a beautiful picture with such gorgeous colors DM .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wow, a beautiful picture with such gorgeous colors DM .


Thank you, IM.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I went to the post office yesterday and came right back home cuz there were too many people not wearing masks and not social distancing.  I ended up going to another less popular location as soon as  it opened this morning.   There were 3 people ahead of me all with no masks, including the clerk.


What?!? That's so ridiculous. A mask is a pain in but so little to ask of someone to wear for everyone's good.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Took this pic in my front yard today.


Beautiful! I have one looks like yours too


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> Beautiful! I have one looks like yours too


Gorgeous. We must focus on the beauty all around us, especially now.  Admiring and smelling my roses was the highlight of my day today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Recently finished knitting projects. Thanks to the recent situation I get some stuff done.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous. We must focus on the beauty all around us, especially now.  Admiring and smelling my roses was the highlight of my day today.


Yes, this vibrant color will cheer you and me up during the hard time now.


----------



## hokatie

Ludmilla said:


> Recently finished knitting projects. Thanks to the recent situation I get some stuff done.
> View attachment 4724188
> 
> View attachment 4724189


Wow....you’re so good . The only knitting that I can make is scarf


----------



## Ludmilla

hokatie said:


> Wow....you’re so good . The only knitting that I can make is scarf


Thank you! 
I love to make scarves and shawles. Being able to do that is great.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Recently finished knitting projects. Thanks to the recent situation I get some stuff done.
> View attachment 4724188
> 
> View attachment 4724189


Those are beautiful! I've never made socks. I hate knitting in the round.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Those are beautiful! I've never made socks. I hate knitting in the round.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Took this pic in my front yard today.


That is one  perfect pair of gorgeous roses!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Beautiful! I have one looks like yours too


Beautiful roses!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What?!? That's so ridiculous. A mask is a pain in but so little to ask of someone to wear for everyone's good.


I know. 
I felt like my safety was being raped( I know it's a harsh word but that was how I felt) for their pleasure of expressing their freedom and rights to not wear  masks.  I just prayed to dear God they would not sneeze or cough in my direction and then leave an aerosol around the area, since it was a rather small area with no air movement.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Wow....you’re so good . The only knitting that I can make is scarf


Well you can at least knit! I can't even do that.  I consider myself a pretty intelligent person(tootin my own horn sorry) but when my mom in law tried to teach me,  she just gave up and knitted me a vest instead.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Recently finished knitting projects. Thanks to the recent situation I get some stuff done.
> View attachment 4724188
> 
> View attachment 4724189


I love all of them.  I especially love those socks! GOSH they look so comfy and cool.
How would you wear those socks?
I would definitely rock the poncho(?)  with the socks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all of them.  I especially love those socks! GOSH they look so comfy and cool.
> How would you wear those socks?
> I would definitely rock the poncho(?)  with the socks!


Thank you! 
I wear the socks during winter. In my boots. Admittedly, no one sees them, then.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> That is one  perfect pair of gorgeous roses!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I wear the socks during winter. In my boots. Admittedly, no one sees them, then.


They are terrific!  I might give it a go


----------



## Ludmilla

Clearblueskies said:


> They are terrific!  I might give it a go


Thank you! Yes, thanks to SM‘s comment I was thinking that it is a shame that I wear them in my boots.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> Recently finished knitting projects. Thanks to the recent situation I get some stuff done.
> View attachment 4724188
> 
> View attachment 4724189


Nice!! I love the shawl and I can't even believe you knitted your own socks. Your knitting needle size must have been a 1 or 2!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I know.
> I felt like my safety was being raped( I know it's a harsh word but that was how I felt) for their pleasure of expressing their freedom and rights to not wear  masks.  I just prayed to dear God they would not sneeze or cough in my direction and then leave an aerosol around the area, since it was a rather small area with no air movement.


So your area does not have mandatory masks? Or were these people scofflaws?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, thanks to SM‘s comment I was thinking that it is a shame that I wear them in my boots.


Can you wear lower boots and roll the top of the socks over the edge? Or knit longer socks so it can be seen like this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> So your area does not have mandatory masks? Or were these people scofflaws?


Not mandatory.  Except for Costco think.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Not mandatory.  Except for Costco think.


If that's the case then that means it's Costco's own policy. 
No state policy. Wow!


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful roses!!


Thank you SM!


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Well you can at least knit! I can't even do that.  I consider myself a pretty intelligent person(tootin my own horn sorry) but when my mom in law tried to teach me,  she just gave up and knitted me a vest instead.


Haha... this is smart . I don’t think that I’m patient enough to seat tight at the chair to finish the vest .


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, thanks to SM‘s comment I was thinking that it is a shame that I wear them in my boots.


But you know there is something pretty on your feet. It's a secret pleasure just for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> But you know there is something pretty on your feet. It's a secret pleasure just for you.


You make that sound so decadent!


----------



## Iamminda

From my backyard:  Rose triplets with Dextersmom and Hokatie .  I snapped the second picture showing one lone rose (upper left corner) in a sea of pink fuschia flowers (don’t know the name).  Have a great day .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> From my backyard:  Rose triplets with Dextersmom and Hokatie .  I snapped the second picture showing one lone rose (upper left corner) in a sea of pink fuschia flowers (don’t know the name).  Have a great day .


azaleas?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> azaleas?



I think you are right — thanks


----------



## hokatie

Iamminda said:


> From my backyard:  Rose triplets with Dextersmom and Hokatie .  I snapped the second picture showing one lone rose (upper left corner) in a sea of pink fuschia flowers (don’t know the name).  Have a great day .


Nice shots !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> From my backyard:  Rose triplets with Dextersmom and Hokatie .  I snapped the second picture showing one lone rose (upper left corner) in a sea of pink fuschia flowers (don’t know the name).  Have a great day .


Wow! I didn't know you had a mountain of flowers! They are lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> From my backyard:  Rose triplets with Dextersmom and Hokatie .  I snapped the second picture showing one lone rose (upper left corner) in a sea of pink fuschia flowers (don’t know the name).  Have a great day .


Gorgeous, sweet IM.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> From my backyard:  Rose triplets with Dextersmom and Hokatie .  I snapped the second picture showing one lone rose (upper left corner) in a sea of pink fuschia flowers (don’t know the name).  Have a great day .


Beautiful wall of flowers!


----------



## Iamminda

hokatie said:


> Nice shots !





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, sweet IM.  Thank you for sharing.





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I didn't know you had a mountain of flowers! They are lovely!





carterazo said:


> Beautiful wall of flowers!



Thanks so much .  I was inspired by DM and HK to look at the roses in my yard today (I was pleasantly surprised to find some pretty ones).


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice!! I love the shawl and I can't even believe you knitted your own socks. Your knitting needle size must have been a 1 or 2!!


Thank you! 
I used 2.5 needles (EU). I think they are 2 needles in the US. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Can you wear lower boots and roll the top of the socks over the edge? Or knit longer socks so it can be seen like this?
> 
> View attachment 4724487


This is a good idea. I need to take a look at my shoes.


whateve said:


> But you know there is something pretty on your feet. It's a secret pleasure just for you.


Hehe.  True!


Sunshine mama said:


> You make that sound so decadent!


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> From my backyard:  Rose triplets with Dextersmom and Hokatie .  I snapped the second picture showing one lone rose (upper left corner) in a sea of pink fuschia flowers (don’t know the name).  Have a great day .


Beautiful wall of bloom!


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> Beautiful wall of flowers!


Haha. Just saw that I posted almost the same thought like you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night I made a chopped salad.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I made a chopped salad.


Presented in such a yummy way. Appeals to the eye and the stomach


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Presented in such a yummy way. Appeals to the eye and the stomach


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow guys haven’t been around much.   I need to catch up. Love you guys.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

RuedeNesle said:


> December 20, 2019, Macy's Union Square wrapped up for Christmas.
> View attachment 4722975
> 
> May 3, 2020, Macy's boarded up for the Shelter in Place.
> View attachment 4722979



it’s just so sad. Just imagine. Wow. Hard to fathom.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I made a chopped salad.


Wow....looked so healthy and yummy


----------



## Narnanz

She actually looked at the camera.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4726367
> 
> She actually looked at the camera.


That looks like the "Ok, I'm ready for a treat" face and body language


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4726367
> 
> She actually looked at the camera.


Such a smart cutie pie!


----------



## Lilybarb

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4726367
> 
> She actually looked at the camera.


What a little cutie!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My dear Lord. All Pictures are beautiful . Haven’t beensround much but I will check out all pictures. You know, since moving from Brooklyn to Long Island I haven’t seen rainbows; so crazy. But I have seen beautiful sunsets. Don’t know which is better.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> That looks like the "Ok, I'm ready for a treat" face and body language





Sunshine mama said:


> Such a smart cutie pie!





Lilybarb said:


> What a little cutie!


She wont go to bed properly unless she got a treat.  She has now learned how to spell. We cant say B A L L without her going and looking for one


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> She wont go to bed properly unless she got a treat.  She has now learned how to spell. We cant say B A L L without her going and looking for one


 Mine is the same about a B A L L


----------



## Addicted to bags

My epithilum orchids are blooming now


----------



## hokatie

Homemade yogurt for my boy .


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My epithilum orchids are blooming now
> 
> View attachment 4726438
> View attachment 4726439



So pretty especially that close up shot.


----------



## Iamminda

hokatie said:


> Homemade yogurt for my boy .



Homemade yogurt sounds extra tasty and healthy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> My epithilum orchids are blooming now
> 
> View attachment 4726438
> View attachment 4726439


I had flowers like those several times and I killed them all. Either I watered them too much or not enough or I placed them in the wrong spot.
Yours are beautiful!


----------



## hokatie

Iamminda said:


> Homemade yogurt sounds extra tasty and healthy!


Thank you Iamminda!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> So pretty especially that close up shot.


Wouldn't that make an interesting purse color? With the gradations of color?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> I had flowers like those several times and I killed them all. Either I watered them too much or not enough or I placed them in the wrong spot.
> Yours are beautiful!


Thanks Ludmilla. You should try again. As long as they can drain they will grow and water once a day every day during spring and summer. They prefer a little shade but I also have some in full sun. They are super easy to propagate too. You break off a branch and stick in soil and it will grow. They only flower once a year though and each bloom is only good for a day maybe two.


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Ludmilla. You should try again. As long as they can drain they will grow and water once a day every day during spring and summer. They prefer a little shade but I also have some in full sun. They are super easy to propagate too. You break off a branch and stick in soil and it will grow. They only flower once a year though and each bloom is only good for a day maybe two.


Yes, I guess I need to give them (and me) yet another try.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I just had to share this short awesome Monarch butterfly video. It's so cool.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> I just had to share this short awesome Monarch butterfly video. It's so cool.



Wow...what a great piece of filming. 
Thank you for showing us.
How are yours growing?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Wow...what a great piece of filming.
> Thank you for showing us.
> How are yours growing?


The batch I showed here are all butterflies now and making new babies. The trick is for me to find the caterpillars at the right stage and bring them inside for protection so waiting for probably another 10 days for that stage.

Right? The sneaky hummingbird drone got some amazing shots of all those butterflies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonight's sky. The reflection from my chandelier looks like balloons in the sky.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky. The reflection from my chandelier looks like balloons in the sky.


They do! Beautiful sky and picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> They do! Beautiful sky and picture!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> She wont go to bed properly unless she got a treat.  She has now learned how to spell. We cant say B A L L without her going and looking for one


Wow. You'll have to start using code words and change them every once in awhile!


----------



## Rouge H

Driving in the country.


----------



## Rouge H

Addicted to bags said:


> I just had to share this short awesome Monarch butterfly video. It's so cool.




That is amazing-thanks for sharing. A drone hummingbird- wow!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4728170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving in the country.


That is a gorgeous shot, well done!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rouge H said:


> That is amazing-thanks for sharing. A drone hummingbird- wow!


I know, I was amazed when I found this video.


----------



## leechiyong

Going into my archives.  There’s a school bus stop in front of our house.  I was getting our mail one time and found this:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Going into my archives.  There’s a school bus stop in front of our house.  I was getting our mail one time and found this:
> View attachment 4728401


What a sweet message. Had I found this,  I would definitely have felt like all humanity was not lost, and that hope is still alive!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I know, I was amazed when I found this video.


I thought it was amazing!


----------



## whateve

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4728170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving in the country.


I love that picture of the moving water.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> What a sweet message. Had I found this,  I would definitely have felt like all humanity was not lost, and that hope is still alive!


We left it there; it puts a smile on my face every time I see it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Going into my archives.  There’s a school bus stop in front of our house.  I was getting our mail one time and found this:
> View attachment 4728401


Awww that's nice to find a random positive message like that!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

So far in my backyard I have seen cardinals, blue jays, black birds, red winged blackbirds, robins, crows, hawks lol. There’s also an owl and woodpecker which I hear but can’t seem to locate. 
But this morning is the first time I ever saw this bird. I had to look it up. It’s a Baltimore Oriole (like the baseball team)   I had to stay there and keep snapping my camera (iphone) till I finally got a good picture. I enlarged it.


----------



## Sharont2305

New to this thread, Hi!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sharont2305 said:


> New to this thread, Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729145
> View attachment 4729146
> View attachment 4729147


Hi and welcome


----------



## Ludmilla

Sharont2305 said:


> New to this thread, Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729145
> View attachment 4729146
> View attachment 4729147


Hello and welcome! Is the inscription Welsh? How cool!


----------



## Sharont2305

Ludmilla said:


> Hello and welcome! Is the inscription Welsh? How cool!


It is indeed. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Mimmy

Inspired by @leechiyong and admittedly a bit bored right now ...


----------



## leechiyong

Mimmy said:


> Inspired by @leechiyong and admittedly a bit bored right now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729555


Such a cute pair!


----------



## Mimmy

leechiyong said:


> Such a cute pair!


Thank you! Seeing bags from your mini and nano collections always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky. The reflection from my chandelier looks like balloons in the sky.


Absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> Inspired by @leechiyong and admittedly a bit bored right now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729555


Nice giant bag! I have 2 of them!
And I have a similar Hello Kitty too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Hello everyone, this is my first post on tPF combined with a picture & smilies test post to see if I have figured out how this works


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on tPF combined with a picture & smilies test post to see if I have figured out how this works
> View attachment 4729807


Nice Maserati, MaseratiMomma!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Wow...what a great piece of filming.
> Thank you for showing us.
> How are yours growing?


Here's a picture of a teenager caterpillar  I found today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

And I scored this Smokey Bear/butterfly t-shirt at Nordstrom's on sale!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I posted this in the animalicious thread. 
After 2 years, Sheba (Siberian Husky; 2 years old) is finally getting along with TigerLily (11 years old). 

TigerLily was relaxing with me. So I was petting her.  Sheba wanted to be pet too so she leaned over the arm of the chair. And then Teddy (red toy poodle; 1 year old) wanted to get in on the action so he jumped on the edge of the recliner. 
Had my phone by me and snapped a shot. 
Two minutes later both dogs left and TigerLily stayed.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Maserati, MaseratiMomma!


Thank You!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I posted this in the animalicious thread.
> After 2 years, Sheba (Siberian Husky; 2 years old) is finally getting along with TigerLily (11 years old).
> 
> TigerLily was relaxing with me. So I was petting her.  Sheba wanted to be pet too so she leaned over the arm of the chair. And then Teddy (red toy poodle; 1 year old) wanted to get in on the action so he jumped on the edge of the recliner.
> Had my phone by me and snapped a shot.
> Two minutes later both dogs left and TigerLily stayed.
> 
> View attachment 4729833


Such cuteness in one picture! I can't handle this...
Your toy poodle!!!!!!!!!  Oh I want a toy poodle please!!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice giant bag! I have 2 of them!
> And I have a similar Hello Kitty too!


Thank you Sunshine mama! I think collecting these giant bags could become addicting.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Such cuteness in one picture! I can't handle this...
> Your toy poodle!!!!!!!!!  Oh I want a toy poodle please!!!!!


Aww thank you. 
You know I didn’t know there are 5 different types of poodles. Mine is the middle in this picture;  



Now my little Teddy is not going to get bigger than he is now. He turned a year last week. I don’t have his hair cut like that above.  I let his hair grow lol. This is him after coming back from the spa 2 months ago. Sitting in the back seat of my car.


----------



## whateve

Johnpauliegal said:


> Aww thank you.
> You know I didn’t know there are 5 different types of poodles. Mine is the middle in this picture;
> View attachment 4730077
> 
> 
> Now my little Teddy is not going to get bigger than he is now. He turned a year last week. I don’t have his hair cut like that above.  I let his hair grow lol. This is him after coming back from the spa 2 months ago. Sitting in the back seat of my car.
> 
> View attachment 4730078


I think poodles look so much cuter with a puppy cut, like his. Keep him like that. Teddy is perfect name for such a cuddly guy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Aww thank you.
> You know I didn’t know there are 5 different types of poodles. Mine is the middle in this picture;
> View attachment 4730077
> 
> 
> Now my little Teddy is not going to get bigger than he is now. He turned a year last week. I don’t have his hair cut like that above.  I let his hair grow lol. This is him after coming back from the spa 2 months ago. Sitting in the back seat of my car.
> 
> View attachment 4730078


Oh my goodness!!! Teddy is just adorable.  Is Teddy a good boy? Is it hard to take care of him?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

whateve said:


> I think poodles look so much cuter with a puppy cut, like his. Keep him like that. Teddy is perfect name for such a cuddly guy!



thank you sweetie. Yeah I don’t like the way they cut other poodles like that. My son called him Teddy because when he was a baby he looked like a Teddy bear.   I think he still does a little.   He really needs a spa day. Can’t wait to bring him when all this is over.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Teddy is just adorable.  Is Teddy a good boy? Is it hard to take care of him?


Yes sweetie he is such a good boy.; easy to care for.    He is so Loveable .  Great with people, especially kids. All of my grandkids want to take him home.   I’ll be reclining on the chair and all of a sudden he would jump up on me and lick my face.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes sweetie he is such a good boy.; easy to care for.    He is so Loveable .  Great with people, especially kids. All of my grandkids want to take him home.   I’ll be reclining on the chair and all of a sudden he would jump up on me and lick my face.


Thanks for sharing. Totally made my day!


----------



## BevS813

Johnpauliegal said:


> I posted this in the animalicious thread.
> After 2 years, Sheba (Siberian Husky; 2 years old) is finally getting along with TigerLily (11 years old).
> 
> TigerLily was relaxing with me. So I was petting her.  Sheba wanted to be pet too so she leaned over the arm of the chair. And then Teddy (red toy poodle; 1 year old) wanted to get in on the action so he jumped on the edge of the recliner.
> Had my phone by me and snapped a shot.
> Two minutes later both dogs left and TigerLily stayed.
> 
> View attachment 4729833



Your pets are too cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I was watering the plants today and I felt something on my hand. I usually will brush it away or slap at it but today for some reason I looked. Thank goodness I did as it was a baby Monarch caterpillar. I put it on the milkweed leaf and boy can these guys move when they want to. Little jets must be under the hood


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Addicted to bags said:


> I was watering the plants today and I felt something on my hand. I usually will brush it away or slap at it but today for some reason I looked. Thank goodness I did as it was a baby Monarch caterpillar. I put it on the milkweed leaf and boy can these guys move when they want to. Little jets must be under the hood
> 
> View attachment 4730743
> View attachment 4730744


Love it.   Don’t be offended but that little caterpillar (being so tiny and adorable) reminded me of faults people find in the LV bags they just purchased after putting it under a microscope.    (Just a little dry humor)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love it.   Don’t be offended but that little caterpillar (being so tiny and adorable) reminded me of faults people find in the LV bags they just purchased after putting it under a microscope.    (Just a little dry humor)


 Not offended, I think that's hilarious because I have read some of those threads too!


----------



## Ludmilla

The ceiling of my office.


----------



## roundandround

Sunshine mama said:


> Tonight's sky. The reflection from my chandelier looks like balloons in the sky.



This is a prize winning shot, love, love!


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> The ceiling of my office.
> View attachment 4730962
> 
> View attachment 4730963
> 
> View attachment 4730964



That’s real pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> This is a prize winning shot, love, love!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> The ceiling of my office.
> View attachment 4730962
> 
> View attachment 4730963
> 
> View attachment 4730964


Wow your office ceiling is beautiful!!! Is it from an older building?


----------



## chowlover2

That ceiling is gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> That’s real pretty





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow your office ceiling is beautiful!!! Is it from an older building?





chowlover2 said:


> That ceiling is gorgeous!


Definitely one of the better parts of my office.  The building was not destroyed during WW II. It is a real stucco ceiling and gives us all kind of troubles with hanging lamps and using the right colour. It is from around 1900 - in our perspective not this old, but old enough for official preservation.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ludmilla said:


> The ceiling of my office.
> View attachment 4730962
> 
> View attachment 4730963
> 
> View attachment 4730964


When I first saw this, I thought it was water leaks;  put on the glasses and saw the beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today on my walk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today on my walk.


You went walking on top of your poster? It looks like a gorgeous poster scene!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today on my walk.


Wow, looks like you're on vacation!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, looks like you're on vacation!





Sunshine mama said:


> You went walking on top of your poster? It looks like a gorgeous poster scene!!!


It's so funny, because one friend thought this was a pic was from Hawaii and another thought it looked fake. It just happened to be an especially clear and beautiful day today.  I have been taking longer walks during this time because I have found that the physical exertion helps with my anxiety.


----------



## Ludmilla

Johnpauliegal said:


> When I first saw this, I thought it was water leaks;  put on the glasses and saw the beauty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dextersmom said:


> Today on my walk.


Beautiful! I am really envious right now.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! I am really envious right now.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> The ceiling of my office.
> View attachment 4730962
> 
> View attachment 4730963
> 
> View attachment 4730964


Wow, where do you work? That is lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, where do you work? That is lovely!


Thank you! I am working for the administration of my federal state. Sounds fancier than it is in reality.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am working for the administration of my federal state. Sounds fancier than it is in reality.


That building must be lovely if the ceilings are that pretty. I would be leaning back in my chair all day looking at it, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> That building must be lovely if the ceilings are that pretty. I would be leaning back in my chair all day looking at it, lol.


 The building definitely has its charms.


----------



## chicklety

Dextersmom said:


> Today on my walk.


Gotta know what part of the world this is?!


----------



## chicklety

Spring cleaning, found some vintage bags


----------



## Dextersmom

chicklety said:


> Gotta know what part of the world this is?!


A small coastal community in San Diego.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bread rising for dinner tonight.


----------



## Ludmilla

Working on my niece‘s Christmas present (yes, I am an early bird ).


----------



## Mimmy

Ludmilla said:


> Working on my niece‘s Christmas present (yes, I am an early bird ).
> View attachment 4733261


Beautiful, Ludmilla! Gold star for being an early bird too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, Ludmilla! Gold star for being an early bird too!


Hehe. Thank you!


----------



## Clearblueskies




----------



## carterazo

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I made a chopped salad.


Yummy! And pretty, too!


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4726367
> 
> She actually looked at the camera.


So sweet!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> My epithilum orchids are blooming now
> 
> View attachment 4726438
> View attachment 4726439


That color!


----------



## carterazo

Dextersmom said:


> Today on my walk.


 Oh to be there right now!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> Spring cleaning, found some vintage bags
> View attachment 4732960
> View attachment 4732961
> View attachment 4732962
> View attachment 4732964


Wow! The best of the best!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clearblueskies said:


> View attachment 4734566


My favorite!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Working on my niece‘s Christmas present (yes, I am an early bird ).
> View attachment 4733261


Thank you aunt Ludmilla!


----------



## Sharont2305

On my walk today


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you aunt Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sharont2305 said:


> On my walk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735435
> View attachment 4735436


Beautiful landscape!


----------



## Dextersmom

My tray of beautiful and comfortable masks from Johnny Was.


----------



## Souzie

Just discovered this thread and I love looking at everyone's pictures. My contribution: I recently began drinking tea and have started a little collection of Royal Albert china...


And in action..


----------



## Dextersmom

carterazo said:


> Oh to be there right now!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My tray of beautiful and comfortable masks from Johnny Was.



These are all so beautiful!   And even better that they are comfortable.  An added bonus is that you have a great variety to coordinate with your OOTD


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Just discovered this thread and I love looking at everyone's pictures. My contribution: I recently began drinking tea and have started a little collection of Royal Albert china...
> View attachment 4735692
> 
> And in action..
> View attachment 4735693


This pink set is very pretty!


----------



## Soniaa

xsouzie said:


> Just discovered this thread and I love looking at everyone's pictures. My contribution: I recently began drinking tea and have started a little collection of Royal Albert china...
> View attachment 4735692
> 
> And in action..
> View attachment 4735693


I've been eyeing this royal albert tea collection myself for a while haha tracking for a sale 
I don't know why but I've been obsessing over English tea party decor as of late


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> These are all so beautiful!   And even better that they are comfortable.  An added bonus is that you have a great variety to coordinate with your OOTD


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Soniaa

I remember when this baby was born on my balcony was so friggen tiny it fit in the palm of my hand but they grow so fast and become troublesome like a toddler in their terrible two's once they learn to walk and hop around I can't wait for it to finally grow up and fly away lol smh


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> My tray of beautiful and comfortable masks from Johnny Was.


Oh nice, you got some of the silk ones! Good to know they are comfortable. Mine should arrive this week!


----------



## Souzie

Soniaa said:


> I've been eyeing this royal albert tea collection myself for a while haha tracking for a sale
> I don't know why but I've been obsessing over English tea party decor as of late


So have I!!!
Royal Albert had a sale not too long ago and I was able to grab the tea for one set for 20% off and free shipping. I know it's not much but I currently have a 10% off coupon if you'd like...


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh nice, you got some of the silk ones! Good to know they are comfortable. Mine should arrive this week!


Oh.... I am so glad to hear that you are getting them as well, Atb. 
I ordered both the regular ones and the silk and I'm glad I did.  I love them both.


----------



## whateve

xsouzie said:


> Just discovered this thread and I love looking at everyone's pictures. My contribution: I recently began drinking tea and have started a little collection of Royal Albert china...
> View attachment 4735692
> 
> And in action..
> View attachment 4735693


I love these. I was collecting these many years ago, then I got into purses.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Oh.... I am so glad to hear that you are getting them as well, Atb.
> I ordered both the regular ones and the silk and I'm glad I did.  I love them both.


I just ordered the cotton ones but if I like them I may order more.


----------



## Straight-Laced

The Golden Bee! Landing on a sunbeam this morning.


----------



## roundandround

Sharont2305 said:


> On my walk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735435
> View attachment 4735436



Love this view, is this somewhere in England?



Dextersmom said:


> My tray of beautiful and comfortable masks from Johnny Was.



Beautiful masks on a tray. Ordered 2 face masks from Wolford, might be delivered today or early next week. 



xsouzie said:


> Just discovered this thread and I love looking at everyone's pictures. My contribution: I recently began drinking tea and have started a little collection of Royal Albert china...
> View attachment 4735692
> 
> And in action..
> View attachment 4735693



Lovely! As a tea drinker myself, I love seeing what someone's using for tea and coffie.



Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4737985
> 
> 
> The Golden Bee! Landing on a sunbeam this morning.



Pretty shot ! How nice lavenders begin to bloom at your place. I don't see a sign (yet) for mine to bloom.  I was making a pictures of the busy bees at the garden some minutes ago too


----------



## Sharont2305

roundandround said:


> Love this view, is this somewhere in England?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful masks on a tray. Ordered 2 face masks from Wolford[emoji2], might be delivered today or early next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! As a tea drinker myself, I love seeing what someone's using for tea and coffie.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty shot ! How nice lavenders begin to bloom at your place. I don't see a sign (yet) for mine to bloom.  I was making a pictures of the busy bees at the garden some minutes ago too[emoji2]


Hi @roundandround no, it's not in England, it's in North West Wales.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chicklety said:


> Spring cleaning, found some vintage bags
> View attachment 4732960
> View attachment 4732961
> View attachment 4732962
> View attachment 4732964




Love the top bag.   I have many Beatles bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Since I’m not having company over the Memorial Day weekend (Still social distancing), I didn’t have the pool guys come and take my pool cover off yet.  Not only that it’s still a little chilly.   I’ll call them on Tuesday since we’re going to start having good weather. 
Anyway I took this picture 2 days ago. Looks like a one color rainbow over my pool from the sun’s reflection.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4737985
> 
> 
> The Golden Bee! Landing on a sunbeam this morning.


Oh nice, was this a rescue?


----------



## Addicted to bags

My Johnny Was masks arrived! These are the cotton ones. They are very pretty and feel comfortable.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Pre quarantine trip with one of my daughters.


----------



## chicklety

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love the top bag.   I have many Beatles bags.


Do a photo shoot!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My Johnny Was masks arrived! These are the cotton ones. They are very pretty and feel comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4738344



These are very pretty


----------



## Straight-Laced

roundandround said:


> Pretty shot ! How nice lavenders begin to bloom at your place. I don't see a sign (yet) for mine to bloom.  I was making a pictures of the busy bees at the garden some minutes ago too



It's very late autumn in Australia  
This particular lavender bush flowers in the spring as well as in autumn, and other times in between.  It seems to love the tough conditions in my garden, bless it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Addicted to bags said:


> My Johnny Was masks arrived! These are the cotton ones. They are very pretty and feel comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4738344


These are so pretty! Love the citrusy chartreuse colour with pink flowers. 
I just bought some masks made out of vintage kimono offcuts.  Do you think that when we're all done with wearing masks (fingers crossed!) people will then start making quilts out of old masks?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh nice, was this a rescue?


Not a rescued bee as far as I can tell.  This is one of the plump, fuzzy bees who visit my garden almost every day. The rescued bees look pretty tired and forlorn.
This is the same bee from a different angle - looks to be in tip-top condition!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> These are so pretty! Love the citrusy chartreuse colour with pink flowers.
> I just bought some masks made out of vintage kimono offcuts.  Do you think that when we're all done with wearing masks (fingers crossed!) people will then start making quilts out of old masks?


Lol, let's hope so!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> These are very pretty


Thanks Minda! Finding comfortable masks that look decent is not easy. I guess we will have a mask thread soon if one hasn't been created already


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> Not a rescued bee as far as I can tell.  This is one of the plump, fuzzy bees who visit my garden almost every day. The rescued bees look pretty tired and forlorn.
> This is the same bee from a different angle - looks to be in tip-top condition!
> View attachment 4738735


Oh yeah, that's a nice healthy bee


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Minda! Finding comfortable masks that look decent is not easy. I guess we will have a mask thread soon if one hasn't been created already


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mask-fashion.1026953/page-9#post-33816358

 here it is.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> My Johnny Was masks arrived! These are the cotton ones. They are very pretty and feel comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4738344


They look so soft and pretty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> They look so soft and pretty.


Thanks DM! I haven't worn mine yet but I'm wondering how you wash yours and do they require ironing afterwards? I'm hoping not as I'm not an ironing fan


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks DM! I haven't worn mine yet but I'm wondering how you wash yours and do they require ironing afterwards? I'm hoping not as I'm not an ironing fan


Yours are cotton? Mine are silk, I didn't know there was an option.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks DM! I haven't worn mine yet but I'm wondering how you wash yours and do they require ironing afterwards? I'm hoping not as I'm not an ironing fan


I machine wash in warm and then air dry.  There is no way I am ironing my face masks!! They dry a little rumpled looking, but once you wear them they smooth out.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Yours are cotton? Mine are silk, I didn't know there was an option.


The cotton ones are $25 for a pack of 5 and the silk are $40.  I bought one pack of each and I like them both equally.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> The cotton ones are $25 for a pack of 5 and the silk are $40.  I bought one pack of each and I like them both equally.


Thanks, I must have missed that! But I do like the silk...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I machine wash in warm and then air dry.  There is no way I am ironing my face masks!! They dry a little rumpled looking, but once you wear them they smooth out.


Oh that's good to know DM!! Thanks  Do you machine wash the silk ones too? Do they feel hotter than the cotton ones? I probably will buy some more but don't know if silk would be practical for me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's good to know DM!! Thanks  Do you machine wash the silk ones too? Do they feel hotter than the cotton ones? I probably will buy some more but don't know if silk would be practical for me.


Hi Atb, yes I wash the silk ones exactly the same way; machine wash warm and air dry.  The only difference I can detect (and it is minor) is that the silk ones are a little roomier/looser on my face and the cotton ones feel slightly more snug.  I haven't found the silk to be hotter, but I will wear one on my hour long walk today and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Dextersmom

Hibiscus in my yard.
On another note, @Addicted to bags,  I think I feel equally hot and sweaty after walking with all masks.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Hibiscus in my yard.
> On another note, @Addicted to bags,  I think I feel equally hot and sweaty after walking with all masks.


 Yeah, wearing masks is not so easy while exercising or walking.

Beautiful "hot biscuits" as my niece calls Hibiscus's


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Yeah, wearing masks is not so easy while exercising or walking.
> 
> Beautiful *"hot biscuits" *as my niece calls Hibiscus's


 My brain just replaced the word in my memory. From now on they will be called "hot biscuits"! I love it!

And to third you and @Dextersmom wearing any mask is not so easy! I walk up a few hills in SF to go grocery shopping and the surgical type (white on one side, blue on the other) mask I wear is so hard to breathe in. I was huffing and puffing before I wore a mask, now I have to walk even slower.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> My brain just replaced the word in my memory. From now on they will be called "hot biscuits"! I love it!
> 
> And to third you and @Dextersmom wearing any mask is not so easy! I walk up a few hills in SF to go grocery shopping and the surgical type (white on one side, blue on the other) mask I wear is so hard to breathe in. I was huffing and puffing before I wore a mask, now I have to walk even slower.


I know, "hot biscuits" just sticks in the mind better doesn't it? She was youngish when she made the mistake and now we all call them hot biscuits 

RN, when you get to the hill, can you pull the mask down to expose your nose if no one (or not many people) are around? I'll do that sometimes if it's relatively clear of people. My problem is my glasses fogging up so I can't see!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hibiscus in my yard.
> On another note, @Addicted to bags,  I think I feel equally hot and sweaty after walking with all masks.



Wow, that is one beautiful hotbiscuit


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I know, "hot biscuits" just sticks in the mind better doesn't it? She was youngish when she made the mistake and now we all call them hot biscuits
> 
> RN, when you get to the hill, can you pull the mask down to expose your nose if no one (or not many people) are around? I'll do that sometimes if it's relatively clear of people. My problem is my glasses fogging up so I can't see!


Yes it does!

There's always someone walking or running (showoffs! ) by me when I'm walking up the hill. And sadly there are usually a few homeless men along the route who are sleeping or sitting in the middle of the block so I keep the mask on all the time. This weekend there have been more people out and walking. Most are wearing masks (not the runners), or I'll see a mask hanging around their necks. Masks are required in stores and some people don't put theirs on until they get ready to go inside.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I know, "hot biscuits" just sticks in the mind better doesn't it? She was youngish when she made the mistake and now we all call them hot biscuits
> 
> RN, when you get to the hill, can you pull the mask down to expose your nose if no one (or not many people) are around? I'll do that sometimes if it's relatively clear of people. My problem is my glasses fogging up so I can't see!


I forgot to mention the fogging issue. When I wear a mask blue side out, and put the bottom of my glasses just over the top of the mask, I don't get fogging. But when I wear a mask white side out, I get fogging no matter how I wear it. So I wear it blue side out. In case you're wondering if it makes a difference I'm still trying to confirm that. I've read some articles that said it doesn't matter which side you wear it on. I've read other articles that said wear it white side out if you're not sick, and blue side out if you are sick. I see a lot of people wearing their mask blue side out and I'm hoping, like me, they wear it that way to prevent fogging, not because they're sick.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> There's always someone walking or running (showoffs! ) by me when I'm walking up the hill. And sadly there are usually a few homeless men along the route who are sleeping or sitting in the middle of the block so I keep the mask on all the time. This weekend there have been more people out and walking. Most are wearing masks (not the runners), or I'll see a mask hanging around their necks. Masks are required in stores and some people don't put theirs on until they get ready to go inside.


Oh, that's too bad. Yes you must keep the mask on then. 

My next door neighbors security system went off and 3 police cars showed up. 2 cops per car and all 6 were not wearing masks or socially distancing. As a matter of fact on of the officers was female and one of the male officers side hugged her! (it was a false alarm at neighbors house) And a week ago I was at a restaurant picking up my order when 2 police officers entered and they were not wearing masks!! I mean seriously, these people are around all kinds of people and they're not wearing masks???


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I forgot to mention the fogging issue. When I wear a mask blue side out, and put the bottom of my glasses just over the top of the mask, I don't get fogging. But when I wear a mask white side out, I get fogging no matter how I wear it. So I wear it blue side out. In case you're wondering if it makes a difference I'm still trying to confirm that. I've read some articles that said it doesn't matter which side you wear it on. I've read other articles that said wear it white side out if you're not sick, and blue side out if you are sick. I see a lot of people wearing their mask blue side out and I'm hoping, like me, they wear it that way to prevent fogging, not because they're sick.


That's interesting about the sides and the meanings and one side not fogging as much as the other, hmmm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh, that's too bad. Yes you must keep the mask on then.
> 
> My next door neighbors security system went off and 3 police cars showed up. 2 cops per car and all 6 were not wearing masks or socially distancing. As a matter of fact on of the officers was female and one of the male officers side hugged her! (it was a false alarm at neighbors house) And a week ago I was at a restaurant picking up my order when 2 police officers entered and they were not wearing masks!! I mean seriously, these people are around all kinds of people and they're not wearing masks???


Hugging?? My DD, who I haven't seen since the beginning of April, dropped off a package of things from Walmart this afternoon, and as much as I miss her, I didn't hug her! She was wearing a mask, and I was wearing a mask and gloves. I don't understand how officers can be so reckless. It just emphasizes how you have to protect yourself as much as you can.


Addicted to bags said:


> That's interesting about the sides and the meanings and one side not fogging as much as the other, hmmm.


It is! When I first started wearing a mask I was wearing it white side out. When I'd get in a store I'd have to lift my glasses to shop. Then I started wearing it blue side out and I didn't have that problem. I thought maybe I had mastered putting it on my face correctly. Then yesterday, when I walked to Walgreen's, I decided to try it white side out again and when I got in Walgreen's I had the same problem with fogging. I don't know, but so far the blue side out is better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful hotbiscuit


Did anyone say hot biscuits?   I'll be there is a jiffy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh, that's too bad. Yes you must keep the mask on then.
> 
> My next door neighbors security system went off and 3 police cars showed up. 2 cops per car and all 6 were not wearing masks or socially distancing. As a matter of fact on of the officers was female and one of the male officers side hugged her! (it was a false alarm at neighbors house) And a week ago I was at a restaurant picking up my order when 2 police officers entered and they were not wearing masks!! I mean seriously, these people are around all kinds of people and they're not wearing masks???


Wow this is totally unacceptable.  Is mask wearing mandated where you are?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> There's always someone walking or running (showoffs! ) by me when I'm walking up the hill. And sadly there are usually a few homeless men along the route who are sleeping or sitting in the middle of the block so I keep the mask on all the time. This weekend there have been more people out and walking. Most are wearing masks (not the runners), or I'll see a mask hanging around their necks. Masks are required in stores and some people don't put theirs on until they get ready to go inside.


Hahaha! That could be me! I LOVE running up the hills! But that's because I'm impatient and I hate running downhill or on a flat terrain as that hurts my right knee. But running uphill doesn't hurt me at all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Hibiscus in my yard.
> On another note, @Addicted to bags,  I think I feel equally hot and sweaty after walking with all masks.


Beautiful flowers Dextersmom! It seems like you are surrounded by beauty wherever you are!!! Very jelly!


----------



## hokatie

Feeling relax and peaceful


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Feeling relax and peaceful


There's nothing like a beautiful peaceful view to help us feel at peace!!!
What a beautiful scenery hokatie!


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> There's nothing like a beautiful peaceful view to help us feel at peace!!!
> What a beautiful scenery hokatie!


Thank you for liking it SM! 
This is my favorite place to go on weekend. I haven’t been there until yesterday since the pandemic started.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Did anyone say hot biscuits?   I'll be there is a jiffy!


 I see what you did there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I see what you did there!


Thank you!!! I was hoping someone would get it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha! That could be me! I LOVE running up the hills! But that's because I'm impatient and I hate running downhill or on a flat terrain as that hurts my right knee. But running uphill doesn't hurt me at all!


Hi SO (Show Off), I mean SM! 
It is funny how walking down can sometimes be more painful on the joints than walking up. (Uphill is more the heart for me ) I'm just glad it's uphill to the store and downhill back so I don't have to carry groceries uphill.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SO (Show Off), I mean SM!
> It is funny how walking down can sometimes be more painful on the joints than walking up. (Uphill is more the heart for me ) I'm just glad it's uphill to the store and downhill back so I don't have to carry groceries uphill.



Yeah that sounds like  great set up!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

RuedeNesle said:


> When I wear a mask and put the bottom of my glasses just over the top of the mask, I don't get fogging.


Same! I don’t have the blue and white masks, but I find if I do this trick on any of my masks it helps with the fogging. But since my glasses are just a little off, so is my vision.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Same! I don’t have the blue and white masks, but I find if I do this trick on any of my masks it helps with the fogging. But since my glasses are just a little off, so is my vision.


Me three!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaseratiMomma said:


> Same! I don’t have the blue and white masks, but I find if I do this trick on any of my masks it helps with the fogging. But since my glasses are just a little off, so is my vision.





Sunshine mama said:


> Me three!!!


Hi MM & SM!
It's good to know it works with other types of masks. I want to order some fashionable masks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Yeah, wearing masks is not so easy while exercising or walking.
> 
> Beautiful "hot biscuits" as my niece calls Hibiscus's





Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful flowers Dextersmom! It seems like you are surrounded by beauty wherever you are!!! Very jelly!





Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful hotbiscuit


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is totally unacceptable.  Is mask wearing mandated where you are?


YES!!!!! That's why I'm so annoyed and shocked


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> YES!!!!! That's why I'm so annoyed and shocked


Ummmmm. Yikes! I'm angry for you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Today’s walk.




I have a hundred pictures of this bridge, but I can’t help myself.... almost every time we walk here I take another picture. Usually with my kids on it, but for today just the bridge.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Today’s walk.
> 
> View attachment 4739726
> 
> 
> I have a hundred pictures of this bridge, but I can’t help myself.... almost every time we walk here I take another picture. Usually with my kids on it, but for today just the bridge.


I can totally understand why! It's a beautiful bridge and trail. 
There's a trail near my house,  and I just can't help myself either from taking pictures of basically the same things everytime I go there.


----------



## Rouge H

A perfect 10 today.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I can totally understand why! It's a beautiful bridge and trail.
> There's a trail near my house,  and I just can't help myself either from taking pictures of basically the same things everytime I go there.



@sunshine-mama Thanks! Good to know I’m not the only one


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> A perfect 10 today.
> View attachment 4739767


Another oh my G picture!!!
It's so beautiful. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not as amazing as @Dextersmom @Rouge H @MaseratiMomma , but our backyard/sky with the trees finally beginning to get green was still mesmerizing last night.


----------



## Rouge H

Thank you-Sunshine. I enjoy your photos especially your gardening in pots one. There inspiring.❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> Thank you-Sunshine. I enjoy your photos especially your gardening in pots one. There inspiring.❤️


Thank you !!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Not as amazing as @Dextersmom @Rouge H @MaseratiMomma , but our backyard/sky with the trees finally beginning to get green was still mesmerizing last night.



@sunshine-mama This is beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not as amazing as @Dextersmom @Rouge H @MaseratiMomma , but our backyard/sky with the trees finally beginning to get green was still mesmerizing last night.



I respectfully disagree—your view is pretty amazing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I respectfully disagree—your view is pretty amazing


I respectfully thank you!
RESPECT!!!!( a quote from Parasite.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> @sunshine-mama This is beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Went to take pictures of the shrub rose just coming into flower, and caught a vapour trail - rare sight lately


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Not as amazing as @Dextersmom @Rouge H @MaseratiMomma , but our backyard/sky with the trees finally beginning to get green was still mesmerizing last night.



so very pretty.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> Hibiscus in my yard.
> On another note, @Addicted to bags,  I think I feel equally hot and sweaty after walking with all masks.


Such a beautiful flower.   I just took I photo if my of my rides that blossomed.


----------



## Sharont2305

On my morning walk


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I was taking out the trash and noticed one of my roses on the side of the house that blossomed so fully.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sharont2305 said:


> On my morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742003


Very pretty and picturesque.   Makes walking worth walking.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s the sunset I had captured from my backyard. It’s hard to see with the trees.  I keep those Christmas lights out there all year long.


----------



## Sharont2305

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s the sunset I had captured from my backyard. It’s hard to see with the trees. [emoji3] I keep those Christmas lights out there all year long. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4742027


Beautiful


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sharont2305 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you. I tried getting the colorful skies during the sunset however I couldn’t get a good  picture because of the trees. However I did capture this beautiful sky in September.   These pictures were taken during the same time probably within a half hour of each.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My little teddy bear got a taste of the sprinklers for the first time today. He got wet, ran in the house and went under Sheba’s bed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> so very pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. I tried getting the colorful skies during the sunset however I couldn’t get a good  picture because of the trees. However I did capture this beautiful sky in September.   These pictures were taken during the same time probably within a half hour of each.
> 
> View attachment 4742043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742044


What an amazing purple sky!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> My little teddy bear got a taste of the sprinklers for the first time today. He got wet, ran in the house and went under Sheba’s bed.
> View attachment 4742226


Oh what a cute behavior!


----------



## Iamminda

Are the squirrels in your area as relaxed/lazy as the ones in my backyard?   When I knock on the window to shoo them away, they just look in my direction and then go back to lounging.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Are the squirrels in your area as relaxed/lazy as the ones in my backyard?   When I knock on the window to shoo them away, they just look in my direction and then go back to lounging.


This is so hilarious. I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so hilarious. I've never seen anything like it!



Welcome to my life .  They rule our backyard


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Welcome to my life .  They rule our backyard


Perhaps your backyard is too nutty!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Are the squirrels in your area as relaxed/lazy as the ones in my backyard?   When I knock on the window to shoo them away, they just look in my direction and then go back to lounging.


Omg. That is way too funny. 
 Love @Sunshine mama ’s comment.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saw a cute little rabbit this morning.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Iamminda said:


> Are the squirrels in your area as relaxed/lazy as the ones in my backyard?   When I knock on the window to shoo them away, they just look in my direction and then go back to lounging.


 My squirrels are sneaky and fast, I rarely see them. But they leave evidence behind that shows they’ve been busy....


the lawn is peppered with little holes and nutshells like these.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Saw a cute little rabbit this morning.
> View attachment 4742687



So cute!  We have a resident bunny in our front yard too (hence, the huge bare patch in the lawn ).  



Clearblueskies said:


> My squirrels are sneaky and fast, I rarely see them. But they leave evidence behind that shows they’ve been busy....
> View attachment 4742926
> 
> the lawn is peppered with little holes and nutshells like these.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. That is way too funny.
> Love @Sunshine mama ’s comment.


Thank you for appreciating my comment!


----------



## whateve

Can you see what is in the corner?
	

		
			
		

		
	




I don't know how the mom is going to get them out of there!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

KITTIES!!!! Will Charlie harass them?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Can you see what is in the corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743315
> View attachment 4743316
> 
> I don't know how the mom is going to get them out of there!



So precious!


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> KITTIES!!!! Will Charlie harass them?


He can't get to where they are. This is a completely enclosed courtyard. The only way in is over the wall or through the house. He wouldn't harass them anyway. We've had several litters in our yard because we are one of the few in the neighborhood without a dog. Charlie's idea of harassment is to stand near them and hope they'll get the hint. (they never do!)


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

whateve said:


> He can't get to where they are. This is a completely enclosed courtyard. The only way in is over the wall or through the house. He wouldn't harass them anyway. We've had several litters in our yard because we are one of the few in the neighborhood without a dog. Charlie's idea of harassment is to stand near them and hope they'll get the hint. (they never do!)


He sounds very entertaining!


----------



## Souzie

This morning, I spotted what looked like a pair of mating butterflies in a shrub outside my house. They were huge...as big as my hand and a quick Google search tells me they are called cecropia...the biggest moth species in North America..


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Can you see what is in the corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743315
> View attachment 4743316
> 
> I don't know how the mom is going to get them out of there!


Awwww!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Are the squirrels in your area as relaxed/lazy as the ones in my backyard?   When I knock on the window to shoo them away, they just look in my direction and then go back to lounging.


Oh that looks like a ground squirrel Minda! Be careful, they do a lot of digging burrowing which can damage your trees or bushes. I have several


----------



## Addicted to bags

Clearblueskies said:


> My squirrels are sneaky and fast, I rarely see them. But they leave evidence behind that shows they’ve been busy....
> View attachment 4742926
> 
> the lawn is peppered with little holes and nutshells like these.


Yep, you have ground squirrels. They are smarter and trickier then tree squirrel which I unfortunately also have because I feed the local wild birds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

xsouzie said:


> This morning, I spotted what looked like a pair of mating butterflies in a shrub outside my house. They were huge...as big as my hand and a quick Google search tells me they are called cecropia...the biggest moth species in North America..
> View attachment 4743736


Oh those are neat butterflies!!


----------



## Souzie

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh those are neat butterflies!!


6 hours later, they're still there. I think they'll be another one coming out of that cocoon they were gripping on to. And just to get an idea of size, this is how big they are with their wings spread...it's not my photo though..


----------



## Clearblueskies

xsouzie said:


> This morning, I spotted what looked like a pair of mating butterflies in a shrub outside my house. They were huge...as big as my hand and a quick Google search tells me they are called cecropia...the biggest moth species in North America..
> View attachment 4743736


Wow!  I hope you catch the cocoon hatching 


Addicted to bags said:


> Yep, you have ground squirrels. They are smarter and trickier then tree squirrel which I unfortunately also have because I feed the local wild birds.


We don’t have ground squirrels in the UK, this is a grey squirrel.  Occasionally I see one zip along the fence but they don’t hang about and I didn’t see them burying all these hazel nuts.  Puzzle is where it’s finding all the hazel nuts because there are no hazel trees anywhere nearby that I can see!


----------



## whateve

Clearblueskies said:


> Wow!  I hope you catch the cocoon hatching
> 
> We don’t have ground squirrels in the UK, this is a grey squirrel.  Occasionally I see one zip along the fence but they don’t hang about and I didn’t see them burying all these hazel nuts.  Puzzle is where it’s finding all the hazel nuts because there are no hazel trees anywhere nearby that I can see!


Maybe you'll end up with a hazel tree!

We're always getting little oaks!


----------



## Clearblueskies

whateve said:


> Maybe you'll end up with a hazel tree!
> 
> We're always getting little oaks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Yep, you have ground squirrels. They are smarter and trickier then tree squirrel which I unfortunately also have because I feed the local wild birds.


Wow I learned something new today! Thank you !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> 6 hours later, they're still there. I think they'll be another one coming out of that cocoon they were gripping on to. And just to get an idea of size, this is how big they are with their wings spread...it's not my photo though..
> View attachment 4743884


WOW!!!!!!! AMAZING!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s the sunset I had captured from my backyard. It’s hard to see with the trees.  I keep those Christmas lights out there all year long.
> View attachment 4742027


Beautiful Johnpauliegal!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that looks like a ground squirrel Minda! Be careful, they do a lot of digging burrowing which can damage your trees or bushes. I have several



Don’t want to go too off topic thread but yep, they are a problem


----------



## Sunshine mama

Can you all find what is unusual about this photo? It's not the tiny dot from the sun's reflection.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you all find what is unusual about this photo? It's not the tiny dot from the sun's reflection.



It’s daytime vs your usual evening picture?   Both beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It’s daytime vs your usual evening picture?   Both beautiful


Actually no.


----------



## Addicted to bags

xsouzie said:


> 6 hours later, they're still there. I think they'll be another one coming out of that cocoon they were gripping on to. And just to get an idea of size, this is how big they are with their wings spread...it's not my photo though..
> View attachment 4743884


WOW!!! That is so cool!! Their markings looks like a painting. Mother Nature is an artist.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Clearblueskies said:


> Wow!  I hope you catch the cocoon hatching
> 
> We don’t have ground squirrels in the UK, this is a grey squirrel.  Occasionally I see one zip along the fence but they don’t hang about and I didn’t see them burying all these hazel nuts.  Puzzle is where it’s finding all the hazel nuts because there are no hazel trees anywhere nearby that I can see!


Oh you're in the UK. Maybe a neighbor feeds them the hazelnuts?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow I learned something new today! Thank you !!


This a fascinating YT of how squirrels (these are tree squirrels) can quickly learn. It's a little long but this guy is really cool and science-y.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you all find what is unusual about this photo? It's not the tiny dot from the sun's reflection.


There's a drone spying on you!!! Is it a neighbor? That's creepy unless you gave permission!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you all find what is unusual about this photo? It's not the tiny dot from the sun's reflection.


Is that a drone?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> There's a drone spying on you!!! Is it a neighbor? That's creepy unless you gave permission!


Yes! Actually it was my DD so that's ok! We had this thing for about 2 years and we finally started using it. We made sure we only stayed on our property. DH got it to take a family portrait and we can finally get one since we're all at home now. 
And @whateve , you're right!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> This a fascinating YT of how squirrels (these are tree squirrels) can quickly learn. It's a little long but this guy is really cool and science-y.



My goodness! They are soooo smart!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> This a fascinating YT of how squirrels (these are tree squirrels) can quickly learn. It's a little long but this guy is really cool and science-y.




We just watched this like 2 nights ago .  They are crazy smart!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! Actually it was my DD so that's ok! We had this thing for about 2 years and we finally started using it. We made sure we only stayed on our property. DH got it to take a family portrait and we can finally get one since we're all at home now.
> And @whateve , you're right!


Haha! Glad to hear it was your DD!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> We just watched this like 2 nights ago .  They are crazy smart!


Right?  That's why it's so hard to get rid of them unless you remove the food source.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> This a fascinating YT of how squirrels (these are tree squirrels) can quickly learn. It's a little long but this guy is really cool and science-y.



that was so fun and interesting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Right?  That's why it's so hard to get rid of them unless you remove the food source.


Do snakes follow food source too? I really don't want to know, but that's a major reason I don't want a bird feeder in my yard.
Bird food>>>squirrels>>>snakes?


----------



## Mimmy

... a new day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4744531
> 
> ... a new day


That is beautiful!


----------



## Sharont2305

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4744531
> 
> ... a new day


Stunning


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> That is beautiful!





Sharont2305 said:


> Stunning


Thank you!

In these uncertain times I appreciate the beauty that surrounds me that I used to take for granted.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4744531
> 
> ... a new day


Beautiful.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Two robins taking a stroll at the end of our driveway.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Two robins taking a stroll at the end of our driveway.
> 
> View attachment 4744727


Cute! That means there's a nest somewhere nearby and that they are guarding that area!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Do snakes follow food source too? I really don't want to know, but that's a major reason I don't want a bird feeder in my yard.
> Bird food>>>squirrels>>>snakes?


We don't have poisonous snakes in our area. Here's how the food chain works in my backyard.
Bird food - birds, squirrels (tree & ground), falcons to eat the birds, mice, possums, skunks, raccoons oh my!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> We don't have poisonous snakes in our area. Here's how the food chain works in my backyard.
> Bird food - birds, squirrels (tree & ground), falcons to eat the birds, mice, possums, skunks, raccoons oh my!


Hopefully this is our chain. 
We used to have foxes, but I don't know where they went.


----------



## Mimmy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you, Johnpauliegal!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute! That means there's a nest somewhere nearby and that they are guarding that area!


Wow. Really.   I must scope out my trees  

after seeing what you wrote it appeared they were tree hunting to start their family.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My dogs, completely exhausted after a nice walk today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> My dogs, completely exhausted after a nice walk today.
> View attachment 4745621


They look sweet!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

View during lunch, some time ago.


----------



## Dextersmom

Morgan_Bellini said:


> My dogs, completely exhausted after a nice walk today.
> View attachment 4745621


Your dogs are so sweet and beautiful and look so peaceful.  Thank you for sharing this beautiful shot......it should be a postcard.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Sunshine mama said:


> They look sweet!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your dogs are so sweet and beautiful and look so peaceful.  Thank you for sharing this beautiful shot......it should be a postcard.


Thank you!! They are very sweet, especially when they're sleeping, ha ha! The little black and white one has a classic chihuahua personality. She is 5 pounds of sass! The other one is very shy and timid, she rarely barks at anything.


----------



## chicklety

Dextersmom said:


> A small coastal community in San Diego.



I should have known!!!


(only my most all-time sentimental keycharm from an airport stand)


----------



## whateve

A feral cat is raising her kittens in our yard.


----------



## Lilybarb

@whateve, Poor kitties, esp. mama kitty. Do you have a local Feral Cat Program?
Sorry - some reason quote didn't work.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pretty pink roses in my yard.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> @whateve, Poor kitties, esp. mama kitty. Do you have a local Feral Cat Program?
> Sorry - some reason quote didn't work.


No, they say the feral cats have been here before us and we should let them be.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today on my walk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty pink roses in my yard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zero calorie sundae.
My DD drew me this picture,  and told me that this is better for me.
DH said, "let's go get it!"


----------



## Rouge H

I’ll take one of those zero calorie sundaes


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> I’ll take one of those zero calorie sundaes


The problem is, now I want a 500 calorie sundae.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> The problem is, now I want a 500 calorie sundae.


----------



## chicklety

Sunshine mama said:


> Zero calorie sundae.
> My DD drew me this picture,  and told me that this is better for me.
> DH said, "let's go get it!"


This is a drawing? Amazing!!!! What talent!! ...beautiful.........and I am always craving sundaes, always.


----------



## chicklety

Finally got down to check the mail after nearly...3 months?? So, we have a bit of a haul here! YES, did have to sneak these in past a certain someone


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Zero calorie sundae.
> My DD drew me this picture,  and told me that this is better for me.
> DH said, "let's go get it!"


DH is a keeper! 
And DD has amazing talent!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> This is a drawing? Amazing!!!! What talent!! ...beautiful.........and I am always craving sundaes, always.


I know me too. I am always fighting temptations.  And thank you. My DD is indeed very talented. She is taking orders to do portraits these days.  It has become her full time summer job this year since she has so many requests coming in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> DH is a keeper!
> And DD has amazing talent!


Haha! Thank you. DH is trying.


----------



## nightatthemoxie

My cat... who exercises more than I do.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> Finally got down to check the mail after nearly...3 months?? So, we have a bit of a haul here! YES, did have to sneak these in past a certain someone
> 
> I don't check my mailbox everyday either. I at least check it maybe once in 3 days, and it is always jam packed with mail and packages.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nightatthemoxie said:


> My cat... who exercises more than I do.
> View attachment 4752348


That is a really elegant cat treadmill(sorry, I don't know what it is called). I kinda wish people could have something fun like that!


----------



## Sharont2305

Daily walk on an old railway line


----------



## nightatthemoxie

Sunshine mama said:


> That is a really elegant cat treadmill(sorry, I don't know what it is called). I kinda wish people could have something fun like that!


Yesss! If I had something like that maybe I would exercise too! Btw, we just call it the Cat Wheel.


----------



## chicklety

Sunshine mama said:


> I know me too. I am always fighting temptations.  And thank you. My DD is indeed very talented. She is taking orders to do portraits these days.  It has become her full time summer job this year since she has so many requests coming in.


Did she draw your avatar pic? I've always been drawn to it! oh, pardon the pun....Does she have a website for orders? Good for her!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> Did she draw your avatar pic? I've always been drawn to it! oh, pardon the pun....Does she have a website for orders? Good for her!!


I drew my avatar pic. Not the best.
Oh and I love your pun!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

nightatthemoxie said:


> My cat... who exercises more than I do.
> View attachment 4752348


Oh that's so awesome that your cat uses her/his exercise equipment


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I drew my avatar pic. Not the best.
> Oh and I love your pun!!!


Smama now I know where your DD's got their artistic talents!! I didn't know you drew your avatar! That's so cool!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I drew my avatar pic. Not the best.
> Oh and I love your pun!!!


Your avatar is great! She is so chic!


----------



## chicklety

Sunshine mama said:


> I drew my avatar pic. Not the best.
> Oh and I love your pun!!!


You did an AMAZING job, wow - it is so lovely! Definitely one of the best!! I nominate you for the official icon of TPF


----------



## whateve

A pretty flower in our yard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nightatthemoxie said:


> Yesss! If I had something like that maybe I would exercise too! Btw, we just call it the Cat Wheel.


Cat Wheel... very appropriate!
So for people....People Wheel?


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> You did an AMAZING job, wow - it is so lovely! Definitely one of the best!! I nominate you for the official icon of TPF


Thank you. You are very kind! We all know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder,  so I thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Smama now I know where your DD's got their artistic talents!! I didn't know you drew your avatar! That's so cool!


Thank you IM! When the DDs were young,  I did start by teaching them how to draw when they were really young. Then as they got a little older,  I took them to art museums and to a few art classes and camps.
And they just flourished!
It's amazing how the children's brains just develop exponentially! We just have to believe in them.
I really want to tell the parents with young kids to never underestimate the power and potential of the young brain's ability to learn! Sorry, I guess I digressed(children's education is another one of my passions besides handbags).


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Your avatar is great! She is so chic!


Thank you!
I drew myself!
I hope you noticed by my emojis that I'm kidding!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> A pretty flower in our yard.


I think I have seen this flower at an upscale florist before. 
It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rouge H

On a ride with DH


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## Dextersmom

Hydrangea in my backyard.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hydrangea in my backyard.



These are beautiful (and always remind me of dear Kendie).  I didn’t realize that one can have both blue and purple ones growing together.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> These are beautiful (and always remind me of dear Kendie).  I didn’t realize that one can have both blue and purple ones growing together.


Thank you, IM. Some years they look better than others.


----------



## tatertot

My kiddo in Destin last year. Can't wait to go back and put my feet in the sad


----------



## Sharont2305

The greenery poking out from the mist. 9:30pm


----------



## tatertot

My big guy, Saul


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowbackThursday
Red Panda, Smithsonian Zoo


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> My big guy, Saul
> View attachment 4760285


Out of curiosity... any meaning behind the name Saul?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4761076


Beautiful shot!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful shot!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I thought this was hilarious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Soniaa

At the park today


----------



## Soniaa

From my personal little garden ..missing lavender rose


----------



## Sferics

*Met this guy and...




*



...oh wow!


----------



## pukasonqo

Now that restrictions in Oz have been slightly relaxed we are going for trips down the coast
This is Terrigal beach today


----------



## pukasonqo

And just before leaving


----------



## Narnanz

Sferics said:


> *Met this guy and...
> 
> View attachment 4763442
> View attachment 4763443
> View attachment 4763444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh wow!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763445


Is it sad to say Nice bum?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Is it sad to say Nice bum?


No not at all!
A nice bum is a nice bum, no?


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> No not at all!
> A nice bum is a nice bum, no?



It is!


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4764627


What are these?????


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> What are these?????


This was in Bergamo/Italy. They sell these lady bugs as lucky charm


----------



## Sharont2305

The other evening, about 10pm


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> Out of curiosity... any meaning behind the name Saul?



His full name is "He's a Problem Saulver" so I'm guessing his breeders/first owners were fans of Breaking Bad/Better Call Saul He is not named for his bloodline that I know of.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

A pic from my sunny morning walk today. I'm glad I went early. By 10am it was uncomfortably hot and humid even in the shade. My neighborhood is right in the heart of a paved trail system and even though I bought my house years ago I still haven't discovered all of the trails. I see the most lovely things on my walks sometimes, like wildlife, beautifully landscaped yards, Little Libraries out in the middle of nowhere but fully stocked with books. I love where I live.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## 1LV

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4764942


I loved these books as a kid!  Brings back sweet memories of “sneaking off” to read so no one could interrupt.  Thanks, MaseratiMomma.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

1LV said:


> I loved these books as a kid!  Brings back sweet memories of “sneaking off” to read so no one could interrupt.  Thanks, MaseratiMomma.


That makes me happy! Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sharont2305 said:


> The other evening, about 10pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764730


That's really beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD2's gift for her daddy.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> DD2's gift for her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765072


All I have is this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> All I have is this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765298


Looks good to me!!!
Variety variety variety!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Roses blooming in my yard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Roses blooming in my yard.


Those are gorgeous Dextersmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Those are gorgeous Dextersmom!


Thank you Sm.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Those are gorgeous Dextersmom!


Thank you Sm.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Those are gorgeous Dextersmom!


Sorry for the triple post.....I have no idea what I did!


----------



## Narnanz

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry for the triple post.....I have no idea what I did!


you were just being awesome several times


----------



## Dextersmom

Narnanz said:


> you were just being awesome several times


----------



## Ludmilla

Neighbour‘s kids did some fun stuff during lovkdown.


----------



## Sharont2305

On my walk today


----------



## pukasonqo

Tonight’s moon and the sky from my balcony


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4769176


I think I have 2 of those models from Ikea, so now I just need like a million more and a can of silver paint.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I have 2 of those models from Ikea, so now I just need like a million more and a can of silver paint.


That will work, post pics when you are done


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> That will work, post pics when you are done


Hahahah!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up my favorite acai bowl for lunch today.  I haven't had one in months and it was such a treat.


----------



## Narnanz

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up my favorite acai bowl for lunch today.  I haven't had one in months and it was such a treat.
> 
> View attachment 4770332


For the ignorant...what is an acai bowl...because it looks scrummy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Narnanz said:


> For the ignorant...what is an acai bowl...because it looks scrummy.


Hi there, Narnanz.  An acai bowl, often called a Brazilian acai bowl, consists of frozen acai berries, that are considered a superfood and come from South America. The frozen acai is pureed into a smoothie consistency, and then topped with different things; typically bananas, strawberries, shredded coconut, granola and I add almond butter to mine. I hope that you will be able to try one.


----------



## Narnanz

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there, Narnanz.  An acai bowl, often called a Brazilian acai bowl, consists of frozen acai berries, that are considered a superfood and come from South America. The frozen acai is pureed into a smoothie consistency, and then topped with different things; typically bananas, strawberries, shredded coconut, granola and I add almond butter to mine. I hope that you will be able to try one.


Yummy


----------



## pukasonqo

A walk in Centennial Park, Sydney


----------



## Sharont2305

Yay, our pier has reopened


----------



## Dextersmom

Taco Tuesday at home with banana bread for dessert.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## pukasonqo

Tonight’s sky


----------



## pukasonqo

The old shark tower at Redhead Beach in Newcastle


----------



## leechiyong

A pencil sculpture by Salavat Fidai:


----------



## Sferics

This is a theater performance in a parking garage (The metamorphosis by F. Kafka) with either headphones or radio reception.
A 3-course-dinner and drinks were served in the car - what an extraordinary experience!
One good idea based on the troubles of 2020.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter says hello.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sferics said:


> This is a theater performance in a parking garage (The metamorphosis by F. Kafka) with either headphones or radio reception.
> A 3-course-dinner and drinks were served in the car - what an extraordinary experience!
> One good idea based on the troubles of 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4778476
> View attachment 4778477
> View attachment 4778478


Very cool!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter says hello.
> 
> View attachment 4778538


Dexter is beautiful


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Finding (or angling my phone to find) my car at the end of a rainbow


----------



## pukasonqo

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter says hello.
> 
> View attachment 4778538



Love ginger cats, I had a ginger girl, Boo, she was a similar colour to Dexter
He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Dextersmom

pukasonqo said:


> Love ginger cats, I had a ginger girl, Boo, she was a similar colour to Dexter
> He is a very handsome boy!





MaseratiMomma said:


> Dexter is beautiful


Thank you both.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Happy dog!


----------



## pukasonqo

An orange tabby I saw on my walks


----------



## Dextersmom

On my walk today.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Dextersmom said:


> On my walk today.
> 
> View attachment 4780026


Oh my gosh. Where do you live and do you have a room for rent in your basement?


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Oh my gosh. Where do you live and do you have a room for rent in your basement?


I’ll go halves with you! Reminds me a little of a beach in LaJolla.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Absolutely gorgeous @Dextersmom  !
@MaseratiMomma  know I know what's really at the end of a rainbow


----------



## Dextersmom

A bottle of Red said:


> Absolutely gorgeous @Dextersmom  !
> @MaseratiMomma  know I know what's really at the end of a rainbow





Morgan_Bellini said:


> Oh my gosh. Where do you live and do you have a room for rent in your basement?





Lake Effect said:


> I’ll go halves with you! Reminds me a little of a beach in LaJolla.


Thank you all and you are so funny!! My daily walks have definitely been a reprieve for me during this time.  I will have to consult with my husband and cats about the basement.


----------



## Lake Effect

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all and you are so funny!! My daily walks have definitely been a reprieve for me during this time.  I will have to consult with my husband and cats about the basement.


Bummer! Cat allergy, so I’m out. 
Humor helps, generally speaking. While I do not have this scenery, I am just reminded there is a lovely county park a block away from me. So I will get myself out there today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Finding (or angling my phone to find) my car at the end of a rainbow
> View attachment 4778583


Totally cool!!
Nice rainbow too!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally cool!!
> Nice rainbow too!


Thank You!


----------



## Iamminda

Very random picture here — here’s the lizard that DD and I rescued from the pool today.  I was looking at the pool from inside the house and saw this little guy swimming (or moving frantically).  I thought it was a goner when it stopped moving for awhile.  When it started to move again, we decided to save him.  After we scooped him up and dropped him on the pavement, we watched him for 10 minutes to make sure he didn’t fall back in again.  He eventually made his way to the garden area.  It felt good to make a successful rescue  (vs a retrieval ).


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Very random picture here — here’s the lizard that DD and I rescued from the pool today.  I was looking at the pool from inside the house and saw this little guy swimming (or moving frantically).  I thought it was a goner when it stopped moving for awhile.  When it started to move again, we decided to save him.  After we scooped him up and dropped him on the pavement, we watched him for 10 minutes to make sure he didn’t fall back in again.  He eventually made his way to the garden area.  It felt good to make a successful rescue  (vs a retrieval ).
> 
> View attachment 4781388


I'm glad you rescued him! It looks like he was trying to join the lizard in your pool. Your pool looks beautiful. Doesn't it ever tempt you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Very random picture here — here’s the lizard that DD and I rescued from the pool today.  I was looking at the pool from inside the house and saw this little guy swimming (or moving frantically).  I thought it was a goner when it stopped moving for awhile.  When it started to move again, we decided to save him.  After we scooped him up and dropped him on the pavement, we watched him for 10 minutes to make sure he didn’t fall back in again.  He eventually made his way to the garden area.  It felt good to make a successful rescue  (vs a retrieval ).
> 
> View attachment 4781388


Oh my gosh! I totally initially missed the real lizard and thought you were talking about the mosaic lizard! And I thought that it was so cool that a lizard could look like  a mosaic art work once it's in the water!!!
Then I saw the real lizard and knew what you were talking about.  I didn't know lizards can't survive being in the water! I thought amphibians are water and land dwellers. 
BTW, your pool is really pretty.
Have you ever just jumped in the water with your clothes on?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> On my walk today.
> 
> View attachment 4780026


I wish my neighborhood looked like this...!!!
LOVE  LOVE LOVE!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> DD2's gift for her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765072


Yum!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Very random picture here — here’s the lizard that DD and I rescued from the pool today.  I was looking at the pool from inside the house and saw this little guy swimming (or moving frantically).  I thought it was a goner when it stopped moving for awhile.  When it started to move again, we decided to save him.  After we scooped him up and dropped him on the pavement, we watched him for 10 minutes to make sure he didn’t fall back in again.  He eventually made his way to the garden area.  It felt good to make a successful rescue  (vs a retrieval ).
> 
> View attachment 4781388


So sweet of you! Great pool!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish my neighborhood looked like this...!!!
> LOVE  LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks .  I didn’t know lizards can swim either because I have retreived other lizards (among other critters ) from my pool before and just plop them in a plastic bag for immediate disposal.  I have never used my pool before (gasp! ) since I can barely swim (took lessons so I “know” how) — my family has used it a few times tops.  This is mostly because we have huge trees around so there’s always plant debris in it.  Every Thursday, the pool gets cleaned but by Friday, there’s already stuff in it again.  It takes the fun/spontaneity out of swimming if you have to clean it first. A public pool sounds more appealing 



whateve said:


> I'm glad you rescued him! It looks like he was trying to join the lizard in your pool. Your pool looks beautiful. Doesn't it ever tempt you?






Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! I totally initially missed the real lizard and thought you were talking about the mosaic lizard! And I thought that it was so cool that a lizard could look like  a mosaic art work once it's in the water!!!
> Then I saw the real lizard and knew what you were talking about.  I didn't know lizards can't survive being in the water! I thought amphibians are water and land dwellers.
> BTW, your pool is really pretty.
> Have you ever just jumped in the water with your clothes on?





carterazo said:


> So sweet of you! Great pool!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . I didn’t know lizards can swim either because I have retreived other lizards (among other critters ) from my pool before and just plop them in a plastic bag for immediate disposal. I have never used my pool before (gasp! ) since I can barely swim (took lessons so I “know” how) — my family has used it a few times tops. This is mostly because we have huge trees around so there’s always plant debris in it. Every Thursday, the pool gets cleaned but by Friday, there’s already stuff in it again. It takes the fun/spontaneity out of swimming if you have to clean it first. A public pool sounds more appealing


I like floating around in a swim ring before I actually start swimming laps. I carry a flat scoop with me and scoop up anything on the top. It helps if you have the pump running with the vacuum and skimmer doing their work before you get in. My neighbor has huge redwood trees that dump needles and cones into our pool.


----------



## Sferics

There was a lot work to do on this garage roof...but all we did was trying to look cool 







(This tool/machine was left there by the craftsmen over night and was not hot)


----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s sunset


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> There was a lot work to do on this garage roof...but all we did was trying to look cool
> 
> View attachment 4783035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783036
> 
> 
> (This tool/machine was left there by the craftsmen over night and was not hot)


Love this!!!!!


----------



## hokatie

Peaceful day at the beach


----------



## pukasonqo

A walk before work (still working from home)


----------



## Christofle

Simpler times pre-covid in Banff


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I made my first peach crisp.


----------



## Christofle

Dextersmom said:


> Today I made my first peach crisp.
> 
> View attachment 4787332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787334


 
Looks yummy


----------



## Dextersmom

Christofle said:


> Looks yummy


Thank you.


----------



## pukasonqo

Steaming hot drink, winter is certainly here


----------



## Ludmilla

On my way to work.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ludmilla said:


> On my way to work.
> View attachment 4788505


Your way to work is more interesting than mine! I go from bedroom to study! 
Morning walk, my favourite tree


----------



## Ludmilla

pukasonqo said:


> Your way to work is more interesting than mine! I go from bedroom to study!
> Morning walk, my favourite tree
> 
> View attachment 4788640


I am more or less back to normal office routine since May. Thankfully. Home office was not so funny, tbh.

I really enjoy all of your pics! They are always like a piece of art.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ludmilla said:


> On my way to work.
> View attachment 4788505


Your way to work is more interesting than mine! I go from bedroom to study! 
Morning walk, my favourite tree


Ludmilla said:


> I am more or less back to normal office routine since May. Thankfully. Home office was not so funny, tbh.
> 
> I really enjoy all of your pics! They are always like a piece of art.


 Thank you for your lovely words, I also enjoy yours!
We were doing well in Oz but we are having an outbreak in NSW and also in Victoria so we’ll see
Keep safe and keep the photos coming!


----------



## Clearblueskies




----------



## pukasonqo

The magnolias are in bloom


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Steaming hot drink, winter is certainly here
> 
> View attachment 4788005


Love!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Filtered picture of filtered coffee.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s sunset


----------



## Sharont2305

Good to be back at my favourite local beach, its been closed since March.


----------



## Soniaa

When you thought being a teacher is cool cause you’d get 2 months off...betcha y’all didn’t see 2020 coming LOL


----------



## Soniaa

From my garden





Anybody into gardening know the best way to ward off pests?! They're murdering my flowers


----------



## shesnochill

My pup and my latest bag purchase haha


----------



## pukasonqo

My resident magpie, strutting his stuff


----------



## Dextersmom

On my walk.


----------



## pukasonqo

Just before the sun came down, afternoon walk


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 4795377


Yum!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> Yum!!!


They were!


----------



## Sharont2305

Yesterday's walk


----------



## bh4me

Needed a quick break


----------



## 1LV

Trying to catnap on the porch in the afternoon sun.


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Hehe so cute. I'm wondering, do you have a dollhouse leechiyong?





Iamminda said:


> If you have pink pieces, I would love to see you do a miniature desk.



My post-stay at home, still staying at home project:  a mini dollhouse/studio with a pink desk (pardon the messy work area):





I still have pieces arriving, so it's in that stage moving where nothing's set up, aka every place I've lived in for less than ten years.


----------



## pukasonqo

The moon yesterday


----------



## Iamminda

I love every adorable thing — that mini pink desk kinda matches yours .  Would love to hear more about each individual components sometime (like did you paint the door and the desk? And the cute painting? Etc) — maybe on the ABC thread?   Thanks for sharing 



leechiyong said:


> My post-stay at home, still staying at home project:  a mini dollhouse/studio with a pink desk (pardon the messy work area):
> View attachment 4796238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796241
> 
> I still have pieces arriving, so it's in that stage moving where nothing's set up, aka every place I've lived in for less than ten years.


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> I love every adorable thing — that mini pink desk kinda matches yours .  Would love to hear more about each individual components sometime (like did you paint the door and the desk? And the cute painting? Etc) — maybe on the ABC thread?   Thanks for sharing



I tried to get some items similar to full-size versions I have, like the desk, mirror, and a lamp and dishes that are on their way.  Once the dishes arrive, I'll post on the ABC thread.  I painted all of the pink items, but the painting is by Ruth Moeller.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> My post-stay at home, still staying at home project:  a mini dollhouse/studio with a pink desk (pardon the messy work area):
> View attachment 4796238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796241
> 
> I still have pieces arriving, so it's in that stage moving where nothing's set up, aka every place I've lived in for less than ten years.


I want a life sized version of this house in my backyard. 
Do the books have writings in it?
And could I see what that yellow bag looks like?
Oh my gosh and that Little Prince book is just adorable.  Is it a real book?
I just remembered reading it in French!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I want a life sized version of this house in my backyard.
> Do the books have writings in it?
> And could I see what that yellow bag looks like?
> Oh my gosh and that Little Prince book is just adorable.  Is it a real book?
> I just remembered reading it in French!



I’d love a full-size version in my backyard too.

All of the books have the full text (in super tiny font).  They’re published by Miniboox.  Miniature Books USA is their US-based distributor.  These are the micro-sized versions.

Here’s a close-up of the bag, a Coach Penny, which does open:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> I’d love a full-size version in my backyard too.
> 
> All of the books have the full text (in super tiny font).  They’re published by Miniboox.  Miniature Books USA is their US-based distributor.  These are the micro-sized versions.
> 
> Here’s a close-up of the bag, a Coach Penny, which does open:
> View attachment 4797143


Thank you.  Just curious,  do you have a doll for this house?


----------



## leechiyong

Sunset from last night:


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Just curious,  do you have a doll for this house?


So far, I don’t.


----------



## tealocean

leechiyong said:


> I’d love a full-size version in my backyard too.
> 
> All of the books have the full text (in super tiny font).  They’re published by Miniboox.  Miniature Books USA is their US-based distributor.  These are the micro-sized versions.
> 
> Here’s a close-up of the bag, a Coach Penny, which does open:
> View attachment 4797143


This is adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Sunset from last night:
> View attachment 4797149


Looks like  snow capped mountain tops!


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> So far, I don’t.


I have the Coach Barbie that goes with the penny purse!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night's cheesy black bean nachos.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s walk, some of my neighbours were having a picnic


----------



## Sharont2305

Yesterday's stroll


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sharont2305 said:


> Yesterday's stroll
> 
> View attachment 4799463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799465


   
A private beach?


----------



## Rouge H

Butterfly Gardening


----------



## Sharont2305

Sunshine mama said:


> A private beach?


No, a public one


----------



## Lounorada

Flowers and the moon- 2 of my favourite things


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Flowers and the moon- 2 of my favourite things
> 
> View attachment 4800511
> View attachment 4800512


Love it, is so hard to get a good pix of the moon but yours is beautiful ❤️


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> Love it, is so hard to get a good pix of the moon but yours is beautiful ❤


Thank you @pukasonqo  Photographing the moon has become a hobby for me in recent years, it's something I love to do to unwind and relax in the evenings/at night.
Do you use a camera or your phone camera? I use either my digital camera (that has optical zoom) or my DSLR camera with a zoom lens, depending on the weather usually, as those give me the best pictures. Along with using a good sturdy tripod- a must when photographing the moon, keeps the focus nice and steady.
I'm by no means an expert at it, but if you use a camera it would be well worth just playing around with all the different settings to try and capture the moon to your liking


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Thank you @pukasonqo  Photographing the moon has become a hobby for me in recent years, it's something I love to do to unwind and relax in the evenings/at night.
> Do you use a camera or your phone camera? I use either my digital camera (that has optical zoom) or my DSLR camera with a zoom lens, depending on the weather usually, as those give me the best pictures. Along with using a good sturdy tripod- a must when photographing the moon, keeps the focus nice and steady.
> I'm by no means an expert at it, but if you use a camera it would be well worth just playing around with all the different settings to try and capture the moon to your liking



A friend gave a digital camera w a tele lense but I might have to take a class as I must admit the quality of my tele pics is dreadful! 
Plus if I set as auto to bloody flash decided to come to play...aaarrrgh
My dream is a camera the size of a phone w tele and macro lenses!
I am hoping the next Iphone has some new lenses and improved optics
(All my pics are taken w the Iphone)


----------



## pukasonqo

Lorikeet looking at the moon


----------



## Ludmilla

pukasonqo said:


> A friend gave a digital camera w a tele lense but I might have to take a class as I must admit the quality of my tele pics is dreadful!
> Plus if I set as auto to bloody flash decided to come to play...aaarrrgh
> My dream is a camera the size of a phone w tele and macro lenses!
> I am hoping the next Iphone has some new lenses and improved optics
> (All my pics are taken w the Iphone)


Your iPhone pics are so much better than mine!
I have a small digital camera, too. It does not have a famcy lense. Want to use it more/again, but somehow I always forget it at home. And yes, I also have the same problem with the flash. Sigh.


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Mimmy

Sferics said:


> Love these photos! The top one is so cool!
> View attachment 4803212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803213


----------



## Sferics

Thank you!


----------



## Sferics

I love your pic! 
but:


pukasonqo said:


> Lorikeet


What is this please?


----------



## pukasonqo

Sferics said:


> I love your pic!
> but:
> 
> What is this please?


A lorikeet is an multicolored Australian bird, a cheeky parrot!

(not my photo)


----------



## Rouge H

My Pineapple named Tommy Bahama is coming along nicely. I always wanted to grow one and it’s been fun.


----------



## whateve

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4803212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803213


I love these!


----------



## Iamminda

oh nice — such a pretty plant!   You got me curious about growing pineapple (sounds fun) — I have always thought one can only grow good pineapples in Hawaii .


Rouge H said:


> My Pineapple named Tommy Bahama is coming along nicely. I always wanted to grow one and it’s been fun.
> View attachment 4803678


----------



## leechiyong

Older picture, but in honor of the launch tomorrow, the Mars 2020 Perseverance rover being built at JPL:


----------



## Sharont2305

Strange cloud


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## Iamminda

I saw a tiny baby lizard when I went to my mailbox yesterday.  Can you spot it in the first picture?  The second picture is a close up from a different angle.


----------



## tatertot

Flowers from hubby and our son  They knocked my socks off


----------



## tatertot

Our lilies this year have been great


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday I made my first Strawberry Spoon Cake.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Our lilies this year have been great
> View attachment 4808531


Totally jealous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I made my first Strawberry Spoon Cake.
> 
> View attachment 4808702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808704


It looks good enough to eat with a spoon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I saw a tiny baby lizard when I went to my mailbox yesterday.  Can you spot it in the first picture?  The second picture is a close up from a different angle.
> 
> View attachment 4807968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807970


That is so tiny! I thought it was a spider from the first picture!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks good enough to eat with a spoon!


We did just that, too.


----------



## pukasonqo

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I made my first Strawberry Spoon Cake.
> 
> View attachment 4808702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808704



That looks super yum!


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I made my first Strawberry Spoon Cake.
> 
> View attachment 4808702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808704


That looks delicious! We got strawberries with our grocery order this week. They were so good, I really wish I had gotten more than a pound.


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> That looks delicious! We got strawberries with our grocery order this week. They were so good, I really wish I had gotten more than a pound.





pukasonqo said:


> That looks super yum!


Thank you both.   I am so grateful for fresh fruit and vegetables, especially now.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Strange cloud
> 
> View attachment 4805783


I LOVE these strange kind of clouds! I've also seen them on a few different days recently where I live.


tatertot said:


> Our lilies this year have been great
> View attachment 4808531


They're all so beautiful! I especially love the burgundy coloured ones (top middle picture), what a stunning colour


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Sunrise on my way to work this morning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A cool breeze.


----------



## pukasonqo

Magnolias in bloom (took some liberties w the filter but you can see the original at the bottom)


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> A cool breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811585


Gosh, I miss the sea (or a huge lake)!


----------



## pukasonqo

Morning walk around the block


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pics sent to me by my DD2. SO lol!!




	

		
			
		

		
	
⁰


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

"duelling knives"




"declaration of conformity" (Fire retardant door I was working on, from 1972.)




"fluffy one"




"fluffy two"




"tiny pliers with big appetite"




"tools - still life"




"Lie-Nielsen Made in U.S.A. (Warren, Maine)"




Please enjoy!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> "duelling knives"
> 
> View attachment 4813228
> 
> 
> "declaration of conformity" (Fire retardant door I was working on, from 1972.)
> 
> View attachment 4813229
> 
> 
> "fluffy one"
> 
> View attachment 4813230
> 
> 
> "fluffy two"
> 
> View attachment 4813231
> 
> 
> "tiny pliers with big appetite"
> 
> View attachment 4813232
> 
> 
> "tools - still life"
> 
> View attachment 4813233
> 
> 
> "Lie-Nielsen Made in U.S.A. (Warren, Maine)"
> 
> View attachment 4813234
> 
> 
> Please enjoy!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


All this time,  I was mistakenly eating my waffles with a fork!

Kind regards,
Sunshine


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

"What the sheep" (Laundry balls from https://www.littlebeausheep.com , too funny to not take a picture of them when my better half sourced them and they arrived in the mail ... )




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chowlover2

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> "What the sheep" (Laundry balls from https://www.littlebeausheep.com , too funny to not take a picture of them when my better half sourced them and they arrived in the mail ... )
> 
> View attachment 4813383
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Those sheep are too cute Oliver, I had to order some as well!


----------



## whateve

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> "What the sheep" (Laundry balls from https://www.littlebeausheep.com , too funny to not take a picture of them when my better half sourced them and they arrived in the mail ... )
> 
> View attachment 4813383
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Those are adorable!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today


----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s walk at Watsons Bay
That lighthouse could be the monument to candy canes!


----------



## luv2shop_78

Life is beautiful...


----------



## chowlover2

That is a beautiful pic!


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## Rouge H

Something other than children attending the local school where I excercise the doggies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Rouge H

A view to our town lake.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Pics sent to me by my DD2. SO lol!!
> View attachment 4813206
> View attachment 4813207
> View attachment 4813208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ⁰
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813209
> View attachment 4813210


These are adorable! So fun!


----------



## chowlover2

Rouge H said:


> Something other than children attending the local school where I excercise the doggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814583


Please stay away, that's a hornets nest and they are very nasty stings. Sadly I know as they built a nest in my lawn a few years ago, I unknowingly ran over it with my lawn tractor and they follow you and have the worst stings I think of any insect.


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> Please stay away, that's a hornets nest and they are very nasty stings. Sadly I know as they built a nest in my lawn a few years ago, I unknowingly ran over it with my lawn tractor and they follow you and have the worst stings I think of any insect.


And they never stop stinging! I had one caught in my hair once. It kept stinging me over and over until I stuck my head under the faucet.


----------



## chowlover2

And the stings throw venom out for a week.It's awful!


----------



## Sharont2305

The other day


----------



## luv2shop_78

chowlover2 said:


> That is a beautiful pic!



Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Decided to go running in the park.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My foot photo bombing a perfectly beautiful picture! My shoe is very histrionic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Same park, another day, earlier in the morning. The sun's outline is visible through the leaves.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I have a feeling these geese know something I don't! Treasure?


----------



## Sunshine mama

I told my histrionic shoe to take a hike!
So no photo bombing  shoe today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My view today while running!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> I told my histrionic shoe to take a hike!
> So no photo bombing  shoe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815752





Sunshine mama said:


> My view today while running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815761


Your pics look like postcards. So peaceful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Your pics look like postcards. So peaceful!


Thank you!
It is peaceful indeed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Before the party.


----------



## Sunshine mama

All going to the party.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The party!


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## pukasonqo

Sunday drive to a winery in the Megalong Valley


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> Magnolias in bloom (took some liberties w the filter but you can see the original at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4811768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811769


Beautiful. Magnolia is one of my favourites!



Sunshine mama said:


> Not a cloud in the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814596


Heaven! A clear blue sky is one thing that is sure to put a smile on my face


----------



## Sunshine mama

My foot again.


----------



## Rouge H

Country’s finest scenery.


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> My foot again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820550



that foot sure gets around!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> that foot sure gets around!


I know! 
One step at a time.


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> I know!
> One step at a time.
> View attachment 4821895



The Sisterhood of the traveling foot......


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rock orchids in my garden


----------



## Straight-Laced

.


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Drilling into tiles is always adventurous. But my better half just loves the French "savon rotatif" (Rotating soap) and wanted to have one for ages, so I bought and installed one for her/us.











Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Rouge H

If walls could talk....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Rock orchids in my garden
> 
> View attachment 4823357


Soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Drilling into tiles is always adventurous. But my better half just loves the French "savon rotatif" (Rotating soap) and wanted to have one for ages, so I bought and installed one for her/us.
> 
> View attachment 4823778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823780
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Really nice Mr. Oliver! 
After drilling into tiles,  does one need special screws or glue to hold the soap in place?

Kind regards, 
Sunshine


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hey Sunshine,

I'd recommend using good wall plugs & screws. The screws that come with the soap holder are slotted screws that fit the overall style/design, so no need to replace them with something else. But the wall plugs that typically come with products, are rubbish. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Rouge H

I wish I knew the name of this pretty flower that just bloomed on the vine crawling up the Pergola.


----------



## chowlover2

Rouge H said:


> I wish I knew the name of this pretty flower that just bloomed on the vine crawling up the Pergola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825248


It's a clematis. Not sure of the name maybe Dr. Ruppel? The flowers like full sun, but the roots like to be cool.


----------



## Rouge H

chowlover2 said:


> It's a clematis. Not sure of the name maybe Dr. Ruppel? The flowers like full sun, but the roots like to be cool.



Thank soooo much for the info❤️ I bought these poor plants on the sale rack as they were almost dead. I’m excited to see them 
in their glory.


----------



## Ludmilla

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Drilling into tiles is always adventurous. But my better half just loves the French "savon rotatif" (Rotating soap) and wanted to have one for ages, so I bought and installed one for her/us.
> 
> View attachment 4823778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823780
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Blast from the past ... my former roommate‘s parents had that soap, too. And I found it always very intriguing!


----------



## chowlover2

Rouge H said:


> Thank soooo much for the info❤ I bought these poor plants on the sale rack as they were almost dead. I’m excited to see them
> in their glory.


They will come back year after year too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a cloud in the sky again!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## BevS813

^Amazing photo !


----------



## Sunshine mama

BevS813 said:


> ^Amazing photo !


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 4826668


Not a cloud in the sky!!!!
That's how I like it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Noooooo!  I'm not ready for fall yet!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Sunshine mama said:


> Noooooo!  I'm not ready for fall yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827552
> View attachment 4827555


I am ready for fall! I am DONE with this humidity. Winter tho, heck no. I wish we could get fall without winter. Lovely pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I am ready for fall! I am DONE with this humidity. Winter tho, heck no. I wish we could get fall without winter. Lovely pics!


I'm not ready for fall cuz after that it's usually a long winter!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not ready for fall cuz after that it's usually a long winter!


I hear you! Plus this winter we'll have flu and Covid to worry about. I'm not excited about the 2020 season finale at all!


----------



## Dextersmom

I came across this charming little succulent garden on my walk yesterday.


----------



## BevS813

^So cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night's dinner.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Stopping to drink in the view from the Bible Garden while out walking


----------



## pukasonqo

Tonight’s sunset


----------



## Cams

pukasonqo said:


> Tonight’s sunset
> 
> View attachment 4835866


It’s beautiful


----------



## pukasonqo

Cams said:


> It’s beautiful
> View attachment 4835909



Thank you, it has been a while for such a sunset


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> My foot again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820550


This looks a LOT like a trail I walk on  Beautiful!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> This looks a LOT like a trail I walk on  Beautiful!!


I saw your bridge picture, and I think the trails look similar too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My foot again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Last night's sky on fire!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I rarely see dragon flies in my part of So. Cal but this one came to visit in my garden and stayed to pose for several mod shots


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MaseratiMomma 
This bridge.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> My foot again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837184


Awesome pic! And I may have to follow in your foot_steps with your foot in photo trend


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 4825980


I wish my daily walk was here!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> @MaseratiMomma
> This bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837242


Oh I love it!!!! We have a wooden bridge further down the trail. I don’t usually make it that far on my walks, may have to try harder tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I wish my daily walk was here!!


Me too! I wish I were here daily!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Awesome pic! And I may have to follow in your foot_steps with your foot in photo trend


I would love that!


----------



## Iamminda

We had to yield to these ”pedestrians“ today .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> We had to yield to these ”pedestrians“ today .
> 
> View attachment 4837293


Wild turkey?
It's not even Thanksgiving yet!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wild turkey?



Yep, they are around in my area (and deer and coyotes too ).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> We had to yield to these ”pedestrians“ today .
> 
> View attachment 4837293


Wow, I had no idea there are wild turkeys in your 'hood'


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, I had no idea there are wild turkeys in your 'hood'



 I take wild turkeys any day over wild peacocks (like near Arcadia)


----------



## Irishgal

Sunset in middle Tennessee. View from the porch.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I take wild turkeys any day over wild peacocks (like near Arcadia)


Oh yeah, the scream of the peacock is awful.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> I take wild turkeys any day over wild peacocks (like near Arcadia)





Addicted to bags said:


> Oh yeah, the scream of the peacock is awful.


I have to go listen to this. I've never heard one scream, and I visit farms with them every chance I get. I'm glad they've never screamed at me. 

Lol! We are cracking up here listening to them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> I have to go listen to this. I've never heard one scream, and I visit farms with them every chance I get. I'm glad they've never screamed at me.
> 
> Lol! We are cracking up here listening to them.


They scream in the middle of the night during mating season. It's terrible!


----------



## Rouge H

Fall peeking out in the backyard.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today at Fitzroy falls, south of Sydney (cannot remember the name of the national park!)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Early morning, Byron Bay


----------



## Dextersmom

These boys make me so happy.


----------



## Iamminda

Too cute and sweet for words 



Dextersmom said:


> These boys make me so happy.
> 
> View attachment 4840311


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Too cute and sweet for words


----------



## Rouge H

In honor of Sunshine Mama...the sisterhood of the traveling shoe❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> In honor of Sunshine Mama...the sisterhood of the traveling shoe❤
> View attachment 4840449


Awesome! Thank you for sharing!
I roasted some marshmallows too, except over the gas cook top!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Rouge H ...more sisterhood pics.
I was trying to decide which trail to take. I took the course that was shorter and shaded.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Who would have thought that I would have to make so many choices?


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> Who would have thought that I would have to make so many choices?
> 
> View attachment 4840466


Those are beautiful trails...I hope you’re not out there alone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> Those are beautiful trails...I hope you’re not out there alone.


Thank you.  Sometimes it gets creepy, but there are people here and there throughout the whole trail, and I  almost always go with my hubby.


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Sometimes it gets creepy, but there are people here and there throughout the whole trail, and I  almost always go with my hubby.



Glad that your hubby goes with...
one of my favorite walks


----------



## Sharont2305

Over the weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sharont2305 said:


> Over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4840799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840800


So peaceful!


----------



## Sharont2305

Sunshine mama said:


> So peaceful!


Indeed, now that the tourists have gone


----------



## Dextersmom

This perfect red rose on my front lawn.


----------



## Dextersmom

What's left of the blueberry cobbler I made this afternoon.


----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s sky


----------



## Straight-Laced

Addicted to bags said:


> I rarely see dragon flies in my part of So. Cal but this one came to visit in my garden and stayed to pose for several mod shots
> 
> View attachment 4837227


 
Great shot!  Such beautiful wings.  At twilight in late summer and early autumn my garden comes alive with dragonflies darting here and there and it's magical.  They never stop long enough for me to get a photo though.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

@Sunshine mama 
Further down our trail.
	

		
			
		

		
	



And my foot for sisterhood


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> Great shot!  Such beautiful wings.  At twilight in late summer and early autumn my garden comes alive with dragonflies darting here and there and it's magical.  They never stop long enough for me to get a photo though.



Thank you. This one was a ham! I had to run back inside and upstairs to grab my phone and it allowed me to take multiple shots closer and closer. I got lucky


----------



## Iamminda

Our slightly eerie orange sky today (from all the wildfires).  Definitely very different from some of the beautiful skies others have posted here.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> Our slightly eerie orange sky today (from all the wildfires).  Definitely very different from some of the beautiful skies others have posted here.
> 
> View attachment 4843119


Please stay safe!


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> Please stay safe!



Thanks .  Luckily, we are not close (currently) but the impact of these wildfires have been far reaching and long lasting .


----------



## Straight-Laced

Iamminda said:


> Our slightly eerie orange sky today (from all the wildfires).  Definitely very different from some of the beautiful skies others have posted here.
> 
> View attachment 4843119


Ugh. Just awful 
So sorry this is happening.


----------



## Pessie

Tiny frog in the garden


----------



## makeupbyomar

Random as it gets...

Just about to get a close-up screen grab of one of our regular lead actors for make-up continuity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Our slightly eerie orange sky today (from all the wildfires).  Definitely very different from some of the beautiful skies others have posted here.
> 
> View attachment 4843119


Oh dear!!! 
Hope the air quality is not bad!
A few days ago my brother sent me some pics of the sky and his car with
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ashes!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> @Sunshine mama
> Further down our trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842795
> 
> And my foot for sisterhood
> View attachment 4842794


I absolutely LOVE LOVE these pictures!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Malabar Beach and yesterday’s sunset from my balcony
To those experiencing these terrible fires please keep safe, we feel and share your experience here in Oz


----------



## Rouge H

Happy Sunflowers


----------



## Dextersmom

Outside my front door.


----------



## carterazo

View from a hike over the weekend.


----------



## Rouge H

Interesting address sign-DH and I came across... The Greens


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers from my chives.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers from my chives again.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Flowers from my chives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848402


Oh wow, I didn’t know chives blossom (?) into flowers (I am sure I am using the wrong plant terms ).  It would be great to grow some chives.


----------



## Sharont2305

Choo choo


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE these pictures!!!


Thank You


----------



## tlamdang08

This was last weekend


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Sunshine mama

Stretching


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Stretching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849961


Those shoes are getting some serious wear and they are better traveled than me


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Those shoes are getting some serious wear and they are better traveled than me


I LOVE these shoes. They have helped me cure my plantar fasciitis. The heels are slightly lower than the toe area so they help stretch the legs while I walk or run. The trail I frequent is very dusty and gravelly, and I probably need to get a new pair soon.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE these shoes. They have helped me cure my plantar fasciitis. The heels are slightly lower than the toe area so they help stretch the legs while I walk or run. The trail I frequent is very dusty and gravelly, and I probably need to get a new pair soon.


Oh...plantar is aweful...Ive got a fallen arch and arthritis in my left so I limp no matter what orthotics I wear. Asics sneakers are what I wear


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE these shoes. They have helped me cure my plantar fasciitis. The heels are slightly lower than the toe area so they help stretch the legs while I walk or run. The trail I frequent is very dusty and gravelly, and I probably need to get a new pair soon.





Narnanz said:


> Oh...plantar is aweful...Ive got a fallen arch and arthritis in my left so I limp no matter what orthotics I wear. Asics sneakers are what I wear


... another here with troublesome trotters   
Good to hear your trainers are working for you Sunshine mama ! 
I wear Hoka One One - which are great - but I still have problems and pain. I'm determined to get on top of it though because I love hiking/bushwalking/rambling etc and I've got lots of plans for when we can go travelling again


----------



## Straight-Laced

This baby Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo arrived with parents to feast on Banksia cones in my garden


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> ... another here with troublesome trotters
> Good to hear your trainers are working for you Sunshine mama !
> I wear Hoka One One - which are great - but I still have problems and pain. I'm determined to get on top of it though because I love hiking/bushwalking/rambling etc and I've got lots of plans for when we can go travelling again


Thank you. 
I have Hoka One One also, probably too many pairs! 
But when my DH's podiatrist nephew said the Altras were better than Hokas in his opinion,  I tried them.....and BAM! My nearly 8-9 year plantar fasciitis finally COMPLETELY disappeared PTL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> This baby Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo arrived with parents to feast on Banksia cones in my garden
> View attachment 4850590


The mama has an eerily cute face!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I have Hoka One One also, probably too many pairs!
> But when my DH's podiatrist nephew said the Altras were better than Hokas in his opinion,  I tried them.....and BAM! My nearly 8-9 year plantar fasciitis finally COMPLETELY disappeared PTL!!!


Thanks for the tip! What a great result with your PF  
I’m definitely going to investigate Altras. They’re not that well known in Australia and my foot doctor recommends Hokas but I’m going to find out where I can try some Altras


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> The mama has an eerily cute face!


This is actually ‘the baby’ (juvenile)! They’re very big birds. Mama is about 25” or so long.


----------



## Rouge H

DH and I went to a lavender farm today and learned about its many uses. I purchased two plants and a book on how to grow,harvest and craft.


----------



## Iamminda

I was playing with a new watch face today at 6:01.  This face was done in collaboration with Geoff McFetridge.  This artist portrait changes (algorithmically) every time you raise your wrist or in my case, every time I tap the face.  It was kinda fun .


----------



## chowlover2

How cool!


----------



## Sharont2305

Nice stroll on the pier yesterday


----------



## Rouge H

How much longer Mom


----------



## pukasonqo

Early morning walk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> How much longer Mom
> 
> View attachment 4852822


That's so me when I'm cooking my dinner.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a cloud in the sky today + a crisp cool day!


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful scenery .  One question — not wearing shoes today?   Miss your signature shoe 



Sunshine mama said:


> Not a cloud in the sky today + a crisp cool day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853161
> View attachment 4853162


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful scenery .  One question — not wearing shoes today?   Miss your signature shoe


Thank you!
Actually, I told my shoe to calm down.


----------



## Sharont2305

That's close


----------



## Rouge H

I think this maybe the last telephone booth in the US.


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter playing hide and seek with his brother.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Especially for you @Iamminda!
A 2fer


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Iamminda

That look on his cutie face is too precious 


Dextersmom said:


> Walter playing hide and seek with his brother.
> 
> View attachment 4854189


----------



## Iamminda

Double Thanks 


Sunshine mama said:


> Especially for you @Iamminda!
> A 2fer
> 
> View attachment 4854221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854222


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> That look on his cutie face is too precious


Thank you, IM.   Don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## 880

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4854231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854230
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love the reflections on the glass!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another perfect day!


----------



## Sharont2305

Beautiful day yesterday


----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s walk


----------



## Cams

Today this morning walking in front of our home and the sunset from our home


----------



## Sunshine mama

A lonely flower.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladybirds/ladybugs toiling away in the garden


----------



## Cams

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladybirds/ladybugs toiling away in the garden
> 
> View attachment 4857315
> 
> View attachment 4857316


Beautiful lady bug


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

This little guy/gal found his/her way in front of my lens the other day, damn they move quick ...










Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## BevS813

Recent photos


----------



## BevS813

Recent photos


----------



## pukasonqo

Visiting family in Newcastle and this little guy came to say hi, an aussie kookaburra


----------



## Sharont2305

Sunshine on a peacock


----------



## Sunshine mama

My shoe again!


----------



## Rouge H

Fall is here...My favorite season.


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

This one sees to have enjoyed a few minor splatters/splashes of water from our decorative well.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## RT1

From my recent trip to Colorado.
Oh My, it was sooo beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Sharont2305 said:


> Sunshine on a peacock
> 
> View attachment 4859676
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859677


Wow that’s very beautiful


----------



## Irishgal

This old hay barn is on my property. Built in the late 1800’s 
But Americans wanted more, so she was left behind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Late afternoon walk.


----------



## tlamdang08

Noon At the harbor


----------



## pukasonqo

Morning walk watched by these two


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Morning walk watched by these two
> 
> View attachment 4862425


I love all your artistic photos!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all your artistic photos!


Thank you, that’s very sweet!
I certainly enjoy yours and that photogenic shoe!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Irishgal said:


> This old hay barn is on my property. Built in the late 1800’s
> But Americans wanted more, so she was left behind.
> 
> View attachment 4861309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861310
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861312



Just looking at that barn makes me want to grab my toolbox and fix it up. Could make a great guest house or workshop. It's fantastic! Thanks for sharing! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I guess with Covid and all, they need to start "the most wonderful time" earlier than ever before. I nearly fainted when I saw this last week at a German gardening store.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sharont2305

Cams said:


> Wow that’s very beautiful


Thank you


----------



## CobaltBlu

Went out to a restaurant for the first time since Covid. They have a nice view!


----------



## Pessie




----------



## Sharont2305

Lunch out


----------



## Ludmilla

Rouge H said:


> Fall is here...My favorite season.


Mine too!


----------



## Ludmilla

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I guess with Covid and all, they need to start "the most wonderful time" earlier than ever before. I nearly fainted when I saw this last week at a German gardening store.
> 
> View attachment 4862793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862794
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Ha! The first of September is the official start into Lebkuchen season ... guess they were inspired by this.


----------



## Irishgal

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Just looking at that barn makes me want to grab my toolbox and fix it up. Could make a great guest house or workshop. It's fantastic! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Come on over! Actually I already have a guest house on the property and I use it as an Airbnb


----------



## Sunshine mama

Both of my shoes today,  loving this reflective view.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Both of my shoes today,  loving this reflective view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866638


Love the reflections of the clouds on the water ❤️


----------



## pukasonqo

A mix of yesterday’s high tea in the city and today’s walk


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Love the reflections of the clouds on the water ❤


Thank you!


----------



## Rouge H

Reflections


----------



## Rouge H

Leaf Peeping again.


----------



## Rouge H

Cows are so cool- I love em❤️


----------



## Rouge H

My Lavender and English Ivy


----------



## Somrat78

Nice pic dude
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is my capture pics


----------



## whateve

Rouge H said:


> Cows are so cool- I love em❤
> View attachment 4867836


I love cows too!


----------



## carterazo

On a hike not long ago.


----------



## Dextersmom

A good friend gave me this pretty little orchid for my birthday last week.  The same friend surprised me with this painting of Dexter a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dextersmom said:


> A good friend gave me this pretty little orchid for my birthday last week.  The same friend surprised me with this painting of Dexter a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4870431


Both are beautiful!
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Ludmilla said:


> Both are beautiful!
> Happy belated birthday!


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> Both of my shoes today,  loving this reflective view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866638


Amazing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Amazing


Thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

Having a day off today, went for a walk in Cronulla


----------



## luv2shop_78

First kid free ‘Covid-Era’ outing - WINE!


----------



## luv2shop_78




----------



## Narnanz

luv2shop_78 said:


> View attachment 4872500


I love sunflowers...they always cheer me up ...even if Im not sad.


----------



## BevS813

Lilies for my birthday


----------



## Ludmilla

BevS813 said:


> View attachment 4872835
> 
> 
> Lilies for my birthday


Happy birthday and beautiful lilies!


----------



## luv2shop_78

BevS813 said:


> View attachment 4872835
> 
> 
> Lilies for my birthday



Happy Birthday wishes to you!


----------



## Iamminda

BevS813 said:


> View attachment 4872835
> 
> 
> Lilies for my birthday



These lilies are so pretty — Happy Birthday


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Setting the table for breakfast early this morning.




And also from today, early morning. First polar air coming through, the field salad certainly likes this!




And with the crisp polar air, the clouds go and the sun comes.










Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Setting the table for breakfast early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4873903
> 
> 
> And also from today, early morning. First polar air coming through, the field salad certainly likes this!
> 
> View attachment 4873906
> 
> 
> And with the crisp polar air, the clouds go and the sun comes.
> 
> View attachment 4873907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873909
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Your yard looks like a little slice of heaven right here on Earth. It looks so cozy and peaceful!


----------



## pukasonqo

Central Station and the ANZAC bridge


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought home this cute little succulent for my front porch.


----------



## tlamdang08

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Setting the table for breakfast early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4873903
> 
> 
> And also from today, early morning. First polar air coming through, the field salad certainly likes this!
> 
> View attachment 4873906
> 
> 
> And with the crisp polar air, the clouds go and the sun comes.
> 
> View attachment 4873907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873909
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


OMG you must put a lot of energy in your yard! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tlamdang08

Clear sky eventually and the results:
a lot of seals are bathing in the sun.
A lot of sailboats are chasing the wind.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Blue skies as far as the eye can see today


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Your yard looks like a little slice of heaven right here on Earth. It looks so cozy and peaceful!



Thank you very much, Morgan!



tlamdang08 said:


> OMG you must put a lot of energy in your yard! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you very much! To be honest, I'd say it's between 80 and 85% the work of my better half. She spends hours choosing the plants, accessories, reading the magazines, envisioning the layout/landscaping, going to the gardening store & talking to the specialists there and also a lot of the weeding in between. I'm doing more of the "stereotypical" guy stuff, mowing the lawn, keeping the sheds & fence in check and the "heavy lifting", moving soil, cutting down trees and so on. If she hadn't asked for it, I doubt I would have built that raised bed, for example.

Over the years this formed a nice backyard, that offers a lot of privacy through plants and small trees, rather than big fences. And that's what makes this look so "comfortably enclosed".

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Haleema

I miss travel!!! this is an old pic from about 6 years ago


----------



## Rouge H

The peak in autumn’s color..


----------



## Rouge H

The most haunted house in New England... Pierce Mansion.


----------



## natasha3211

Gta san andreas  just for fun


----------



## Sharont2305

My walk today


----------



## pukasonqo

Sharont2305 said:


> My walk today
> 
> View attachment 4878307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878310
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878311


 Great pics, my favourite is the second one!


----------



## Sharont2305

pukasonqo said:


> Great pics, my favourite is the second one!


Thank you. In the first one, the white dot is the cottage the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge lived prior and early years of marriage


----------



## pukasonqo

My favourite tree


----------



## tlamdang08

Beach day


----------



## carterazo

BevS813 said:


> View attachment 4872835
> 
> 
> Lilies for my birthday



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## carterazo

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Setting the table for breakfast early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4873903
> 
> 
> And also from today, early morning. First polar air coming through, the field salad certainly likes this!
> 
> View attachment 4873906
> 
> 
> And with the crisp polar air, the clouds go and the sun comes.
> 
> View attachment 4873907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873909
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Such a beautiful yard!  Love the tea set, too.


----------



## carterazo

Rouge H said:


> The peak in autumn’s color..
> View attachment 4876705



This like a post card! Stunning


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sharont2305 said:


> My walk today



Absolutely stunning - envious !!! 

It looks like something from a beautiful book I have called Britain's Pilgrim Places.  
My plans this year had been to take a holiday in the UK over spring-summer and I was looking forward to walking some pilgrim paths, but we all know what happened to travel plans in 2020 ...


----------



## Sharont2305

Straight-Laced said:


> Absolutely stunning - envious !!!
> 
> It looks like something from a beautiful book I have called Britain's Pilgrim Places.
> My plans this year had been to take a holiday in the UK over spring-summer and I was looking forward to walking some pilgrim paths, but we all know what happened to travel plans in 2020 ...


Thank you. 
Its on Anglesey, North Wales. Its called Llanddwyn.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sharont2305 said:


> Thank you.
> Its on Anglesey, North Wales. Its called Llanddwyn.


I love those Welsh words. They look like a fairytale language.


----------



## pukasonqo

Morning walk


----------



## Iamminda

Outdoor dining in my front yard tonight  (we have many giant patches of bare spots from these outdoor diners).  I approached this rabbit very quietly and slowly but she saw me and jumped into the bushes.


----------



## Rouge H

leaves, leaves, everywhere!


----------



## Rouge H

My intrigue with disheveled homes and their history.
circa 1800’s and rumored to be owned by an abolitionist.


----------



## Narnanz

Rouge H said:


> My intrigue with disheveled homes and their history.
> circa 1800’s and rumored to be owned by an abolitionist.
> 
> View attachment 4883120


This needs to be in a book of abandened houses...becuase I would buy it in a heartbeat...Fabulous photo!


----------



## Rouge H

Narnanz said:


> This needs to be in a book of abandened houses...becuase I would buy it in a heartbeat...Fabulous photo!



Thank you for your kind words. ❤ Funny, I do have enough of them for a table book.
When DH and I purchased a second home we emailed the kids a picture of our home below.


----------



## whateve

Rouge H said:


> Thank you for your kind words. ❤ Funny, I do have enough of them for a table book.
> When DH and I purchased a second home we emailed the kids a picture of our home below.
> 
> View attachment 4883221


A true fixer upper!


----------



## Sharont2305

Autumn days


----------



## Straight-Laced

Beautiful spring weather these last few days. 
Swimming laps in the ocean pool at high tide - bumpy but fun


----------



## pukasonqo

My local churchyard


----------



## Sharont2305

Last bit of relative freedom before we go into our "firebreak" lockdown this evening


----------



## pukasonqo

Gearing for a wet weekend


----------



## Ludmilla

Sharont2305 said:


> Last bit of relative freedom before we go into our "firebreak" lockdown this evening


Beautiful pics. But „firebreak“ lockdown? What does that mean? Are you only allowed outside the house for necessities?


----------



## BevS813

Picking up sunflowers and pumpkins


----------



## Sunshine mama

From the sky a week ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DH and me. This is who we are.


The cool sun!


----------



## Sharont2305

A quiet afternoon of reading.


----------



## tlamdang08

Past


Present


----------



## pukasonqo

This afternoon


----------



## roundandround

Not so many and huge as last year but still awesome


----------



## Rouge H

Winter is approaching


----------



## Rouge H

Happy Halloween


----------



## whateve

Rouge H said:


> Winter is approaching
> View attachment 4893859


I can tell this isn't my neighborhood! We don't have moose crossings!


----------



## pukasonqo

Been raining non stop (yay!) which makes it a bit hard to get out and about (I use a walking stick)
Today’s short walk before the rain came back
The jacarandas are in bloom so that is my next project!


----------



## Rouge H

Added to my collection

,


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## Dextersmom

Bread dough rising and eggplant parmesan assembled in preparation of tonight's dinner.


----------



## leechiyong

Tonight's sunset:


----------



## pukasonqo

Central Station, Sydney


----------



## Ludmilla

On my way to work.


----------



## Dextersmom

This afternoon.


----------



## tlamdang08

Foggy day


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4896503
> 
> On my way to work.



That bear, lmao.  But there is something very exciting in that picture, the dextrose candies! It must be at least 20 years since I had some of these. And our local pharmacies, I don't think they still hand them out, I have to ask next time I pick something up ... Now I want one. lmao. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter


----------



## Rouge H

Another weekend find.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jacaranda season in Sydney, my local cemetery has 2, one in bloom now


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fresh peppers from the garden.


----------



## Ludmilla

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> That bear, lmao.  But there is something very exciting in that picture, the dextrose candies! It must be at least 20 years since I had some of these. And our local pharmacies, I don't think they still hand them out, I have to ask next time I pick something up ... Now I want one. lmao.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


One of my friend is a pharmacist and she says that they do not hand out dextrose candies (to children) anymore as parents can be really tricky these days. Not sure if they give them to adults, though. You need to ask.


----------



## RT1

Rouge H said:


> Another weekend find.
> View attachment 4900448
> View attachment 4900449


This is so amazing!
Think of the memories that would have been made in that location.
Simply a superb photograph!


----------



## Rouge H

Sunshine mama said:


> Fresh peppers from the garden. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900749



My neighbor gifted me some from her garden and I was amazed how much better they tasted. Next spring peppers from my own garden❤️


----------



## pukasonqo

Love jacaranda season


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rouge H said:


> Another weekend find.
> View attachment 4900448
> View attachment 4900449



I love your photos but personally I can't deal with sad and lonely houses. 
I actually turn away when I see them in real life because the abandonment upsets me ... but I'm interested in your interest in them and your photos definitely capture some of their presence


----------



## Rouge H

Straight-Laced said:


> I love your photos but personally I can't deal with sad and lonely houses.
> I actually turn away when I see them in real life because the abandonment upsets me ... but I'm interested in your interest in them and your photos definitely capture some of their presence



I understand completely and it does make me sad which is why when I see these lonely houses, I choose to photograph them giving them a moment in the spot light. If I were a gazillion-heir I would fix them up and give families a free home. I could only wish.❤️


----------



## Rouge H

Tonight’s sunset


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge H said:


> Tonight’s sunset
> 
> View attachment 4901674


Awwww beautiful image!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today is cold but someone isn't think so.


----------



## Rouge H

tlamdang08 said:


> Today is cold but someone isn't think so.
> 
> View attachment 4901721



Great eye for color contrast-thanks for sharing❤️


----------



## pukasonqo

The jacarandas are out, I can’t deny it that they cheer me up


----------



## Ludmilla

pukasonqo said:


> The jacarandas are out, I can’t deny it that they cheer me up


And I totally understand this!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Ludmilla said:


> One of my friend is a pharmacist and she says that they do not hand out dextrose candies (to children) anymore as parents can be really tricky these days. Not sure if they give them to adults, though. You need to ask.



I scored. 





Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Bagventures

My youngest


----------



## pukasonqo

My neighbourhood magpie, his partner refused to have her pic taken and (you probably had enough) more jacarandas in bloom


----------



## Ludmilla

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I scored.
> 
> View attachment 4903026
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Woah! You scored for real!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It was such a gorgeous day!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

My hands at work.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tlamdang08

at the harbor


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> My hands at work.
> 
> View attachment 4903878
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Please be careful!


----------



## pukasonqo

Morning walk before the heat took over




And yesterday’s sunset


----------



## carterazo

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> My hands at work.
> 
> View attachment 4903878
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



What are you making?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

carterazo said:


> What are you making?



In that particular picture, I was taking off excess edge banding from a door I made for the basement built-in cabinets.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

Snow.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907791




I know, you'll be handing me the shovel again, Sunshine.  But that's soooo beautiful! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I know, you'll be handing me the shovel again, Sunshine.  But that's soooo beautiful!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you.  It is beautiful, but.......it is snow.


----------



## tlamdang08

Foggy day


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4908399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908400
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you before sharing! Truly breathtaking!


----------



## RT1

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4908399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908400
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


There is something amazing about the changing of the seasons.
Truly God's paintbrush for his children to enjoy.
Beautiful picture here, Oliver and _Thank You_!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907791


Love it, especially now that is getting hot here!


----------



## Ludmilla

Knitting project


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> Knitting project
> View attachment 4909401


I love the beautiful colors that you are using — I would totally wear this


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Knitting project
> View attachment 4909401


I just ordered some yarn to make a sweater. I hope I enjoy knitting it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> I love the beautiful colors that you are using — I would totally wear this


Thank you. The colours are all within one ball of wool.


whateve said:


> I just ordered some yarn to make a sweater. I hope I enjoy knitting it.


I hope you do!


----------



## Orgeman

Dad  & Mum 1988 vs 2019 :


----------



## Straight-Laced

This sulphur-crested cockatoo picked his/her own pine cone straight off the tree then enjoyed breakfast outside my window with a few like-minded friends


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907791



Magical. My immediate reaction was ... Narnia !!??


----------



## pukasonqo

High tea at QVB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Orgeman said:


> Dad  & Mum 1988 vs 2019 :


Wow! No way!!! They look awesome! But especially your mom!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> High tea at QVB
> 
> View attachment 4911787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911790


As ALWAYS! SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Magical. My immediate reaction was ... Narnia !!??
> 
> View attachment 4911677


It has a similar vibe for sure.
My backyard does look like that  quite often in the winter. It's a thing of beauty for sure.
The difference is, I dare not wear only a short skirt outfit  to go outside.
I can't wait to retire to a sunny warm place!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> As ALWAYS! SO beautiful!!!



Thank you! ❤️❤️


----------



## leechiyong

Sunset from the other night:


----------



## chowlover2

What a stunning pic!


----------



## Sharont2305

On my walk today


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

And so it begins ... 








Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## pukasonqo

sunsets this week, is 39 C outside so staying indoors if not optional!


----------



## Dextersmom

On my walk this afternoon.


----------



## Iamminda

This morning, I was sorting through DD’s old toys for donation/trash and found the perfect friend for my Baby Yoda .


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Saying hello:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> On my walk this afternoon.


Amazing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This morning, I was sorting through DD’s old toys for donation/trash and found the perfect friend for my Baby Yoda .
> 
> View attachment 4916052


M
Hehehehe! You are sooo cute IM!!!


----------



## Sharont2305

From yesterday


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Anyone dare to guess my favorite animal this time of year?  (Those are all "plant sticks", that's why they sit in a vase filled with sand ...)

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harry and the big water dragon who lives in the garden and exists just to torment Harry ...


----------



## 1LV




----------



## pukasonqo

1LV said:


> View attachment 4918197


Beautiful pic, makes me wish it snowed here in Sydney!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Beautiful pic, makes me wish it snowed here in Sydney!


Please take mine!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Please take mine!
> View attachment 4919432
> View attachment 4919433


Certainly! We had a 43C weekend and fire season started (Fraser Island is burning) although not as early as last year...thank God
Such beautiful scenes ❄️❄️❄️
Every Aussie summer makes me wish for Iceland!


----------



## whateve

pukasonqo said:


> Certainly! We had a 43C weekend and fire season started (Fraser Island is burning) although not as early as last year...thank God
> Such beautiful scenes ❄❄❄
> Every Aussie summer makes me wish for Iceland!


I read somewhere that Iceland has the highest rate of suicide because they don't get enough sunlight.


----------



## Dextersmom

This afternoon.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon.


I need to get out there soon. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pukasonqo

Went to the NSW Art Gallery to see the Arthur Streeton exhibition...his paintings reflect the australian light so well
Anyway, here is a parting shot


----------



## pukasonqo

And today


----------



## Dextersmom

Took a moment on my walk today to take this in.  My daily walks have become my solace this year.


----------



## Straight-Laced

This amazing orb weaver spider with eyes like headlights outside my house this morning.


----------



## Sharont2305

Snow has arrived


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> This amazing orb weaver spider with eyes like headlights outside my house this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4923445


That doesn't look real!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> That doesn't look real!


Is it in Aussie?...if it is thats  Nah!! from me in New Zealand


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> That doesn't look real!



It's an extraordinary but commonplace spider around Sydney.    A female St Andrews Cross spider - the males are tiny and plain brown. They build enormous circular webs - including in my garden every night in the warmer months - and the webs are notorious for catching people unawares when they walk into them at night. 
I'm fascinated by their webs and I've taken a few photos of them but I've never seen the light catching a stunning spider quite like that before. 
I'm calling it the spider from Mars


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's sunset walk.


----------



## Narnanz

Straight-Laced said:


> It's an extraordinary but commonplace spider around Sydney.    A female St Andrews Cross spider - the males are tiny and plain brown. They build enormous circular webs - including in my garden every night in the warmer months - and the webs are notorious for catching people unawares when they walk into them at night.
> I'm fascinated by their webs and I've taken a few photos of them but I've never seen the light catching a stunning spider quite like that before.
> I'm calling it the spider from Mars


Yep...thought it was Aussie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight I made these cheesy black bean nachos.


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight I made these cheesy black bean nachos.


That looks yummy! Can you believe I'm married to a man who hates melted cheese? So I never get to make things like this.


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> That looks yummy! Can you believe I'm married to a man who hates melted cheese? So I never get to make things like this.


What? That is crazy!


----------



## Sharont2305

A very chilly walk this morning


----------



## Iamminda

Something about this looks interesting to me — like this tree is wearing a brown hula girl skirt .


----------



## Straight-Laced

Moody blues and greens. Yesterday rain was starting to build up over the extinct volcano range.  Today it's pouring down.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s walk


----------



## Kevinaxx

Iphone 11


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## KayuuKathey

Love my city when its not raining! Pic from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's walk on the beach and yesterday's oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## leechiyong

Small comforts:


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Small comforts:
> View attachment 4930360



I love everything — every color — in this picture


----------



## pukasonqo

Tonight’s sky
Moving from a second floor flat to a one storey house...might not get this views


----------



## pukasonqo

Unfortunately seems that the second wave of COVID has started in Sydney
Tonight’s sky


----------



## Dextersmom

Today....so clear and beautiful.


----------



## Irishgal

View from the porch as the fog rolls in


----------



## jfitz78

Just wanted to show everyone why your packages are taking a little longer to get to you! I work for USPS and this is just one small corner of my work section that is the size of a football field!  It's nuts here, but we are working our tails off to get stuff moving!


----------



## redney

jfitz78 said:


> View attachment 4935755
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show everyone why your packages are taking a little longer to get to you! I work for USPS and this is just one small corner of my work section that is the size of a football field!  It's nuts here, but we are working our tails off to get stuff moving!


Huge thanks to you and your co-workers! It's incredible how many packages are going through the US Postal Service at this time. Yesterday, I talked with my local PO employee and she said in our little rural town of approx 7,000 residents, the PO received more than 3,200 packages on last Friday (12/18) alone - and that was only one single day's total! She and her 3 co-workers are working 12-13 hour days just trying to keep up. I'm okay if anything comes to me next week, or whenever. It's still a thoughtful gift from someone, whether it sits under my tree on 12/25 or not. A day is just a day.  THANK YOU and hang in there!


----------



## jfitz78

redney said:


> Huge thanks to you and your co-workers! It's incredible how many packages are going through the US Postal Service at this time. Yesterday, I talked with my local PO employee and she said in our little rural town of approx 7,000 residents, the PO received more than 3,200 packages on last Friday (12/18) alone - and that was only one single day's total! She and her 3 co-workers are working 12-13 hour days just trying to keep up. I'm okay if anything comes to me next week, or whenever. It's still a thoughtful gift from someone, whether it sits under my tree on 12/25 or not. A day is just a day.  THANK YOU and hang in there!



A bit you're welcome from myself and my coworkers.  Usually we have an end to peak season in sight, right around January 1st... but this year I don't see it slowing down any time soon!  But hey, more OT = More purses.  LOL


----------



## whateve

jfitz78 said:


> View attachment 4935755
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show everyone why your packages are taking a little longer to get to you! I work for USPS and this is just one small corner of my work section that is the size of a football field!  It's nuts here, but we are working our tails off to get stuff moving!


omg! Thanks for posting.


----------



## whateve

redney said:


> Huge thanks to you and your co-workers! It's incredible how many packages are going through the US Postal Service at this time. Yesterday, I talked with my local PO employee and she said in our little rural town of approx 7,000 residents, the PO received more than 3,200 packages on last Friday (12/18) alone - and that was only one single day's total! She and her 3 co-workers are working 12-13 hour days just trying to keep up. I'm okay if anything comes to me next week, or whenever. It's still a thoughtful gift from someone, whether it sits under my tree on 12/25 or not. A day is just a day.  THANK YOU and hang in there!


Wow, one for half the residents in just one day!


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> Wow, one for half the residents in just one day!


Yep, and there are a lot of angry, complaining people. It's very unfortunate they can't do the math on this.


----------



## Dextersmom

When I got up to get coffee for myself and DH, Walter took my spot.


----------



## BevS813

Walter is a precious kitty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Went to the NSW Art Gallery to see the Arthur Streeton exhibition...his paintings reflect the australian light so well
> Anyway, here is a parting shot
> 
> View attachment 4922136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922140


Love these!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> That looks yummy! Can you believe I'm married to a man who hates melted cheese? So I never get to make things like this.


I don't like melted cheese either!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Love these!!!



Thank you!


----------



## SouthTampa

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon.


This is breathtaking.


----------



## SouthTampa

Thought this was so cute.   It has definitely been a surreal 2020.


----------



## Dextersmom

BevS813 said:


> Walter is a precious kitty.


Thank you.


----------



## pukasonqo

So we officially moved yesterday...will miss my balcony sunsets but the new place is good and pretty
Last sky view
The flat (we still have heaps to move)
The sky from my new (to me) veranda


----------



## pukasonqo

And today’s view


----------



## Sunshine mama

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937763



You too SSSSM .  Such a gorgeous tree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You too SSSSM .  Such a gorgeous tree!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

From my walk on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Pessie




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4938403


This is so sweet. I had forgotten how much I love these angel candle chimes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> From my walk on Christmas Eve.


Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Rouge H

It’s a full moon-


----------



## pukasonqo

Getting there


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## leechiyong

Desert moon:


----------



## bellecate

Winter camping Vancouver Island.


----------



## 1LV

Full moon!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Narnanz

1LV said:


> View attachment 4942043


ohhh..thats reallly moooody.....love it!


----------



## 1LV

Narnanz said:


> ohhh..thats reallly moooody.....love it!


glad you like it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wishing everyone a safe and peaceful New Years's Eve.


----------



## Sharont2305

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Rouge H

I vant to be alone!


----------



## Dextersmom

My first loaf of 2021.


----------



## pukasonqo

Moving houses, on the 31/12 my partner got me a little helper, Ichabod (she’s a girl but doesn’t mind!)


----------



## Sharont2305

Mountain goat, not on a mountain


----------



## Rouge H

Good Morning....it’s going to be a lovely day.


----------



## pukasonqo

The skies have been grey and heavy w rain (yay, no fires in NSW)
First sunset, the sky was on fire


----------



## Dextersmom

Today was my first day back to work (working from home) after a 2 week break. Walter took my chair when I went downstairs to make my lunch.  Honestly, his mischief and sweetness were the high point of my day and this has often been the case this past year.


----------



## Sharont2305

From my two walks today


----------



## Narnanz

Sharont2305 said:


> From my two walks today


Beautiful shots....another one of our members who needs to create a coffee table book of all her gorgeous photos.


----------



## Sharont2305

Narnanz said:


> Beautiful shots....another one of our members who needs to create a coffee table book of all her gorgeous photos.


Oh wow, thank you so much, that's a very kind thing to say.


----------



## carterazo

pukasonqo said:


> Moving houses, on the 31/12 my partner got me a little helper, Ichabod (she’s a girl but doesn’t mind!)



sweet Kitty!


----------



## carterazo

Dextersmom said:


> Today was my first day back to work (working from home) after a 2 week break. Walter took my chair when I went downstairs to make my lunch.  Honestly, his mischief and sweetness were the high point of my day and this has often been the case this past year.
> 
> View attachment 4948352



It's my chair,now.  You left.


----------



## carterazo

Sharont2305 said:


> From my two walks today



Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

carterazo said:


> It's my chair,now.  You left.


Exactly.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod
Currently our garden is overgrown w dandelions ,we’ve gone from apartment dwellers to renting a house w a garden!  
And lastly, a chandelier at an antique shop


----------



## Dextersmom

I made an apple crisp yesterday. It was a hit.


----------



## Rouge H

Dextersmom said:


> I made an apple crisp yesterday. It was a hit.



Sooooooo Yummy..... I love anything to do with Apples❤️


----------



## pukasonqo

Never had cherries until I left my country (Peru) as we don’t grow them, is now cherry season in Oz!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's walk.


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> Never had cherries until I left my country (Peru) as we don’t grow them, is now cherry season in Oz!


Cherries are coming in the US too. Strange as growing season is like June or July in Michigan.


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> Cherries are coming in the US too. Strange as growing season is like June or July in Michigan.



Good time to have a cherry pie with the cold weather!


----------



## bellecate

When the trail becomes a pond time to turn back.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight in my backyard.


----------



## Ludmilla

You might remember this pic from a few weeks ago?


Well ... what should I say ...


The bears don‘t get it.


----------



## Purrsey

When was the last time you used a pen (digital world now)?


----------



## pukasonqo

Just because


----------



## bellecate

Morning sun filtering through the trees this morning as the fog rolled in.


----------



## Rouge H

Made my day....


----------



## pukasonqo

Rouge H said:


> Made my day....
> View attachment 4960570


Made mine too! Beautiful!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## BevS813

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 4961289
> View attachment 4961290
> View attachment 4961291
> View attachment 4961292
> View attachment 4961293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961294



May I ask where this is? Beautiful photos


----------



## Kevinaxx

BevS813 said:


> May I ask where this is? Beautiful photos


Malawi, I was there just last year around this time. Crazy how a year changed everything.

A bit more:


----------



## leechiyong

Sunset from the other night:


----------



## pukasonqo

Same pic, three versions


----------



## carterazo

Purrsey said:


> When was the last time you used a pen (digital world now)?
> View attachment 4958151



Daily.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Daily.


Me too.


----------



## carterazo

Rouge H said:


> Made my day....
> View attachment 4960570


Spectacular!


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Sunset from the other night:
> View attachment 4963755



So beautiful!  I need to get out more around that time of day.


----------



## leechiyong

carterazo said:


> So beautiful!  I need to get out more around that time of day.


Thank you!  Knowing the sun goes down and the sun comes up keeps me sane(ish, as much as I can be).


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> Daily.





whateve said:


> Me too.


+1


----------



## Rouge H

It’s always 4:25


----------



## Ludmilla

Christmas is leaving today.


----------



## AllAloha

Beach day


----------



## Dextersmom

Sweet Potato and Chickpea Coconut Curry for dinner on this cold night.


----------



## Dextersmom

Veggie omelette with roasted broccoli.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## carterazo

Dextersmom said:


> Sweet Potato and Chickpea Coconut Curry for dinner on this cold night.



This looks so yummy! Mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## pukasonqo

Tonight


----------



## Dextersmom

carterazo said:


> This looks so yummy! Mind sharing the recipe?


Thank you.  It was delicious and so easy to make.   You can find the exact recipe at averiecooks.com
PS.  When I made it I did not add the brown sugar recipe calls for. The sweet potatoes made the dish naturally sweet, imo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Sunset from the other night:
> View attachment 4963755


Beautiful!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Malabar Beach, Sydney


----------



## Sharont2305

The Lonely Tree


----------



## carterazo

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  It was delicious and so easy to make.   You can find the exact recipe at averiecooks.com
> PS.  When I made it I did not add the brown sugar recipe calls for. The sweet potatoes made the dish naturally sweet, imo.



Thank you!


----------



## BevS813

Sharont2305 said:


> The Lonely Tree


Amazing photo!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Breathtaking!!!


----------



## bellecate

Sharont2305 said:


> The Lonely Tree


Simply breathtaking, love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter claimed my new LL Bean slippers for himself.


----------



## BevS813

I love Walter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not mine, but a cute picture nonetheless.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Not mine, but a cute picture nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980262


You know only one is real, right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> You know only one is real, right?


Yeah.  After my DD told me about it!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah.  After my DD told me about it!



????????


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> ????????


The grown up is real and the puppies are not!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Yum - they're pink !!  A lorikeet enjoying the flowering gum in my garden.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Yum - they're pink !!  A lorikeet enjoying the flowering gum in my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4981430
> 
> View attachment 4981431


My goodness! Your flowers are amazing,  and the bird too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> The grown up is real and the puppies are not!


You and I both need better glasses!


----------



## Iamminda

Straight-Laced said:


> Yum - they're pink !!  A lorikeet enjoying the flowering gum in my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4981430
> 
> View attachment 4981431



Wow, such pretty pictures.  The flower looks almost like a pink heart pom pom in the first picture.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod in the sun


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Yum - they're pink !!  A lorikeet enjoying the flowering gum in my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4981430
> 
> View attachment 4981431


If I had something this colorful in my garden, I'd watch it all day.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s walk


----------



## makeupbyomar

Found these at my make-up station when I came in to work on Friday. These new brushes have only been used 10 days. Apparently on this production we can't reuse make-up brushes on other actors (despite us washing and sanitizing them nightly). Our HoD gives brushes away to female cast members who want them, but male cast members decline them, so she gave them to me.


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## bellecate

Beach walk.


----------



## Dextersmom

Afternoon walk.


----------



## bellecate

Morning walk, as the sun shone a few snowflakes came down.


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod and flowers for my birthday


----------



## whateve

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod and flowers for my birthday


Happy Birthday. Ichabod is very photogenic! I wonder what he is thinking.


----------



## pukasonqo

whateve said:


> Happy Birthday. Ichabod is very photogenic! I wonder what he is thinking.



Thank you! There was a magpie outside...


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Valentine's Day from Dexter.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Valentine's Day from Dexter.
> View attachment 4988457



Happy Valentines Day to you, Dexter and everyone here


----------



## Irishgal

The creek on my farm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod and flowers for my birthday


Such a pensive cat!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 4987193
> View attachment 4987194
> View attachment 4987195


Cool!!!


----------



## Nat334




----------



## Rouge H

Storybook time


----------



## Ludmilla

Rouge H said:


> Storybook time
> View attachment 4990430


Well that is very cool!


----------



## Rouge H

Ludmilla said:


> Well that is very cool!



Thanks, I thought so too. Here’s the rest of the story!


----------



## carterazo

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod and flowers for my birthday



Belated happy birthday!


----------



## pukasonqo

carterazo said:


> Belated happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday.


----------



## bellecate

Blue Heron in the bay today.


----------



## Rouge H

Who doesn’t dig a little funky


----------



## Sunshine mama

My hot water station.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My hot water station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994836



This set up is so cute and sweet, so you SSSSSM


----------



## 1LV

Brrrrrr!


----------



## Sharont2305

Just a few from the last few days


----------



## mzbaglady1

Caught a family of deer. One was eating snow off some bushes.


----------



## Rouge H

May I have some of your lunch?


----------



## bellecate

A few from this morning.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Rouge H

Not your typical passenger


----------



## Rouge H

Bernie-gets around.


----------



## 1LV

Come on, Spring!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Before and after watering!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Before and after watering!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004356
> View attachment 5004357



Amazing what a little water does


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Amazing what a little water does


I know.  But why can't it work on us with our wrinkles??


----------



## Narnanz

When you need a bit of cheering up, sunflowers will do the trick.


----------



## pukasonqo

Wanda beach


----------



## Bagventures

Jumbo-the-Lantern


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> When you need a bit of cheering up, sunflowers will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004608


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Kevinaxx

around the neighborhood^


^found this in my camera reel. Right before covid-19. Can’t wait until enough time/safely passes that I can go to music venues again.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunset


----------



## whateve

tlamdang08 said:


> Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013313


They are so cute! Are they yours?


----------



## tlamdang08

whateve said:


> They are so cute! Are they yours?


They belong to the neighbor. They are cute but I can not stand next to them for long


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trail walking.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Trail walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014423



So happy to see your cute shoe again


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So happy to see your cute shoe again


Thank you.  I feel like I hadn't trail walked for ages!!! It felt sooo good.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Beautiful blue sky.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Trail walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014423





Iamminda said:


> So happy to see your cute shoe again


+ 1!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Not much outdoor activity


----------



## pukasonqo

Today, Austinmer Beach and a rainbow from yesterday’s storm


----------



## 1LV




----------



## mzedith




----------



## Sunshine mama

Trail walking again a few days ago.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Trail walking again a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022399


I love it when you put your shoe our there...I can make believe its mine until Im able to gp for my own walks again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I love it when you put your shoe our there...I can make believe its mine until Im able to gp for my own walks again.


Thank you.  It's  proof I was exercising!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## tlamdang08

today's sunset


----------



## redney

tlamdang08 said:


> today's sunset
> 
> View attachment 5028948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028951


The photos are so calming. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## BevS813

Multicolored roses...found them at my local market today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BevS813 said:


> Multicolored roses...found them at my local market today.
> 
> View attachment 5029696


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> today's sunset
> 
> View attachment 5028948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028951


Wow!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

It has been raining heavily in NSW so not many opportunities to go anywhere...and some areas are on  high alert for floods


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## BevS813

The sunlight hitting my roses


----------



## Ludmilla

tlamdang08 said:


> today's sunset
> 
> View attachment 5028948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028951


Beautiful! I miss the sea so much.


----------



## pukasonqo

Finally, blue skies!


----------



## Sharont2305

Morning walk


----------



## Straight-Laced

Yesterday, a brief and beautiful storm just off the coast


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Yesterday, a brief and beautiful storm just off the coast
> 
> View attachment 5035448


OMG!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## pukasonqo

Assorted photos from this week


----------



## tlamdang08

Spring


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Today


I love how you capture everyday objects into objects d'art!!!


----------



## carterazo

Straight-Laced said:


> Yesterday, a brief and beautiful storm just off the coast
> 
> View attachment 5035448



What a stunning picture!  All the slight variations in color and the details. It should be a painting! Or just print a very large picture to frame.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5037413
> View attachment 5037416


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## carterazo

pukasonqo said:


> Assorted photos from this week



The picture in the middle!


----------



## carterazo

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5038330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038329



I want to go sit there and read for a few hours!


----------



## carterazo

pukasonqo said:


> Today



You have such a way to show colors and details.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you capture everyday objects into objects d'art!!!



thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

carterazo said:


> You have such a way to show colors and details.



thank you, I appreciate your and @Sunshine mama comments, they are very encouraging!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5037413
> View attachment 5037416



Love the light on these photos


----------



## tlamdang08

Bird of Paradise and banana leaf. A tropical arrangement


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## tlamdang08

Sunset’s
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Straight-Laced

tlamdang08 said:


> Bird of Paradise and banana leaf. A tropical arrangement
> View attachment 5039201


Lovely arrangement, very simple and elegant. But whenever I see banana leaf I can't help thinking about food - especially coconut fish baked in banana leaf  ...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5040131



I see an ice castle


----------



## Sharont2305

Looks like it's going to be a lovely day ahead


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> I see an ice castle


Wow! Yes indeed.


----------



## pukasonqo

Watsons Bay yesterday morning and Ichabod chasing the sun today


----------



## tlamdang08

No sun today


----------



## BevS813

Hydrangeas


----------



## Straight-Laced

Peaceful time - morning coffee in the garden


----------



## pukasonqo

Driving home yesterday


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## BevS813

Straight-Laced said:


> Peaceful time - morning coffee in the garden
> 
> View attachment 5044680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044682




Love these photos! Unique looking flowers!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

My jalapeño plant has a flower!!
(my first time with a pepper plant)


----------



## pukasonqo

Everglades Gardens in the Blue Mountains


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5050409
> View attachment 5050410
> View attachment 5050412


Where is this beauty located???


----------



## Iamminda

I found this rose in the most perfect color (to me at least).  The other roses in this bush are not the same color.  Trying to decide if I should cut it to enjoy it inside the house or just leave it in the yard.


----------



## Straight-Laced

A huge and fabulous butterfly flitting about this morning


----------



## Kevinaxx

Currently missing herme pierre, wish they were more available like laduree in ny (pales by a mile).


----------



## pukasonqo

Today at Malabar Beach


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Narnanz




----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s ski, moody Ichabod and minimalist dandelion


----------



## Sunshine mama

I don't  know her name but she is a great poser!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't  know her name but she is a great poser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062054


We used to have a heron at our lake that we called Harry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> We used to have a heron at our lake that we called Harry.


Oh so it's a heron?
Thank you for that info!
So from "hereon", I'll call her a heron.


----------



## BevS813

Out for a stroll today, wildflowers are blooming..


----------



## Narnanz

BevS813 said:


> Out for a stroll today, wildflowers are blooming..
> 
> View attachment 5063031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063030


Perfect poppies for our ANZAC Day commemorations. 
And I love cornflowers.


----------



## Cams

On my walk today so lots of lady bugs.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5064207


Cool!


----------



## Sharont2305

Nice walk today, and cheese


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Cams

Bike riding in vancouver so beautiful had to take a pic


----------



## BevS813

Sharont2305 said:


> Nice walk today, and cheese


Sounds like a perfect day to me....!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Out walking today


----------



## Sunshine mama

My jalapeño plant with more flowers and a growing small pepper !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5065540
> View attachment 5065542
> View attachment 5065543
> 
> Out walking today


Are those in your garden???
They're gorgeous!


----------



## haute okole

Pictures from my 37th Year High School Reunion in Bali.  My kids, my friends and the final celebration dinner.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Are those in your garden???
> They're gorgeous!


No, just parks around me


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Kevinaxx

^ church entirely made of bricks/clay.
	

		
			
		

		
	





(Old pics from last year).


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5067628
> 
> ^ church entirely made of bricks/clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067629
> 
> View attachment 5067630
> 
> (Old pics from last year).


That looks like my TV.


----------



## Cams

haute okole said:


> Pictures from my 37th Year High School Reunion in Bali.  My kids, my friends and the final celebration dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065793
> View attachment 5065795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065880


Beautiful I miss Bali.


----------



## Cams

Walking home today.Saw so much beauty had to take pics


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> That looks like my TV.


The interesting thing is I see tons of folks bringing in large TVs like that into Africa (Ethiopia, Malawi, etc). They’re huge on soccer and TV. Even the most out of the way, in the hole “bar” that is off the electricity grid will have a TV for soccer (football) with a generator of course to power.


----------



## Iamminda

Every day for nearly ten years, I have been staring at this “sun” decor outside my kitchen window when I am washing dishes etc.  This decor was already there when we moved into the house — I can see the left side of this patio post from my kitchen (can’t see the front).  Imagine my surprise today when I went to look at this decor from the front and saw that it was two-faced  — half sun and half moon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Every day for nearly ten years, I have been staring at this “sun” decor outside my kitchen window when I am washing dishes etc.  This decor was already there when we moved into the house — I can see the left side of this patio post from my kitchen (can’t see the front).  Imagine my surprise today when I went to look at this decor from the front and saw that it was two-faced  — half sun and half moon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068632


Lol! How long did it take for you to realize this since you moved in?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Lol! How long did it take for you to realize this since you moved in?



nearly ten years (kid you not).  #bemoreobservant


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> nearly ten years (kid you not).  #bemoreobservant


You  are sooo cute IM!!!


----------



## carterazo

BevS813 said:


> Out for a stroll today, wildflowers are blooming..
> 
> View attachment 5063031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063030



Such stunning color!


----------



## pukasonqo

Newtown


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Rouge H




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## whateve

pukasonqo said:


> Newtown


Very artistic photos! I especially love the first one.


----------



## haute okole

In honor of Disneyland reopening soon, pictures from Disney Headquarters just before the lockdown.  My girls with their BFF.


----------



## pukasonqo

whateve said:


> Very artistic photos! I especially love the first one.


Thank you!


----------



## Sharont2305

Today's walk


----------



## haute okole

In honor of Eli Broad, who just passed away in LA.  He was a great patron to artists, especially Jeffrey Koons.  Broad commissioned the Balloon Dog.  Here are other cool Koons works from The Broad museum.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5071324
> View attachment 5071325
> View attachment 5071327
> View attachment 5071328
> View attachment 5071329
> View attachment 5071330


Did you go to a Kusama exhibit?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you go to a Kusama exhibit?


I did! A friend took me and it was fun. They had disposable shoe gloves lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I did! A friend took me and it was fun. They had disposable shoe gloves lol


Luckyyyy!


----------



## pukasonqo

Solander Bay


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Still working from home


----------



## Sharont2305

Menai Bridge


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool shadow.


----------



## Kevinaxx

A little homesick today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> A little homesick today
> 
> View attachment 5075650
> View attachment 5075651
> View attachment 5075652
> View attachment 5075653


Beautuful!


----------



## Irishgal

Crazy cloud formation over the front pasture


----------



## Sunshine mama

Water matching the trees.


----------



## Irishgal

Last nights sunset


----------



## Sharont2305

Popped to get a takeaway


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## BevS813

Ichabod is a gorgeous kitty


----------



## pukasonqo

BevS813 said:


> Ichabod is a gorgeous kitty


Thank you, she can be a bit of a nutter but she is a sweetheart


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Water matching the trees.
> View attachment 5077092


Is this near your home SSSmama?


----------



## Addicted to bags

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod


Did she get sleepy from reading the book?  
She's too cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My Jumbo Double Amaryllis Dancing Queen have bloomed. I neglect this terribly and yet year after year it blooms.


----------



## tlamdang08

Addicted to bags said:


> My Jumbo Double Amaryllis Dancing Queen have bloomed. I neglect this terribly and yet year after year it blooms.
> 
> View attachment 5079909
> View attachment 5079910


Wow, I have been looking for the name of these flowers


----------



## pukasonqo

Addicted to bags said:


> Did she get sleepy from reading the book?
> She's too cute!


Ha,ha! She did and also gave it a top bite review!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Monday morning walk to the Ferry Building.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday morning walk to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 5081516
> View attachment 5081518


Streets of SF still so empty or did you get up extra early?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Streets of SF still so empty or did you get up extra early?


Hi ATB!  
It's crazy, isn't it? I didn't start my walk until 11:45am. I just looked on my phone and it shows I took the picture of the Saleforce building at 12:59pm! That is usually when the streets are crowded with office workers going to lunch. Things are picking up a little around Union Square with hotels opening and tourist returning, but a lot of people who work in the financial district are still working from home so it's still very empty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> It's crazy, isn't it? I didn't start my walk until 11:45am. I just looked on my phone and it shows I took the picture of the Saleforce building at 12:59pm! That is usually when the streets are crowded with office workers going to lunch. Things are picking up a little around Union Square with hotels opening and tourist returning, but a lot of people who work in the financial district are still working from home so it's still very empty.


Wow, that's bad. Everywhere else here in LA is full again including the the crappy traffic. Sad to see the streets of the Financial District still so empty. All those restaurants and small businesses that supported the office workers are probably done.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, that's bad. Everywhere else here in LA is full again including the the crappy traffic. Sad to see the streets of the Financial District still so empty. *All those restaurants and small businesses that supported the office workers are probably done. *


Sadly almost every week we're hearing about another restaurant shutting their doors. I was talking to someone recently and both restaurants we were talking about going to when things open again have permanently closed. I heard traffic on the highways......they keep telling me they're not called "highways" in CA. I think they're called freeways. . Anyway, I heard traffic is almost back to pre-pandemic levels, but I don't know where everyone is going.


----------



## redney

RuedeNesle said:


> Sadly almost every week we're hearing about another restaurant shutting their doors. I was talking to someone recently and both restaurants we were talking about going to when things open again have permanently closed. I heard traffic on the highways......they keep telling me they're not called "highways" in CA. I think they're called freeways. . Anyway, I heard traffic is almost back to pre-pandemic levels, but I don't know where everyone is going.


Restaurants all over in my neck of the woods are having a really hard time with staffing, and I'm really worried for them. We don't have chains where I live - it's all small business owners. I've heard employees don't want to work for restaurant pay, and instead are using their government stimulus checks. This, combined with 2nd homeowners (tons where I live) are putting their properties on the market to cash in on a super hot real estate market, is pushing out long term renters to more affordable places 40-60 minute commutes away. Why drive nearly an hour with high gas prices to work in a restaurant where there are many options much closer to home? It's very concerning.


----------



## RuedeNesle

redney said:


> Restaurants all over in my neck of the woods are having a really hard time with staffing, and I'm really worried for them. We don't have chains where I live - it's all small business owners. I've heard employees don't want to work for restaurant pay, and instead are using their government stimulus checks. This, combined with 2nd homeowners (tons where I live) are putting their properties on the market to cash in on a super hot real estate market, is pushing out long term renters to more affordable places 40-60 minute commutes away. Why drive nearly an hour with high gas prices to work in a restaurant where there are many options much closer to home? It's very concerning.


I truly hurt for the small business owners. A lot of them have been through so much before covid and managed to survive. Some took equity loans or used their savings to make it through the lean times. But this is not something they can easily fix or fix at all. I read an article about the problems hiring employees in the Bay Area.  Restaurant owner can't afford to pay what people need to live on because rent is so high here. The owner they interviewed said it's not a shortage, it's a drought.


----------



## pukasonqo

I have become the dandelion official photographer


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday morning walk to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 5081516
> View attachment 5081518


I love your pictures! They remind me of when I lived there.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Sadly almost every week we're hearing about another restaurant shutting their doors. I was talking to someone recently and both restaurants we were talking about going to when things open again have permanently closed. I heard traffic on the highways......they keep telling me they're not called "highways" in CA. I think they're called freeways. . Anyway, I heard traffic is almost back to pre-pandemic levels, but I don't know where everyone is going.


Traffic was terrible in our more sparsely populated area today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I love your pictures! They remind me of when I lived there.


Hi WE!  
It's still a beautiful city, it's just sad how lonely it's looking these days. Several places are still boarded, some commissioned artists to make them look lively and beautiful, but behind that beauty is the ugly fact businesses are suffering. (Did that sound as dramatic to you as it did to me?  ) I have enjoyed looking at some of the artwork, but I will also be happy when business resumes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cactus flowers!!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi WE!
> It's still a beautiful city, it's just sad how lonely it's looking these days. Several places are still boarded, some commissioned artists to make them look lively and beautiful, but behind that beauty is the ugly fact businesses are suffering. (Did that sound as dramatic to you as it did to me?  ) I have enjoyed looking at some of the artwork, but I will also be happy when business resumes.
> View attachment 5082483
> View attachment 5082484


I've never seen the Hotel Zeppelin but I remember the Drake! It's so sad. The other day DH and I were talking about eating lunch in the garden court of the Palace Hotel. I always felt like a princess in there and also in the Mark Hopkins.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday was my first time in Westfield since February, 2020. I shopped in Bath and Body Works, and Sephora. Shopped from the door of Sephora. The SA had someone get what I needed and she checked me out at the door. I was allowed to go inside but I was only getting "beauty on the fly" bags so it was easier for me to stay by the door.  You can see in the second picture all the tables are gone from one area of the lower level food court. There are a few tables near the escalators but not many.  Pictures taken around 12:50pm and the mall is pretty quiet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melted marshmallows in the sky.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Melted marshmallows in the sky.
> View attachment 5084358


Beautiful sky! And the red light is a perfect accent to have red, white and blue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful sky! And the red light is a perfect accent to have red, white and blue!


Yeah! I didn't even think about that!  And of course you would notice the RED light!
When you get stopped by the red light,  do you think "wow! That light is gorgeous???"


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! I didn't even think about that!  And of course you would notice the RED light!
> When you get stopped by the red light,  do you think "wow! That light is gorgeous???"


 At most corners in SF the walk light comes on before the waiting traffic gets the green light. It's so cool when all the lights in every direction are bold red.  (Of course when I'm driving I love to see green lights for my direction.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Earlier this afternoon in Union Square. Tour buses and walking tours are back as well as artists selling their art pieces. "Emperor Norton" is back doing his walking tour. The second picture is a shout out to @Sunshine mama  I put my shoe in the picture.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier this afternoon in Union Square. Tour buses and walking tours are back as well as artists selling their art pieces. "Emperor Norton" is back doing his walking tour. The second picture is a shout out to @Sunshine mama  I put my shoe in the picture.
> View attachment 5084593
> View attachment 5084594


Love the shoe! There used to be a guy who had a Dashiell Hammett tour.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Love the shoe! There used to be a guy who had a Dashiell Hammett tour.


 Thanks WE! The Dashiell Hammett tour sounds like it would be fun. I'll have to Google it. Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

That's


RuedeNesle said:


> The second picture is a shout out to @Sunshine mama  I put my shoe in the picture.
> View attachment 5084593
> View attachment 5084594


Thank you RN! And here's mine.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Jack Frost


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

The name of these beauties escapes me at the moment but I bought them yesterday and I will pot them today. They're supposed to bloom all summer long and well into the fall and their leaves are supposed to turn orange and red in the fall.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's
> 
> Thank you RN! And here's mine.
> View attachment 5084794


Thanks SM for not leaving me hanging!   
I bought a pair of shoes almost that color (I think the trim and shoe strings are green) in February when I finally used my gift card from Christmas. I know this sounds crazy but I'm not ready to wear them outside yet. They're so clean and new, it's like I'm waiting for a special walk.   Maybe it's time now that Union Square is lively again and I'm going inside Macy's and Westfield.


----------



## leechiyong

Went to see elephant seas this past weekend:




I also saw a squirrel aspiring to reach elephant size:


It was very well-fed.


----------



## BevS813

Hehe look at that little chubby thing..


----------



## BevS813

Photos from the other day...more flowers have bloomed as of lately


----------



## BevS813

Couple more


----------



## pukasonqo

Lucky shot from yesterday and yes, another dandelion


----------



## Cams

On my walk today


----------



## Iamminda

My Mom received these recently.


----------



## BevS813

^ Gorgeous roses!


----------



## Addicted to bags

First Epiphyllum bloom on Saturday


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My Mom received these recently.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088832


Such a beautiful bouquet!
I've never seen these mix of colors together before.  They're gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> First Epiphyllum bloom on Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5088942


Is this from your garden? It's amazing!!!


----------



## Cams

Kayaking on the weekend


----------



## makeupbyomar

One of several crew gifts... A Good Witch cookie from one of our main cast and exec. producer... I ate the other one. 




And currently shooting this show...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Monday morning rainbow


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> Lucky shot from yesterday and yes, another dandelion


That first photo !!!  
LOVE lucky shots, catching moments


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Monday morning rainbow
> 
> View attachment 5092048
> View attachment 5092047


WOWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Kayaking on the weekend


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was mesmerized by all the wild flowers in the field!!!


----------



## Cams

Straight-Laced said:


> Monday morning rainbow
> 
> View attachment 5092048
> View attachment 5092047


Love it


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> I was mesmerized by all the wild flowers in the field!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092954
> View attachment 5092955
> View attachment 5092956
> View attachment 5092957
> View attachment 5092958
> View attachment 5092959
> View attachment 5092960
> View attachment 5092961
> View attachment 5092962
> View attachment 5092963
> View attachment 5092964


So peaceful


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I was mesmerized by all the wild flowers in the field!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092954
> View attachment 5092955
> View attachment 5092956
> View attachment 5092957
> View attachment 5092958
> View attachment 5092959
> View attachment 5092960
> View attachment 5092961
> View attachment 5092962
> View attachment 5092963
> View attachment 5092964
> View attachment 5093005


You're so lucky to have so much green around you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> So peaceful


It really is. Your kayaking adventure looks beautiful!


Addicted to bags said:


> You're so lucky to have so much green around you!


Thank you.  You just made me realize that I am really lucky to have it around me!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> It really is. Your kayaking adventure looks beautiful!
> 
> Thank you.  You just made me realize that I am really lucky to have it around me!


You totally are. We are in the 4th year of another drought. Sigh


----------



## Sunshine mama

I dared not go. Too many unwanted critters.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning's long walk. Pointing the way to Japan Center.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning's long walk. Pointing the way to Japan Center.
> View attachment 5094533


Love this view with the shiew!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this view with the shiew!!!


 Thank yiew!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank yiew!


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## Cams

Foe the art lovers a little VanGogh


----------



## Rouge H

Shoe shopping?


----------



## Iamminda

On the road today .  I don’t know why I always like seeing these signs when traveling — I find them comforting for some reason even though we rarely ever stop at these fruit stands .  The last picture was just something random I saw.


----------



## Ludmilla

Straight-Laced said:


> Monday morning rainbow
> 
> View attachment 5092048
> View attachment 5092047


These are pretty amazing pics. Esp. The second one with the two birds. 


Sunshine mama said:


> I was mesmerized by all the wild flowers in the field!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092954
> View attachment 5092955
> View attachment 5092956
> View attachment 5092957
> View attachment 5092958
> View attachment 5092959
> View attachment 5092960
> View attachment 5092961
> View attachment 5092962
> View attachment 5092963
> View attachment 5092964
> View attachment 5093005


Such pretty flowers. The orange-red ones are considered as garden flowers in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> These are pretty amazing pics. Esp. The second one with the two birds.
> 
> Such pretty flowers. The orange-red ones are considered as garden flowers in my neck of the woods.


They are!
The orange and yellow flowers were everywhere!!!

I have these in my garden and I think they are very similar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finished another shawl.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> On the road today .  I don’t know why I always like seeing these signs when traveling — I find them comforting for some reason even though we rarely ever stop at these fruit stands .  The last picture was just something random I saw.


Hi Minda!
I hope you had/are having safe and fun travels! I'm the same way. I loved driving with my family when I was a kid. We drove through rural Illinois. I love the signs along the way and wanted to stop a lot of times but that was before the super highways (think old Route 66) and my father was anxious to get to our destination. (For more reasons than one.) When my DH and I started our driving trips we always made time to investigate any sign that caught our interest.  I have a lot of great memories because of that, but, (you know me!), the one I remember most is the stop where we got the best hamburgers I've ever tasted in a small gift shop in Arizona!   I don't remember where it was but it's been the standard for great "side of the road" burgers for years!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Finished another shawl.
> View attachment 5096933


Hi Ludmilla!
It's beautiful!   Great job!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Finished another shawl.
> View attachment 5096933


Beautiful! How long does it take to make something like this? Does it hurt your hands?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I hope you had/are having safe and fun travels! I'm the same way. I loved driving with my family when I was a kid. We drove through rural Illinois. I love the signs along the way and wanted to stop a lot of times but that was before the super highways (think old Route 66) and my father was anxious to get to our destination. (For more reasons than one.) When my DH and I started our driving trips we always made time to investigate any sign that caught our interest.  I have a lot of great memories because of that, but, (you know me!), the one I remember most is the stop where we got the best hamburgers I've ever tasted in a small gift shop in Arizona!   I don't remember where it was but it's been the standard for great "side of the road" burgers for years!


Your post sounds like a nostalgic movie!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> On the road today .  I don’t know why I always like seeing these signs when traveling — I find them comforting for some reason even though we rarely ever stop at these fruit stands .  The last picture was just something random I saw.


I'm so glad we are able to be on the road again. Hope you have a wonderful adventure wherever you go!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Your post sounds like a nostalgic movie!!


Hi SM! 
Thanks!  We looked forward to long drives. Now our long drive is with the grandkids from Oakland to Vegas, and I have to say....I owe my mother and father a lot of apologies!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I hope you had/are having safe and fun travels! I'm the same way. I loved driving with my family when I was a kid. We drove through rural Illinois. I love the signs along the way and wanted to stop a lot of times but that was before the super highways (think old Route 66) and my father was anxious to get to our destination. (For more reasons than one.) When my DH and I started our driving trips we always made time to investigate any sign that caught our interest.  I have a lot of great memories because of that, but, (you know me!), the one I remember most is the stop where we got the best hamburgers I've ever tasted in a small gift shop in Arizona!   I don't remember where it was but it's been the standard for great "side of the road" burgers for years!






Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so glad we are able to be on the road again. Hope you have a wonderful adventure wherever you go!!!



Thanks sweet ladies .  We were just making a small delivery (literally just dropped off, used the bathroom and went home).  At least we got out of the house and it counts as “getting out of town” .


----------



## Narnanz

In honor of @Sunshine mama ...my day begins.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> In honor of @Sunshine mama ...my day begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097234



Nice shoe shot!!!
The area looks quite quiet though.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice shoe shot!!!
> The area looks quite quiet though.



Might start including my walking stick on some of my shots


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Ludmilla!
> It's beautiful!   Great job!


Thank you!


Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! How long does it take to make something like this? Does it hurt your hands?


Thank you!
Hehe. It is hard to tell how long it takes to make a schawl like that, because normally I make several projects at the same time. This one is made from thick wool with almost no pattern. If I stick to it during vacation it would take me a week or so.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! How long does it take to make something like this? Does it hurt your hands?


I just realised that I did not answer all your questions. Regarding my hands I did manage to get a typewriters cramp (although I should call it knitters cramp ) in the past. It is worse for my shoulders though.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Cams

Today on my walk


----------



## tlamdang08

Feel like I own this restroom  . So clean, so empty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlamdang08 said:


> Feel like I own this restroom  . So clean, so empty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098793



Probably the best restroom I have ever seen — wish they are all like that .


----------



## Straight-Laced

A winter swimmer in the twilight with a UFO (probably an albatross)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Same view, niew shiew.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Same view, niew shiew.
> View attachment 5101890


I love your niew shiew, I really diew!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your niew shiew, I really diew!


Thank yiew RiewdeNesle!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shooting a scene for a cop show inside the Immersive Van Gogh Exhibit Toronto.


----------



## Rouge H

Local Hotel


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> Local Hotel
> View attachment 5102307


Beautiful!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Bronte Beach


----------



## BevS813

Garden pics


----------



## BevS813

More


----------



## BevS813

Last one


----------



## RuedeNesle

A sign in the window of a closed Uniqlo store. Powell Street, SF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> A sign in the window of a closed Uniqlo store. Powell Street, SF.
> View attachment 5103014


I love that you posted this, but the message is sad.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@BevS813 your flowers are just so beautiful!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love that you posted this, but the message is sad.


I look at it as a reminder that we're all in this together. Covid spared no one. Everyone went through something either physically or emotionally.


----------



## Cams

BevS813 said:


> View attachment 5102914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one


So beautiful love the colors


----------



## Cams

Today on my walk


----------



## leechiyong

Was informed I was trespassing during my latest hike through the preserve:


I apologized and made a swift exit.


----------



## Cams

The view this morning from our balcony


----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s sunrise


----------



## Cams

Today walking to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Was informed I was trespassing during my latest hike through the preserve:
> View attachment 5103272
> 
> I apologized and made a swift exit.


Were you scared?


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Were you scared?


Not enough to not get a picture first, but my heart sure was pounding after.


----------



## Sharont2305

Beach walk


----------



## pukasonqo

North Head National Park, still recovering from bush fires


----------



## Iamminda

It’s unusual for me to see some green lemons on my tree (or maybe I don’t go out to the yard often enough ).


----------



## tlamdang08

Looks who has a fresh shower and a full service of blow dry


----------



## Straight-Laced

Passing shot of this lineup just after sundown a few days ago - the last of the sun in the Western sky, planet Venus and the Waxing Crescent Moon (had to look up the Moon phase information  )


----------



## Addicted to bags

A little hiking along the coast on the weekend. I love beach rocks.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> A little hiking along the coast on the weekend. I love beach rocks.
> 
> View attachment 5111017
> View attachment 5111018
> View attachment 5111019
> View attachment 5111020
> View attachment 5111021
> View attachment 5111022


Beautiful! And if I know you, a "little" hiking by your definition is a "lot" of hiking by mine!   I hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## BevS813

Addicted to bags said:


> A little hiking along the coast on the weekend. I love beach rocks.
> 
> View attachment 5111017
> View attachment 5111018
> View attachment 5111019
> View attachment 5111020
> View attachment 5111021
> View attachment 5111022


Beautiful location!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It’s unusual for me to see some green lemons on my tree (or maybe I don’t go out to the yard often enough ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108741


Wow they're soooo amazingly beautiful!!!
Who needs lemonade! I would rather have a lemon tree.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> A little hiking along the coast on the weekend. I love beach rocks.
> 
> View attachment 5111017
> View attachment 5111018
> View attachment 5111019
> View attachment 5111020
> View attachment 5111021
> View attachment 5111022


Soooo sssssserene and peaceful!
What a lucky person you are to be able to hike here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Looks who has a fresh shower and a full service of blow dry
> View attachment 5108763


Beautiful! 
Looks just like me after my shower.


----------



## Sunshine mama

After seeing all the pics here today,  this is all I have.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> After seeing all the pics here today,  this is all I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111286
> View attachment 5111287


What do you mean this is all you have? Pink roses tinged with a little yellow is sooooooo YOU!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! And if I know you, a "little" hiking by your definition is a "lot" of hiking by mine!   I hope you enjoyed your day!


You are so right!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What do you mean this is all you have? Pink roses tinged with a little yellow is sooooooo YOU!


Awwww, shucks, thank you.  I do love these!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> What do you mean this is all you have? Pink roses tinged with a little yellow is sooooooo YOU!



Indeed so SSSM .  I think this type of roses is called By the Pool Roses .


----------



## Rouge H

-just finished my Butterfly house


----------



## BevS813

Sunshine mama said:


> After seeing all the pics here today,  this is all I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111286
> View attachment 5111287




Lovely color


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Indeed so SSSM .  I think this type of roses is called By the Pool Roses .


Ohhhh! So that's what it's called!!!
Well, here's my By The Pool roses and By The Pool kettle together.
I especially like the sparkly jelly jar(free ) holding a single stem of rose.


----------



## Rouge H

*Blooms from my garden

*


----------



## Sharont2305

Today's walk on Mars lol


----------



## Cams

Today zip lining


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cams said:


> Today zip lining


Ooh how fun!! Have a great time!


----------



## Cams

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh how fun!! Have a great time!


Thank you 
.


----------



## Irishgal

leechiyong said:


> Not enough to not get a picture first, but my heart sure was pounding after.


Good photo! If I knew the general location I could give you a definitive identification. Amateur Herp geek here. Lol


----------



## Irishgal

5:15 am on the farm. The dachshunds love to get out early and track all the wildlife that passed through during the night


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> A little hiking along the coast on the weekend. I love beach rocks.
> 
> View attachment 5111017
> View attachment 5111018
> View attachment 5111019
> View attachment 5111020
> View attachment 5111021
> View attachment 5111022


I can add some stones, too!


----------



## pukasonqo

Tonight


----------



## Addicted to bags

pukasonqo said:


> Tonight


Spooky looking


----------



## whateve

Irishgal said:


> Good photo! If I knew the general location I could give you a definitive identification. Amateur Herp geek here. Lol


Just curious, can you ID this one? I already know. He's my baby.


----------



## Irishgal

whateve said:


> Just curious, can you ID this one? I already know. He's my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119599


A lovely and fairly young desert tortoise. I would estimate age around 21-24. He’s quite smart looking and likely to live easily to 100. ❤️


----------



## whateve

Irishgal said:


> A lovely and fairly young desert tortoise. I would estimate age around 21-24. He’s quite smart looking and likely to live easily to 100. ❤


Wow, you got his age dead on! How did you do that? He is 22. He is a sulcata; a little hard to see his spurs and guess size in this picture. He is over 100 pounds. Thanks for the compliment on his looks. I love having him around.


----------



## Irishgal

whateve said:


> Wow, you got his age dead on! How did you do that? He is 22. He is a sulcata; a little hard to see his spurs and guess size in this picture. He is over 100 pounds. Thanks for the compliment on his looks. I love having him around.


Well, I could sort of tell his size by looking at the fence and wall next to him, and could tell he was big aka full grown which would mean he was at least 20. And although counting rings isn’t even close to an exact science because growth spurts are influenced by so many things I was able to see around 23-24 rings I thought.
I think the sulcata is legal to own in California, my home state, while desert tortoises aren’t. I’ve had desert tortoises for decades. ❤️


----------



## whateve

Irishgal said:


> Well, I could sort of tell his size by looking at the fence and wall next to him, and could tell he was big aka full grown which would mean he was at least 20. And although counting rings isn’t even close to an exact science because growth spurts are influenced by so many things I was able to see around 23-24 rings I thought.
> I think the sulcata is legal to own in California, my home state, while desert tortoises aren’t. I’ve had desert tortoises for decades. ❤


I'm in California too. I believe it is legal to own desert tortoises but not legal to sell them. If they have already been taken out of the wild they don't want you to put them back because they might bring new diseases to the indigenous population. I bought Charlie at a pet store in California 22 years ago when he was a hatchling. I don't know if he is done growing or just slowing down. There are some varieties of sulcatas that get bigger than he does. They are legal everywhere in the US, I think. So are aldabras, which are even bigger.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Wow, you got his age dead on! How did you do that? He is 22. He is a sulcata; a little hard to see his spurs and guess size in this picture. He is over 100 pounds. Thanks for the compliment on his looks. I love having him around.


He's over a 100 lbs?!?!? Wow, it doesn't look like he weighs that much. He's cutie. One of my neighbors has a tortoise too.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> He's over a 100 lbs?!?!? Wow, it doesn't look like he weighs that much. He's cutie. One of my neighbors has a tortoise too.


Thanks! He was really tiny when we got him. Here is a baby picture of him in a Playmobil castle.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 His carapace (shell) is about 2 feet x 18 inches. With his head, legs and tail, he is about 3 feet long but very compact and heavy. If he doesn't want to move, he is like a boulder.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Thanks! He was really tiny when we got him. Here is a baby picture of him in a Playmobil castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121438
> 
> His carapace (shell) is about 2 feet x 18 inches. With his head, legs and tail, he is about 3 feet long but very compact and heavy. If he doesn't want to move, he is like a boulder.


Ah he was cute as a baby... I bet he's like a heavy boulder when he doesn't want to move. How did you figure out his weight? Did you entice him onto a scale?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Ah he was cute as a baby... I bet he's like a heavy boulder when he doesn't want to move. How did you figure out his weight? Did you entice him onto a scale?


Thanks! No, I tried to get him on a scale but he was uncooperative. Someone on a forum that specializes in tortoises guessed at his weight based on his size.


----------



## Dextersmom

I came across this gorgeous Jacaranda tree on my walk today.  I was so mesmerized by its beauty that I tripped on the sidewalk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Ah he was cute as a baby... I bet he's like a heavy boulder when he doesn't want to move. How did you figure out his weight? Did you entice him onto a scale?


No one can entice me onto a scale!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I came across this gorgeous Jacaranda tree on my walk today.  I was so mesmerized by its beauty that I tripped on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5122133


Wow that is amazing!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> No one can entice me onto a scale!


When my kids raised pigs for 4-H, it took a team of people to entice the pigs to get on the scale.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> When my kids raised pigs for 4-H, it took a team of people to entice the pigs to get on the scale.


Lol! Just got compared to some pigs who didn't want to go on a scale!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Lol! Just got compared to some pigs who didn't want to go on a scale!


Oops! That wasn't my intention! I don't want to go on a scale either!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Oops! That wasn't my intention! I don't want to go on a scale either!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I came across this gorgeous Jacaranda tree on my walk today.  I was so mesmerized by its beauty that I tripped on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5122133



Such a beautiful tree .  Hope you are ok after tripping .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful tree .  Hope you are ok after tripping .


I am fine, thank you sweet IM.    Just clumsy.


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## Clearblueskies

Christmas cactus cutting is having a pink moment


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday


----------



## tlamdang08

Alone 
	

		
			
		

		
	



San Francisco and Oakland bridge


----------



## Iamminda

Several times a day for the last couple of months, this little bird keeps flying into our window for some reasons .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5124647





tlamdang08 said:


> Alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124758
> 
> San Francisco and Oakland bridge
> View attachment 5124761


Wow. So beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Several times a day for the last couple of months, this little bird keeps flying into our window for some reasons .


Omg! I used to have a bird do that too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda I found some pictures of the bird that kept coming after its own reflection.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda I found some pictures of the bird that kept coming after its own reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125115
> View attachment 5125116



Great photos


----------



## pukasonqo

Dextersmom said:


> I came across this gorgeous Jacaranda tree on my walk today.  I was so mesmerized by its beauty that I tripped on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5122133


 Love jacarandas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Great photos


Thank you.  I was so surprised and couldn't get the pictures fast enough.
It was probably coming after its own reflection.  Such a narcissist!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was comparing the photos of right after the rain and a few days after.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I was comparing the photos of right after the rain and a few days after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126963
> View attachment 5126964


Wow! What a difference!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Wow! What a difference!


I know I was disappointed.  I really like the sound of rushing water.


----------



## Cams

Dextersmom said:


> I came across this gorgeous Jacaranda tree on my walk today.  I was so mesmerized by its beauty that I tripped on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5122133


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

tlamdang08 said:


> Alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124758
> 
> San Francisco and Oakland bridge
> View attachment 5124761


Love the blue skies


----------



## Cams

Whistler on my break


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## Irishgal

Happy Independence Day to those in the US.


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## Cams

On my walk this morning


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5130195


Love it .❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

This yellow rose blooming in my front yard.


----------



## bellecate

North Thompson River, Canada.


----------



## Sharont2305

Went strawberry picking


----------



## Rouge H

My Garden ❤️


----------



## bellecate

While out yesterday.


----------



## BevS813

Currently in Florida..sunset from the backyard of our rental and lots of seashells we picked up at a beach


----------



## BevS813

Baby owls we encountered in the neighborhood we are currently staying in


----------



## chowlover2

BevS813 said:


> Baby owls we encountered in the neighborhood we are currently staying in
> 
> View attachment 5138385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138386
> 
> They are the cutest baby owls!


----------



## whateve

BevS813 said:


> Baby owls we encountered in the neighborhood we are currently staying in
> 
> View attachment 5138385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138387


They are adorable!


----------



## haute okole

Visiting my old school at Oxford while picking up my daughter from her school.   Studied 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
Public International law in 1990 Magdalen College and there is something so comforting that the school looks the same.  I am the girl in the orange shirt losing alllll my cool in 1990.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## Sunshine mama

haute okole said:


> Visiting my old school at Oxford while picking up my daughter from her school.   Studied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141017
> View attachment 5141018
> View attachment 5141019
> View attachment 5141020
> View attachment 5141021
> View attachment 5141022
> View attachment 5141023
> View attachment 5141024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public International law in 1990 Magdalen College and there is something so comforting that the school looks the same.  I am the girl in the orange shirt losing alllll my cool in 1990.


I would lose my cool too!!!
And that's a really amazing campus!!! Harvard pales in comparison doesn't it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Several times a day for the last couple of months, this little bird keeps flying into our window for some reasons .





Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! I used to have a bird do that too!


Looking for 1. food 2. a mate 3. Reflection counts as a mate


----------



## Sunshine mama

A tiny visitor on my pepper plant! I think it wants to sell insurance!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> A tiny visitor on my pepper plant! I think it wants to sell insurance!
> View attachment 5142822


I think you should buy from him. He's obviously a dedicated salesgekko


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I think you should buy from him. He's obviously a dedicated salesgekko


I think they sent the wrong guy.  I can't understand him.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I think they sent the wrong guy.  I can't understand him.


...and he looks bigger on TV


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I think they sent the wrong guy.  I can't understand him.


Maybe he's whispering. Put your head closer to him


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Maybe he's whispering. Put your head closer to him


Hahaha
No. Thank. You!
He may get scared.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> ...and he looks bigger on TV


Yeah! I was expecting someone more like this guy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> ...and he looks bigger on TV





Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! I was expecting someone more like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143137


You've all heard how being on tv adds LB's, happens for a gecko too! Cut the little guy some slack


----------



## bellecate

Morning walk.  The haze in the background is smoke. Forest fires everywhere in British Columbia.


----------



## HauteMama

I don't have the beautiful views others have on their morning walks, but sometimes there are friends along the way:


----------



## bellecate

Red sunset tonight caused by all the smoke from so many forest fires.


----------



## cheremushki

bellecate said:


> Red sunset tonight caused by all the smoke from so many forest fires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146353



We're in the same Province.  Hope you are safe.  Sending my thoughts....


----------



## Sharont2305

Lavender from my garden


----------



## tlamdang08

Zion park


----------



## tlamdang08

Bryce canyon


----------



## whateve

tlamdang08 said:


> Zion park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148324
> 
> View attachment 5148325
> 
> View attachment 5148326
> 
> View attachment 5148327
> 
> View attachment 5148328
> 
> View attachment 5148330
> 
> View attachment 5148332
> 
> View attachment 5148333
> 
> View attachment 5148334
> 
> View attachment 5148336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148335


That little guy sure is fat! People must be feeding the squirrels there.


----------



## Irishgal

Juvenile North American racer  (_Coluber constrictor) _hanging out in a tree- I spotted him as I walked by at daybreak with my dogs on the trail in the woods at my house. Beneficial snake, eats small vermin.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The tiny visitor came back! Can you find him among the leaves and the peppers?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> The tiny visitor came back! Can you find him among the leaves and the peppers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149564


took me awhile to find him!


----------



## pukasonqo

Another 4 weeks of lockdown in Sydney


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5149767
> View attachment 5149768
> View attachment 5149769
> View attachment 5149770


That looks so much like the monarch butterflies we get here! I thought they were only in North America.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> That looks so much like the monarch butterflies we get here! I thought they were only in North America.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5149767
> View attachment 5149768
> View attachment 5149769
> View attachment 5149770


I found this. I don't know what kind,  but it's pretty.


----------



## BevS813

pukasonqo said:


> Another 4 weeks of lockdown in Sydney




Sorry to hear about the lockdown.....it's getting bad everywhere, too


----------



## bellecate

Smoky hot days drive ending in a relaxing swim.


----------



## Cams

tlamdang08 said:


> Zion park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148324
> 
> View attachment 5148325
> 
> View attachment 5148326
> 
> View attachment 5148327
> 
> View attachment 5148328
> 
> View attachment 5148330
> 
> View attachment 5148332
> 
> View attachment 5148333
> 
> View attachment 5148334
> 
> View attachment 5148336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148335


This is beautiful.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Cams

My all building was blocked today they filming super girl right below us lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Walking


----------



## Dextersmom

Perfect day for a walk on the beach.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Currant tomatoes in our garden!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Closet_Fashion said:


> Currant tomatoes in our garden!
> 
> View attachment 5155810


Oh my!!! Totally jealous!!


----------



## Cams

Exploring again the town where the move first blood by silvestre Stallone  Rambo was filmed


----------



## Sunshine mama

My tiny visitor again.


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> My tiny visitor again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157702
> View attachment 5157701


Wow that’s beautiful.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lockdown blues


----------



## bellecate

Cams said:


> Exploring again the town where the move first blood by silvestre Stallone  Rambo was filmed


Love Hope.


----------



## Irishgal

View from the pool. Country living at its best lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ii


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## pukasonqo

We are entering week 8 of lockdown in Sydney and we are restricted to a 5 kms radius from home…


----------



## Bagventures

Sunday afternoon in the city


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> The tiny visitor came back! Can you find him among the leaves and the peppers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149564


Where's Waldo the Gekko?    
Does he eat the peppers? Why does he like hanging out in you pepper plant?


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> That looks so much like the monarch butterflies we get here! I thought they were only in North America.











						Monarch Butterfly
					

Share this...FacebookTwitterLinkedinemail




					www.rainforest-alliance.org
				



and at my house


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Where's Waldo the Gekko?
> Does he eat the peppers? Why does he like hanging out in you pepper plant?


I think he likes to hang out cuz he can feast on the pests on the plants! Ever since he started hanging out,  there are less holes on the leaves.  He doesn't eat the peppers though cuz I think he's a meat eater.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Wow that’s beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I think he likes to hang out cuz he can feast on the pests on the plants! Ever since he started hanging out,  there are less holes on the leaves.  He doesn't eat the peppers though cuz I think he's a meat eater.


I need him at my house except he might accidentally eat my baby Monarch Caterpillars


----------



## pukasonqo

Daffodils


----------



## Cams

pukasonqo said:


> Daffodils


Love fresh flowers .


----------



## Cams

I don’t know if this normal but the sun was so red not a sunset a sunrise


----------



## pukasonqo

Cams said:


> Love fresh flowers .


We are on lockdown and the daffodils were a lovely surprise from our fruit and veg delivery service, they have certainly brighten my days!


----------



## whateve

Cams said:


> I don’t know if this normal but the sun was so red not a sunset a sunrise


Red sky in morning, sailors take warning. It could mean a storm is on the way.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tiny visitors are taking over!!!


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## Moxisox

These three are so interesting to watch each night from our living room windows. They come to our backyard at the exact same time each night like clockwork. I had no idea they ate bird seed until they started getting into the seed we put out for the birds and chipmunks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Moxisox said:


> These three are so interesting to watch each night from our living room windows. They come to our backyard at the exact same time each night like clockwork. I had no idea they ate bird seed until they started getting into the seed we put out for the birds and chipmunks.
> View attachment 5169794


Aww! I love foxes.


----------



## Cams

whateve said:


> Red sky in morning, sailors take warning. It could mean a storm is on the way.


Really lol. I hope not lol.


----------



## Cams

Moxisox said:


> These three are so interesting to watch each night from our living room windows. They come to our backyard at the exact same time each night like clockwork. I had no idea they ate bird seed until they started getting into the seed we put out for the birds and chipmunks.
> View attachment 5169794


If I may ask what animal is that?? Excuse my ignorance. Wild dogs??


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> Tiny visitors are taking over!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169409


Lovely visitors .


----------



## Moxisox

Cams said:


> If I may ask what animal is that?? Excuse my ignorance. Wild dogs??


Red Fox


----------



## Moxisox

Ludmilla said:


> Aww! I love foxes.


We really enjoy watching them interact with each other. Especially when they roll around and play fight. They use their hind legs, and it’s pretty entertaining.


----------



## Ludmilla

Moxisox said:


> We really enjoy watching them interact with each other. Especially when they roll around and play fight. They use their hind legs, and it’s pretty entertaining.


Totally believe it! I would watch them, too.


----------



## pukasonqo

Watching the day go by


----------



## Iamminda

I thought these bell peppers look so pretty


----------



## pukasonqo

Lockdown has made me into a dandelion photographer


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found one flower in my bush. I didn't even known that it was a flowering bush!


----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s moon and Ichabod


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Before and after


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174829
> View attachment 5174830


Are they spicy peppers?


----------



## pukasonqo

Still stuck at home…miss hunting for beach glass!


----------



## Norm.Core

Antique store find.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Are they spicy peppers?


They are! I forgot the name, but they are very deceptive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

le_junkie said:


> Antique store find.
> 
> View attachment 5175020


I want to make this! soooo cool


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> They are! I forgot the name, but they are very deceptive.


Let's ask your Gekko


----------



## Norm.Core

Sunshine mama said:


> I want to make this! soooo cool



I worked out that there is wire under the paper bits that makes the tree. So you can just shape the wire/your tree the way you want it first and then wrap with paper accordingly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

le_junkie said:


> I worked out that there is wire under the paper bits that makes the tree. So you can just shape the wire/your tree the way you want it first and then wrap with paper accordingly.


Thank you for that info!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Let's ask your Gekko


Oh my gosh!  
I forgot to ask him!!


----------



## roundandround

Rennes, France




St. Malo


Mont Saint Michele


----------



## pukasonqo

Partner’s baking results


----------



## Ludmilla

Lunch.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> Lunch.
> View attachment 5178338


Zucchini or eggplant?


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Zucchini or eggplant?


Zucchini.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Such cool clouds!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Day at the office…


----------



## SARM4800

Rockport , TX beach


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## pukasonqo

This morning


----------



## Rouge H

Birds having quite the meal…my Sunflowers


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## pukasonqo

Morning with Ichabod and blueberry pancakes


----------



## Iamminda

While waiting in line for a to-go order, I looked up .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> While waiting in line for a to-go order, I looked up .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191339


What a pretty surprise! I love it!


----------



## SARM4800




----------



## pukasonqo

Today, still on lockdown


----------



## bellecate

Morning walk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I don't feel so bad collecting handbags.
Apparently,  some people collect dust! There's even a starter kit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't feel so bad collecting handbags.
> Apparently,  some people collect dust! There's even a starter kit!
> View attachment 5202771


 Hmmm, I wonder if I can sell my dust bunnies on ebay?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if I can sell my dust bunnies on ebay?


Please let me know how much you got for yours.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Please let me know how much you got for yours.


I got my feelings hurt! Sadly there's not a market for dust bunnies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I got my feelings hurt! Sadly there's not a market for dust bunnies.


Can't believe this!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5204820


----------



## bellecate

Yesterday’s meanders.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I got my feelings hurt! Sadly there's not a market for dust bunnies.


What?!? I'm shocked. Maybe you didn't market them right?  
Or photograph them in their best light? Ask SSSSmmm to do it. She could sell anything with her photos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This made me laugh at the dentist's office.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Do you know where the word mozzarella  came from???


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What?!? I'm shocked. Maybe you didn't market them right?
> Or photograph them in their best light? Ask SSSSmmm to do it. She could sell anything with her photos!


Thank you AtBs!!!
Maybe I'll market it as a cute D-bunny.


----------



## SARM4800

Port Aransas, TX


----------



## Narnanz

SARM4800 said:


> Port Aransas, TX
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206310


thats the sort of view I want when drinking cocktails.


----------



## bellecate

Kikomun Provincial Park BC


----------



## Ludmilla

SARM4800 said:


> Port Aransas, TX
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206310





Narnanz said:


> thats the sort of view I want when drinking cocktails.


+1


----------



## pukasonqo

Home


----------



## grismouette

oahu, hawaii


----------



## Sferics




----------



## pukasonqo

The last of the tulips


----------



## SARM4800

baby opossum


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I guess someone made the call.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> I guess someone made the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210743


I guess so. Too funny LOL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> View attachment 5208875
> View attachment 5208876


NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> NOOOOOOOO!



But...look at this little facey 

(btw it's a Halloween gimmick from the current issue of Mickey Mouse, my best friend *still* has a subscription to. We are 40+ )


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new plant!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> My new plant!
> View attachment 5213292


Cant wait to see you fabulous bags posed against it


----------



## Iamminda

I find these bottle-brush plants (don’t know the name ) very pretty.


----------



## Galgali

From morning walk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I find these bottle-brush plants (don’t know the name ) very pretty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213448


These flowers really do look like bottle brushes!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night while at dinner.


----------



## Galgali

Sunshine mama said:


> I found one flower in my bush. I didn't even known that it was a flowering bush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172856


Oleander?  Such a pretty plant, but can be poisonous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just now in my front yard.


----------



## Irishgal

Current view


----------



## pukasonqo

After the rain


----------



## Narnanz

Galgali said:


> Oleander?  Such a pretty plant, but can be poisonous.


Callistemon...or as I know it as..Australian Bottle brush.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I find these bottle-brush plants (don’t know the name ) very pretty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213448


We used to have those at the house where I grew up. If I remember correctly, they attracted bees.


----------



## SARM4800

American green tree  frog


----------



## Addicted to bags

SARM4800 said:


> American green tree  frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213649
> View attachment 5213650


Is he/she a visitor or a pet? So cute!


----------



## SARM4800

Addicted to bags said:


> Is he/she a visitor or a pet? So cute!


.
He or she is a visitor ☺


----------



## Sunshine mama

SARM4800 said:


> .
> He or she is a visitor ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213682


I love cute visitors!


----------



## SARM4800

The Great Blue Heron


----------



## leechiyong

Hiking host:


----------



## SARM4800

Today's Sunset


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Hiking host:
> View attachment 5215424


What is that leechiyong?


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> What is that leechiyong?


It's a coyote.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> It's a coyote.



That's cool! Hope that was a loooong telephoto lens!


----------



## Iamminda

I like them apples .


----------



## Dextersmom

The clouds on my walk yesterday.


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> It's a coyote.


Oh now I see it!


----------



## Rouge H

Autumn in Vermont


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## pukasonqo

Restrictions will be lifted next week so might be able to get to walk in a beach!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## roundandround

Chinese Lantern in the garden (planning to harvest tomorrow)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Colors of orange


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> View attachment 5218702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Lantern in the garden (planning to harvest tomorrow)


Soooo cool!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I like them apples .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216191


LOL! so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SARM4800 said:


> Today's Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215430


Awesome!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

An 8 foot wooden table DH made for me to fit perfectly in front of a window.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shooting a day and night scene for Pretty Hard Cases S2
(July 8,9)


----------



## Kevinaxx

Random photos from last couple of months, unedited.


----------



## BevS813

Bees in my flowers


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5219191
> View attachment 5219193
> View attachment 5219203
> View attachment 5219204
> View attachment 5219205
> View attachment 5219206
> View attachment 5219207
> View attachment 5219208
> 
> Random photos from last couple of months, unedited.


Was James Bond hanging around that Aston Martin?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BevS813 said:


> Bees in my flowers
> 
> View attachment 5219243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219245


These are gorgeous flowers! Can't comment on the bees since I'm afraid of them.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Addicted to bags said:


> Was James Bond hanging around that Aston Martin?


I wish!


----------



## Rouge H

Looking through the Pergola


----------



## SARM4800




----------



## pukasonqo

Today, is raining so I am happy to be working from home!


----------



## Dextersmom

Roses in my garden.


----------



## Cams

Dextersmom said:


> Roses in my garden.


Those are beautiful


----------



## pukasonqo

Finally, out of the house!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pukasonqo said:


> Finally, out of the house!!!
> 
> View attachment 5224494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224501


Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sorry for the picture overload


----------



## SARM4800




----------



## Cams

pukasonqo said:


> Sorry for the picture overload
> 
> View attachment 5225310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225367


Just beautiful.


----------



## Cams

SARM4800 said:


> View attachment 5225990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225993


Yours flowers are always blooming. So beautiful


----------



## SARM4800

Thank 


Cams said:


> Yours flowers are always blooming. So beautiful


Thank you


----------



## bellecate

pukasonqo said:


> Sorry for the picture overload
> 
> View attachment 5225310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225367


Don’t be sorry, your pictures are wonderful! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Irishgal

Sunset from the porch.


----------



## pukasonqo

bellecate said:


> Don’t be sorry, your pictures are wonderful! Thank you for sharing them.



Thank you, you have made my day


----------



## Sferics

The light was so beautiful on this day...


----------



## pukasonqo

Sferics said:


> The light was so beautiful on this day...
> 
> View attachment 5230670


 Gorgeous


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Cams

Some pics of Vancouver in the fall.


----------



## pukasonqo

Our new addition, Miles


----------



## pukasonqo

And Ichabod, contemplating sharing her   life w Miles


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cams said:


> Some pics of Vancouver in the fall.


I love all the beautiful scenery pics, but the "Imagine Peace" picture is powerful!


----------



## Cams

pukasonqo said:


> Our new addition, Miles


Ho my gosh, so cute those eyes.


----------



## Cams

RuedeNesle said:


> I love all the beautiful scenery pics, but the "Imagine Peace" picture is powerful!


Thank you, I am going to see the exhibition tomorrow night, I am such a fan of Lenon, I can’t wait.


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## Cams

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5233330


Is that a lady bug, love lady. Bugs.


----------



## Cams

Passing these windows and taught these are beautiful had to share


----------



## Iamminda

Cams said:


> Is that a lady bug, love lady. Bugs.



Looks like it .  Here’s a closeup.


----------



## Cams

Iamminda said:


> Looks like it .  Here’s a closeup.
> 
> View attachment 5233347


It’s my cultural it is believed those who see her good luck coming your way.


----------



## pukasonqo

Monday morning
I am pissed that apple has released an iphone w a macro lens after I upgraded to the iphone 12










And more Miles with his crooked nose


----------



## Cams

pukasonqo said:


> Monday morning
> I am pissed that apple has released an iphone w a macro lens after I upgraded to the iphone 12
> 
> View attachment 5233519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233521
> 
> 
> And more Miles with his crooked nose
> 
> View attachment 5233522


Wow amazing pics.


----------



## pukasonqo

Cams said:


> Wow amazing pics.


 Thank you!


----------



## bellecate

Driving across Canada. Some sights along the way.


----------



## bellecate

Some more pictures heading across the prairies.


----------



## bellecate

Last for today.


----------



## kitten-mischief

Found these photos of some butterflies I took on an iPhone last summer.


----------



## bellecate

A few more as we drive along.


----------



## SARM4800

Goose Island


----------



## whateve

bellecate said:


> A few more as we drive along.


That's the largest goose I've ever seen, and he looks mad!


----------



## leechiyong




----------



## pukasonqo

There are two soldiers guarding the ANZAC bridge in Sydney and been obsessed with photographing either
Today traffic was bad and my Uber driver drove slowly to let me take some pics (thank you!!!)
Here in the NZ soldier, the Aussie soldier is on the other side


----------



## BevS813

Fall inspired bouquet


----------



## Cams

kitten-mischief said:


> View attachment 5234616
> View attachment 5234617
> View attachment 5234618
> 
> Found these photos of some butterflies I took on an iPhone last summer.


Just beautiful


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## pukasonqo

Lane Cove, today’s sunrise and a jacaranda


----------



## SARM4800

Santa Fe, NM


----------



## RuedeNesle

Union Square, San Francisco:
Christmas tree is going up.
Skaters practicing in the ice rink.  (Some sort of show but I don't know the details.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Union Square, San Francisco:
> Christmas tree is going up.
> Skaters practicing in the ice rink.  (Some sort of show but I don't know the details.)
> View attachment 5240791
> View attachment 5240792


Wow so different from last year if I remember correctly right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow so different from last year if I remember correctly right?


Hey SM!
The tree was up but the rink was not there in 2020. They've had the middle section closed for a few weeks doing some sort of construction. I was babysitting my youngest grandson two weeks ago and we strolled over there only to find out it was blocked off. And it still is.   The next time I walk over there I'm going to find out what else they're doing.   I'll post when I find out.


----------



## BevS813

SARM4800 said:


> Santa Fe, NM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239818
> View attachment 5239819
> View attachment 5239820
> View attachment 5239822
> View attachment 5239825
> View attachment 5239826




Great photos! Santa Fe is such a cute place!


----------



## SARM4800

BevS813 said:


> Great photos! Santa Fe is such a cute place!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Today, spotted two giraffe artwork within a block or so .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Today, spotted two giraffe artwork within a block or so .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241995
> View attachment 5241996


the second one is kind of disturbing; he looks hurt!


----------



## RuedeNesle

The tree is up and the area around the the tree is still blocked off. I think there was an event two weeks ago but now they're just setting up for the Holidays. The ice rink opened on November 3rd according to their website. Opens at 10am daily.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s walk around the block


----------



## Lee22

Evening Ride around Myrtle Beach


----------



## RuedeNesle

Final update:  Everything is set up and Union Square has reopened.


----------



## whateve




----------



## BevS813

^So cute!


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## SARM4800

*Georgia O'Keeffe Museum
	

		
			
		

		
	










*


----------



## chowlover2

SARM4800 said:


> *Georgia O'Keeffe Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244850
> View attachment 5244851
> View attachment 5244852
> View attachment 5244853
> View attachment 5244854
> View attachment 5244855
> View attachment 5244856
> View attachment 5244857
> View attachment 5244858
> *
> View attachment 5244860
> View attachment 5244859
> View attachment 5244862


One of my favorite artists, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pagophagia

_some pictures from when i was on vacation in England at Chester Zoo _


----------



## leechiyong

Today’s sunrise:


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new daisies


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> My new daisies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245604


I love Gerbaras...such happy flowers


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I love Gerbaras...such happy flowers


Me too!


----------



## makeupbyomar

The view of my office for next 2 days… Kleinburg Film Studio, Kleinburg, ON


----------



## bellecate

Morning is breaking…..


----------



## pukasonqo

Jacaranda season, the cats’ vet has a gorgeous old jacaranda at the entrance of the clinic


----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s walk which was cut short because of the wind


----------



## SARM4800




----------



## Lee22




----------



## Lee22




----------



## Iamminda

Saw this in a planter while waiting outside for some food to go.


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## BevS813

^May I ask where that is? Looks so serene, tlamdang08!


----------



## bellecate

Fresh hot crusty buns for lunch today.


----------



## whateve

bellecate said:


> Fresh hot crusty buns for lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255225
> View attachment 5255227


Yum!


----------



## tlamdang08

BevS813 said:


> ^May I ask where that is? Looks so serene, tlamdang08!


Carlsbad beach and Discovery Lake


----------



## BevS813

Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

So the planter box DH made is finally painted and now the tree is ready to be decked out.


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> So the planter box DH made is finally painted and now the tree is ready to be decked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255842


Beautiful .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Beautiful .


Thank you


----------



## Irishgal

Cute little juvenile eastern milk snake I found on the trail on my property.


----------



## Narnanz

Irishgal said:


> Cute little juvenile eastern milk snake I found on the trail on my property.
> 
> View attachment 5256248


Coming from a country that doesn't have snakes...that's a big NOPE!! from me.

But still amazing colours.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Coming from a country that doesn't have snakes...that's a big NOPE!! from me.
> 
> But still amazing colours.


No snakes in NZ? Wow, I'm surprised. And yet your big neighbor Oz has the highest number of poisonous snakes in the world.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DH's favorite toy ATM. It even beats his DJI drone and his woodworking machines!


----------



## bellecate

Yesterday’s walk. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
M


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> DH's favorite toy ATM. It even beats his DJI drone and his woodworking machines!
> View attachment 5256746


WOW, more than his drone?!?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> WOW, more than his drone?!?


I know,  right?
I think it's because this thing can cook food!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5256951


hmmm...now Im hungry for an apple.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> hmmm...now Im hungry for an apple.


You better get a lot. These apples are tiny! 
The big one is a regular Fuji apple.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I know,  right?
> I think it's because this thing can cook food!


Well you benefit from this more pan than a drone


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> You better get a lot. These apples are tiny!
> The big one is a regular Fuji apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257014
> View attachment 5257015


Oh! Now you provide the size prospective!  I thought you ate 5 regular sized apples  and would suffer from an apple tummy ache  Are these from your tree?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh! Now you provide the size prospective!  I thought you ate 5 regular sized apples  and would suffer from an apple tummy ache  Are these from your tree?


No. It was from a store.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My drama queen.
It's before and after watering the flowers.
It's kinda like before and after I eat.


----------



## pukasonqo

bellecate said:


> Fresh hot crusty buns for lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255225
> View attachment 5255227


I can smell it… so yuuuummm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It was a wild morning!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Our portable washroom...




Not gonna lie... The men's washroom is twice the size of my bathroom at home.


----------



## makeupbyomar

On the street...

5 am




5 pm


----------



## makeupbyomar

A screen shot from a scene for an upcoming Apple TV+ televsion series...


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> DH's favorite toy ATM. It even beats his DJI drone and his woodworking machines!
> View attachment 5256746


May I have the link to buy this wok set please


----------



## whateve




----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5262090



So pretty (you know I love pink ).  Is this like a ice cream shop?


----------



## Iamminda

Drove by an oil refinery tonight.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Drove by an oil refinery tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262097


Is this the Chevron refinery in Richmond Minda?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this the Chevron refinery in Richmond Minda?



No, this is a different one .  Every time I drive by one at night (like the one in L Beach etc), I always think it looks like something out of a sci fi movie.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> No, this is a different one .  Every time I drive by one at night (like the one in L Beach etc), I always think it looks like something out of a sci fi movie.


It does kinda look science fictiony


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> So pretty (you know I love pink ).  Is this like a ice cream shop?


Yes, it's the place where I got the rolled ice cream.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5262090


Sooo pretty! I really NEED this bench.  Maybe DH could use his woodworking machines this time to make me this bench!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> May I have the link to buy this wok set please


Hi there!
Here's the link:




__





						RMP MOwok Collapsable Grill-9-109033
					





					www.rmpstore.com


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Drove by an oil refinery tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262097


It reminds me of my childhood and driving through Indiana at night, near Gary on our way to Michigan and back. It was a sign our trip was just beginning or almost over.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi there!
> Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMP MOwok Collapsable Grill-9-109033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rmpstore.com


Ooh, you're giving away info about the secret pan? Don't tell DH


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not mine.
But I think I need this cutie pie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh, you're giving away info about the secret pan? Don't tell DH


I meant magic pan


----------



## Iamminda

Had to stop here just to take some pictures .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I meant magic pan


Gonna start calling it the magic pan.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Light at the end of the tunnel after getting my steps!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vintage or junk?


----------



## makeupbyomar

whateve said:


> View attachment 5262090



Yeah, where and what is this place? Looks like both a shop or an art installation.


----------



## pukasonqo

Random pics


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage or junk?


That depends!
Vintage if you're trying to sell it.
Junk if you're trying to throw it away.


----------



## whateve

makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah, where and what is this place? Looks like both a shop or an art installation.


It's a rolled ice cream place called Cream Base in California.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Decorated "tree" made by DH, designed by me.


----------



## Purrsey

Just loving this color palette for a small part of my new house


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Decorated "tree" made by DH, designed by me.
> View attachment 5265378


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This one is done too.


----------



## leechiyong




----------



## 1LV

Ice ice, Baby!


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Light at the end of the tunnel after getting my steps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264206
> View attachment 5264207


I’ve really enjoyed your shoe pics over time, and think they would make a great calendar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> I’ve really enjoyed your shoe pics over time, and think they would make a great calendar!


Hahahaha! Thank you.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Thought this screen grab looked familiar...






Then it dawned on me...






Pretty much the same plot...









I sped read the script twice... And I have questions...


----------



## whateve

Cherry picker meeting. As we drove away, we saw another cherry picker driving towards that location.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Cherry picker meeting. As we drove away, we saw another cherry picker driving towards that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268917


There's nothing really funny about the picture I suppose,  but your explanation made me LOL!!!
Cherry picker meeting!!! Hahahahahha


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Cherry picker meeting. As we drove away, we saw another cherry picker driving towards that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268917


Sounds like the makings of a cherry picker's convention. Could have been more on the way


----------



## Sunshine mama

Little ducks are playing


----------



## Purrsey

Let me guess. Radish?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Noel. If your name happens to be Leno or Leon, then this display could work all year long, I suppose.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Noel. If your name happens to be Leno or Leon, then this display could work all year long, I suppose.
> View attachment 5270260



Or Elon


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Or Elon


Omgeee. How did I miss that!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bloomin' spider plant!


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning's view outside Target.


----------



## Addicted to bags

This has been a horrible summer/early fall season for my backyard Monarch butterflies. Had some weird bug(s) that ate all the milkweed (the only plant Monarch's can lay their eggs on) in my yard. And I have over a dozen plants scattered around. The plants were mowed down to their stems! So this baby was born today, the only butterfly I was able to raise successfully these past 6 months. And she's a girl, so hopefully she will lay thousands of eggs. But we have heavy rain forecasted for tomorrow and Tuesday. Hope she makes it


----------



## Sunshine mama

I discovered a secret tiny world.


----------



## Irishgal

Pondering life. Actually he’s on rabbit watch


----------



## Cams

Sharing some pics of vancouver city from birds eye view, canucks hocky at rogers arena


----------



## Sunshine mama

Irishgal said:


> Pondering life. Actually he’s on rabbit watch
> View attachment 5274482


I wonder if dogs can appreciate beauty?
This is truly breathtaking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Sharing some pics of vancouver city from birds eye view, canucks hocky at rogers arena


Cool, cool, gorgeous, gorgeous, etc, etc!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

An average apple vs a giant grapefruit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> An average apple vs a giant grapefruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274930


Are you sure this is an average sized apple?  You tricked me with those mini apples....


----------



## Narnanz

Not as fabulous as @Sunshine mama  but I'm at work.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Not as fabulous as @Sunshine mama  but I'm at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274983


I think it's fabulous!!! Nice toes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you sure this is an average sized apple?  You tricked me with those mini apples....


This time is for real!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Cams said:


> Sharing some pics of vancouver city from birds eye view, canucks hocky at rogers arena



Great pictures!  Vancouver is such a lovely place — I hope to visit again someday.


----------



## Irishgal

Sunshine mama said:


> I wonder if dogs can appreciate beauty?
> This is truly breathtaking!


I believe that dogs see and smell  beauty in everything, which is why they embrace life better than we humans tend to.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Irishgal said:


> I believe that dogs see and smell  beauty in everything, which is why they embrace life better than we humans tend to.


That totally makes sense!!!!


----------



## Cams

Iamminda said:


> Great pictures!  Vancouver is such a lovely place — I hope to visit again someday.


Thank you it is indeed. Hopefully we can all travel again and this new variant is controlled again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another flower and a couple of buds!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@etoile de mer shared this photo,  and I just had to share it with you all. It's so


----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s sunset, Ichabod and Malabar Beach


----------



## Rouge H

Christmas in New England


----------



## bellecate

A start to our day.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rouge H said:


> Christmas in New England
> 
> View attachment 5277876





bellecate said:


> A start to our day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278058
> View attachment 5278059
> View attachment 5278060
> View attachment 5278061
> View attachment 5278062


Both of your photo's look like postcards or Christmas cards.


----------



## bluesky4989

Sunshine mama said:


> @etoile de mer shared this photo,  and I just had to share it with you all. It's so
> View attachment 5277275



Good thing the sign doesn't say to dispose of it after picking it up!


----------



## Rouge H

My favorite challenge is my Orchids…


----------



## pukasonqo

Hot in Sydney, a white Chirstmas is such a welcome sight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kiddos and me. And me.


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Kiddos and me. And me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282777
> View attachment 5282778


Sweet!!!


----------



## Farkvam

There couldn't be anything more Canadian in my back yard.


----------



## Farkvam

bellecate said:


> A start to our day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278058
> View attachment 5278059
> View attachment 5278060
> View attachment 5278061
> View attachment 5278062


May I ask where this is? Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Farkvam said:


> There couldn't be anything more Canadian in my back yard.
> View attachment 5282826


In your backyard????? 
That's awesome!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> Sweet!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> My favorite challenge is my Orchids…


Beautuful!
I'm too afraid to try.


----------



## bellecate

Farkvam said:


> May I ask where this is? Stunning!


In British Columbia Canada. A back gravel road between Pemberton and Lilloett.  The start of our 4500 kilometre drive to our son’s place.


----------



## Farkvam

Sunshine mama said:


> In your backyard?????
> That's awesome!!!


Yes! He was so friendly too


----------



## Farkvam

bellecate said:


> In British Columbia Canada. A back gravel road between Pemberton and Lilloett.  The start of our 4500 kilometre drive to our son’s place.


Very cool!


----------



## Iamminda

I love the shoe family photo 



Sunshine mama said:


> Kiddos and me. And me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282777
> View attachment 5282778


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Kiddos and me. And me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282777
> View attachment 5282778


I love that they participated in the shoe show!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love that they participated in the shoe show!


Thank you. They suggested it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love the shoe family photo


Thank you


----------



## chowlover2

Farkvam said:


> There couldn't be anything more Canadian in my back yard.
> View attachment 5282826


Love this! I never realized how much beavers and groundhogs resemble one another. I am on the other side of North America in southeastern Pennsylvania. Or groundhog central as I like to call it. Every summer I have a Mama and her babies in my backyard. They are very camera shy or I would gladly post a pic.


----------



## tlamdang08

Some views of Death Valley National Park


----------



## luvprada

Too much snow!  DH had to shovel so my pom could get outside.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Happy New Year to all!! 
This year will be better than the last


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Happy New Year to all!!
> This year will be better than the last
> 
> View attachment 5285276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285277


Beautiful! Thank you and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## pukasonqo

New start, hope 2022 is a better year for everyone!
Different beaches: Maroubra, Malabar and a beach in Wollongong


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> New start, hope 2022 is a better year for everyone!
> Different beaches: Maroubra, Malabar and a beach in Wollongong


Happy New Year Pukasonqo! Your pictures are always amazing!


----------



## hokatie

Happy new year!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I-80 after the snow storm.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy New Year Pukasonqo! Your pictures are always amazing!


Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## lill_canele

View from one of my family member’s home.


----------



## Addicted to bags

An action shot in honor of Ssssm! Taken while I was walking today. The other shots were blurrier as I was walking fast


----------



## pukasonqo

hokatie said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I-80 after the snow storm.


I’ll swap the heat for that snow, never been in snow like that!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> An action shot in honor of Ssssm! Taken while I was walking today. The other shots were blurrier as I was walking fast
> 
> View attachment 5285997


I love your purple shoe. What  is it called?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> An action shot in honor of Ssssm! Taken while I was walking today. The other shots were blurrier as I was walking fast
> 
> View attachment 5285997



I love your shoe too . (It reminds me a lot of pieces from the new LV gorgeous purple/pink men’s line ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> I’ll swap the heat for that snow, never been in snow like that!


I'm sure hokatie wants to swap it with you too! We want what we don't have.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your purple shoe. What  is it called?


It's a Hoka One One, the style is called Rincon. It's a running shoe that I bought from Nordstrom's but they sold out of that color way. It's the most comfortable shoe I've ever had for my feet. As you know I walk a lot so I wear out a lot of shoes. They have a website, https://www.hoka.com with lots of information about each shoe they have. Check it out.


----------



## bellecate

pukasonqo said:


> New start, hope 2022 is a better year for everyone!
> Different beaches: Maroubra, Malabar and a beach in Wollongong


We have sea glass on our beaches. I love to collect it and make small pictures with it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellecate said:


> We have sea glass on our beaches. I love to collect it and make small pictures with it.


Your creations are adorbs!


----------



## Irishgal

Yesterday it was 68. 8” of snow overnight. This is the front of my property.


----------



## pukasonqo

bellecate said:


> We have sea glass on our beaches. I love to collect it and make small pictures with it.


You are talented!My favourite is the fox
I love sea/beach glass though the colour selection is not great here…no blues, reds or even marbles
I found the tiniest piece of red sea glass in Malabar Beach and I feel like displaying it like a museum artifact!


----------



## bellecate

A picture from this morning as we travel on our way home.
	

		
			
		

		
	



A sun dog (or sundog) or mock sun, also called a parhelion (plural parhelia) in meteorology, is *an atmospheric optical phenomenon* that consists of a bright spot to one or both sides of the Sun. ... The sun dog is a member of the family of halos caused by the refraction of sunlight by ice crystals in the atmosphere


----------



## Addicted to bags

Noodle wanted to get in on the Ssssm action too! She had to put her 3 cents in


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Noodle wanted to get in on the Ssssm action too! She had to put her 3 cents in
> 
> View attachment 5288809


 I love the red shoe! Noodle's 3 cents is worth a million dollars!


----------



## Cams

Straight-Laced said:


> Happy New Year to all!!
> This year will be better than the last
> 
> View attachment 5285276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285277


Yes Happy New year


----------



## Cams

Here are mine from my home this morning so cold on Vancouver


----------



## Cams

More of our time away mineral hot pools and cold lol


----------



## Iamminda

Cams said:


> More of our time away mineral hot pools and cold lol



This last picture is so cute


----------



## Cams

Iamminda said:


> This last picture is so cute


Thanks you it’s a really neat we found this German Restaurant I asked the owner why do you have a real Bear embalmed in your restaurant? He said well the Bear is about 35 years old, he was just a baby got hit by a car and the town loved him so much it’s almost like he never left. Sono had to take a picture because I think the meaning só beautiful no matter who we loose we never do they always remain with us.


----------



## Narnanz

Mahia, New Zealand ....and Louie the Pug


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coffee  and me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Coffee with @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Coffee with @Sunshine mama
> View attachment 5291528


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


>


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5291341
> View attachment 5291342
> View attachment 5291343
> View attachment 5291344
> View attachment 5291345
> 
> Mahia, New Zealand ....and Louie the Pug


Hi Louie!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Coffee with @Sunshine mama
> View attachment 5291528


Computer background screen of SM is a nice touch


----------



## Rouge H

Country roads-just love ‘em❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Coffee with @RuedeNesle .  (I am just catching up on this thread over breakfast today so perfect timing with my morning coffee.  RN — this may be as close to us having coffee as possible  until the pandemic is over.)


----------



## Narnanz

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 5293803
> 
> Country roads-just love ‘em❤


Looking for Meryl Streep.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Coffee with @RuedeNesle .  (I am just catching up on this thread over breakfast today so perfect timing with my morning coffee.  RN — this may be as close to us having coffee as possible  until the pandemic is over.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294099


Cheers!  It's funny, I slept in this morning. I'm just getting to my "morning" coffee. 
I can't wait until we can have coffee in person.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Cheers!  It's funny, I slept in this morning. I'm just getting to my "morning" coffee.
> I can't wait until we can have coffee in person.
> View attachment 5294167


If you have access to extra screens, you could simultaneously have coffee with the both of them. I'd invite myself but I don't drink coffee or tea


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> If you have access to extra screens, you could simultaneously have coffee with the both of them. I'd invite myself but I don't drink coffee or tea



 I'll work on that. How about this:


----------



## Sunshine mama

The berries are so pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Coffee with @RuedeNesle .  (I am just catching up on this thread over breakfast today so perfect timing with my morning coffee.  RN — this may be as close to us having coffee as possible  until the pandemic is over.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294099





RuedeNesle said:


> Cheers!  It's funny, I slept in this morning. I'm just getting to my "morning" coffee.
> I can't wait until we can have coffee in person.
> View attachment 5294167





Addicted to bags said:


> If you have access to extra screens, you could simultaneously have coffee with the both of them. I'd invite myself but I don't drink coffee or tea


I want to have both coffee and tea with all of you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> If you have access to extra screens, you could simultaneously have coffee with the both of them. I'd invite myself but I don't drink coffee or tea



Yes, I am up for a three way coffee date


----------



## Sunshine mama

It was a cold but a beautuful day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## bellecate

Chilly morning walk at 1 Celsius while camping.


----------



## bellecate

Into the woods.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool light


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Ludmilla

Flowers in the garden.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My flower arrangement.


----------



## bellecate

Sunshine mama said:


> My flower arrangement.
> View attachment 5314651


Beautiful, I’m going to borrow your idea.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My flower arrangement.
> View attachment 5314651




This is _so _pretty — such a creative way to display your roses! I am _always _learning something new from you SSSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is _so _pretty — such a creative way to display your roses! I am _always _learning something new from you SSSSSM


Thank you so much IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama

More icy pictures.


----------



## pukasonqo

Bits and pieces including Miles and Ichabod given me a face
For some reason I don’t get the new posts notifications so I thought we were on a break!
Envious of those winter shots!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cup of coffee with a cup of coffee


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thursday afternoon walk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thursday afternoon walk.
> View attachment 5323353


I can't see your foot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't see your foot!


Dang!  I was trying to capture the top of the buildings. After I took the picture I started walking again and I thought about the shoe shot. I should have taken another picture.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My latest find at Trader Joe’s: Golden Berries. I quartered them and put them in a cute condiment bowl because I’m a dweeb, haha! They are tangy and a bit sweet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Dang!  I was trying to capture the top of the buildings. After I took the picture I started walking again and I thought about the shoe shot. I should have taken another picture.


I'll forgive you this time because you were able to capture the top of the buildings.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My latest find at Trader Joe’s: Golden Berries. I quartered them and put them in a cute condiment bowl because I’m a dweeb, haha! They are tangy and a bit sweet.
> 
> View attachment 5323486


They're so pretty!
They look like tomatoes though.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Sunshine mama said:


> They're so pretty!
> They look like tomatoes though.



I know, right?! The look just like yellow cherry tomatoes but taste completely different!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'll forgive you this time because you were able to capture the top of the buildings.


Thanks SM! I won't fail my mission next time!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thursday afternoon walk.
> View attachment 5323353



This pic brings back memories since years/many lifetimes  ago, I worked in the building on the left.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This pic brings back memories since years/many lifetimes  ago, I worked in the building on the left.


My sister worked in one of the Embarcadero buildings in 1987!  Before covid I'd walk over there for lunch sometimes. Now it's like a ghost town, and so many stores and restaurants in and around it have shuttered. But I was happy to see more people on the street at lunchtime today. It looks like people are starting to return to work.


----------



## bellecate

Along the Pacific Marine Highway in British Columbia.


----------



## whateve

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I know, right?! The look just like yellow cherry tomatoes but taste completely different!


Now I'm so curious!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister worked in one of the Embarcadero buildings in 1987!  Before covid I'd walk over there for lunch sometimes. Now it's like a ghost town, and so many stores and restaurants in and around it have shuttered. But I was happy to see more people on the street at lunchtime today. It looks like people are starting to return to work.


I used to eat lunch over there or in the park right near it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I used to eat lunch over there or in the park right near it.


I miss the old vibe of that area. The grandkids and I would take the Ferry from Oakland to the Ferry Building, play in the kids' playground before going  to get snacks from 7-11, then walk back across the street to eat at one of the tables in the Embarcadero. That 7-11 is now permanently closed. It sounds like I'm sharing memories from years ago but sadly it was only 2019, before Covid reset our daily lives.


----------



## RuedeNesle

@Sunshine mama  After jumping around several times to capture a shoe shot I finally got a decent picture. And on a totally unrelated note I've been banned from Japan Center.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> @Sunshine mama  After jumping around several times to capture a shoe shot I finally got a decent picture. And on a totally unrelated note I've been banned from Japan Center.
> View attachment 5324173


I love it!!!!!

Oh no! Hope you didn't get banned due to jumping around!
But I bet you were really cute jumping around trying to get a shoe pic! Oh I bet it was a sight!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it!!!!!
> 
> Oh no! Hope you didn't get banned due to jumping around!
> But I bet you were really cute jumping around trying to get a shoe pic! Oh I bet it was a sight!!


 I was trying to get as much of the pagoda as I could along with my shoe, so I had to kick my leg up to get the picture. I think the funniest part was every time I lifted my leg I got a cramp in my thigh. I'm sure I looked crazy kicking up my leg than holding my thigh and limping around.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I was trying to get as much of the pagoda as I could along with my shoe, so I had to kick my leg up to get the picture. I think the funniest part was every time I lifted my leg I got a cramp in my thigh. I'm sure I looked crazy kicking up my leg than holding my thigh and limping around.


Oh man!
I wish I could have been there!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I was trying to get as much of the pagoda as I could along with my shoe, so I had to kick my leg up to get the picture. I think the funniest part was every time I lifted my leg I got a cramp in my thigh. I'm sure I looked crazy kicking up my leg than holding my thigh and limping around.





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh man!
> I wish I could have been there!


Me too!!


----------



## BevS813




----------



## BevS813

Today at the grocery store


----------



## pukasonqo

Dead flowers


----------



## Rouge H

Love red doors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amazing sunset!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunrise from my front window and rainbow at the back (same day) and a currawong


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Sunrise from my front window and rainbow at the back (same day) and a currawong


I really like your first picture it looks like a rainbow.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing sunset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333404
> View attachment 5333405


Wow, the pink in the sky was just for you SM!


----------



## Iamminda

The most bizarre scam call!! Needless to say, we didn’t answer


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like your first picture it looks like a rainbow.


It was a weird rainbow, you could only see tiny parts of it like in the pic or it would appear for a bit and disappear among the clouds


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, the pink in the sky was just for you SM!


It was short lived,  but I’m glad I was able to capture it with a picture.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today we had some dry weather and I can never make up my mind between B&W and colour


----------



## whateve

pukasonqo said:


> Today we had some dry weather and I can never make up my mind between B&W and colour


For these, I like the color photos.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Walked by this:


Same house:


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## bellecate

Warm campfire.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5340632
> View attachment 5340633
> View attachment 5340634
> View attachment 5340636
> View attachment 5340640


I love the last picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellecate said:


> Warm campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342612
> View attachment 5342613
> View attachment 5342614


You mean HOTTTTT!!!


----------



## whateve

bellecate said:


> Warm campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342612
> View attachment 5342613
> View attachment 5342614


Mesmerizing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool trees


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellecate said:


> Warm campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342612
> View attachment 5342613
> View attachment 5342614


That first picture is really cool looking


----------



## Straight-Laced

Landing in bad weather


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Landing in bad weather
> 
> View attachment 5342861
> View attachment 5342862
> View attachment 5342863


Oops!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellecate said:


> Warm campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342612
> View attachment 5342613
> View attachment 5342614


Oh I didn't realize that your last picture is a shoe picture!!! Nice!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> Landing in bad weather
> 
> View attachment 5342861
> View attachment 5342862
> View attachment 5342863


Where's the Air Traffic Controller when you need them?  We all know the parrot is saying Oh Sh*t!   

Great picture taking though!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I didn't realize that your last picture is a shoe picture!!! Nice!


Good catch I didn't see the shoe either. Just the Flames!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I didn't realize that your last picture is a shoe picture!!! Nice!


 I noticed it right away. In fact, you commented in a post after the pictures, "I love the last picture". I laughed because I just knew you were talking about the shoe picture until I saw you quoted Kevinaxx for those pictures.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I noticed it right away. In fact, you commented in a post after the pictures, "I love the last picture". I laughed because I just knew you were talking about the shoe picture until I saw you quoted Kevinaxx for those pictures.


I missed the show together when I had commented on it the first time!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I noticed it right away. In fact, you commented in a post after the pictures, "I love the last picture". I laughed because I just knew you were talking about the shoe picture until I saw you quoted Kevinaxx for those pictures.


Me too! I made the same mistake.


----------



## whateve

Sheep are mowing the orchard. We don't usually see sheep around here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5344705
> View attachment 5344706
> 
> Sheep are mowing the orchard. We don't usually see sheep around here.


Wow. I've never seen sheep like this before. 
What a nice environmentally friendly way to mow the grass!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5344705
> View attachment 5344706
> 
> Sheep are mowing the orchard. We don't usually see sheep around here.


When I moved to CA in 2014, the first time I saw sheep I pointed them out to my DD. She told me they were "mowing". I laughed because I thought it was a joke until she told me she was serious.  Now every time I see it I smile.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5344705
> View attachment 5344706
> 
> Sheep are mowing the orchard. We don't usually see sheep around here.



Learned something new today .  Every year, I see sheep/goats being brought in to a nearby hill to do this but I never realized that the correct term is  “mowing”, which totally makes sense.  I have even seen them mowing near local train tracks once while I was on a train.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Learned something new today .  Every year, I see sheep/goats being brought in to a nearby hill to do this but I never realized that the correct term is  “mowing”, which totally makes sense.  I have even seen them mowing near local train tracks once while I was on a train.


I guess sheep and goats both do the mowing. I've seen goats in action but never sheep.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I guess sheep and goats both do the mowing. I've seen goats in action but never sheep.


I've seen goats around here. It was surprising to see sheep. I would think it is too hot in California for sheep. I guess they don't use cows because they could damage the trees?


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> I've seen goats around here. It was surprising to see sheep. I would think it is too hot in California for sheep. I guess they don't use cows because they could damage the trees?


Goats and sheep can easily navigate hilly terrain, which is where it's needed in many areas for wildfire prevention. Cows, not so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Freaking cute daisies


----------



## Straight-Laced

redney said:


> Goats and sheep can easily navigate hilly terrain, which is where it's needed in many areas for wildfire prevention. Cows, not so much.



When I was a child I had a pet black sheep and a pet goat named Gideon. They were great pets! I think I have photos of Gideon goat somewhere.


----------



## pukasonqo

Finally a bit of blue


----------



## Kevinaxx

A


----------



## whateve

Shoe picture for @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5348915
> 
> 
> Shoe picture for @Sunshine mama


Thank you whateve! Love it!


----------



## pukasonqo

This morning, and so far I haven’t killed the violets


----------



## Sunshine mama

Before and after a good shower.   So remember to take a shower!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Before and after a good shower.   So remember to take a shower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352375
> View attachment 5352376



 Those flowers are 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cheering up my rainy day!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## pukasonqo

Malabar Beach and Ichabod


----------



## zen1965

View from our Fisherman House, Gourikwa Nature Reserve, South Africa:


----------



## bellecate

zen1965 said:


> View from our Fisherman House, Gourikwa Nature Reserve, South Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358375


Wow, just beautiful.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I asked one of the associates what’s gonna happen to them and at first he thought I meant the material stuff but then realized I was asking about him and his colleagues… kind of sad but only a few are going to cb2 around the corner and the majority of them is up in the air as there’s not another crate & barrel in the city and the nearby also doesn’t have as much space.


----------



## zen1965

bellecate said:


> Wow, just beautiful.


Yes, the Western Cape is breathtakingly beautiful.

„Our“ little house:


----------



## whateve

Am I the only one that thinks this is funny?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5360763
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks this is funny?


So funny!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Strawberries galore!


----------



## bellecate

Yesterday’s walk. Denman Island, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Kevinaxx

The clouds this morning.

and


----------



## zen1965

Yesterday morning at the roadside… (apologies for the mediocre quality):



Stilbaai:


----------



## whateve

zen1965 said:


> Yesterday morning at the roadside… (apologies for the mediocre quality):
> View attachment 5361908
> 
> 
> Stilbaai:
> View attachment 5361909


That's amazing!


----------



## haute okole

Life 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in LA.  This is a ”Sig Alert,” which is a complete freeway shutdown.  In this case, someone was threatening to jump over at 405/105.  He was eventually coaxed down and hospitalized.


----------



## RuedeNesle

haute okole said:


> Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in LA.  This is a ”Sig Alert,” which is a complete freeway shutdown.  In this case, someone was threatening to jump over at 405/105.  He was eventually coaxed down and hospitalized.


So sad.  A resident in our neighborhood shut down our street for over 4 hours the other day because he was threatening to jump. He was also eventually coaxed down and hospitalized.  You're right: Life.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Random pics I took (always) this year:


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5362203
> View attachment 5362204
> View attachment 5362205
> View attachment 5362206
> View attachment 5362207


do they allow dogs in In-n-Out? I thought they weren't allowed unless they are service dogs.

I want that dog. He looks like mine when he was a puppy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> do they allow dogs in In-n-Out? I thought they weren't allowed unless they are service dogs.
> 
> I want that dog. He looks like mine when he was a puppy.


I don’t see many dogs but the guy held that pup the entire time and then went outside to eat.  






^security guard sleeping in car nbd just  parked on sidewalk


----------



## zen1965

Near Stanford, Western Cape / SA


----------



## zen1965

Elephant Rescue Reserve near Plettenberg Bay, South Africa.


----------



## zen1965

Storm Clouds at Nature‘s Valley / Tsitsikamma National Park, one of my favourite places in the world.


----------



## zen1965

Nature‘s Valley the next morning


----------



## Iamminda

Have not heard of this before





Have a great day


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Have not heard of this before
> 
> View attachment 5366846
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> View attachment 5366847


We were at a fair in Vegas, July, 2019, and they had axe throwing. I thought, "What the heck???" When I looked around at the crowd I thought it was not the place to give people axes to throw.  (Crowded and people were cranky because of the heat.)  But since then I've seen it a lot on travel videos I watch on YouTube.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5367178
> View attachment 5367179
> View attachment 5367180
> View attachment 5367181
> View attachment 5367182
> View attachment 5367183
> View attachment 5367184
> View attachment 5367185


I love your collection of pictures!


----------



## Sunshine mama

haute okole said:


> Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in LA.  This is a ”Sig Alert,” which is a complete freeway shutdown.  In this case, someone was threatening to jump over at 405/105.  He was eventually coaxed down and hospitalized.


There are bridges in many areas that have suicide prevention screenings and rails where I used to live.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Have not heard of this before
> 
> View attachment 5366846
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> View attachment 5366847


I love the smiley face art!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The little flower guys hiding among the tulips are sooo cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The little flower guys hiding among the tulips are sooo cute!
> View attachment 5367429
> View attachment 5367430
> View attachment 5367431


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @RuedeNesle
I forgot these VIPs(very important picture)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Iamminda said:


> Have not heard of this before
> 
> View attachment 5366846
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day


It's a sanctioned sport. In the US it's WATL (World Axe Throwing League). In Canada it's BATL (Backyard Axe Throwing League).


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, such a pretty sight 



Sunshine mama said:


> The little flower guys hiding among the tulips are sooo cute!
> View attachment 5367429
> View attachment 5367430
> View attachment 5367431


----------



## bellecate

zen1965 said:


> Elephant Rescue Reserve near Plettenberg Bay, South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366776


A bucket list view for sure.


----------



## Traminer

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Prunus persica 'Melred'
> 
> View attachment 3649827
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



This ornamental peach tree I have on my meadow!


----------



## zen1965

Today we visited the supposedly largest outdoor-aviary in the world, the Birds of Eden near Plettenberg Bay. A few impressions:


----------



## zen1965

Spot the parrot


----------



## ccbaggirl89

On my way to work this morning 3/30/22. Sigh.


----------



## bellecate

ccbaggirl89 said:


> On my way to work this morning 3/30/22. Sigh.
> View attachment 5368248


Ours is in litres in British Columbia. Equivalent about $8. a US gallon.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> The little flower guys hiding among the tulips are sooo cute!
> View attachment 5367429
> View attachment 5367430
> View attachment 5367431


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More flowers


----------



## bellecate




----------



## leechiyong

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you @RuedeNesle
> I forgot these VIPs(very important picture)
> View attachment 5367439
> View attachment 5367440


I have a soft spot for tulips.  Your photos put a smile on my face!


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> View attachment 5360763
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks this is funny?


This is just my kind of humour. 


Iamminda said:


> Have not heard of this before
> 
> View attachment 5366846
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> View attachment 5366847


One of my friends is living in Texas. She told me about axe throwing a while ago.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## 1LV

Retirement.


----------



## Narnanz

1LV said:


> Retirement.
> 
> View attachment 5369958


Congratulations


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> Retirement.
> 
> View attachment 5369958


Awesome!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

According to my DD, this is what I sound like when I wear my night guard for my teeth.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Random that popped up in my featured (iPhone) of random photos I’ve taken over time


----------



## pukasonqo

Unfortunately the rain is back after this


----------



## CutieFruity11

Just zoom in


----------



## whateve

CutieFruity11 said:


> Just zoom in
> 
> View attachment 5375442


I don't know what I'm supposed to see. I'm on a desktop so can't zoom very much.


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> More flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368835
> View attachment 5368836


Gorgeous flowers


----------



## Addicted to bags

At 5 foot, 1 inch I've always wanted loonng legs. Now I have them on record    Early morning walk


----------



## A bottle of Red

Addicted to bags said:


> At 5 foot, 1 inch I've always wanted loonng legs. Now I have them on record    Early morning walk
> 
> View attachment 5376555


Perfect!


----------



## A bottle of Red

1LV said:


> Retirement.
> 
> View attachment 5369958


Incredible view!


----------



## pukasonqo

From the Ikea parking lot and the Coca Cola sign in Kings Cross


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> From the Ikea parking lot and the Coca Cola sign in Kings Cross


I really like the 3rd picture.  It looks like the plane is getting ready to park in the parking lot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Perfect flowers for today.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Narnanz

Obligatory shoe shot whilst trying to sort boxes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These open up when there's sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bunch of flowers within a flower!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

North Head reserve, Manly and the view from under the Harbour Bridge


----------



## Addicted to bags

Peppermint candy (my name for it) amaryllis


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Peppermint candy (my name for it) amaryllis
> 
> View attachment 5382613


It's so cute! And I LOVE the name!
Do you name all your plants?(and remember?)


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> North Head reserve, Manly and the view from under the Harbour Bridge


I really really love the bird on the branches picture! And I love the bridge one too!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> I really really love the bird on the branches picture! And I love the bridge one too!


Thank you!
He was a cheeky one, even strolling close by, not a care in the world!
The Harbour bridge is an amazing structure 
And just for you @Sunshine mama here is a close up of the magpie


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you!
> He was a cheeky one, even strolling close by, not a care in the world!
> The Harbour bridge is an amazing structure
> And just for you @Sunshine mama here is a close up of the magpie


Thanks! And wow! So that's how you were able to get this picture?  I try to get bird pictures but they are so quick to fly away once I spot them.
I got a picture of this one because it simply would not fly away. I think it may have been hurt.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute! And I LOVE the name!
> Do you name all your plants?(and remember?)


I barely remember my name  but peppermint candy is so obvious as it immediately makes me think of those round peppermint candies.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thanks! And wow! So that's how you were able to get this picture?  I try to get bird pictures but they are so quick to fly away once I spot them.
> I got a picture of this one because it simply would not fly away. I think it may have been hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383222
> View attachment 5383223


Awww that's a mourning dove. I feed them along with a lot of other birds daily. You might have been near their eggs or babies and that's why they didn't fly away.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Awww that's a mourning dove. I feed them along with a lot of other birds daily. You might have been near their eggs or babies and that's why they didn't fly away.


Oh that's good to know. I thought it was a dove of some sort!
I have a nest at home I need to monitor.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I followed this butterfly for a few seconds.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> I followed this butterfly for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383858
> View attachment 5383859
> View attachment 5383860


So pretty, almost a flower itself!


----------



## BevS813

Anniversary roses


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

BevS813 said:


> Anniversary roses
> 
> View attachment 5383925


Beautuful!
Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Some friendly natives near us!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ScarfBloke said:


> Some friendly natives near us!
> View attachment 5384124


Awwww so cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I can't tell what animal this could have been! A coyote?
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
o


----------



## Iamminda

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5383936
> View attachment 5383937
> View attachment 5383938
> View attachment 5383939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383940
> View attachment 5383940



May I ask if those cookies are really as good as people say they are?   It’s a bit of a drive and the operating hours are odd but I love cookies .  Thanks.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Iamminda said:


> May I ask if those cookies are really as good as people say they are?   It’s a bit of a drive and the operating hours are odd but I love cookies .  Thanks.


Actually it wasn’t mine! We went to rice burrito (where that box was sitting) and the folks inside didn’t know who they’d belong to, there was no one else there waiting (we ordered there and waited 10-15 mins vs the folks going in to pick up and going out shortly).

im guessing the person left it there and I’ve been there myself (leaving a whole box of goodies behind on accident) so hopefully they realize where they left it and wasn’t too far to go back.

if there was a number I would have called and let them know.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Addicted to bags

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5384917
> View attachment 5384918
> View attachment 5384922
> View attachment 5384923
> View attachment 5384924
> View attachment 5384925
> View attachment 5384926
> View attachment 5384927


The giraffe on the garage door is genius and so cute!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Midnight Oil concert, they lost a band member to COVID and will continue playing but won’t tour anymore


----------



## pukasonqo

Duplicate post


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## leechiyong

Sunset with lavender clouds:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning, waiting for a bus. Looking both directions down the street.


----------



## redney

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, waiting for a bus. Looking both directions down the street.
> View attachment 5389246
> View attachment 5389247


SF is so beautiful on those crystal clear days.


----------



## RuedeNesle

redney said:


> SF is so beautiful on those crystal clear days.


Hi Redney!  
I agree! I love being out on those days. Just go back from a walk this morning. There are a few clouds but it's still pretty sunny.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, waiting for a bus. Looking both directions down the street.
> View attachment 5389246
> View attachment 5389247


Beautiful day. Are you seeing more traffic now? Is SF returning?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful day. Are you seeing more traffic now? Is SF returning?


Hi ATB!  
Yes, there's more traffic. Some because people are returning to their offices, but also more traffic because of construction around the city.  Downtown looks a little busier with foot traffic around lunch time, and on the weekends with tourists.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Early birds stopping by for a drink


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## ScarfBloke

Spider Nest in a tree..... enjoy!


----------



## ScarfBloke

So I was going through all my random photos for more good ones!

Some genuine photos of retail therapy in the highlands of Mozambique.  All the donated clothes from Australia used to be sent to Africa where they were washed and repurposed in 'shopping malls' like this.  It was so funny to see all the Aussie brands for sale here!  I love Africa!!!  Sadly now all our donated clothes are sent to landfill all over the country.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Addicted to bags : I too am tall!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> @Addicted to bags : I too am tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390376


Fee-fi-fo-fum I smell the scent of fragrant leather.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ScarfBloke said:


> Spider Nest in a tree..... enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390247


Wow! What country is this in? And do you know the spider type/name? That's a hell of a spider web!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow! What country is this in? And do you know the spider type/name? That's a hell of a spider web!


This is Outback NSW Australia..... I am unsure of the spider.... an outdoor one?  hahahah  We have so so many, I am used to stuff like this.


----------



## bellecate




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Irishgal

Tonight’s sunset


----------



## 1LV

Irishgal said:


> Tonight’s sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390748


Beautiful.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ScarfBloke said:


> This is Outback NSW Australia..... I am unsure of the spider.... an outdoor one?  hahahah  We have so so many, I am used to stuff like this.


I was guessing Australia! I know you guys have a gnarly bunch of different snakes and spiders!


----------



## pukasonqo

Fleeting sunset, the rain is back


----------



## Sunshine mama

Foxgloves


----------



## zen1965

Today in Kinshasa, ********ic Republic of Congo:


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Freshly mowed grass


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## ScarfBloke

My favourite painting in the Canberra Art Gallery - Blue Poles by Jackson Pollock.


----------



## pukasonqo

This morning


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today is National Two Different Color Shoes Day.

Thanks you @whateve for the info.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Stumbled across a few pictures taken almost ten years ago


----------



## Straight-Laced

Autumn morning at my favourite place


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Bits and pieces


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Irishgal

Early am walk. We do the driveway which is 1/2 mile as a warm up to the hiking trail in my woods.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Irishgal said:


> Early am walk. We do the driveway which is 1/2 mile as a warm up to the hiking trail in my woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398813


This reminds me of a photo I took. Phone have come a long way.

2017
	

		
			
		

		
	




Other randoms:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Irishgal said:


> Early am walk. We do the driveway which is 1/2 mile as a warm up to the hiking trail in my woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398813


So jealous of your beautiful walking route!


----------



## Irishgal

Addicted to bags said:


> So jealous of your beautiful walking route!


Thank you. I intentionally bought this property for the dogs, Lol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunset and flowers


----------



## Addicted to bags

Irishgal said:


> Thank you. I intentionally bought this property for the dogs, Lol!


Lucky dog(s)!!


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> This reminds me of a photo I took. Phone have come a long way.
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398858
> 
> 
> Other randoms:
> View attachment 5398851
> View attachment 5398852
> View attachment 5398853
> View attachment 5398854
> View attachment 5398862
> View attachment 5398861
> View attachment 5398860


The House of Prime Rib! My parents went there on their first date!


----------



## leechiyong




----------



## Rouge H

Bees, Bees, please come and pollinate❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning.  Ferry Building Farmers Market.


----------



## zen1965

Lake Kivu (border of Rwanda and DR of Congo).


----------



## coniglietta

From walking around Seoul today. The weather was perfect and I got to eat tasty food!


----------



## leechiyong

Art exhibit:


----------



## RuedeNesle

coniglietta said:


> From walking around Seoul today. The weather was perfect and I got to eat tasty food!
> 
> View attachment 5404087
> 
> View attachment 5404090
> View attachment 5404091
> View attachment 5404092
> View attachment 5404093


So(eoul) jealous!  
It's on my Banquet List of places I want to visit. I watch a lot of Cafe Hopping/Shopping Seoul videos. I would love to be there!


----------



## zen1965

More impressions from South Kivu/ DRC. It is hard to reconcile that a place of such beauty has been ravaged by war and strife for decades.


----------



## zen1965

Modes of transport in a high risk zone:


----------



## zen1965

Group of rural women that have been empowered by an adult literacy programme:




Before the literacy programme they had less than 1 USD per day to live, now some of them even bought handbags (tongue-in-cheek comment!!!). In all ernesty, the alphabetisation of adult women has been a hug success and notably improved their day-to-day live.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## BevS813

Bought these adorable boba erasers for my kid


----------



## pukasonqo

The sunset and tonight’s moon


----------



## pukasonqo

This morning


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## zen1965

My journey continues…



Lake Tanganika, border between DR of Congo and Tanzania, which is unfortunately suitable for swimming due to crocodile infestation:


----------



## zen1965

Children of the indigenous Twa people (a pygmie group of traditional rainforest hunter-gatherers) in ceremonial gear:


----------



## zen1965

Bantu ladies selling maniok (cassava):


----------



## zen1965

Discussion with women on their life circumstances (including violence and sexual abuse by marauding armed militia groups which, alas, is part of everyday life in this part of the world). The objective is to develop aid programmes that address the adversities these women face in a culturally sensitive fashion:


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## ScarfBloke

Teddy Party!   Made me smile!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5409170
> View attachment 5409171
> View attachment 5409172
> View attachment 5409173
> View attachment 5409174
> View attachment 5409175
> View attachment 5409176
> View attachment 5409178
> View attachment 5409179


I think I want a good dog for dinner now!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I want a good dog for dinner now!


 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## pukasonqo

Random ones


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## BevS813

Garden pics


----------



## BevS813

More


----------



## Iamminda

1. Out on the road
2. Mannequins at Nordstrom


----------



## whateve

BevS813 said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 5409902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409903
> 
> View attachment 5409904
> 
> View attachment 5409905


Your basil looks so healthy! I put mine outside for a day and it was attacked by slugs. I'm jealous of your tomatoes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> 1. Out on the road
> 2. Mannequins at Nordstrom


Lovely sky!
But the mannequins are somewhat creepy and disturbing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers flowers flowers shoe


----------



## bellecate

Traveling around Canada for the next 50 days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellecate said:


> Traveling around Canada for the next 50 days.


Luckyyyyyy!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## whateve

pukasonqo said:


> Today


I can't remember the last time I saw a TV aerial on the roof of a house.


----------



## pukasonqo

whateve said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a TV aerial on the roof of a house.


We still have them in Australia


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## bellecate

A few sights today.


----------



## ScarfBloke

bellecate said:


> A few sights today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412340
> View attachment 5412341
> View attachment 5412342


Thank you for sharing - these are divine!


----------



## ScarfBloke

pukasonqo said:


> We still have them in Australia


Classic - yep!  We in Australia still have them!  We are a HUGE country and as such we need different technology to reach everyone.  That is why we have a high taxation level - the amount of roads alone is a huge burden that when looked at proportionately - per capita for example, our spending is quite different to Europe.

On a side note - our aerial broke years ago and so we don't get "free to air" anymore!  I am too lazy to get it fixed as we have all the streaming services now.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5412802
> View attachment 5412803
> View attachment 5412804
> View attachment 5412809
> View attachment 5412810


I really like the last picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wildlowers


----------



## pukasonqo

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5412802
> View attachment 5412803
> View attachment 5412804
> View attachment 5412809
> View attachment 5412810


The cat reminded me of my cat, Luna who is in my avatar…she crossed the bridge 3 years ago at 16 yrs old, she was a character!


----------



## pukasonqo

Some sun today and Miles looking his usual bemused self


----------



## bellecate

Yesterday’s animals, elk, bison, squirrel and family of Canada geese.


----------



## pukasonqo

The Mittagong Valley and random pics


----------



## leechiyong

Tonight’s sunset:


and a family of quail from earlier.  The babies are the dots along the curb and one of the parents are on the curb to the right of the stop sign.


Some stragglers:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Early Sunday morning walk to the new Francisco Park, then on to  North Point.


----------



## pukasonqo

Megalong Valley, unfortunately the roads were bad due to the rain so it was a short drive


----------



## ScarfBloke

So I was flying home into Sydney last night and the Sydney Harbour Bridge was CHANGING COLOURS!!  This is for the "Vivid Light Festival" that goes for a month.  Sorry for the pictures but I had to shove my iPhone against the window and close the shade because the glare from the internal lights were reflecting on the plastic.  You get the gist!!!

ScarfBloke.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Don't be this person, just don't. Be intelligent enough to know your car isn't a compact.


----------



## 1LV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Don't be this person, just don't. Be intelligent enough to know your car isn't a compact.
> View attachment 5415408


This pic says everything I need to know about the driver.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Is it just me or both cars look a bit big for the space? Obv the one on the right did a piss poor job and/or even more big.






throwback:


----------



## ScarfBloke

1LV said:


> This pic says everything I need to know about the driver.


20 years ago I could have easily fit in there....Now I am more "Pavarotti" than "Kate Moss."  Damn you COVID!!!!  Damn you Middle-Aged Spread!!!!

ScarfBloke.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## whateve

My hydrangeas appear to have three colors of flowers on one plant.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> View attachment 5416022
> View attachment 5416023
> 
> My hydrangeas appear to have three colors of flowers on one plant.


It depends on how alkaline the soil is. If you place rusty nails in the soil it will be pink or darker. There is a food you can buy at the garden center and that makes the flowers pale blue or darker ( acidic? I guess )


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> It depends on how alkaline the soil is. If you place rusty nails in the soil it will be pink or darker. There is a food you can buy at the garden center and that makes the flowers pale blue or darker ( acidic? I guess )


I knew about the alkalinity. I've never heard about rusty nails. Coffee grounds and aluminum foil will make them more blue. I've never had them more than one color on the same plant before. The plant right next to this one has all white flowers.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5416022
> View attachment 5416023
> 
> My hydrangeas appear to have three colors of flowers on one plant.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Caught it on camera!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Caught it on camera!
> View attachment 5417762
> View attachment 5417763
> View attachment 5417764


Wow! You captured beautiful pictures!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Caught it on camera!
> View attachment 5417762
> View attachment 5417763
> View attachment 5417764


Beautiful! The red againstt the green high lights his cclour ❤️


----------



## Sferics




----------



## BevS813

My orchids are re-blooming for the 4th time since I received it as a gift


----------



## Sunshine mama

BevS813 said:


> My orchids are re-blooming for the 4th time since I received it as a gift
> 
> View attachment 5419437


Wow! How do you do that???


----------



## BevS813

It gets indirect sunlight and very little water. It works for it, lol!


----------



## bellecate

Sights along the way.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## bellecate

I


Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5421481
> View attachment 5421482
> View attachment 5421483


I love daisies, I have them growing throughout my yard.


----------



## Iamminda

Boxes


----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## leechiyong




----------



## Sunshine mama

@Kevinaxx . I prefer this sign.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Winter swimming, sunny days only!  The sea water's warmer than the air temperature now


----------



## Sunshine mama

Straight-Laced said:


> Winter swimming, sunny days only!  The sea water's warmer than the air temperature now
> 
> View attachment 5424085


Beautuful!
It's like having a free pool warmer!
I wish it were like that in the winter.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Newtown


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5426816
> View attachment 5426817


Too cute!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Rouge H

It’s going to be a lovely day.


----------



## Rouge H

Tranquillity on Prince Edward Island


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## leechiyong




----------



## bubablu

Under the Tuscan sun


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5423776
> View attachment 5423777
> View attachment 5423778
> View attachment 5423779
> View attachment 5423780
> View attachment 5423781
> View attachment 5423782
> View attachment 5423783
> View attachment 5423784
> View attachment 5423785
> View attachment 5423786
> View attachment 5423787


Did you taste the durian candy bar?


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5424849
> View attachment 5424850
> View attachment 5424851
> View attachment 5424852
> View attachment 5424853
> View attachment 5424854
> View attachment 5424855
> View attachment 5424856
> View attachment 5424858
> View attachment 5424859
> View attachment 5424860


I used to work at 1 Beach Street.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> Did you taste the durian candy bar?


I brought it for my mom! I hate the smell of durian (like stinky tofu) but I heard it tastes really good.




whateve said:


> I used to work at 1 Beach Street.


I used to work in fidi and north beach for a brief stint.. lovely area and I am not there as often as I’d like, especially with some of the restaurants and stores.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I brought it for my mom! I hate the smell of durian (like stinky tofu) but I heard it tastes really good.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work in fidi and north beach for a brief stint.. lovely area and I am not there as often as I’d like, especially with some of the restaurants and stores.


I had a durian shake once. I can't remember if I finished it. 

I worked on Market Street and also at Levi Plaza.


----------



## redney

I'm a durian fan. If you can get past the smell, the fruit is creamy and has a nice taste (to me). YMMV. Used to enjoy it while working in Singapore, which surprised my SG colleagues. 

I used to work on the top floor of One Market, Spear St. Tower. We had the entire floor - stunning 360 views of SF. There were large all windowed conference rooms on the East facing wall. Loved that office. 

My current employer's office is in the Embarcadero complex. Have never been to it!


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> I had a durian shake once. I can't remember if I finished it.
> 
> I worked on Market Street and also at Levi Plaza.


Levi plaza (not to be confused with the plaza that had Levi and now is where the apple store is) is a secret haven imho. Very empty during the weekends but also very nice.



My favorite building was the one maritime. (^ that is not it).


----------



## TC1

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5430820
> View attachment 5430821
> View attachment 5430839


Do you know the style name of the Nike's? love them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> Do you know the style name of the Nike's? love them!


Thank you. 
It's called Air Zoom Alphafly Next%(I just google Nike Alphafly)
This particular color only comes in men's sizes, if I'm not mistaken.  I also have other colors in both women's and men's and they are exactly the same.
They're made for marathon running, so they're  super lightweight and comfy.  I use them for running,  walking, and casual wear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Levi plaza (not to be confused with the plaza that had Levi and now is where the apple store is) is a secret haven imho. Very empty during the weekends but also very nice.
> 
> View attachment 5431163
> 
> My favorite building was the one maritime. (^ that is not it).


So serene!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Can you catch a rainbow? 
I did.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Iamminda

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5432840
> View attachment 5432841
> View attachment 5432842
> View attachment 5432843
> View attachment 5432844
> View attachment 5432845
> View attachment 5432846
> View attachment 5432847
> View attachment 5432848



Really enjoy your truly random and interesting pics


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5432840
> View attachment 5432841
> View attachment 5432842
> View attachment 5432843
> View attachment 5432844
> View attachment 5432845
> View attachment 5432846
> View attachment 5432847
> View attachment 5432848


I see you caught a rainbow too!


----------



## pukasonqo

Winery in the Hunter Valley, we had a sample lunch w wines and desserts


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## leechiyong




----------



## Sunshine mama

I just wished the little girl said it in English!


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Kevinaxx

iPhone popped up with these randoms I took today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> iPhone popped up with these randoms I took today:
> 
> View attachment 5437782
> View attachment 5437783
> View attachment 5437784
> View attachment 5437785
> View attachment 5437786


The purple flowers are beautiful!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Rain, rain and Miles


----------



## purly

A mimosa tree on the lake


----------



## purly

The blood moon that happened in May


----------



## Irishgal

Last nights sunset


----------



## inthis

Sunrise


----------



## Rouge H

Happy 4th


----------



## pukasonqo

Rainbow from the hospital foyer, I come here monthly for MS treatment


----------



## bellecate

Random from the last few weeks.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Rouge H

Our very own CRIS-CROW-MO


----------



## Straight-Laced

"There's a certain Slant of light, 
Winter Afternoons ... " 

Grateful for any sunshine in these rainy times


----------



## leechiyong

Rainbow at sunset:


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Finally, clear skies


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Rainbow at sunset:
> View attachment 5577242


Amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5578183



We don’t have squirrels in Australia so it is lovely to see pics of them! 
They are so cute


----------



## BevS813




----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> We don’t have squirrels in Australia so it is lovely to see pics of them!
> They are so cute


They are cute, but they are also troublemakers.


----------



## pukasonqo

Today


----------



## Sunshine mama

A morning walk


----------



## RuedeNesle

Car ride from L.A. to Vegas Sunday. Flash Flood warnings started around Baker, CA. Heavy rain off and on from there to Vegas.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Random vacations pictures


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> A morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580799
> View attachment 5580800


No shoe?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> A morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580799
> View attachment 5580800





Addicted to bags said:


> No shoe?


 SM has me trained like Pavlov's dogs. Every time she posts pictures I'm automatically looking for a shoe. I thoroughly searched the second picture to make sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> SM has me trained like Pavlov's dogs. Every time she posts pictures I'm automatically looking for a shoe. I thoroughly searched the second picture to make sure I didn't miss it.


That's why I asked. I was serious


----------



## Sunshine mama

@RuedeNesle  and @Addicted to bags  I apologize  for not realizing the power of classical conditioning!
I will next time!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5581492
> View attachment 5581493


Beautiful! And thank you for the shoe show!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5581492
> View attachment 5581493


The first shoe shot was more subtle and sneaky


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> The first shoe shot was more subtle and sneaky


Just checking to see if you're paying attention!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! And thank you for the shoe show!


You're welcome my friend!


----------



## cheremushki




----------



## purly




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Lee22

So excited my first water lily flower


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Looking like a “White shark”


----------



## pukasonqo

Dead leaves and golden wattle on bloom, Australia’s national flower


----------



## Kevinaxx

^medium, small and tiny.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5585805
> View attachment 5585806


I can smell the lovely fragrance thru the screen


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I can smell the lovely fragrance thru the screen


Thank you,  and mannnnn! That's a nice screen you got there!!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Addicted to bags

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5586084
> 
> View attachment 5586085
> 
> View attachment 5586086
> 
> View attachment 5586087
> View attachment 5586088


I want that Pug Mug!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5586084
> 
> View attachment 5586085
> 
> View attachment 5586086
> 
> View attachment 5586087
> View attachment 5586088


I'm thinking the exit window could only be used by @Addicted to bags !


----------



## MiniMabel

Last surviving carnations from a bigger bunch…..


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm thinking the exit window could only be used by @Addicted to bags !


Actually I was enjoying the view from the exit window


----------



## bellecate




----------



## Sunshine mama

bellecate said:


> View attachment 5586424
> View attachment 5586425
> View attachment 5586426


WOWWWW!!!


----------



## cheremushki




----------



## pukasonqo

Magnolias


----------



## bellecate

Sights along the way.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellecate said:


> Sights along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590065
> View attachment 5590066
> View attachment 5590067
> View attachment 5590068


Woah!! Gorgeous. What state is this in?


----------



## bellecate

It’s British Columbia and into the Yukon, in Canada. We are driving up to the Arctic Ocean via The Northwest Territorys. Beautiful views. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Woah!! Gorgeous. What state is this in?


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Sundays


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## RuedeNesle

Sat at the driving range watching planes land at LAS.


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles in the sunshine


----------



## angel4Love

I was bruised and sore after all the hiking we did but i came back to work feeling refreshed and focused


----------



## angel4Love

Can't get over how amazing the view was


----------



## whateve

angel4Love said:


> Can't get over how amazing the view was
> View attachment 5592347
> View attachment 5592346
> View attachment 5592345


Gorgeous! Is this Canyonlands or another national park?


----------



## bellecate

angel4Love said:


> Can't get over how amazing the view was
> View attachment 5592347
> View attachment 5592346
> View attachment 5592345


Bryce Canyon? Love it there.


----------



## angel4Love

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! Is this Canyonlands or another national park?


Thank you! The weather cooperated so it was the perfect day. It's Bryce Canyon


----------



## angel4Love

bellecate said:


> Bryce Canyon? Love it there.


Yes, can't wait to go back.


----------



## bellecate




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## pukasonqo

Today’s walk in the neighbourhood


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Misc during lunch


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Iamminda

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5594204
> 
> View attachment 5594203
> View attachment 5594205
> View attachment 5594206



Oh my goodness, please tell me what is that mouth-watering dish.  Some kind of meat patty and perhaps mushroom gravy?  I must know .  Thx


----------



## Kevinaxx

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, please tell me what is that mouth-watering dish.  Some kind of meat patty and perhaps mushroom gravy?  I must know .  Thx


It’s wagyu beef curry from gram pancakes & cafe.

​


----------



## Iamminda

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s wagyu beef curry from gram pancakes & cafe.
> 
> ​



Thanks for your reply.  I didn’t realize they serve food other than soufflé pancakes.  It’s on my list of places to try.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I didn’t realize they serve food other than soufflé pancakes.  It’s on my list of places to try.


It was good but the pancakes still steals the show (we got those too).


----------



## Mimmy




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## bellecate

Some things while driving to the Arctic Ocean.


----------



## RuedeNesle

The place I've been to more than any other place (White Castle is a close second) since I've been here: WALMART!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> The place I've been to more than any other place (White Castle is a close second) since I've been here: WALMART!
> View attachment 5595874



I thought you were going to say Pinkbox Donuts , not Walmart.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I thought you were going to say Pinkbox Donuts , not Walmart.


 I  almost wrote, (.....and Pinkbox is third.) I went to Walmart Saturday and Sunday morning, and THREE times today! Until this afternoon I would have said Pinkbox was second, but while my DH and I were in the drive thru at White Castle a few hours ago, he was counting how many times I've been there, with and without him, and WC beat PB by three trips.


----------



## Kevinaxx

For me it’s Trader Joe’s!

If not for me then someone else XD in this case helping them pick up a cactus they’ve seen around.







Not TJ, Bucks:


----------



## SARM4800

View attachment 5596865


View attachment 5596866


View attachment 5596867


----------



## SWlife




----------



## pukasonqo

Miles and the elevators at Chris O’Brian’s Lifehouse in Sydney


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Addicted to bags

pukasonqo said:


> Miles and the elevators at Chris O’Brian’s Lifehouse in Sydney
> 
> View attachment 5597592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597594


Miles is so snuggly looking


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## whateve

Car in a car


----------



## pukasonqo

Malabar beach


----------



## Kevinaxx

Randoms


----------



## Kevinaxx

2


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kevinaxx said:


> Randoms
> 
> View attachment 5600203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600206
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600210


Third picture from the bottom is one of my favorite places to sit and people watch. Sometimes I'll get a lemon tart from Union Square Coffee. (Formerly Bancarella.) I can't wait to get home and walk again. Too hot to walk in Vegas!


----------



## SouthTampa

Thought this photo from twitter was gorgeous.   I just want to “hop” into the photo.


----------



## Kevinaxx

It’s a photo I took of an Lee McQueen book LMAO. It’s ok if your eyes can’t tell.  I like capturing things into digital just by iPhone. I do it more with magazines then books tho unless it’s photo book


_



_


SouthTampa said:


> Thought this photo from twitter was gorgeous.   I just want to “hop” into the photo.
> 
> View attachment 5600418


This reminds me of one I took.




Light and vibe wise. Got lucky, I rarely like editing photos so when I get to take one like that ^ on an iPhone no less.. I’m happy.

Other randoms:














Eta - all photos by me, magazine from Harper bazaar sept 22 issue on top, the quotes are well, they themselves have the credit  and the bookAlexander Mcqueen: Working Process: Photographs by Nick Waplington, Limited Edition [Book]


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Kevinaxx

3


----------



## makeupbyomar

A few throw-back random behind-the-scenes shots from my editorial fashion days (1998-2010) ...

2005






2006






2008


----------



## Kevinaxx

^rescued plant 





Other randoms


----------



## purly




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## bellecate

Some lights we saw 2 nights ago in the Yukon, Canada.


----------



## SouthTampa

Just another random picture.   Artist is David Z. Photography.   I find the photograph stunning.


----------



## Kevinaxx

This morning:



I’m obsessed with lighting (natural or otherwise).


----------



## Irishgal

Took this when I was out running the dogs in the field early this am. I believe they are Canadian geese.


----------



## leechiyong




----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Gifts


----------



## Kevinaxx

Taken on my way home 7:30pm… tiny thin objects on the water is actually really huge cargo ships.


----------



## bellecate

This grizzly was out for a walk just as we had started ours.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5606029
> 
> 
> Taken on my way home 7:30pm… tiny thin objects on the water is actually really huge cargo ships.
> 
> View attachment 5606031
> 
> View attachment 5606032
> View attachment 5606033


There's no place like home! I miss SF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Where's Waldo? Where else,  Walmart!  But this is an important shopping trip. Shopping for snacks for NFL Kickoff tonight!


----------



## pukasonqo

Randoms from today and one of Ichabod a year ago sans Miles


----------



## whateve

pukasonqo said:


> Randoms from today and one of Ichabod a year ago sans Miles
> 
> View attachment 5607564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607566
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607568


I love that last picture.


----------



## pukasonqo

whateve said:


> I love that last picture.



Thank you, hard to believe it was a year ago as it has been raining so much sunrises have been meh from my window


----------



## RuedeNesle

The famous cowgirl, "Vegas Vickie" is now inside Circa casino.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## RuedeNesle

Last night we attended Game 2 of the WNBA Finals. ACES WON!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Practicing foreign languages.


----------



## chowlover2

RuedeNesle said:


> Last night we attended Game 2 of the WNBA Finals. ACES WON!
> View attachment 5610160
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610162


I just love your bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

chowlover2 said:


> I just love your bag!


Thanks CL!  
I bought it at Macy's February, 2020 to use in my carry-on bag for my March 16, 2020 flight, which was canceled because of Covid.  Finally, over two years later I'm traveling with it!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Putting together a presentation deck for a non profit and decided to use all of my own photos vs stock and came across these during my search.




^just staring at this brings me back.

And






^because lately I’m all about greenery/plants/succulents/etc but especially excited when they’re growing (means I’m not killing them lol).


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellecate said:


> This grizzly was out for a walk just as we had started ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605673
> View attachment 5605674
> View attachment 5605675
> View attachment 5605676
> View attachment 5605677


So what did you do???


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## bellecate

Sunshine mama said:


> So what did you do???


Quietly walked backwards til we were no longer in his sight and crossed the field to our camper. We carry bear spray but have never had to use it.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## pukasonqo

Blue Mountains


----------



## Sunshine mama

More pumpkins


----------



## pukasonqo

Magpies, really like them but is nesting season so we have to be careful not to be swoop by them!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> More pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613147
> View attachment 5613148
> View attachment 5613149
> View attachment 5613150
> View attachment 5613151



Beautiful  — love your matching shoes too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful  — love your matching shoes too.


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## pukasonqo

Graffiti


----------



## Sunshine mama

I wonder if they ever feel lonely.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Welcome Fall


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## leechiyong

twinkle.tink said:


> Welcome Fall
> 
> View attachment 5616293


Love the little Speedy charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Mimmy




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## zen1965

Gorilla tracking in Eastern Congo.


----------



## zen1965




----------



## zen1965

Kivu Lake


----------



## Lee22




----------



## pukasonqo

Currawong
The road
Three Sisters


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## makeupbyomar

View from my office...


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Sunsets


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mirror mirror on the water


----------



## pukasonqo

Bits and pieces


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Yesterday’s


----------



## RuedeNesle

pukasonqo said:


> Yesterday’s
> 
> View attachment 5627953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627959


I love pictures 3 &4!


----------



## pukasonqo

RuedeNesle said:


> I love pictures 3 &4!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

For the last 2 pictures — a shout out to @SunshineMama  for all her lovely pictures with her signature shoe at the bottom!  I had no idea that it takes a good amount of balance and strength  to include your shoe in a picture without tipping over backwards .  Photo #3 — banana cases


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> For the last 2 pictures — a shout out to @SunshineMama  for all her lovely pictures with her signature shoe at the bottom!  I had no idea that it takes a good amount of balance and strength  to include your shoe in a picture without tipping over backwards .  Photo #3 — banana cases
> 
> View attachment 5628224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628230


 It really does take a good amount of balance and strength! Especially when you're trying to capture your shoe and the top of tall buildings. (Which is why you don't see my shoe in my SF buildings pictures.   )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> For the last 2 pictures — a shout out to @SunshineMama  for all her lovely pictures with her signature shoe at the bottom!  I had no idea that it takes a good amount of balance and strength  to include your shoe in a picture without tipping over backwards .  Photo #3 — banana cases
> 
> View attachment 5628224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628230


Beautiful pictures IMMMMM! 
Hurray for shoe pics!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today is 10-10


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Today is 10-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628657
> View attachment 5628658
> View attachment 5628659


Tintin!
Love finding the ransoms when I was in Brussels:




More current random:


^after


^before


----------



## Sunshine mama

Spotted this in the wild. I don't  know what it is, but it's  really cool!.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess




----------



## pukasonqo

Short walk


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## purly




----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Roses. Lovely gift from DH on the anniversary of our first date.  ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

makeupbyomar said:


> View attachment 5636484


That would scare me!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sferics

So, when this pic swam past in my timeline, my first idiotic thought was:
Oh, some new pretentious BS by Balenciaga?!​




"American moonshiners were in desperate need of avoiding cops during the Prohibition era (1920-1933), and thus, these heifer-heels were born. They’d use these puppies to look like cows when traipsing through fields or across other terrain that might leave footprints for the authorities to track.

These shoes bring a whole new perspective to “hoofin’ it.”


----------



## Iamminda

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5638538
> 
> View attachment 5638541
> View attachment 5638540
> View attachment 5638539
> View attachment 5638542
> View attachment 5638544
> View attachment 5638543



I am dying to try that flavor Malasadas (tried to buy some once this summer but gave up after waiting in line for 25 minutes).


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Fall


----------



## Kevinaxx

Iamminda said:


> I am dying to try that flavor Malasadas (tried to buy some once this summer but gave up after waiting in line for 25 minutes).


The line actually wasn’t so bad! But we got there right during the early open hours.


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## pukasonqo

Bits and pieces


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## pukasonqo

Randoms including my altar for the day of the dead


----------



## Rouge H

Our decoration for Halloween  the red balloon popped.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Rouge H

Sunsets have been amazing..


----------



## makeupbyomar

TIFF 2023... Here we come


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## purly




----------



## leechiyong




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Cape Solander


----------



## whateve

purly said:


> View attachment 5646687
> View attachment 5646689
> View attachment 5646688


I love those stamps!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## leechiyong




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5648692
> View attachment 5648693
> View attachment 5648694
> View attachment 5648695
> View attachment 5648696
> View attachment 5648697
> View attachment 5648698


Love the pink car!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cozy!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## RuedeNesle

The Christmas tree is back in Union Square!


----------



## 1LV

Frosty morning reflection.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5657442
> 
> View attachment 5657441
> View attachment 5657436
> View attachment 5657437
> View attachment 5657438
> View attachment 5657439
> View attachment 5657440
> View attachment 5657435


I'd love a rainbow colored car!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## RuedeNesle

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5657729
> 
> View attachment 5657728
> 
> View attachment 5657730
> View attachment 5657731
> View attachment 5657732
> View attachment 5657733
> View attachment 5657734


I love the second picture. It looks like the tree is looking in the window.


----------



## Irishgal

Decided to take it to the next level and shoot the dachshunds out of a cannon.
Actually they are just going over an 8” jump.
Credit to photographer Tanya Lee


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning. Black Friday in Union Square and from the fourth floor in Macy's.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning. Black Friday in Union Square and from the fourth floor in Macy's.
> View attachment 5659388
> View attachment 5659390
> View attachment 5659393



Happy Thanksgiving weekend RN .  Were you there early?  I am surprised that it is not too crowded there .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thanksgiving weekend RN .  Were you there early?  I am surprised that it is not too crowded there .


Happy Thanksgiving weekend to you too Minda! I was there around 10AM. It didn't seem crowded but it was busier than it's been the last couple of Black Fridays since Covid. Macy's was busier than I've seen it in a long time. When I finally got home my oldest granddaughter text me to say she and my oldest grandson were on BART on their way to  Westfield and Union Square. I'm sure it's getting busy now.


----------



## purly




----------



## pukasonqo

Jacarandas


----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## Sferics




----------



## Kevinaxx

Take me back.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## leechiyong




----------



## RuedeNesle

@Sunshine mama I did this for you! 
Anyone familiar with the crosswalk in the middle of Geary at Webster knows how crazy I looked, standing in the middle of Geary, kicking my leg up until it was high enough to get in the picture. I'm sure some people were driving by thinking, "Now what?"


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> @Sunshine mama I did this for you!
> Anyone familiar with the crosswalk in the middle of Geary at Webster knows how crazy I looked, standing in the middle of Geary, kicking my leg up until it was high enough to get in the picture. I'm sure some people were driving by thinking, "Now what?"
> View attachment 5665515



You may have looked a little “crazy”  to people out there but here on TPF, we think you were brave, determined and committed to getting this fitting tribute pic for our dear SSSM .  Thanks for this RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> You may have looked a little “crazy”  to people out there but here on TPF, we think you were brave, determined and committed to getting this fitting tribute pic for our dear SSSM .  Thanks for this RN


Thanks Minda!  
I was determined and I was praying I didn't lose my balance.  
SM, I'm crossing you off my Christmas gift list. I just gave you yours.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## pukasonqo

Rain


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Cams

Africa de Kruger National park


----------



## Cams

Lisbon Portugal


----------



## Cams

Lisbon


----------



## Cams

Sacre  couer paris


----------



## Cams

Paris


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cams said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 5673184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673187
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673188
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673193


 I hope you have/had a wonderful time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My youngest GDD is spending the weekend with me.  Took her to Union Square last night to see the lights. It was a big crowd, with lots of street vendors selling food, balloons and toys.


----------



## Iamminda

the colors of Fall


----------



## Cams

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you have/had a wonderful time!


Thank you my dear I did just got back to snowy Vancouver lol will post some pics of the snow lol.


----------



## Cams

RuedeNesle said:


> My youngest GDD is spending the weekend with me.  Took her to Union Square last night to see the lights. It was a big crowd, with lots of street vendors selling food, balloons and toys.
> View attachment 5673373
> View attachment 5673374


Beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Iamminda said:


> the colors of Fall
> 
> View attachment 5675000


Stunning .


----------



## Cams

Snowy Vancouver


----------



## Kevinaxx

^gorgeous!








ETA apple photos made this pop up in my feed today, few years ago in Japan:


----------

